# Post Your Picture Thread



## MrMister

Ok reboot 

I think we all know what to do at this point plus the title is self explanatory etc.


----------



## TAR

I'll be more than happy to kick off this new thread :hb










#seedyselfies


----------



## Coach

*Here is my contribution to the new thread. (Need to shave, I know). *


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

Why was the other thread locked?


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

TAR said:


> I'll be more than happy to kick off this new thread :hb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #seedyselfies


You look a little like Paul Rudd my favorite actor!!


----------



## Coach

Mark_Show-Off96 said:


> Why was the other thread locked?


*Think it reached the post/image limit *


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> *Think it reached the post/image limit *


I had a guess it was because they kept making fun of this guy.


----------



## Headliner

No. We always make new threads when there's a shitload of posts in the old thread.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Hello new PYP thread.


----------



## Stax Classic

Hello Cal


----------



## Ruth

MrMister said:


> Ok reboot
> 
> I think we all know what to do at this point plus the title is self explanatory etc.


Can I make fun of you?

On-topic:


----------



## CALΔMITY

I was _talking_ to the THREAD, Stax.

Seriously, though, cute pic froot. Who's the little one? Sister? Niece?


----------



## MrMister

Yes froot I'm still a robot.


----------



## Ruth

Adopted foster sister


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

weirdo's.


----------



## Ruth




----------



## CALΔMITY

froot said:


> Adopted foster sister


Ah that's cool.


----------



## Jimshine

Now you can put a face to all my witty posts!


----------



## CALΔMITY

You have a good smile, jimshine. I hate smiling big. It makes my cheeks puff up. :side:


----------



## Barry Horowitz




----------



## Ruth

Jimshine said:


>












And agreed Cal. I almost never smile with my teeth showing. Looks horrible.


----------



## Jimshine

Swood said:


>


----------



## Coach




----------



## B-Dawg

Baines On Toast said:


> Froot, will you adopt me pls?
> 
> Reposting the last one in the new thread so I can be on the first page :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: In the middle


Added to my fap folder. :allen1


----------



## Waffelz

Swood said:


> Can I make fun of you?
> 
> On-topic:


Wow, you have five fingers. The myth about Fife folk mustn't be true!


----------



## brandiexoxo

Hello to everyone in the new thread!


----------



## Callisto

uh oh


----------



## Coach

It's real




Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

INB4 "Clean your house, Brandie"


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Need to get a haircut, summer is too damn hot for the fro. :done


----------



## EzraBenjamin

how dare you dress like that. you knew what you were doing with that strap! Joking.


----------



## Ruth

Thirst is too real. We've hit the point of no return.

Time for a thread reboot methinks.


----------



## Stax Classic

Brandie wearing a seat belt all the time it seems


----------



## EzraBenjamin

Swood said:


> Thirst is too real. We've hit the point of no return.
> 
> Time for a thread reboot methinks.


that was in reference to the guy who freaked out last time. no thirst.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Need to get a haircut, summer is too damn hot for the fro. :done


At least your line up is correct, unlike mine.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

swagger_JOBS said:


> At least your line up is correct, unlike mine.


The right barber raises your quality of Life. Real talk brah. :draper2


----------



## shutupchico

EzraBenjamin said:


> that was in reference to the guy who freaked out last time. no thirst.


you're a dehydrated idiot, go get an iv.


----------



## brandiexoxo

What thirst? I feel like everyone makes the same thirst joke even though nobody had even said anything about it ffs xD 
Haha 

And that's a purse strap lol tried to go with a more tame pic this time.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Genesis 1.0 said:


> The right barber raises your quality of Life. Real talk brah. :draper2


My barber is proper, it's just my horrible habit of cutting my hair then just letting my hair grow out till I cut it again. fpalm


----------



## Genesis 1.0

swagger_JOBS said:


> My barber is proper, it's just my horrible habit of cutting my hair then just letting my hair grow out till I cut it again. fpalm


C'mon Wagg, you know better than that. You should be seeing your barber at least every 2 weeks, can't be walking around looking like Harry & The Hendersons & shit. 

:lel


----------



## Ruth

I was being facetious, btw.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

True words, can't lie. lol


----------



## BORT

Still working on that Bray Wyatt beard before Summerslam


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

me and my hair


----------



## Rick Sanchez

If I put the cam close enough to my face, my head changes shape. :lmao


----------



## EzraBenjamin

shutupchico said:


> you're a dehydrated idiot, go get an iv.


this 'disses" people put here are top notch.


----------



## Evolution

PepsiPlunge07 said:


>


I tried to rep you to say I loved it but I have to spread :lol


----------



## EzraBenjamin

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Need to get a haircut, summer is too damn hot for the fro. :done


nice shape up


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Putting in a formal request for Amber to re-post her picture. For posterity purposes. Obviously.

:kobe4


----------



## CALΔMITY

PepsiPlunge07 said:


>


At first I thought it was the top to a pajama set. Now it just kinda looks like a silly top straight out of the 80s. :lol Takes guts to rock somethin like that.


----------



## Coach

Calamity Glitch said:


> At first I thought it was the top to a pajama set. Now it just kinda looks like a silly top straight out of the 80s. :lol Takes guts to rock somethin like that.



Ffs, shirts gone. 

:duck


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## JohnCooley

LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> me and my hair



Awesome!!


----------



## Iambic

Edit: sorry for the large images


----------



## Pratchett

Iambic said:


>


No cleavage. You're doing it wrong.

Nice guns in the second pic tho


----------



## Iambic

BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> No cleavage. You're doing it wrong.
> 
> Nice guns in the second pic tho


Lol I didn't even think about that, but I'll get some next time for sure. And thanks!


----------



## Boo Radley

Here I am contemplating how to bomb one of my most loved but also hated places, lol


----------



## hag

here is me and Ryback hanging out at Applebees.


We're good friends


----------



## Ruth

RybHag


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

I like to think he'd start chanting FEED ME MORE after going anywhere with small portion sizes.


----------



## Ruth

I'm getting flashbacks of Petey Williams taking Scott Steiner to Cracker Barrel.


----------



## redwood_original




----------



## stephsthemilf

not a good pic but here i am.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Iambic said:


> Edit: sorry for the large images
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Iambic and his firearms


Thanks for making me feel inadequate about my arms bro.


----------



## Iambic

King Kai Guy said:


> Thanks for making me feel inadequate about my arms bro.


Lol Sorry man


----------



## mobyomen

been 6 months and feeling pretty good about the pounds i've been able to drop


----------



## Ruth

Looks like a cross between Johnny Ace and Josh Homme.


----------



## Jimshine

mobyomen said:


>












:


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> *Here is my contribution to the new thread. (Need to shave, I know). *


Cool pic (Y). You look similar to how I pictured you :agree:.

Will rep you for it when I can. It now says you have given too much rep or some shit.


----------



## mobyomen

Jimshine said:


> :


This is probably the best compliment I could receive. Thank you haha


----------



## Rush

who doesn't love instagram selfies? :lenny


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Picture was too big, again. One sec.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Rush said:


> who doesn't love instagram selfies? :lenny


I like this one better of the two.


----------



## Yeah1993

I like how the light on his earlobe makes it look like he's wearing an earring.


----------



## Ruth

^I was wondering that for the longest time but resisted saying anything snarky in case somebody was all like "Hey DINGUS, Do you see through your nipples? That shit right there is a fuckin' DOORHANDLE. JOBBER"

idk w/e


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Spoiler: fucking huge
















HAHA HAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAROFLHAHAHAHA


----------



## CALΔMITY

I almost didn't recognize you with your forehead exposed. :lol Nice shot.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Yeah, it only looks halfway decent once in a while like that, lol.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Well you look good either way. I can't work the no-bangs look. :lol


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

\
So, here we go. 

Not much. Hair isn't spiked. Yeah. Just took it. As I promised.

Putting up my flame shield.


----------



## Yeah1993

Swood said:


> ^I was wondering that for the longest time but resisted saying anything snarky in case somebody was all like "Hey DINGUS, Do you see through your nipples? That shit right there is a fuckin' DOORHANDLE. JOBBER"
> 
> idk w/e


I wasn't even insulting him. My earlobes are like four times as big as that. They would stick like hell if anybody actually saw them behind a ridiculous amount of hair.


----------



## animus

Me and my cousin's son at my cousin's wedding.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah1993 said:


> I like how the light on his earlobe makes it look like he's wearing an earring.


That was actually my first impression as well. :lol


----------



## Magic

Yeah1993 said:


> I like how the light on his earlobe makes it look like he's wearing an earring.


the lighting also makes it eyes look like a normal person size. must have taken rush forever to find the right angle/lighting for that. proud of him.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

SideburnGuru said:


> \
> So, here we go.
> 
> Not much. Hair isn't spiked. Yeah. Just took it. As I promised.
> 
> Putting up my flame shield.


Where your sideburns, bro? :side:


----------



## Clique

Haven't posted in a while


----------



## Headliner

Look at this Uncle Tom ***** with the 10/10 perfect eye lashes.


----------



## Rush

Yeah1993 said:


> I like how the light on his earlobe makes it look like he's wearing an earring.


Indeed. ftr i don't have earrings in case anyone was wondering.



Red Viper said:


> the lighting also makes it eyes look like a normal person size. must have taken rush forever to find the right angle/lighting for that. proud of him.


nah brah, TAR is the one with the tiny eyes.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Is that a sweater vest clique?


----------



## Kiz

clique are you at church


----------



## Clique

Lol. I was at my graduation party. Wearing a sweater over my button down and tie. I know, somewhat preppy.


----------



## Kiz

sweater and tie at a party

someone got down


----------



## Clique

Mind you this was also before drinks came out although I'm not one to get too messy any way.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Classy Clique


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Caesar WCWR said:


> Where your sideburns, bro? :side:


Slightly shaved but should still be noticeable.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

My Black Best Friend doing us proud at his grad party.


----------



## hag

This is me 4 years ago.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

forever


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

hag said:


> This is me 4 years ago.


I remember when you were really pissed that CM Punk pretended to be Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Reporting CHAMP for abusing members in PYP, plz ban.


----------



## Clique

Calamity Glitch said:


> Classy Clique


Thank you lovely lady.



༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ;35819338 said:


> My Black Best Friend doing us proud at his grad party.


That's right. 

Here's a shot from yesterday that's less formal:


----------



## CALΔMITY

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I remember when you were really pissed that CM Punk pretended to be Jeff Hardy.


Oh lord :banderas
Spot on!




Clique said:


> Thank you *lovely lady*.


:lawrence


----------



## Chrome

Clique said:


> Here's a shot from yesterday that's less formal:


That's a nice hat ya got there Clique. :noah2


----------



## Clique

Repping the home team. 






Calamity Glitch said:


> :lawrence


----------



## CALΔMITY

Clique said:


>


----------



## alchecho

And this is me


----------



## Phillies3:16

New workout shirt courtesy of what a maneuver shirts. 


Also, last week at mick foleys standup show, I randomly was sitting next to none other than the blue meanie!


----------



## Magic

that is one purple gym, man. :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16

Red Viper said:


> that is one purple gym, man. :lmao


Sigh. I know. Planet fitness. But can't deny $10/month. And they have everything. A lot of stuff other PFs don't have like flat bench stations, heavy dumbbells (lol) and free Olympic bars. I'm joining a second gym though. A real gym haha


----------



## The Deaner

Phillies3:16 said:


> Sigh. I know. Planet fitness. But can't deny $10/month. And they have everything. A lot of stuff other PFs don't have like flat bench stations, heavy dumbbells (lol) and free Olympic bars. I'm joining a second gym though. A real gym haha


I was going to mock you for going to Planet Fitness, since Planet Fitness isn't a real gym. But, you realize this yourself and are making amends for it.

Well played.

Edit: Hold on, you're not using the Smith machine are you? If so, I may have to go back on that whole "not mocking you" thing I just established.


----------



## Magic

hey what a coincidence, just chelsey just recently made her return as well.


reunited again.


----------



## The Deaner

Red Viper said:


> hey what a coincidence, just chelsey just recently made her return as well.
> 
> 
> reunited again.


It's clearly meant to be.


----------



## Phillies3:16

The Deaner said:


> I was going to mock you for going to Planet Fitness, since Planet Fitness isn't a real gym. But, you realize this yourself and are making amends for it.
> 
> Well played.
> 
> Edit: Hold on, you're not using the Smith machine are you? If so, I may have to go back on that whole "not mocking you" thing I just established.


Bahah I am. But I was just using it for shrugs. I get a better squeeze that way lately than with dumbbells


----------



## The Deaner

Phillies3:16 said:


> Bahah I am. But I was just using it for shrugs. I get a better squeeze that way lately than with dumbbells


Well, that's not the worst. You're alright, kid.


----------



## deadman18

Old pic of me looking like I've finessed one of Brad Maddox's sweaters


----------



## vault21

Phillies3:16 said:


>


----------



## Gametoo

c csdcsdcsdc


----------



## Ham and Egger

Here's a pic of me looking smug with my girlfriend.


----------



## The Deaner

Cudi?


----------



## StonecoldGoat

Arrived in Australia for my MBA a week ago. Excited


----------



## Ham and Egger

The Deaner said:


> Cudi?


Recently I've been told I look like Miguel. :dance


----------



## Honey Bucket

Holy shit, The Blue Meanie got old real fast!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Ham and Egger said:


> Here's a pic of me looking smug with my girlfriend.


For some reason, her head looks photoshopped in, lol.


----------



## Blade Runner

Catalanotto said:


> For some reason, her head looks photoshopped in, lol.


head looks perfectly fine to me, but the hand positioning in his pocket doesn't look natural for some reason, lol.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

SideburnGuru said:


> \
> So, here we go.
> 
> Not much. *Hair isn't spiked*. Yeah. Just took it. As I promised.
> 
> Putting up my flame shield.












You would look like him, with spikes


----------



## Ruth

SBG kinda looks to me like a cross between Daneboe and PeanutButterGamer


----------



## WWE

All of us took a time out from playing Soccer, sat down to look at girls from some app called 'Tinder'... And take "selfies".


















Even reppin' that Spurs track jacket.

Yurrrp.​


----------



## TAR

:duncan


----------



## brandiexoxo

Some recent pics










Bebe!


----------



## EzraBenjamin

nice hair


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Dammit girl. :kobe4


----------



## Jimshine

Brandie you've got really nice












eyes


----------



## just1988

*In the middle in NOLA this past WrestleMania 








*


----------



## Lady Eastwood

brandiexoxo said:


> Some recent pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bebe!


 

OMG BRANDIE WHERE IS UR SELF RESPECT, HOW DARE U POST UR CLEAVAGE I MEAN COME ON WHY R U BEING AN ATTENSHUN WHORE!1!1!!11!!

I had shorts on in mine and an exposed shoulder, I never even got called on it. I AM NOT WORTHY.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Catalanotto said:


> OMG BRANDIE WHERE IS UR SELF RESPECT, HOW DARE U POST UR CLEAVAGE I MEAN COME ON WHY R U BEING AN ATTENSHUN WHORE!1!1!!11!!
> 
> I had shorts on in mine and an exposed shoulder, I never even got called on it. I AM NOT WORTHY.


Bwhahaha!
I could wear a turtle neck shirt and some idiot would still say I'm fishing for attention. I'm an easy target to pick on so people do it because its cool to call me out on things. The thirsty comments are my favorite. People assume i get all these msg and reps from make posters on here. Not at all. I think my last pm convo was with you about messi and look how long ago that was lol

Your pic looked really cute though! I liked your hair. You always have the best hair in your pics. I could never pull that style off xD


----------



## Kiz

Catalanotto said:


> OMG BRANDIE WHERE IS UR SELF RESPECT, HOW DARE U POST UR CLEAVAGE I MEAN COME ON WHY R U BEING AN ATTENSHUN WHORE!1!1!!11!!
> 
> I had shorts on in mine and an exposed shoulder, I never even got called on it. I AM NOT WORTHY.


cos you got 0/10 shoulders


----------



## Pratchett

Brandie I couldn't help but notice that blue plaid throw behind you in that first pic.
It caught my eye because I believe that I have one very similar to it.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Target for $15.99?? Just bought that not to long ago. Its really soft and comfortable when I nap on my couch lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Every time I take a picture, and just so happen to be showing cleavage, I wind up cropping it. I feel too much like a wannabe for letting that slide. (Dats brandie's department) All I have left is my low-key smile and stupid faces.


----------



## Pratchett

brandiexoxo said:


> Target for $15.99?? Just bought that not to long ago. Its really soft and comfortable when I nap on my couch lol


Nope. Not the same one after all. :side:

Dat Billy Idol sneer tho Cal


----------



## CALΔMITY

I would never have thought billy idol. Nice. :lol


----------



## brandiexoxo

You have the best anime eyes, Calahart! :3


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Funny thing about my shoulders is that I was literally just bitching about them yesterday. I am a small person and my fucking shoulders are just so small that I can hardly even keep my purse up. WHY IS MY BODY THAT OF A CHILD ////////////////


----------



## CALΔMITY

brandiexoxo said:


> You have the best anime eyes, Calahart! :3


Anime eyes?? Oh lawd :



Catalanotto said:


> Funny thing about my shoulders is that I was literally just bitching about them yesterday. I am a small person and my fucking shoulders are just so small that I can hardly even keep my purse up. WHY IS MY BODY THAT OF A CHILD ////////////////


I know the struggle. I especially can't keep a purse or bag up when I wear jackets. Tuff life.


----------



## brandiexoxo

In a good way as in they are so big and round lol

And i always wear cross strap bags so i do not know the struggle lol


----------



## McQueen

brandiexoxo said:


> Some recent pics
> 
> Bebe!


Fapping to this picture 2nite.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Catalanotto said:


> WHY IS MY BODY THAT OF A CHILD ////////////////


...and somewhere in Ontario a man named WAGG's ears just perked up.


----------



## Kiz

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> ...and somewhere in Ontario a man named WAGG's ears just perked up.


not just his ears


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> ...and somewhere in Ontario a man named WAGG's ears just perked up.





BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> not just his ears


----------



## XLNC04

Ham and Egger said:


> Here's a pic of me looking smug with my girlfriend.



how many times have you gotten the kid cudi comparison? you look too much like him in this pic, n the quality of this pic helps a lot


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Ham and Egger said:


> Recently I've been told I look like Miguel. :dance


You're already winning, by a landslide with that one. 

I def see the Cudi in this pic thou. Might only be this specific pic, but it's very noticeable in this one. :lol


----------



## Al Borland

just1988 said:


> *In the middle in NOLA this past WrestleMania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ivan Rakitic?


----------



## Klein Helmer

Calamity Glitch said:


> *Every time I take a picture, and just so happen to be showing cleavage, I wind up cropping it.* I feel too much like a wannabe for letting that slide. (Dats brandie's department) All I have left is my low-key smile and stupid faces.


Aw what?

Break 'em out, player!

It's that kind of a *party!!*


----------



## CALΔMITY

Klein Helmer said:


> Aw what?
> 
> Break 'em out, player!
> 
> It's that kind of a *party!!*


B-b-b-but then everyone will think I'm trying to be like Brandie. :C 
I need to stay true to my dumb self.


----------



## Klein Helmer

Calamity Glitch said:


> B-b-b-but then everyone will think I'm trying to be like Brandie. :C
> I need to stay true to my dumb self.


pm is fine.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Klein Helmer said:


> pm is fine.


What kind of trollop do you take me for? :aryalol


----------



## Klein Helmer

Calamity Glitch said:


> What kind of trollop do you take me for? :aryalol


Artistic talent, boobs, *and* virtue??

Damn, girl...


----------



## CALΔMITY

Klein Helmer said:


> Artistic talent, boobs, *and* virtue??
> 
> Damn, girl...


Check your rep. :agree:


----------



## Klein Helmer

Calamity Glitch said:


> Check your rep. :agree:


Whoa.


----------



## Coach

Calamity Glitch said:


> Check your rep. :agree:


----------



## Ccoffey89

I like this I can put some faces to the names now!!









Me with long hair 







Less long hair







short hair.


----------



## Destiny

#SERIOUSSELFIE #FILTER #LINEUPLADIES?



Spoiler


----------



## Chan Hung

brandiexoxo said:


> Bwhahaha!
> I could wear a turtle neck shirt and some idiot would still say I'm fishing for attention. I'm an easy target to pick on so people do it because its cool to call me out on things. The thirsty comments are my favorite. People assume i get all these msg and reps from make posters on here. Not at all. I think my last pm convo was with you about messi and look how long ago that was lol
> 
> Your pic looked really cute though! I liked your hair. You always have the best hair in your pics. I could never pull that style off xD


Brandie..i agree..them eyes really are nice, big, round and beautiful (Y) :cool2


----------



## deadman18




----------



## Callisto

Destiny said:


> #SERIOUSSELFIE #FILTER #LINEUPLADIES?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I envisioned you as a black guy, and I'm legit kinda blown away that you are not. :side:


----------



## brandiexoxo

Calamity Glitch said:


> B-b-b-but then everyone will think I'm trying to be like Brandie. :C
> I need to stay true to my dumb self.


Join the darkside, its more fun over here! We can adjust each others cleavage lawls


----------



## Ccoffey89

Catalanotto said:


> Spoiler: fucking huge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA HAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAROFLHAHAHAHA





Catalanotto said:


> OMG BRANDIE WHERE IS UR SELF RESPECT, HOW DARE U POST UR CLEAVAGE I MEAN COME ON WHY R U BEING AN ATTENSHUN WHORE!1!1!!11!!
> 
> *I had shorts on in mine and an exposed shoulder, I never even got called on it. I AM NOT WORTHY*.



I'll call you on it. So much skin! You are worthy to me. :cool2


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ccoffey89 said:


> I like this I can put some faces to the names now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with long hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less long hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> short hair.


You look a little like someone I knew from high school. He played guitar and bass, but mostly the geetar. :lol Nice pics by the way.



brandiexoxo said:


> Join the darkside, its more fun over here!


Maybe someday. :lol


----------



## Destiny

Callisto said:


> I envisioned you as a black guy, and I'm legit kinda blown away that you are not. :side:


I can be black if you want.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Destiny said:


> I can be black if you want.


Easy around callisto. :jordan


----------



## CALΔMITY

Destiny said:


> I can be black if you want.


Oh my :hayden3


----------



## Ruth

Ccoffey89 said:


>


George Lynch?


----------



## RyanPelley

From three or four years back. My friends and I used to get together, play Monopoly, play N64 and have some drinks one night every weekend. A lot of alcohol led to us finding some old beach towels in my parents' garage, finding a wreath and being inspired to recreate:










(I'm in the orange towel) Poor editing job = Me.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Nice job Pelly :lol


----------



## Callisto

Destiny said:


> I can be black if you want.


Well in fairness, I never said I was picky.












swagger_ROCKS said:


> Easy around callisto. :jordan


wagg pls stop.


----------



## Ruth

That's awesome, Pelly :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley

Thanks mates! There's a better photo of us, in the same pose but holding alcohol / cigarettes (Jesus is lighting someone's cigarette, I'm drinking Jager). I never took the time to edit it into the Last Supper though. Might look better.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Calamity Glitch said:


> You look a little like someone I knew from high school. He played guitar and bass, but mostly the geetar. :lol Nice pics by the way.
> 
> 
> Maybe someday. :lol


Thanks! :


----------



## Tater

Heisentater:


----------



## BORT

Tater said:


> Heisentater:


:heis

Awesome beard btw.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Tater said:


> Heisentater:


So fucking done right now. :sodone

This needs to be a fucking smiley. :banderas


----------



## Tater

Genesis 1.0 said:


> So fucking done right now. :sodone
> 
> This needs to be a fucking smiley. :banderas


----------



## Genesis 1.0

:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## TAR

:tatersgonnatate


----------



## Genesis 1.0

All it needs now is to be a gif of him following a random chick calling her a bitch. :banderas


----------



## Tater

Genesis 1.0 said:


> All it needs now is to be a gif of him following a random chick calling her a bitch. :banderas


Act like a bitch, get called out for being a bitch.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Ashamed I took a mirror selfie but oh well


----------



## BigBossPunk

Here it is


----------



## Klein Helmer

BigBossPunk said:


> Here it is


Whoa did you look at _The Ring?_


----------



## BigBossPunk

Klein Helmer said:


> Whoa did you look at _The Ring?_


No, I was at School.


----------



## Klee

BigBossPunk said:


> No, I was at School.





Spoiler: thoughts on the above


----------



## Lawls

KLEE


----------



## Lawls




----------



## Klee

**Nice top knot Lawls*

Found my Brazil pics, obviously inspired by the W/C. 










Good times (Y)


----------



## Lawls

TAR said:


> I'll be more than happy to kick off this new thread :hb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #seedyselfies


:hb


----------



## Sex Ferguson

Oooo errrrrr


----------



## Kenny




----------



## Klee

KENNEH :mark:


----------



## Kenny




----------



## Ruth

King Kenny said:


>


Looking swell as fuck bro. 'Grats on the weight-loss.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Me meeting Paige back in March at the Armory building before the NXT show starts.


----------



## Tater

Thank you, Klee. I learned something new today.


----------



## Klee




----------



## Tater

ShinsuKlee Nakamura said:


>


----------



## RyanPelley

Ignore the glare; long hair don't care.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Me meeting Paige back in March at the Armory building before the NXT show starts.


:mark::mark::mark::mark: you are so lucky dude!


----------



## BORT

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Me meeting Paige back in March at the Armory building before the NXT show starts.


----------



## chargebeam

That's me doing improv. Taken last week in Montréal.


----------



## JohnCooley

chargebeam said:


> That's me doing improv. Taken last week in Montréal.



???? Thought you were a female at first


----------



## chargebeam

JohnCooley said:


> ???? Thought you were a female at first


Oh shit, really? :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL I honestly didn't know what to expect if Chargebeam posted a pic. 

Anyways, cool pic. 

edit: have you posted a pic before? :hmm: maybe I just forgot :lol


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

with Lita (Chiller Theatre, October 2013)









something more recent


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Spoiler:  Ugly Fatass















Deleting soon anyway.


----------



## JohnCooley

chargebeam said:


> Oh shit, really? :lmao



Yeah idk why tho :lol


----------



## JohnCooley

King Kai Guy said:


> Spoiler:  Ugly Fatass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deleting soon anyway.



Cool. You look like Tahj Mowry


----------



## Lariat From Hell

JohnCooley said:


> Cool. You look like Tahj Mowry


Not really, but we are the same height.


----------



## chargebeam

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL I honestly didn't know what to expect if Chargebeam posted a pic.
> 
> Anyways, cool pic.
> 
> edit: have you posted a pic before? :hmm: maybe I just forgot :lol


I think I did in the old thread.



Leonardo Spanky said:


> something more recent


Go Habs Go!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

King Kai Guy said:


> Spoiler:  Ugly Fatass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deleting soon anyway.












I need a few mill & your black book with those porn broads. :zayn3


----------



## Blade Runner

Leonardo Spanky said:


> with Lita (Chiller Theatre, October 2013)


you kind of look like jeremy jahns


----------



## HOJO

Callisto said:


>


:bush


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Genesis 1.0 said:


> I need a few mill & your black book with those porn broads. :zayn3


even thou the hair is kinda off, the pic is reminding me of The Weeknd.


----------



## CALΔMITY

King Kai Guy said:


> Spoiler:  Ugly Fatass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deleting soon anyway.


"Ugly fatass"
I hate when people call themselves that especially when they are neither. :jay

Takes me back to high school when the pretty (as well as skinny athletic) popular girl types would tell me that they were the fat ones. It's like bitch you think that's supposed to make me feel better?
:jay :jay :jay


----------



## B-Dawg

Calamity Glitch said:


> "Ugly fatass"
> I hate when people call themselves that especially *when they are neither*. :jay
> 
> Takes me back to high school when the pretty (as well as skinny athletic) popular girl types would tell me that they were the fat ones. It's like bitch you think that's supposed to make me feel better?
> :jay :jay :jay


Oh shit breh, she wants you. Maybe if you send her some sexy vocaroos she'll give you her Skype.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I just wanted to be Skype friends, Brandon.

That's okay. I have NeyNey and CHAMP to chat with.:kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg

Chatting with Champ? :Jordan

No thanks.


----------



## SonoShion

Where's your pic uncle?


----------



## B-Dawg

I only post nudes, breh. Not posting 'em here. :kermit


----------



## CALΔMITY

I saw you post your mug in CB once. I recall you looking a little like Jack Black.



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Chatting with Champ? :Jordan
> 
> No thanks.


:toomanykobes


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

LONGO DA GOD said:


> Chatting with Champ? :Jordan
> 
> No thanks.


Nice to see you took a break from begging people in the chatbox to play PS4 with you











Calamity Glitch said:


> I saw you post your mug in CB once. I recall you looking a little like Jack Black.


:banderas That explains so much.


----------



## B-Dawg

I didn't post those. JM, being the fucking idiot that he is, mistook my obvious trolling of Flex (El Conquistador) saying I found his sister on Facebook and masturbated to her as the truth. All Flex and I ever do is counter-troll each other, so I have no clue why he would think that I actually found Flex's sister on Facebook. Anyways, JM takes it upon himself to scour the internet for pictures of me, which he finds, and then posts them at random times in the chatbox for like a week. I no-sold them, then he eventually finds out that I never did find Flex's sister on Facebook, is like "lolz sorry."

So, JM white-knighted Flex for no apparent reason, found my image, and began posting it without my permission. (Y) JM.


----------



## Ruth

popcorn.gif


----------



## CALΔMITY

Lel I recall you going out of your way to post what you looked like. You were offended that I didn't equate Jack Black to attractive. If only I took a screenie. :banderas

I didn't know about that JM business :lmao


----------



## SonoShion

Hello JM.


----------



## B-Dawg

Calamity Glitch said:


> Lel I recall you going out of your way to post what you looked like. You were offended that I didn't equate Jack Black to attractive. If only I took a screenie. :banderas
> 
> I didn't know about that JM business :lmao


I've never posted my picture here, so IDK what you're talking about. 

I've said in various "Which celebrity do you look like?" threads before that I look like Jack Black, but that's it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I remember it clear enough, but like I said I didn't think to take a screenie at the time so :shrug.


----------



## Damien

This is an awful shot


----------



## CALΔMITY

Why did you settle for it then? Have you just made too many failed attempts prior?


----------



## Murph

Arctic Monkeys in Dublin yesterday


----------



## Stax Classic

Wow wow wow, Brandon isn't black?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

My dog dropped his rope on my ass, THANKS.


----------



## chargebeam

Stumbling upon my favorite people on Bourbon Street back in April.









It was hilarious how quickly he put on his "super-smile" for the picture.









:mark:









A Syrian-decent Montrealer meets another Syrian-decent Montrealer. Spoke with him in arabic!









The ONLY person I met that got me completely starstruck. My favorite diva of all-time.
I don't remember what I told her, I was pretty tipsy and overwhelmed.


----------



## Ruth

Is Lita on contract with WWE still, or was it just coincidence ^ ran into her?


----------



## chargebeam

She was around because of her induction in the Hall of Fame. I always dreamed of meeting her.


----------



## Blade Runner

chargebeam said:


> :mark:


i'm jealous! paige is so beautiful.


----------



## TAR

Murph said:


> Arctic Monkeys in Dublin yesterday


Cobain lives :mark:


----------



## Klee

Was going to comment on Cats dog being awesome (French Bulldog?) but then I saw Chargebeams pic with SAMI ZAYN the future GOAT and :mark: :mark:


----------



## JohnCooley

:lol


----------



## AJ Brock

[/IMG]


----------



## brandiexoxo

Cat your hair is to die for!!!! 


No make up while tanning, ain't even embarrassed to post.










Also, I got a cat! Her name is Tiger









Lastly, I dyed my hair even blacker than it normally is. 









Yup, this is what I've done with my life so far this summer lol


----------



## Tater

We can always count on boobs in Brandie's posts but this time we got pussy too. SCORE!


----------



## Impolite

Tater said:


> We can always count on boobs in Brandie's posts but this time we got pussy too. SCORE!


Well done for saying what we were all thinking.


----------



## SonoShion

Her avi pretty much says everything to everyone who is about to unzip their pants.


----------



## Ruth

AJ Brock said:


>


----------



## AJ Brock

Swood said:


>



Sorry but I see zero similarities -- I have black hair and dark brown eyes, that guy has light brown hair and light-colored eyes.

Usually I get compared to Johnny Knoxville and Brandon Lee.


----------



## CALΔMITY

He does that often. I wouldn't take it so seriously. Even though you don't look a lot like that dude, I do see some small similarities


----------



## Rush

AJ Brock said:


> Sorry but I see zero similarities -- I have black hair and dark brown eyes, that guy has light brown hair and light-colored eyes.
> 
> Usually I get compared to Johnny Knoxville and Brandon Lee.


having the same hair and eye colour is fairly irrelevent when the comparison he's making is clearly about the similar nose/mouth


----------



## Coach

*Because I can.*


----------



## Klee

Coach. said:


> *Because I can.*





Spoiler: Uuuh...yeah


----------



## Bo Wyatt

damn those two deal with it pics :banderas


----------



## normal situation

Did a bit of a humanitarian project earlier in the month. This was a picture of me with one of the foreman on the last day. It's also probably the closest thing to a "good" picture of me that there is.


----------



## Tater

I've got a bottle of Booker's, a steak bone and glowing eyes. 

What exactly have YOU done with your life?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Tater said:


> I've got a bottle of Booker's, a steak bone and *glowing eyes*.
> 
> What exactly have YOU done with your life?



It's amazing what a bottle of the Book can do. (Y)


----------



## SonoShion

Flew over to Spain for the weekend to my friend's house. Perhaps the most relaxing weekend I've ever had. Also the first time I've been to Espana, wonderful place to be.












Spoiler:  Additional uninteresting pictures






















Result:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The view, the beauty, the...

Sono, living awesomely.


----------



## charlesxo

:nice


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Can't believe the yakuza asked you to perform a hit while you were on vacation.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

Best ever :







[/IMG]

I'm the one holding the camera :


----------



## mr21gf

Me and the cowboy James Storm at London film and comic con, such an awesome guy! He saw my shirt of him and pointed to it on this one.


----------



## wkdsoul

Had about 6 inches hacked off my hair, shortest its been in just over 10 years.


----------



## SonoShion

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The view, the beauty, the...
> 
> Sono, living awesomely.




The place had a surplus of cute latinas too. Jesus.



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Can't believe the yakuza asked you to perform a hit while you were on vacation.


Nothing I wouldn't do for the family.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

mr21gf said:


> Me and the cowboy James Storm at London film and comic con, such an awesome guy! He saw my shirt of him and pointed to it on this one.


Looking good, buddy :agree:


----------



## mr21gf

Dib said:


> Looking good, buddy :agree:


Thanks!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

GAYFORMICHAELBAY said:


> The place had a surplus of cute latinas too. Jesus.


aka paradise :zayn3

next stop Summer Slam? handle yo biz (Y)


----------



## mobyomen

This is from a few weeks ago. I was walking on the trail down the road from my apartment. I didn't realize you could see my selfie hands in the reflection of my sunglasses. Whoops!:shocked:


----------



## SonoShion

swagger_ROCKS said:


> aka paradise :zayn3
> 
> next stop Summer Slam? handle yo biz (Y)


Maybe. Zero interest in Wrestling at the moment, but never say no to Cali.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Shaved all of my hair off:


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Shaved all of my hair off:


----------



## Ruth

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Shaved all of my hair off:


Always thought you were a woman, if I'm being completely honest.


----------



## why

:cheer :cheer


----------



## mr21gf

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Shaved all of my hair off:


Nice calendar in the background there... Might have to purchase one myself...


----------



## MDizzle

On my way to a booking last weekend.


----------



## Klein Helmer

brandiexoxo said:


> Cat your hair is to die for!!!!
> 
> 
> No make up while tanning, ain't even embarrassed to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I got a cat! Her name is Tiger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I dyed my hair even blacker than it normally is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, this is what I've done with my life so far this summer lol


*That smile!*

Jesus, you're going to give me diabetes over here.

Also, congratulations on the cat; the cultivation of life is the highest endeavor.



Coach. said:


> *Because I can.*


God you're awesome.

Hair Game lookin' tight.



MDizzle said:


> On my way to a booking last weekend.


Sweet beard.

Doubtless you could pull of a mean Rowan.


----------



## Bushmaster

In NY now and at this place called BLT Bar and Grill. They have Unlimited Bloody Mary's, Mimosas, and Screwdrivers. I chose Mimosas while my cousin had Screwdrivers.



Spoiler














 this is my 6th drink, I drank one of my cousins screw drivers. I will be walking NY like a crazy man. Hopefully it isn't seen as suspicious behavior.


----------



## Klee

Soup tearing shit up in the big apple. :banderas


----------



## SonoShion

Disappointed in Soup not calling me.


----------



## Bushmaster

Spoiler































Heading to Central, heard they are painting nude people :lel


----------



## Pratchett

Jobber cowgirls copying my boy's gimmick :no:


----------



## The Deaner

Me at my best friend's wedding, serving as his Best Man.










Doing deadlifts.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

^You look a bit like Kane(wrestler) in the first pic.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

He posts in a wrestling forum, I'm sure he knows who the fuck Kane is.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE said:


> ^You look a bit like Kane(wrestler) in the first pic.


Was thinking more of a bald Bo Dallas!








BOLIEVE.

Also the other guy kinda looks like Kevin Steen..


----------



## Rush

sup lads/lasses :brodgers


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Rush said:


> sup lads/lasses :brodgers


I am, now. :des


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

Digging through some photos of me from a year ago.


----------



## Evolution

Got some film developed because I'm trendy and indie or w/e.










My "I'm going to make you think I'm throwing Rock but I'm actually throwing Scissors" face.


----------



## normal situation

Been working on a stupid/lame Dean Ambrose cosplay for Boston Comic Con this Saturday. My friends should be getting me some wrist/shoulder tape tomorrow, so I'll have a picture either tomorrow or late Saturday :dance


----------



## CALΔMITY

Gasp, Rush with his hair undid.

Evo's pic looks pretty cool. Looks like something from a rock album booklet. At first glance I thought the building said "Space Medical" and thought that was so badass. A little disappointed it didn't say that, but oh well. :lol


----------



## Molfino

Photo of me from my bands gig a couple weeks ago. Dem shiny sweat light reflectors on my forehead..


----------



## TAR

:floyd2 :floyd3


----------



## Mr. High IQ

Could someone please tell me where I could find the rest of Brandie's photos? I'd like to download them all.

Thanks, guys and girls.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Wow you creeper :lol


----------



## WWE

Taken at 3:30 in the morning. Simple night shift stuff.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ahh so you're a graveyard worker too eh? Nice.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Mr. High IQ said:


> Could someone please tell me where I could find the rest of Brandie's photos? I'd like to download them all.
> 
> Thanks, guys and girls.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rush

Calamity Glitch said:


> Gasp, Rush with his hair undid.


:draper2



TAR said:


> :floyd2 :floyd3


have a shave you grub


----------



## CALΔMITY

I never thought it was possible. I figured your hair was just always magically slicked back. :draper2


----------



## Rush

Calamity Glitch said:


> I never thought it was possible. I figured your hair was just always magically slicked back. :draper2


:what?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Rush said:


> :what?


:draper2 

You sayin you don't believe in magic?


----------



## LFC_Styles

Liverpool 14/15.


----------



## B-Dawg

Mr. High IQ said:


> Could someone please tell me where I could find the rest of Brandie's photos? I'd like to download them all.
> 
> Thanks, guys and girls.


Check your PMs. I had them all saved in my fap folder.


----------



## normal situation

I look like a dweeb


----------



## LFC_Styles

Hey Dean Ambrose.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Download them for what??? fpalm

nasty


----------



## normal situation

Got a picture with this Oompa Loompa cosplayer yesterday.


----------



## Masquerade

;I am posting in this thread cause i am high now probably int the morning i will find out and delete it.
i also have photos with my african ladies if you want


----------



## SonoShion

Masquerade said:


> Why the fuck is it so big


That's what she said.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Masquerade said:


> Why the fuck is it so big





SonoShion said:


> That's what she said.


Not to me she didn't. :jose


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh hey look what I found. Just need 6 more.


----------



## Pratchett

Good going, Cal. Now the guys looking for them all know you have one.


----------



## CALΔMITY

They'd have to pry it from my dead body.


----------



## just1988

*After climbing "red rocks" in the local park*


----------



## TerraRayzing




----------



## brandiexoxo

Sorry pic won't rotate from my new phone gaahhh


----------



## Blade Runner

just1988 said:


> *After climbing "red rocks" in the local park*


the british Wyatt familly? :troll


----------



## Magic

awesome beard.


brandie youre looking quite sideways(im hilarious).


----------



## CALΔMITY

Get a photo editing app Brandie. :lol


----------



## Ruth

or just go into imgur and flip it using the editing tool


----------



## Tater

brandiexoxo said:


> Sorry pic won't rotate from my new phone gaahhh


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## SophieK92

Me and Fergal Devitt


Me and my best pal Colt Cabana


----------



## SophieK92

Hmm, dunno why the Cabana one is sideways, sorry :/


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

^ Do you have a pic with GRADO? (Please say yes)


----------



## brandiexoxo

Thanks firfb fixing my pic buddy Ysidro thanks though ya tic


----------



## Rah

brandiexoxo said:


> Thanks firfb fixing my pic buddy Ysidro thanks though ya tic



Appears your camera was drinking whatever you were


----------



## brandiexoxo

Ya gahaha. Had one to many long islands last night ha.


----------



## SophieK92

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> ^ Do you have a pic with GRADO? (Please say yes)


I do yeah, but we're both really drunk so it's a pretty shite photo haha, I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## SophieK92

Here we go, me and Grado. Excuse the faces, we were pretty steamin.


----------



## Magic

he looks so done. :lmao


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Got up with some old friends a few weeks ago:


My homies











Too many Roxy 30's











Brother from another mother


----------



## Headliner

So are all you out on probation.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Just the Mexican


----------



## Clique

I see HOOD. Is that a trap house in the back?



Nah, cool photos of you chillin with the homies.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

A Dark Knight said:


> I see HOOD. Is that a trap house in the back?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, cool photos of you chillin with the homies.


Honestly, yeah, it is the trap house.

Originally a garage, fitted with a 60 inch TV, a few couches, a microwave and a stripper.

EDIT

3/10

It is what it is


----------



## Headliner

This stripper comes over routinely?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Yeah.

But not the Blac Chyna type stripper.

More like the white girl named Skylar that lives in a trailer park & snorts OxyContin type stripper.

West Virgina has it like that.


----------



## Adam Cool




----------



## Genesis 1.0

EC, 'Liner, Clique. I hope you niccas are happy, I have a pounding headache after looking over the last page. I love how EC takes multiple pictures with people & in areas every other black person painstakingly avoids when taking a photo.

My ***** :denzel



Adam Cool said:


>


:StephenA


----------



## Ruth

Movin' on up


----------



## Pratchett

It always takes me an extra second when looking at dates the European way. In America I am so used to seeing month/day/year. I don't know if I'll ever get used to seeing day/month/year. I don't care if it does make more sense that way. It's still weird to me.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm the same way Pratch. 

Also, congrats JACK


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

SophieK92 said:


> I do yeah, but we're both really drunk so it's a pretty shite photo haha, I'll see if I can find it.





SophieK92 said:


> Here we go, me and Grado. Excuse the faces, we were pretty steamin.


:lmao Amazing.


----------



## A$AP

Hmm


----------



## Londrick

SophieK92 said:


> Me and Fergal Devitt
> 
> 
> Me and my best pal Colt Cabana


Are your legs tired? Because you've been running through my mind all day.


----------



## WWE

Final night shift (thank freakin' god). And dat Cena shirt though


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

This is what the cool people are doing, right?


----------



## WWE

Yeah but most people would have the door closed :curry2


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

Parker said:


> Yeah but most people would have the door closed :curry2


lol.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Summer Rae said:


> Are your legs tired? Because you've been running through my mind all day.


Why is it that when guys thirst it's fine, but I say one positive thing about a guy and I need to close my legs?


----------



## Odo




----------



## Rush

Calamity Glitch said:


> Why is it that when guys thirst it's fine, but I say one positive thing about a guy and I need to close my legs?


its not fine, everyone cringed at londrick's comment (also close your legs)


----------



## CALΔMITY

Rush said:


> its not fine, everyone cringed at londrick's comment (also close your legs)


Okay so Londrick is an exception.

Edit: SO UNFAIR


----------



## Clique

Back again


----------



## D3athstr0ke

:cool2


----------



## CALΔMITY

Clique said:


> Back again


Clique sportin DAT pride. Chillin like a villain.




Element Zero said:


> :cool2


You look a little awkward in this. Like you're unsure of everything.


----------



## Klee

Clique said:


> Black again


_Fixed (Y)_

Looking fly bro.


----------



## CALΔMITY

He was ever not black? :lol


----------



## Stax Classic

He may not have been proud of it


----------



## Tater

brandiexoxo said:


> Sorry pic won't rotate from my new phone gaahhh





Tater said:


>


Brandie posted a pic sideways because she couldn't rotate it on her new phone, so I fixed it for her and reposted it. It took me all of a minute and I didn't think much of it at the time.

Then this rep came along today for my reposting of her pic...










I'm curious, what was the point of that comment?


----------



## Lawls

CP :lel


----------



## Gandhi

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Blade Runner

Clique said:


> Back again


----------



## Magic

i think he's calling brandie fat. :toomanykobes


----------



## TerraRayzing

Recent one.


----------



## D3athstr0ke

Calamity Glitch said:


> You look a little *awkward* in this. Like you're *unsure of everything*.


Story of my life.


:


----------



## brandiexoxo

This isn't the first time CP has called me fat to someone else because he "didn't mean for me to see it" or whatever it was you repped me when I found out about it that one time in the mafia thread. Always to someone else, never to me which is weird because if it bothers you that much that you have to keep bringing it up to various people you'd think you'd say it to me personally? Lol


----------



## MOX

to be fair, anything thicker than a pencil is fat compared to cp


----------



## Genesis 1.0

When Thirst Turns to Bitterness :done


----------



## Magic

brandiexoxo said:


> This isn't the first time CP has called me fat to someone else because he "didn't mean for me to see it" or whatever it was you repped me when I found out about it that one time in the mafia thread. Always to someone else, never to me which is weird because if it bothers you that much that you have to keep bringing it up to various people you'd think you'd say it to me personally? Lol


probably because that would get him banned?


----------



## Wynter

Eh, why not. Being on this forum requires thick skin :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Nice picture! Your eyes are pretttyyy.


----------



## Klein Helmer

WynterWarm12 said:


> Eh, why not. Being on this forum requires thick skin :lol


Damn...


----------



## just1988

*Leeds Fest this past weekend*


----------



## Rush

Anark said:


> to be fair, anything thicker than a pencil is fat compared to cp


tbf to CP, i'm sure he's just going along the thought of many in that tits on a fat girl are like abs on a skinny bloke. It just doesn't count :brodgers


----------



## RyanPelley

Tater said:


> Then this rep came along today for my reposting of her pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, what was the point of that comment?


That's pretty shitty. I mean, no surprise. Most of his posts are inbred leveled stupidity.


----------



## Reaper

Removed pic.


----------



## Gandhi

le edit


----------



## Kenny

get thirsty


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Me wearing my Brock Lesnar T Shirt to the store!!


----------



## Ruth

Looking thinner, Kenny (Y)


----------



## WWE

Taken at the right moment. My friend in the backseat and another sitting beside him(My big ass head is in the way). Just purchased an HP Laptop and kept on calling it his "bae" :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Parker said:


> Taken at the right moment. My friend in the backseat and another sitting beside him(My big ass head is in the way). Just purchased an HP Laptop and kept on calling it his "bae" :lol


You look like Rich Swann!


----------



## CamillePunk

Tater said:


> Brandie posted a pic sideways because she couldn't rotate it on her new phone, so I fixed it for her and reposted it. It took me all of a minute and I didn't think much of it at the time.
> 
> Then this rep came along today for my reposting of her pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, what was the point of that comment?





brandiexoxo said:


> This isn't the first time CP has called me fat to someone else because he "didn't mean for me to see it" or whatever it was you repped me when I found out about it that one time in the mafia thread. Always to someone else, never to me which is weird because if it bothers you that much that you have to keep bringing it up to various people you'd think you'd say it to me personally? Lol


at first I thought I repped brandie that and I was like wow that was mean of me. then I realized tater just posted a joke rep I sent him and I was like wow that was mean of tater.

honestly didn't remember typing that so I'm relieved it turned out it was tater being a dick and not me. :brodgers


----------



## Vader

Spoiler: fez















Restrain yourselves.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Nice fez. :lol


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Calamity Glitch said:


> Nice fez. :lol


OMG CALA SO THIRSTY GODDAMN SHOW SOME RESTRAINT WOMAN :kappa


----------



## Mikey Damage

bored af

pro tip; light purple. bitches love light purple


----------



## Magic

mikey outdoing all those celeb nudes with one pic. :kobe4


----------



## CALΔMITY

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ;39087762 said:


> OMG CALA SO THIRSTY GODDAMN SHOW SOME RESTRAINT WOMAN :kappa


I don't know what you mean. 




Mikey looks a lot like this regular customer of mine. Better looking, but still similar.


----------



## Magic

Calamity Glitch said:


> I don't know what you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey looks a lot like this regular customer of mine.* Better looking, but still similar.*


cala are you feeling okay? it cant be good for your health to always be this thirsty.


----------



## CamillePunk

I will out-thirst anyone when it comes to Mikey


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh I'm just fine Magic. No worries.


----------



## Mikey Damage

CamillePunk said:


> I will out-thirst anyone when it comes to Mikey


MOTHERFUCKER, I'LL BE IN SAN FRAN THIS UPCOMING WEEKEND!!



> Mikey looks a lot like this regular customer of mine. Better looking, but still similar.


One of your customers is Adam Levine? That's cool.


----------



## CALΔMITY

He does kinda look like him I guess. :lol


----------



## Mikey Damage

I've been told I look like Adam Levine, Jay Baruschel, and the dude from Catfish.

Multiple times. :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Those are some great accolades. Congrats!


----------



## Babyadelic

I would, but no. Let's just say I look like a combo of a Brie Bella and Emma. At least that's what I've been told.


----------



## CamillePunk

Babyadelic said:


> I would, but no. Let's just say I look like a combo of a Brie Bella and Emma. At least that's what I've been told.


thats nice dear but nobody believes you if you won't post a pic :draper2


----------



## Babyadelic

CamillePunk said:


> thats nice dear but nobody believes you if you won't post a pic :draper2


Because I care whether people on an Internet forum will believe me or not.


----------



## Knocks

if not for us, do it for the great town of DILDO, CANADA.


----------



## CamillePunk

Babyadelic said:


> Because I care whether people on an Internet forum will believe me or not.


thats why you posted ITT. :banderas because you didn't care if people thought you looked like brie bella/emma.


----------



## Magic

do you not look like nikki bella?


----------



## Babyadelic

LUCK said:


> do you not look like nikki bella?


The Bellas really don't look the same anymore.


----------



## Magic

so you have no tits then?


----------



## Babyadelic

LUCK said:


> so you have no tits then?


Bruh, I meant I look like her in the face, sort of. I'm not going into detail about my tits, k?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

CP, MAGIC. Don't do it. Infraction over a thirst trap? :fuckedup


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

A "chick" from Dildo who says bruh. :kappa :duck


----------



## Babyadelic

:bow


༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ;39180089 said:


> A "chick" from Dildo who says bruh. :kappa :duck


Yeah, basically.


----------



## Pratchett

Babyadelic said:


> Because I care whether people on an Internet forum will believe me or not.


They don't have to believe you. Don't listen to the Philistines.

And I'm not saying that so you can trust me to send some pics to judge by. Although anyone here can tell you I am a person who can be trusted. With all the pictures I have of members like Zombo and McQueen you would think I could be capable of doing some damage to people's reputation.

But I am not that kind of guy. :angel


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Pratchett said:


> They don't have to believe you. Don't listen to the Philistines.
> 
> And I'm not saying that so you can trust me to send some pics to judge by. Although anyone here can tell you I am a person who can be trusted. With all the pictures I have of members like Zombo and McQueen you would think I could be capable of doing some damage to people's reputation.
> 
> But I am not that kind of guy. :angel


Pratch, stahp it. You already ruined your credibility by adding KKF to the stable. Don't make it worse. 

:rudy


----------



## McQueen

Just as long as Pratch doesn't have the pictures of me and Zombo together i'm good.


----------



## Gandhi

Some people on this thread sure do love feeding female egos, sad.


----------



## Magic

do all the seniors on this forum exchange photo? :drake1


----------



## McQueen

Well maybe you should grow old and join SeniorSnapBang.net already Magic. Its a place where its hip, to replace a hip.


----------



## Pratchett

McQueen said:


> Just as long as Pratch doesn't have the pictures of me and Zombo together i'm good.


All I'm saying is you guys shouldn't have hit the booze as hard as you did that night. :curry2


----------



## McQueen

It was a magical evening.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

It's only a matter of time till the photos are 'leaked'. 

The Fappening II: Zombo Queen


----------



## Yeah1993

wow, Dildo is a real place.


----------



## Babyadelic

Yeah1993 said:


> wow, Dildo is a real place.


Well, duh. It's like the GOAT city name.


----------



## Yeah1993

I had to google it. I also recently found out there was a "Chunky, Mississippi", t'is been a good week for me discovering names of cities and towns.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Dildo .. Wow America Jr. wow. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks

America Jr. :mark:


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> bored af
> 
> pro tip; light purple. bitches love light purple












i'm watching you mikey


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

McQueen said:


> Just as long as Pratch doesn't have the pictures of me and Zombo together i'm good.





Pratchett said:


> All I'm saying is you guys shouldn't have hit the booze as hard as you did that night. :curry2


Booze definitely wasn't the ONLY thing that was pounded hard that night. :shaq2


----------



## Stax Classic

Mrs Zombo


----------



## Murph

A few holiday snaps:


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

I don't need no stinkin' microphone...


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

Whats up guys? back after weeks break. LOL dildo.


----------



## Death Rider

Been a while since I posted one:










And me up in Coventry:


----------



## TAR

I guess it must be that time again.



Spoiler: pepper your angus













#pedosmile 

Dirty as beard will be coming off soon, going for a legal job in the city so I reckon I would need that clean shaven look #leavethememoriesalone


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

From a few months ago at a local bird sanctuary


----------



## TAR

#stachegamestrong


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Me wearing a Paige T Shirt in the Diner.


----------



## Kenny

thirst levels about to get up in here


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Kenny, we haven't interacted much, but I know from various conversations (in this or the old PYP thread) that you lost considerable weight. My man, it shows. 

You gotta tailor that shit because that suit ain't properly designed for a STUD.


----------



## WWE

Took me half the day to realize I posted this in the wrong topic. Lulz


----------



## Mikey Damage

Murph said:


> A few holiday snaps:


Nice bro...nice

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

PF69 said:


> From a few months ago at a local bird sanctuary


SGT Slaughter when you coming back to WWE?


----------



## normal situation

Had my first night at my new job yesterday :dance


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Mark_Show-Off96 said:


> SGT Slaughter when you coming back to WWE?


Listen up you Maggot, I'll be back sooner that you think. Just wait when a brawl starts and then you'll see me.


----------



## Cell Waters

This is me (Cell Waters), taken March 2014:


----------



## mobyomen

Me and the GF in Lake George, NY over the summer. Wish I was there now.


----------



## mr21gf

normal situation said:


> Had my first night at my new job yesterday :dance


You look like Jay from the inbetweeners...


----------



## MaskedKane

Bathroom selfie, yes I should be ashamed








High School Graduation. Notice my Kurt Angle like medal


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Sometime late last month.


----------



## Gandhi

WAGG looks exactly like a Nubian guy I go to University with. I'm saying you're handsome in those pics, Karla boy.


----------



## Ruth

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


smiley pls


----------



## dontcare

u guys are weird looking sum of the b*tch3s.dats for sure babeeeeyy.


----------



## Smitty

2nd grade class photo FTW


----------



## WWE

Taken... September 2nd I think.. Yeah









Reppin' that Sheridan College shit
And also that Blue Jays shit

1 filter.... Now I understand those instagram nubez​


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Pretzel


----------



## NewJack's Shank

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Philly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh:


You kinda look like Sami Zayn's older much more ripped brother or at the very least a distant cousin :zayn2


----------



## Cowie

King Kenny said:


> thirst levels about to get up in here


What are you suited and booted for? 

Still handsome BTW


----------



## just1988

*Farewell night out for this lad, sending him off to uni








*


----------



## Genesis 1.0

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sometime late last month.


My ***** WAGG finally got that shape up looking fresh with the Pedo Bear smirk. :denzel


----------



## cazwell

Global gathering in the top & one on the right in the second pic.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Mikey Damage said:


> Nice bro...nice
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Only from the neck down, no ****.


----------



## normal situation

From 2 days ago, right after finishing working the bogs for the day.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Philly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh:


lol nice pics.

:done facial hair back on next level again, Gen.


----------



## Ruth

cesaro_ROCKS said:


>


----------



## Gandhi

That looks nothing like him.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Philly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh:


Nice bro.


----------



## CellWaters

This is me as "The Monster" in September 2014:


----------



## CALΔMITY

hawt


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

LiquidPain said:


> This is me as "The Monster" in September 2014:


perhaps


----------



## Kenny

Cowie said:


> What are you suited and booted for?
> 
> Still handsome BTW


New job  how have you been Cowie??


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Me and the fam


----------



## MaskedKane

This was back in June at a local Walmart.








This was back in March or so when I was still in my senior year of High School


----------



## Rah

Greenlawler said:


> Me and the fam


Sweet masks but Blue Demon tho :kobe11


----------



## Millsybeast

Spoiler: photo















I am clearly so handsome ¬_¬


----------



## Ruth

I would.


----------



## Vic

It's been a minute since I posted a pic, I've gained some weight:



Spoiler


----------



## Ruth

Your forehead has a mouth.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

MINGE said:


> Your forehead has a mouth.


:lmao :lmao :lmao Jesus froot


----------



## Vic

Lel.


----------



## Headliner

a)Vic we went through this before a year or two ago on you posting pictures.
b)When did you get glasses? 
c)Why did you gain weight?
d)Time for that fresh haircut.


----------



## V. Skybox

Greenlawler said:


> Me and the fam


If you've got that many masks, it makes perfect sense to start up a novelty rock band. I'd buy your albums.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

It's been done 

This is a surf rock band based out of Nashville.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

MaskedKane said:


> This was back in June at a local Walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was back in March or so when I was still in my senior year of High School


Stylin' and profilin' in Walmart!
:flair WOOOOO!
That hat also reminds me of this guy -> :hbk


----------



## mobyomen

from yesterday. sitting on a bench while looking out at the hudson river listening to Anthrax.


----------



## Vic

Headliner said:


> a)Vic we went through this before a year or two ago on you posting pictures.
> b)When did you get glasses?
> c)Why did you gain weight?
> d)Time for that fresh haircut.


A) :draper2

b) 2 days ago

c) I needed it

d) Indeed


----------



## Headliner

Did the doctor say "..... you can't see take these glasses"?

Why you needed to gain weight? To look bigger for who? The hood.:lol


----------



## Vic

I was only like 100 something pounds, and I've worn glasses since I was like 8 lol, I just hadn't for like a year.


----------



## Headliner

So you gained weight to look more intimidating when you visit grandmoms in the hood.


----------



## Ruth

vic irl


----------



## CALΔMITY

mobyomen said:


> from yesterday. sitting on a bench while looking out at the hudson river listening to Anthrax.


You're a cutie


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Don't stress it, VIC. 'Liner is just upset he can't get that dreamer bulk to intimidate the teenagers lounging in the bowling alley. :drake1


----------



## Vic

:lmao


----------



## Magic

Scooty Puff Jr said:


> I was only like 100 something pounds, and I've worn glasses since I was like 8 lol, I just hadn't for like a year.


everyone is 100 something pounds. do you mean 100+ a number between 1-9 or 100+ a number between 1-99?


----------



## Vic

I was about 130 something around that, that's small imo.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

tried combining the people´s eyebrow with Reigns ducklips


----------



## imfromchicago

WynterWarm12 said:


> Eh, why not. Being on this forum requires thick skin :lol


Oh my damn. :yum::shocked::ex:


----------



## Ruth




----------



## Murph

FILTERS FILTERS FILTERS










Sorry but the photobomber here just had to go he was just too annoying


----------



## Reaper

WynterWarm12 said:


> Eh, why not. Being on this forum requires thick skin :lol


Consider this rep 'cuz I can't rep you otherwise.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Murph said:


> FILTERS FILTERS FILTERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but the photobomber here just had to go he was just too annoying


Your hair :wall

Nice shot with you and your lady. You guys look like a cute couple.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

Me with my sweet ass Punk hoodie, God! PS Vita has such a awful camera.


----------



## Murph

Calahart said:


> Your hair :wall
> 
> Nice shot with you and your lady. You guys look like a cute couple.


Thanks Cal, she's a wrestling fan as well just to cap it all off :millhouse


----------



## mobyomen

Calahart said:


> You're a cutie


Thanks! :


----------



## Genesis 1.0

The thirst knows not the bounds of race or gender. :zayn3


----------



## punkmark1

me, you can see my 2 loves in one picture....wrestling and cars


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

punkmark1 said:


> me, you can see my 2 loves in one picture....wrestling and cars


I love that Punk shirt


----------



## Roho




----------



## CALΔMITY

Genesis 1.0 said:


> The thirst knows not the bounds of race or gender. :zayn3


I just calls it like I sees it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

the non-edited version.


----------



## Ruth

Don't look so sad Moz, I'm sure you'll overcome your vitiligo one of these days.


----------



## jackbhoy

Not sure how I survived this weekend tbh but T in the park, quite a bad picture because it was panoramic. There was more of us some were ko'd in the tents :lmao

we all look so fucked because it was the 3rd day of drinking heavily since we woke up till we went to sleep and we had just woke up


----------



## Boba Fett

https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net...=55db073db6ee90b4a3804595aac30380&oe=54EE0435


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

jackbhoy said:


> Not sure how I survived this weekend tbh but T in the park, quite a bad picture because it was panoramic. There was more of us some were ko'd in the tents :lmao
> 
> we all look so fucked because it was the 3rd day of drinking heavily since we woke up till we went to sleep and we had just woke up


:lmao this should be an album cover.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> Eh, why not. Being on this forum requires thick skin :lol












:wall


----------



## manning2379




----------



## manning2379




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Me behind the box.


----------



## Mikey Damage

best selfie i've ever taken. and i've taken a lot...a lot....a lot of selfies.


----------



## Lawls

Mikey Damage said:


> best selfie i've ever taken. and i've taken a lot...a lot....a lot of selfies.


mikey you sexy bastard stop it


----------



## Mikey Damage

oh you.


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT

theirs so many good looking people in this thread, im a ugly mutherfucker  im sad now


----------



## Mikey Damage

we're all beautiful in our own way


----------



## jackbhoy

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao this should be an album cover.


I will make that happen for you Swags


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

It's a great pic Mikey. 

Is this where I say "no ****"?

I just don't know anymore :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

no **** needed. call it like you see it, i always say.


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> best selfie i've ever taken. and i've taken a lot...a lot....a lot of selfies.


10/10, would bang no rubber. no **** of course though.


----------



## Kiz

would tear that apart


----------



## Kenny

me and my niece










me and my two closest friends


----------



## Mikey Damage

oh rush, and kiz. you guys. 


KENNY...foursome? fivesome (we can invite the person behind you three as well)?


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Lariat From Hell

Mikey Damage said:


> best selfie i've ever taken. and i've taken a lot...a lot....a lot of selfies.


Would not bang/10. Towel not on a rack.


----------



## CALΔMITY

All these mens up in here...


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

Lame attempt but I was in a rush...


----------



## CALΔMITY

Not too bad considering it was a rushed job.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

We got a Sting one in here? Shit, I might as well.










Cost me 0 dollars. Used my little brother's left over face paint for it all. Not too good of a shot, but there's more in the Halloween thread.


----------



## Mox Girl

I've ventured out of the Wrestlemania Travel Thread to the rest of the forum...

This is me:










Yeah, I'm repping Dean Ambrose quite a bit... :lol


----------



## Reaper

Found a pretty cool mask for Halloween. So here goes.


----------



## MaskedKane

Me wearing my favorite jacket, no dressing up for Halloween. Just enjoying my day off.


----------



## STUFF

I need to work on my Hogan voice. And dat mustache color


----------



## Ruth

prolapsed hard when those biceps came into shot

dont even care for the green moustache, that was magical


----------



## Magic

that was great. :lmao <3 :stuff


----------



## DesolationRow

STUFF said:


> I need to work on my Hogan voice. And dat mustache color


:lmao :clap Bravo.


----------



## Kenny

Calahart said:


> All these mens up in here...


looking fine' 

ambrose fan? 

marry me


----------



## Kenny

Mikey Damage said:


> oh rush, and kiz. you guys.
> 
> 
> KENNY...foursome? fivesome (we can invite the person behind you three as well)?


okay. i'll set that up, give me a call when you're in Australia. :mark:


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

:stuff


----------



## Honey Bucket

STUFF sounded more like Enzo Amore (or DDP for you purists) than Hulk Hogan.

But yeah, nice job sunshine.


----------



## DOPA

I went to Revro uprising a couple of weeks back and thought I'd share the pics I took from the meet and greet for anyone who is interested (looking at you Cody and Raven ).

Karl Anderson










Rich Swann










Austin Aries :mark:










OKADA :mark: :mark: :mark:










Show was great too, especially the final two matches and the angles involved.


Also got a couple of halloween photos to share, I tried going as a whitewalker from Game of Thrones but I'm too retarded to put in contacts :lol so big fail on my part.










Me with stupid glam rock looking hair from one of my friends outfits:










Group photo 










And my pic one time a year mass photo showing is complete


----------



## CALΔMITY

King Kenny said:


> looking fine'
> 
> ambrose fan?
> 
> marry me





King Kenny said:


> okay. i'll set that up, give me a call when you're in Australia. :mark:


The thirst is real

<3


----------



## Amber B

Fuck buying shit for Halloween. Everything was already in my closet.


----------



## CALΔMITY

She lives! Lookin good too


----------



## Callisto

Calahart said:


> The thirst is real


Jelly that she didn't get an invitation per usual. Poor dat.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Forever jelly. Forever doomed to be a fat fangirl who can only fantasize. It's whatever.


----------



## Ruth

Calahart said:


> fat


hardly


----------



## Kenny

Calahart said:


> The thirst is real
> 
> <3


It's damn real - WOOOOOOOOOOO

<3






Amber B said:


> Fuck buying shit for Halloween. Everything was already in my closet.


you been bulkin bro?


----------



## Kenny

love her so damn much. my beautiful niece <3


----------



## CALΔMITY

That's cute. I'm the same way with my baby niece. She's going to be 2 in December and I just adore her. 



MINGE said:


> hardly


I have to position my head certain angles for pictures so that I look less fat. That's a terrible habit I have yet to get over, but it's the truth. I'm becoming more and more comfortable with myself these days so I just say it like it is.


----------



## Kenny

My niece will be 2 in 2 weeks.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Very cool. So both our nieces are late-year babies. :lol


----------



## Kenny

That they are. Have you got a pic of you and your niece? shoot me a pm


----------



## Impolite

That's not creepy at all.


----------



## CALΔMITY

King Kenny said:


> That they are. Have you got a pic of you and your niece? shoot me a pm


I don't have any pictures of her and myself at the moment. Any pictures I have are just of her.


----------



## Kenny

Impolite said:


> That's not creepy at all.


How is it creepy? She just saw me and my niece.


----------



## Kenny

Anyway, forgot to post this earlier. 

A suit I want to buy for my birthday lunch. Bad quality I know and I apologise. And yes I'm already aware I look rough as - but thoughts?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Amber though...


----------



## CALΔMITY

King Kenny said:


> How is it creepy? She just saw me and my niece.


It isn't. I'll post a pic including myself up in here if I can find one.



King Kenny said:


> Anyway, forgot to post this earlier.
> 
> A suit I want to buy for my birthday lunch. Bad quality I know and I apologise. And yes I'm already aware I look rough as - but thoughts?


Looks good!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Melisandre of Asshai said:


> I went to Revro uprising a couple of weeks back and thought I'd share the pics I took from the meet and greet for anyone who is interested (looking at you Cody and Raven ).
> 
> OKADA :mark: :mark: :mark:



:banderas

Awesome pic brother :dance3 Show sounds like fun too. How's Okada's English? :lol


----------



## The Regent Alien.




----------



## Lawls

STUFF said:


> I need to work on my Hogan voice. And dat mustache color


fucking hell :lmao


----------



## DOPA

RAVEN said:


> :banderas
> 
> Awesome pic brother :dance3 Show sounds like fun too. How's Okada's English? :lol



He couldn't understand what I was talking about at first :lmao It was pretty hilarious. We both just kinda laughed it off. Cool dude though.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Amber B said:


> Fuck buying shit for Halloween. Everything was already in my closet.


:kobe4

I ain't thirsty tho.


----------



## Kenny

End of August: 




















me and one of my closest friends, 2 weeks ago.

thirst?


----------



## THANOS

Haven't posted on here in awhile so here goes.

At Jenna's cousin's wedding









Halloween Party at Casa' Thanos (hint for my costume: "But where has the rum gone?"











Spoiler: More Halloween party pics & Zombie Walk



Halloween

































Realizing I should have took more pictures (you'd never know there was 72 people there from these angles )

Jenna and myself decked out in zombie gear for the zombie walk

























Nightmare before xmas characters in the walk :mark:

















Zombie band









Zombie baby stroller


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:banderas for the Mario bros costume.


----------



## THANOS

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :banderas for the Mario bros costume.


Believe it or not, they were going to go as Barbie and Ken, complete in doll boxes (mint condition), suffice to say, this was a much better choice lol.


----------



## Headliner

THANOS your sig is over the limit. Plz correct plz.


----------



## THANOS

Headliner said:


> THANOS your sig is over the limit. Plz correct plz.


Better?


----------



## RCSheppy

I'm the 3rd to the right. This was an insanely intoxicated Golf Tournament... Note, our golf course is 100% sand and you have to carry around a piece of turf to shoot from. 










Halloween, we made these in like 20 minutes, haha.


----------



## Headliner

Better, but if you can get rid of the favorite wrestler lines that would help a lot. We can look at your profile and see who you mark for.:kobe


----------



## Pratchett

King Kenny said:


> me and one of my closest friends, 2 weeks ago.
> 
> thirst?


*Very *attractive.




The girl in the Snow White costume isn't bad either.


----------



## jackbhoy

Found another picture from the second day of T in the Park. We all look like such jakes in this though, guess the sun brings the jake out in all of us in Scotland :lmao


----------



## Ruth

From an /r9k/ thread about posting mugs. My "3/10" face.










do you even CHINS, *******?


----------



## Kloppo

me during the last days of my American work & travel experience. 



















me in the middle










Fifth Avenue










Times Square


----------



## jackbhoy

Looking suave as fuck my man!


----------



## dictainabox

Me back when I was still competing in MMA.


----------



## Pratchett

I've got my eyes on you, WF!!!










Took the picture because I got the "Dead Yourself" app and wanted to play around with it.










Kept going because I just can't leave well enough alone and made the old lady a little upset with this one...



Spoiler: What got me in trouble because she loves her bunnies















:evil


----------



## Genesis 1.0

PRATCH DA DON :sodone


----------



## CALΔMITY

ZOMBUNNY :mark:

Also that's cool Pratch! You make a good zombie. :lol


----------



## Pratchett

Calahart said:


> ZOMBUNNY :mark:
> 
> Also that's cool Pratch! You make a good zombie. :lol


Thanks! :










_I think_ :hmm:


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

You named your bunny after me?  :kappa 

I'm flattered by the Zombunny name. 

As for you, Pratch, 10/10 would bang.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ahem, I am the one who is to be credited for the christening of the zombunny.



Pratchett said:


> Thanks! :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I think_ :hmm:


Yes I meant it as a compliment in a way. Zombies are cool.


----------



## Kenny

Just to show you the progress I've made over the years.

Me in late 2012, a photo I'm somewhat ashamed of, letting myself go so much. So fucking fat.










Me at University games in 2013 with a friend of mine:










Another one from the party 2 weeks ago










#weightloss #change #progress


----------



## Obfuscation

No matter the progress, the policy of having a pic w/the dames will always remain for Kenneh.


----------



## Pratchett

George Costanza said:


> As for you, Pratch, 10/10 would bang.


Sex is something we could do anytime. You know what I want.

A duet. Got to happen someday. :agree:


----------



## manning2379

Me and Lisa Marie/Victoria/Tara


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Making my trademark :HHH2 face on the way to work:*


----------



## Walls

Been awhile.


----------



## TAR

Mirin that beard so damn badly Walls bama










my beard however.. :bored


----------



## Kenny

Bad quality of a new suit I want to buy:










one of my favourite pictures of me and my dad, just before my graduation ceremony:










Me and Dad at Melbourne in 2013









looking like a boss










Graduation last year with parents:










Me and my niece:


----------



## Roho

s


----------



## why

:cheer


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Youngest Daughter:










Oldest Daughter:










Baltimore Ravens & Lakers fans already :tucky


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

This forum is full of some adorable/beautiful people.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Just gonna assume that includes my girls, Thwagg. :fuckedup


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Just gonna assume that includes my girls, Thwagg. :fuckedup


Your daughters are adorable. The youngest actually kinda looks like me when I was a wee one. :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Your daughters are super adorable Genesis! They remind me of my niece. She's half Ethiopian and half Caucasian so she has the same caramel colored skin. Her hair isn't as lively though. :lol


----------



## Kenny




----------



## CALΔMITY

Kenny with that peoples' eyebrow.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

few things, may as well just say it.

Always thought you had one daughter, Gen, anyways, cute pics, remind me of my 2 little sisters. getting up there in age, but still ridiculously tiny. lol

Walls, with that pic looking like he should be wearing a suit, adjusting his tie, in the front cover of an English mag. :side:

Kenny straight stylin

TAR working on that Movember Swag :agree:

rest of y'all looking cool as usual. ositivity


----------



## mobyomen

Me and my buddy Ian in Queens hours before the Samhain concert in Times Square a couple weekends ago. We went nuts. I don't really remember much of it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Took this while on lunch break. Mole by my nose looks like nose hair, lol


----------



## Blade Runner

mobyomen said:


> Me and my buddy Ian in Queens hours before the Samhain concert in Times Square a couple weekends ago. We went nuts. I don't really remember much of it.


my god i thought that was Greg Miller from IGN for a second.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Créole Heat said:


> Took this while on lunch break. Mole by my nose looks like nose hair, lol


Nah I didn't think that. It's hardly noticeable. I actually caught the beauty mark by your eye first. That's a nice shot.


----------



## Headliner

Créole Heat said:


> Took this while on lunch break. Mole by my nose looks like nose hair, lol


Cute. #NoThirst.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Headliner said:


> Cute. #NoThirst.


:westbrook5


----------



## Roho

s


----------



## CALΔMITY

Genesis 1.0 said:


> :westbrook5


It's impossible for men to be thirsty in this thread. #doublestandards 8*D


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

A bit old but from my trip to New York last year, would love to go back again. I'm the white kid with the vball shorts if it's not obvious. Oh yeah, stocked up on McDonalds ketchup containers cause we ratchet ass bitches without shot cups LMAO


----------



## Rush

at the races today, just got home. not a bad picture given that i've been drinking for nearly 14 hours :hmm:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Standing vertical jump


----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## Magic

i bet when rus sees your eyes he starts crying because he can't actually see anything due to how small his eyes are. :ti


----------



## Rugrat

Rush said:


> at the races today, just got home. not a bad picture given that i've been drinking for nearly 14 hours :hmm:


You got a Movember going lad?


----------



## just1988

*Touristing it up at the most famous arena in the world, a couple weeks ago








*


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

just1988 said:


> *Touristing it up at the most famous arena in the world, a couple weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thought you were Josh from Drake & Josh for a sec


----------



## JM

Mikey Damage said:


> best selfie i've ever taken. and i've taken a lot...a lot....a lot of selfies.


Total Babe.

Sorry for anyone that came in the thread to see a picture of me.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Calahart said:


>


Ms. Anime Eyes at it again

#TheAnti-Rush


----------



## Rush

RR said:


> You got a Movember going lad?


nope. just a few days of stubble going on there. I can't grow a mo, its gets to about that length okay then just doesn't grow well at all. 



JM said:


> Total Babe.
> 
> Sorry for anyone that came in the thread to see a picture of me.


you tease.



Kobe. said:


> i bet when rus sees your eyes he starts crying because he can't actually see anything due to how small his eyes are. :ti





Genesis 1.0 said:


> Ms. Anime Eyes at it again
> 
> #TheAnti-Rush


:westbrook4


----------



## Arcturus

Rush said:


> at the races today, just got home. not a bad picture given that i've been drinking for nearly 14 hours :hmm:


Hey, aren't you this guy?


----------



## Kenny

Calahart said:


>


cute.

#possiblethirstnotgoingtolie


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

JM said:


> Total Babe.
> 
> Sorry for anyone that came in the thread to see a picture of me.












JM THM


----------



## CALΔMITY

Kobe. said:


> i bet when rus sees your eyes he starts crying because he can't actually see anything due to how small his eyes are. :ti





Genesis 1.0 said:


> Ms. Anime Eyes at it again
> 
> #TheAnti-Rush





Rush said:


> :westbrook4


"Anime eyes" :lel 



King Kenny said:


> cute.
> 
> #possiblethirstnotgoingtolie


:hayden2


----------



## Yeah1993

had no desire to get this until two days ago but FUCK LOGIC



Spoiler: IT'S MINE AND YOU CAN'T HAVE IT (you could like, buy your own, though)


----------



## Kenny

hey fellani


----------



## CALΔMITY

Here's my lil niece. This was from Sunday.


----------



## MOX

is that rihanna's love child?


----------



## Magic

cala looking high as fuck. :lmao


beautiful looking niece you have there. is she mixed? she kind of looks like it.


----------



## MOX

leave it, wagg


----------



## Kenny

i want what you had, calahart.  

looking high' as


----------



## CALΔMITY

Anark said:


> is that rihanna's love child?


:banderas



Kobe. said:


> cala looking high as fuck. :lmao
> 
> 
> beautiful looking niece you have there. is she mixed? she kind of looks like it.





King Kenny said:


> i want what you had, calahart.
> 
> looking high' as


Oh lord I do look high... I don't smoke the dope tho. :hayden2

@Magic: yeah she is mixed. Her dad is Ethiopian. He's a prick though.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Calahart said:


> Her dad is Ethiopian. He's a prick though.


He listens to John Blaze doesn't he?


----------



## Shagz

Yeah1993 said:


> had no desire to get this until two days ago but FUCK LOGIC
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: IT'S MINE AND YOU CAN'T HAVE IT (you could like, buy your own, though)


Holly shit it's a hippie!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Genesis 1.0 said:


> He listens to John Blaze doesn't he?


No idea. What I do know is that he's some homeless good for nothing alcoholic who did nothing but abuse my sister. I'm glad she is away from him. I know it's a struggle for her because sadly I'm sure she still harbors some feelings for him. She's looking out for the baby's best interests though and that's what matters to me.


----------



## birthday_massacre




----------



## What A Maneuver

Didn't know this was a thing on here. What the hey.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Just wait for it, that train's never late...


----------



## Addychu

Hiii, im new to this forum, finally decided to join after a year or so being a guest.

So here i am.


----------



## TAR

Cousins' wedding. Probably the 5th time I've ever worn a tie fo' real 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

Stiffy said:


> Cousins' wedding. Probably the 5th time I've ever worn a tie fo' real 8*D


Fierce.


----------



## TAR

<3


----------



## Darkness is here

Spike your hair stiffy, you will look better.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*From my surprise birthday party:









My ex and me after seeing Guardians of The Galaxy:*











What A Maneuver said:


> Didn't know this was a thing on here. What the hey.


*Wow, you look like MsHeartAttack from youtube:*









https://www.youtube.com/user/MsxHeartxAttack/videos


----------



## Magic

why is everyone black?


----------



## Darkness is here

:aryalol


----------



## What A Maneuver

Santa Banks said:


> *Wow, you look like MsHeartAttack from youtube:*


Hmm. I don't see it, but she's pretty, so I'll definitely take it!


----------



## Klee

UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> why is everyone black?


You jelly?

hh


----------



## The Beast Incarnate

Addychu said:


> Hiii, im new to this forum, finally decided to join after a year or so being a guest.
> 
> So here i am.


Suddenly got real thirsty in here...


----------



## Pratchett

Riptear said:


> Edit: NVM. My picture uploading skills suck. Sorry.


C'mon man. You can do better than that.


----------



## Scrubs94

4:00am selfies right after a shower, because why not?

Will most likely get a better picture out whenever.

Don't h8, congratulate :hayley3


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Santa Banks said:


> *From my surprise birthday party:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ex and me after seeing Guardians of The Galaxy:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow, you look like MsHeartAttack from youtube:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/MsxHeartxAttack/videos


She looks absolutely nothing like her, please try again.


----------



## Scrubs94

Santa Banks said:


> *From my surprise birthday party:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ex and me after seeing Guardians of The Galaxy:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow, you look like MsHeartAttack from youtube:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/MsxHeartxAttack/videos


no she doesn't :will2


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

I think you're 0 for 2 now with the look-a-like comments, BBR. See an ophthalmologist asap.


----------



## BkB Hulk

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I think you're 0 for 2 now with the look-a-like comments, BBR. See an ophthalmologist asap.


Didn't know ASAP was an ophthalmologist. :brodgers


----------



## Addychu

THE HOLIDAY ARMADILLO said:


> no she doesn't :will2


Yes... I don't see it either?

And thirsty? Is that a compliment or...


----------



## B-Dawg

Reigns Train is black?

It all makes sense now...


----------



## RCSheppy

I'll have some photos of my work xmas party this weekend. I batted far out of my league for my date, haha.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Catalanotto said:


> She looks absolutely nothing like her, please try again.





THE HOLIDAY ARMADILLO said:


> no she doesn't :will2





Addychu said:


> Yes... I don't see it either?


Yeah, I wasn't seeing it either. Anytime someone says I don't look like someone grotesque I just take it and don't question it


----------



## RCSheppy

This was was a pre last weekend Christmas Party selfie, haha.


----------



## Lawls

Addychu said:


> Hiii, im new to this forum, finally decided to join after a year or so being a guest.
> 
> So here i am.


Voldemort?


----------



## NoyK

THE HOLIDAY ARMADILLO said:


> 4:00am selfies right after a shower, because why not?
> 
> Will most likely get a better picture out whenever.
> 
> Don't h8, congratulate :hayley3


Holy crap, Jon Snow cut his hair


----------



## A$AP

Santa Banks said:


> *Wow, you look like MsHeartAttack from youtube:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/MsxHeartxAttack/videos


No, she really doesn't. :lmao



Santa Banks said:


> *From my surprise birthday party:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why did your friends surprise you in a dark basement? :woah


----------



## Addychu

Santa Lawls said:


> Voldemort?


Please explain? Im definitely not a voldemort lookalike. ;]


----------



## Scrubs94

Jon Snowman said:


> Holy crap, Jon Snow cut his hair


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Lawls

end of year uni ball


----------



## TAR

Darkness is here said:


> Spike your hair stiffy, you will look better.


In the wise words of the Comic-Book guy. Don't try to change me baby.



Santa Lawls said:


>


How many sluts did you put away with that get up? 

cmon.. be honest :dance


----------



## Addychu

I got my nose done yesterday.. twice, killed like crazy... cant wait to change the balls though, what does everyone think?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Does it feel weird to have those in? Can't really imagine.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Random Starbucks selfie with my Jericho inspired light up jacket and headphones:*


----------



## Addychu

Dirty Deeds Under Mistletoe said:


> Does it feel weird to have those in? Can't really imagine.


No actuality... can't feel it unless I hit it.


----------



## Pratchett

Addychu said:


> I got my nose done yesterday.. twice, killed like crazy... cant wait to change the balls though, what does everyone think?


Not the same nose or chin. Not what I think, just what I noticed.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Hello, hope everyone is having a nice holiday season!

















Btw, Sadie was a bumblebee this year!


----------



## What A Maneuver

Your dog in that outfit is adorable! You remind me of someone too and I can't quite place it. It's the eyes.

Here's my attempt at a typical selfie.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Me at Chilies the other evening.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Me at Chilies the other evening.


*Inb4 the obligatory "Everybody is Black" comment :newblackwagg*


----------



## WaheemSterling

In the GOAT city of Barcelona last month (left)


----------



## Achilles

Didn't know so many people on here are black. All of a sudden this forum feels a lot cooler. wens


----------



## BkB Hulk

Protokletos said:


> Didn't know so many people on here are black. All of a sudden this forum feels a lot cooler. wens


Don't worry, it's still a forum about professional wrestling.


----------



## Kenny

brandiexoxo said:


> Hello, hope everyone is having a nice holiday season!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, Sadie was a bumblebee this year!


brb flying to minnesota


----------



## Obfuscation

Seven Days of Kolo said:


> Don't worry, it's still a forum about professional wrestling.


Thank non-existent christ, for that.


----------



## Addychu

My twin and I, im the paler one!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Addychu said:


> My twin and I, im the paler one!


You both look really adorable.


----------



## Arcturus

Addychu said:


> My twin and I, im the paler one!


If I were you I'd block your PMs right now, theres an army of neckbeards ready to fly towards the honey like the basement dwelling Bees they are.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki




----------



## The Beast Incarnate

Cute girls here on wrestling forum?












Arcturus said:


> If I were you I'd block your PMs right now, theres an army of neckbeards ready to fly towards the honey like the basement dwelling Bees they are.


Too late. Already broke her inbox it seems...


----------



## Obfuscation

Arcturus said:


> If I were you I'd block your PMs right now, theres an army of neckbeards ready to fly towards the honey like the basement dwelling Bees they are.


Her own fault being pale & English. : paige _(see, this is why it needs to be brought back)_


----------



## Genesis 1.0

CODY is on the prowl.


----------



## Yeah1993

She looks much too old for Cody to PM her. And she only looks like 20.

IDK why but the photo from deviantart kinda looks like the saluting arm is photoshopped in. Or it's her friend behind her and they're trying to create one of those "27 not what it seems photos LOOK CLOSER CLICK ON OUR LINK."


----------



## VIPER

:bush


----------



## Addychu

Lol thanks guys but I didnt even get one. ;]

And Paige is definitely a looker.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Addychu said:


> Lol thanks guys *but I didnt even get one.* ;]
> 
> And Paige is definitely a looker.


Legitimately surprised by this. I guess the thirst isn't all that real or it's on vacation for the holidays.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

The thirst is relentless so they're probably too busy trying to take schlong selfies to post. :drake1


----------



## Arcturus

..Right now they're all too busy bashing CM Punk on the main forums to be thirsty in here, but when that all calms down you can guarantee they will be back here and this is how they will respond to the last few pages...


----------



## Addychu

Its okay, id rather not get any weird messages here anyway.

Is it christmas holidays in america soon?


----------



## I Ship Sixon

Addychu said:


> Its okay, id rather not get any weird messages here anyway.
> 
> Is it christmas holidays in america soon?


kada at your photo :troll


----------



## just1988

*Last month @ TD Garden, the venue of the first ever PPV I saw on TV as a child, sat in my uncles living room in Manchester circa 1993.

*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Genesis 1.0 said:


> The thirst is relentless so they're probably too busy trying to take schlong selfies to post. :drake1


Whatchu sayin, Bruh? I'm quenched.


----------



## Vic

TheDeathGodShiki said:


>





VForViper said:


> :bush





Addychu said:


> My twin and I, im the paler one!


bama4 Good lawd.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

TheDeathGodShiki said:


>


You look really cute in this picture.


----------



## Coach

*Anybody want some water?*


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Bailey Jay's Christmas Dildo said:


> TheDeathGodShiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VForViper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Addychu said:
> 
> 
> 
> My twin and I, im the paler one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good lawd.
Click to expand...

VIC & WAGG complimenting chicks without dicks & of legal age? :dredead


----------



## bipartisan101

Coach said:


> *Anybody want some water?*


Totally agree but "You must spread some rep around before giving it to Coach again"


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

Addychu said:


> Its okay, id rather not get any weird messages here anyway.
> 
> Is it christmas holidays in america soon?


Dec 25


----------



## NoyK

Been a while since I've posted my mug here, so hey why not


----------



## Roho

Arcturus said:


> If I were you I'd block your PMs right now, theres an army of neckbeards ready to fly towards the honey like the basement dwelling Bees they are.


:evil

Is there such a thing as reverse thirst? 

It's almost as if you're saying "There's a lot of neckbeards here, but don't worry; I'm not one of them. Acknowledge my faux concern for your inbox and understand that I'm one of the good guys around here. Please send me nudes." 

Trying to talk down to the neckbeards when in all actuality, you're probably the beardiest neck of them all.


----------



## PatrickHavoc

When I got to meet a tennis legend..... lol, jokes.. Guy had all the potential and failed like a miserable bastard..


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Jon Snowman said:


> Been a while since I've posted my mug here, so hey why not


You got good fashion in ties. Nice Black Dress up shirt and nice pants too. (Y)


----------



## Shagz

Jon Snowman said:


> Been a while since I've posted my mug here, so hey why not


Holly shit is that James Franco?


----------



## NoyK

I've been found :side:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Arcturus

Roho said:


> :evil
> 
> Is there such a thing as reverse thirst?
> 
> It's almost as if you're saying "There's a lot of neckbeards here, but don't worry; I'm not one of them. Acknowledge my faux concern for your inbox and understand that I'm one of the good guys around here. Please send me nudes."
> 
> Trying to talk down to the neckbeards when in all actuality, you're probably the beardiest neck of them all.


Woah settle down there John Rambo, did I touch a nerve? did I screw up your "game"? 

dude I'm 32 years old, married and with a kid (second one on the way, I have been on maternity leave since March) and I've had so much headache in the past with women/girls that I'm so stoked to find one that doesn't cause me to gouge my eyes out so the last thing I'd want to do is start chasing other women.


----------



## NoyK

Arcturus said:


> Woah settle down there John Rambo, did I touch a nerve? did I screw up your "game"?
> 
> dude I'm 32 years old, married and with a kid (second one on the way, I have been on maternity leave since March) and I've had so much headache in the past with women/girls that I'm so stoked to find one that doesn't cause me to gouge my eyes out so the last thing I'd want to do is start chasing other women.


It's just the fact that *every* time a girl posts a picture here it's nearly garanteed there's a reply of you with the word "neckbeard" on it that makes us think otherwise.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Here is my ugly mug.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Jon Snowman said:


> It's just the fact that *every* time a girl posts a picture here it's nearly garanteed there's a reply of you with the word "neckbeard" on it that makes us think otherwise.


*I keep my neckbeard trimmed just so I don't offend Arcturus :xmaskobe*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Santa Banks said:


>


Bruh. :banderas

Looking dapper AF.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

HBK 3:16 said:


> Here is my ugly mug.


Nice hair and shirt. Where were you in this?


----------



## HBK 3:16

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Nice hair and shirt. Where were you in this?


Thanks, it's a favorite shirt of mine; and I say my hair is my best feature. :lol

And I was at Wing House with my parents for dinner actually, my mother took the photo I believe; but it was a few months ago so I don't remember if I am right on that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Jack Thwagger said:


> Bruh. :banderas
> 
> Looking dapper AF.


*Thank you yet again :. All of my inspiration comes from The Rock :rock4*


----------



## Lady Eastwood

The level of pathetic in this thread is unreal.


----------



## VIPER

You guys all look so pretty and/or handsome :lol


----------



## Shagz

HBK 3:16 said:


> Here is my ugly mug.


You are a sexy boy, what are you ordering?


----------



## Rush

Catalanotto said:


> The level of pathetic in this thread is unreal.


quiet down Cat and get your tits out for the boys.


----------



## evilshade

HBK 3:16 said:


> Here is my ugly mug.


I'm just a sexy boy,
Sexy boy
I'm not your boy toy,
Boy toy
I'm just a sexy boy,
Sexy boy
I'm not your boy toy,
Boy toy


----------



## Shagz




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

HBK 3:16 said:


> Thanks, it's a favorite shirt of mine; and I say my hair is my best feature. :lol
> 
> And I was at Wing House with my parents for dinner actually, my mother took the photo I believe; but it was a few months ago so I don't remember if I am right on that.


You are welcomed and cool that it is your favorite shirt.  

That is sweet getting to eat at the Wing House. Hope you got your eat on.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

VForViper said:


> You guys all look so pretty and/or handsome :lol


hstopit


----------



## Shagz

evilshade said:


> What kind of a picture is this? You look like shit...


The art of webcam. Let's see your face pretty boy.


----------



## HBK 3:16

VForViper said:


> You guys all look so pretty and/or handsome :lol














BtheVampireSlayer said:


> You are welcomed and cool that it is your favorite shirt.
> 
> That is sweet getting to eat at the Wing House. Hope you got your eat on.


It is really, one of my fav restaurants just because they have such good food (yes it's because of the food and not because it's a Hooter's rip off with scantily clad waitresses :lol), and I did. Thanks.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Took this yesterday prior to trimming up the goatee. 










Had to resize it, bad quality. 

No spikes. I'll upload a better one later. With spikes, I guess.

Can finally keep my picture up.


----------



## Rush

So i just took this out on my back deck










Spider just casually spinning his massive fucking web.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate

XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> So i just took this out on my back deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spider just casually spinning his massive fucking web.


Eek!


----------



## VIPER

JD said:


> Took this yesterday prior to trimming up the goatee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to resize it, bad quality.
> 
> No spikes. I'll upload a better one later. With spikes, I guess.
> 
> Can finally keep my picture up.


You totally look like Wolverine's son lol.



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> So i just took this out on my back deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spider just casually spinning his massive fucking web.


Kill it before it lays eggs. I hate spiders :cry


----------



## Becky

I'm here to smash the trend of everyone being handsome/pretty. This is me drunk. I don't always wear rabbit ears. I promise.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

VForViper said:


> You totally look like Wolverine's son lol.


Shooting for Starlord now. 

But yeah, that was me not caring at the time.


----------



## Roho

Arcturus said:


> Woah settle down there John Rambo, did I touch a nerve? did I screw up your "game"?
> 
> dude I'm 32 years old, married and with a kid (second one on the way, I have been on maternity leave since March) and I've had so much headache in the past with women/girls that I'm so stoked to find one that doesn't cause me to gouge my eyes out so the last thing I'd want to do is start chasing other women.


I mostly posted that in jest. 

But I was trying to point out all the "white knighting" that goes on around here when a semi-attractive female posts a picture.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> quiet down Cat and get your tits out for the boys.


I don't want to take away from the girls who think 2-3 pictures a day is sufficient for being taken seriously. That would be rude of me to post a semi-annual picture.


----------



## Magic

:woah calm down cat, no one has really been spamming their photos in here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Roho said:


> I mostly posted that in jest.
> 
> But I was trying to point out all the "white knighting" that goes on around here when a semi-attractive female posts a picture.


*And the obvious bitterness :HHH2*


----------



## Addychu

From my birthdayyyy, 24:/


----------



## chargebeam

Well... Happy birthday Addychu. :homer4


----------



## Addychu

chargebeam said:


> Well... Happy birthday Addychu. :homer4


Thank you.  I feel so bloody old now!


----------



## HBK 3:16

Happy Birthday Addychu :hb :hb


----------



## CALΔMITY

XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> So i just took this out on my back deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spider just casually spinning his massive fucking web.


It's funny. Spiders make me uneasy as hell, but when I see stuff like this I can't help but admire it. Art of nature.


----------



## Addychu

Dirty Deeds Under Mistletoe said:


> It's funny. Spiders make me uneasy as hell, but when I see stuff like this I can't help but admire it. Art of nature.


Until you walk into it... I hate spiders too, small ones im okay with but big ones... god!

And thank you very much.


----------



## RyanPelley

XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> So i just took this out on my back deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spider just casually spinning his massive fucking web.


BURN IT. AWFUL. DISGUSTING.

Why can't all spiders die and a not so horrid creature like a grasshopper spin nice webs?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> So i just took this out on my back deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spider just casually spinning his massive fucking web.


destroy it, yo.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Addychu said:


> From my birthdayyyy, 24:/


Happy 24th birthday. :hb:Frankie

Btw you look pretty in these pictures.


----------



## TAR

XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> So i just took this out on my back deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spider just casually spinning his massive fucking web.


Just another day in 'straya m8


----------



## Rush

I left it where it was, its not harming anything. Of course it stormed last night so the web and spider were gone this morning.


----------



## Yes Era

Addychu said:


> From my birthdayyyy, 24:/


Did you do 24 push ups and 24 sit ups?


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

Shitty phone acting up taking dark photos








[/IMG]


----------



## Addychu

Yes Era said:


> Did you do 24 push ups and 24 sit ups?


Haha.. no, am i suppose to do them?


----------



## Yes Era

Addychu said:


> Haha.. no, am i suppose to do them?


U should do it. You'll feel better...eat a big green apple too.:dance2


----------



## Becky

Exercise on your birthday? Sounds crazy. Remember the bumps?

And happy birthday Addychu


----------



## CALΔMITY

Addychu said:


> Until you walk into it... I hate spiders too, small ones im okay with but big ones... god!
> 
> And thank you very much.


I used to be much more afraid of them. I still find them frightening, but as long as they stay away from me I won't kill on sight.



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> I left it where it was, its not harming anything. Of course it stormed last night so the web and spider were gone this morning.


Ah well there goes that chapter of the spider saga. :lol Good guy Rush.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

.


----------



## chargebeam

Addychu said:


> Thank you.  I feel so bloody old now!


You're only 24. Damn. Now I feel old.


----------



## RCSheppy

She was a frosty one on the weekend for hockey...


----------



## Magic

"location: yellowknife"


ah, someone that knows what COLD means. a cold that rest of us will never know. 8*D

nice snow beard, brother.


----------



## Rush

snow beard? just thought he was filming some kind of bukkake scene :brodgers


----------



## RCSheppy

Someone posted this online last year at the end of January.









-42 and a windchill of -56

She was nipply. I have been here 14 years now (moved from Newfoundland when i was 10) - There hasn't been a snowday or a day where school didn't happen due to cold or snow. Kids up here are tough as nails.


----------



## Pratchett

RCSheppy said:


> Someone posted this online last year at the end of January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -42 and a windchill of -56
> 
> She was nipply. I have been here 14 years now (moved from Newfoundland when i was 10) - There hasn't been a snowday or a day where school didn't happen due to cold or snow. Kids up here are tough as nails.


Much respect for living up there with that weather. I grew up around the Great Lakes, and while that doesn't compare with what you experience, I can't help but laugh all the time at the poor miserable saps around my city who start bitching when the temps drop below freezing. And God help us when the "White Death" comes upon us. The stores all look like they got looted in a panic :lol


----------



## VIPER

I'm so ready for a Christmas vacation but my job is seriously making me want to be a grinch. But I'm just gonna count down the days until I probably quit :dance2


----------



## Headliner

Black ♥

Don't quit. Tough it out. Ok I take that back, quit if the job is that shitty.


----------



## Yes Era

You need to get a easy job where you fuck around on WF whenever you want...it's the way to do it.


----------



## VIPER

Headliner said:


> Black ♥
> 
> Don't quit. Tough it out. Ok I take that back, quit if the job is that shitty.


I'm considering it. And I've only been there for 6 months haha.



Yes Era said:


> You need to get a easy job where you fuck around on WF whenever you want...it's the way to do it.


I wish but that sounds too good to be true


----------



## CALΔMITY

It's way too damn bright outside.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Cal doing the RUSH eyes but still manages to double his while squinting. :westbrook5


----------



## CALΔMITY

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Cal doing the RUSH eyes but still manages to double his while squinting. :westbrook5


:maisie2


----------



## Addychu

Vest In The World said:


> Exercise on your birthday? Sounds crazy. Remember the bumps?
> 
> And happy birthday Addychu



Thank you, sorry been working, free for a few days now!

And omg yes I do, aha fun times.


----------



## The True Believer

:zayn3 :zayn3 :zayn3

Came in a day earlier than expected.


----------



## Rex Rasslin

Dirty Deeds Under Mistletoe said:


> It's way too damn bright outside.


Is this photoshoped?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Nah. I used a filter on my phone to change the lighting slightly, but that's it.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Niccas going CSI on chick's photos now? :drake1

I blame McQueen, he started all this by zooming in to critique Brandi's laundry.


----------



## Wynter

Damn, who knew WF had so many good looking people. Way to make people feel self conscious 

It's kind of cool to see the faces behind the names


----------



## Joshi Judas

KING KLAUS said:


> :zayn3 :zayn3 :zayn3
> 
> Came in a day earlier than expected.


:zayn3

Never thought you're black too though :lol


----------



## The True Believer

RAVEN said:


> :zayn3
> 
> Never thought you're black too though :lol


I get that a lot :side:


----------



## Addychu

KING KLAUS said:


> I get that a lot :side:


ahah I love it!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*My cousin and me:*











KING KLAUS said:


> :zayn3 :zayn3 :zayn3
> 
> Came in a day earlier than expected.


*You finally got it! And you're Black!*


----------



## Cashmere

These old. Back when I had a working webcam like a year ago or so :lol


----------



## TomahawkJock

Cash, your hat aint got nothing on this Chiefs beanie. Stupid pics I know. Took when I was bored in college.


----------



## Magic

hooray for non-blacks. :drose


----------



## Cashmere

TomahawkJock said:


> Cash, your hat aint got nothing on this Chiefs beanie. Stupid pics I know. Took when I was bored in college.


Lmao. My Bengals beanie is big as hell. It covers my whole head :lol. I always wear the Bearcat one. I remember posting it before. Got to find it on my hardrive.

EDIT: Here it is -










Yeah... I'm never going to wear it :lol


----------



## Pratchett

₵A$H®;43154521 said:


>


Now *THAT *is the face of a Bengals fan :clap


----------



## CALΔMITY

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Niccas going CSI on chick's photos now? :drake1
> 
> I blame McQueen, he started all this by zooming in to critique Brandi's laundry.


I would say "can't say I blame him", but I don't really see anything in the picture that would typically make someone ask that. :lol


----------



## Cashmere

Chewie's Life Day Boner said:


> Now *THAT *is the face of a Bengals fan :clap


Lmao!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> hooray for non-blacks. :drose


----------



## The Bloodline

Guess I'll make a contribution


----------



## Yes Era

VForViper said:


> I'm considering it. And I've only been there for 6 months haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish but that sounds too good to be true


Depends..when you can close that damn office and do easy work, it's an easy feat.


----------



## VIPER

Ravensflock88 said:


> Guess I'll make a contribution


You look beautiful 



Yes Era said:


> Depends..when you can close that damn office and do easy work, it's an easy feat.


I work at a math and reading center for kids haha. Some would think easy but not really.


----------



## Vic

Spoiler: DAT .....


----------



## Pratchett

Vic I was gonna ask why you're hiding in the dark, but it looks like you're naked :lmao


----------



## Rush

Still not sure why i get all the small eyes shit when Vic clearly has smaller eyes than myself


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Bailey Jay's Christmas Dildo said:


> Spoiler: DAT .....


Wooow, so much wrong with that picture...

gonna need my Holy Water eye drops.


----------



## Vic

Chewie's Life Day Boner said:


> Vic I was gonna ask why you're hiding in the dark, but it looks like you're naked :lmao





XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> Still not sure why i get all the small eyes shit when Vic clearly has smaller eyes than myself





CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Wooow, so much wrong with that picture...
> 
> gonna need my Holy Water eye drops.


:woah :woah :woah


----------



## TAR

Vic's blackinese 8*D


----------



## The True Believer

UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> hooray for non-blacks. :drose












...........:woah :woah :woah


----------



## NasJayz




----------



## Londrick

The amount of fine looking Nubian Princesses on here :banderas


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

Too many black people!




JK.


----------



## Obfuscation

XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> Still not sure why i get all the small eyes shit when Vic clearly has smaller eyes than myself


Went back and looked at the pic after reading this. Shit is :ti


----------



## just1988

*Me with my secret santa gift, a mini foosball table which I'll never use!*


----------



## Vic

I'm convinced I have Asian DNA in me, there's no fucking way I don't :side:.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Bailey Jay's Christmas Dildo said:


> *I'm convinced I have Asian DNA in me*, there's no fucking way I don't :side:.


There's a _****** in Bangkok_ joke in there somewhere....


----------



## Vic

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> There's a _****** in Bangkok_ joke in there somewhere....


:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Holy Water Eye Drops

:Jordan :maury :lel


----------



## Kinkykat

Non idea how to insert a picture. Dumb or still drunk.....

Anyway, my avatar pic is me.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Kinkykat said:


> Non idea how to insert a picture. Dumb or still drunk.....
> 
> Anyway, my avatar pic is me.


You look so cute. :grin2:


----------



## Kinkykat

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> You look so cute. :grin2:



Aww thanks! :grin2:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Kinkykat said:


> Aww thanks! :grin2:


You welcome! :grin2:


----------



## Rush

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> You look so cute. :grin2:












you look a little parched son, a little thirsty...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> you look a little parched son, a little thirsty...


Nah I am fine. I am just being kind.


----------



## Allur

Kinkykat said:


> Non idea how to insert a picture. Dumb or still drunk.....
> 
> Anyway, my avatar pic is me.


Hello gurl you pretty


----------



## Kinkykat

Matt Hardy's xmas package said:


> Hello gurl you pretty



Thanks! Feeling the love today hehe :grin2:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> you look a little parched son, a little thirsty...


There isn't one time that I've looked at Ed Sheeran and not thought to myself "He looks like he smells bad". When I saw him on NMTB, he looked he hadn't had a wash in a while then too.


----------



## MooMilk

I am the guy in my signature I'm saying.


----------



## Born of Osiris

WrestlingForum - The one place where the minority are the majority :xmaskobe


----------



## The Bloodline

VForViper said:


> *You look beautiful
> *
> 
> 
> I work at a math and reading center for kids haha. Some would think easy but not really.


Thank you :smile2: so do you


----------



## CALΔMITY

XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> Still not sure why i get all the small eyes shit when Vic clearly has smaller eyes than myself


It's just stuck with you I'm afraid. Just like how Genesis is startin this "anime eyes" or "anti-Rush" thing with me. I doubt it will launch as far as your eye-rep though.


----------



## A. Edwards

Taken a couple of months ago.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Very suave


----------



## Vic

Daytime pic, last one for awhile.


----------



## Rush

Dirty Deeds Under Mistletoe said:


> It's just stuck with you I'm afraid. Just like how Genesis is startin this "anime eyes" or "anti-Rush" thing with me. I doubt it will launch as far as your eye-rep though.


fuck that, look at the slits vic has for eyes. His dad was clearly either Japanese or a snake.


----------



## Magic

at least theyre big enough to see. :cudi


----------



## Vic

:jordan4


----------



## Rush

Its okay vic, what you lack in eyes you make up for in lips.


----------



## CALΔMITY

XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> fuck that, look at the slits vic has for eyes. His dad was clearly either Japanese or a snake.


Yeah, but his slit eyes are like Brock from Pokemon. They're at least wide. Sadly enough your eyes are more like dots like how pikachu has.

Now that I think about it we've all got the anime eyes.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

-


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Bailey Jay's Christmas Dildo said:


> Spoiler: DAT .....


:dredead

VIC reposting his pics from the M4M section of Craigslist Personals.



Bailey Jay's Christmas Dildo said:


> Daytime pic, last one for awhile.


VIC left Team Black & 48 hours later morphed into a nappy headed Chinaman. :maury


----------



## Headliner

Genesis 1.0 said:


> :dredead
> 
> VIC reposting his pics from the M4M section of Craigslist Personals.


:lmao Yooooo I could so picture that.




> VIC left Team Black & 48 hours later morphed into a nappy headed Chinaman. :maury


:dredead :washed


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ravensflock88 said:


> Guess I'll make a contribution


*Wow, you are so pretty. This whole time I thought you were a white lady.*


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Keepin It Stylish said:


> Ravensflock88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll make a contribution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow, you are so pretty. This whole time I thought you were a white lady.*
Click to expand...

Aaaaaand this is exactly what you don't say. :drake1


----------



## Allur

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Me with a belt.


Hello gurl you pretty


----------



## Honey Bucket

A. Edwards said:


> Taken a couple of months ago.














Danny said:


> Me on a fackin' wrestlin' forum? Fackin' do one sunshine.


----------



## Imran Becks




----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

Imran Becks said:


>


Holy cow you're on wfigs forums didn't expect to see you here


----------



## Joff

damn, wf sexy af imo


----------



## Joff

this is me a few days ago 

yeah i'm one of those guys that wears jerseys sometimes. usually not often, but as the only pats fan among my friends i have to rep them just to piss everyone else off


----------



## Allur

Imran Becks said:


>


Holy hell you're hot


----------



## RCSheppy

Friend caught me mid death stare at the bar this past weekend...


----------



## Yes Era

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Me with a belt.


Who is the greatest wrestler of all time?


----------



## Kenny

excuse the mess that is me, horrid week. friend of mine died on christmas eve, so ive been letting go to speak. but seeing my niece today on xmas (havent seen her for a while) was all i needed. <3


----------



## CALΔMITY

Sorry you lost your friend. Especially now of all times. That's a nice picture of you and your niece though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

nice pics, people. Sorry bout the loss, Kenny. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Joff

sorry to hear kenny


----------



## OddSquad

Merry Christmas guys 

That's me on the right with my mate 










Hope everyone's having a good day ^Glad Kenny got to see his niece, hope you're well


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! So happy I got this because Street Fighter 5 was just announced :russo*


----------



## Roho

s


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'll take a selfie on the clock I don't curr.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! So happy I got this because Street Fighter 5 was just announced :russo*


meets Tinashe, gets PS4, and has a Y2J type Jacket :fuckthis



Spoiler


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Happy Holidays, everyone! Here's my attempt at getting into the spirit.*


----------



## shutupchico

lookin good


----------



## Arcturus

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! So happy I got this because Street Fighter 5 was just announced :russo*


you gon get dat Lebron hairline!


----------



## Arcturus

Imran Becks said:


>


....Wait a minute?


























:shocked:


----------



## XLNC04

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Need to get a haircut, summer is too damn hot for the fro. :done


damn i didn't know shawty lo was a wrestling fan


----------



## Genesis 1.0

This ***** :dredead


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Gen, now you know you got to jog on the spot while saying "how you laughing? Like HA HA HA" :lmao


----------



## Silver C

At work.


----------



## RCSheppy

Had a "Shot Luck" party this past weekend at the house, had about 60-65 people there. Here's a photo before the madness happened! (It was actually awesome, wasn't crazy at all and everyone was respectful and well behaved)


----------



## Genesis 1.0

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Gen, now you know you got to jog on the spot while saying "how you laughing? Like HA HA HA" :lmao


Officially through for the year. :westbrook5


----------



## CALΔMITY

I've never heard of that guy until now. It's uncanny how much you do look like him Gen.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Here is half my face because you apparently cannot get your whole face and the entirety of this jobber wrestler's shirt into a photo. I say this with love.


----------



## The True Believer

Arrow points at me in the crowd at TLC, watching Nash while he was still a free man.

:nash :nash :nash


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Here is half my face because you apparently cannot get your whole face and the entirety of this *amazing* wrestler's shirt into a photo. I say this with love.


Fixed that for ya.

Lookin good.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tylermoxreigns said:


> Here is half my face because you apparently cannot get your whole face and the entirety of *this jobber wrestler's* shirt into a photo. I say this with love.


*You rang :maddox? <3 you TMO.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> meets Tinashe, gets PS4, and has a Y2J type Jacket :fuckthis
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


*
Thanks for reminding me to post that in here!*









:banderas


----------



## normal situation

My mask finally got here (After like 5 fucking years or some shit)


----------



## CALΔMITY

normal situation said:


> My mask finally got here (After like 5 fucking years or some shit)


Nice! I need to get me one of those.


----------



## Rush

from last night. was drunk as fuck. happy new years people.


----------



## BkB Hulk

You look cheerful.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Rush said:


> from last night. was drunk as fuck. happy new years people.


Your eyes grew! Alcohol is the secret with you~


----------



## Hammertron

What A Maneuver said:


> *Happy Holidays, everyone! Here's my attempt at getting into the spirit.*


dem cheek bones, dem lips, =)

heres one of me,


----------



## Obfuscation

Rush looking like 2015 is going to be kind to him.


----------



## Rush

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Rush looking like 2015 is going to be kind to him.


every year is kind to me :lenny5


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> Fixed that for ya.
> 
> Lookin good.


Thanks babe. Don't know what happened, my fingers must've slipped or something as I was typing....  :lol


----------



## Londrick

tylermoxreigns said:


> Here is half my face because you apparently cannot get your whole face and the entirety of this jobber wrestler's shirt into a photo. I say this with love.


Hey girl you from Tennessee? Cause you're the only ten I see.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Rush said:


> from last night. was drunk as fuck. happy new years people.


Where Cala?! RUSH obviously left her facedown in a tub of ice after stealing her eyes.

:washed


----------



## CALΔMITY

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Where Cala?! RUSH obviously left her facedown in a tub of ice after stealing her eyes.
> 
> :washed


:done

It's funny because while I was playing GTA drunk last night it eventually got to the point where I was playing with one eye open at a squint before passing out. :lol


----------



## SonoShion

Happy new year from Vegas folks.














Dead on coke on the 1st pic. Hangover is a joke to what I experienced so far. Also partied with khloe kardashian & mayweather but you don't have to believe that.


----------



## Londrick

SonoShion said:


> Happy new year from Vegas folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead on coke on the 1st pic. Hangover is a joke to what I experienced so far. Also partied with khloe kardashian & mayweather but you don't have to believe that.


I want to have your babies.


----------



## Skins

My role model ever since I joined this place


----------



## Pratchett

Sono if I grow up I want to be like you.


----------



## Callisto

SonoShion said:


> Happy new year from Vegas folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead on coke on the 1st pic. Hangover is a joke to what I experienced so far. Also partied with khloe kardashian & mayweather but you don't have to believe that.


----------



## SonoShion

Oh you babes. <3


----------



## HBK 3:16

SonoShion said:


> Oh you babes. <3


Callisto's a guy as far as I am aware of.

But you look pretty dashing in a suit Sono, just saying.


----------



## wkc_23

If ya smelllll...

This was before a halloween party.











Super saiyan *****.


----------



## HBK 3:16

wkc_23 said:


> If ya smelllll...


You look like Xavier Woods.


----------



## wkc_23

HBK 3:16 said:


> You look like Xavier Woods.


First time I got that one lol.


----------



## mobyomen

I saw my nephew for the first time over the holidays. Took a trip to Philly to see family. Absolutely fell in love with the little man. Can't wait to get him hooked on pro wrestling :flair4


----------



## RCSheppy

I try to avoid mirror photos, but this was New Years eve. I found it on my phone and I can hardly remember taking it as I was on the sauce at 2 pm for the Canada/USA world junior game!


----------



## What A Maneuver

RCSheppy said:


> I try to avoid mirror photos, but this was New Years eve. I found it on my phone and I can hardly remember taking it as I was on the sauce at 2 pm for the Canada/USA world junior game!


I want your outfit. And at a quick glance you looked like Jimmy Jacobs.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

Your style is 10/10


----------



## HBK 3:16

mobyomen said:


> I saw my nephew for the first time over the holidays. Took a trip to Philly to see family. Absolutely fell in love with the little man. Can't wait to get him hooked on pro wrestling :flair4


Your face in that picture reminds me of this.


----------



## NoyK

*Just found a pendriver I thought I had lost this Summer with some very interesting stuff and bad memories; might not look like it but nearly busted the back of my head open on a rock that was under the water here. :side:*



Spoiler: Why not a GIF


----------



## Mox Girl

Me, this morning. I love my Wrestlemania 29 shirt cos it's the best fitting of all my wrestling shirts, most of them are too big for me!

(btw that's a Shield iPhone case, that line in my sig is there for a reason :lol)


----------



## Arcturus

mobyomen said:


> I saw my nephew for the first time over the holidays. Took a trip to Philly to see family. Absolutely fell in love with the little man. Can't wait to get him hooked on pro wrestling :flair4


Man you look eerily like Mike Goldberg UFC commentator


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96




----------



## Tony

Me at a Six Flags with Bugs Bunny and Daffy Duck


----------



## TAR

First selfie of 2015. Ya know how we do.


----------



## Melrose92

Few weeks ago chillin










Found a Scottish bar in Sydney


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

From a few months ago at a local clam shack


----------



## Naka Moora

Some nice pictures here, I'll be sure to add my own.


----------



## VIPER

Selfie before going to work today.










Hope everyone else has a good day, lol.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Got a haircut today.


----------



## Wynter

New pic from today


----------



## What A Maneuver

So many adorable people


----------



## Ruth

Been a while.

Me with sister dearest


----------



## VIPER

For the record, wasn't trying to show my boobs but all the important stuff just happen to rest there so..... :lol










I don't buy WWE shirts often, I currently only have like 2 (an old 2006 Rey Mysterio one and the AJ Lee one). Hoping to add to my collection.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*My Finn Balor shirt just came in the mail today and I love it:*


----------



## Blade Runner

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *My Finn Balor shirt just came in the mail today and I love it:*


awesome shirt.


----------



## VIPER

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *My Finn Balor shirt just came in the mail today and I love it:*


Nobody cares :ugh2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

VForViper said:


> Nobody cares :ugh2


*This is gonna make you hurt even more...I GOT AN EXTRA ONE FOR FREE :delrio *http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/1...ts-sold-out-week-wwe-shop-4.html#post43743058


----------



## VIPER

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *This is gonna make you hurt even more...I GOT AN EXTRA ONE FOR FREE :delrio *http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/1...ts-sold-out-week-wwe-shop-4.html#post43743058


:fuckthis I'm done. Don't talk to me anymore :cry


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Literally laughing my ass off because I had it on backwards :lel.*


----------



## DGenerationMC

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Literally laughing my ass off because I had it on backwards :lel.*


Those are some nice black curtains ya got there.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse




----------



## Oda Nobunaga

This was me before I grew my hair for the Winter and became dark skinned Season 5 Rick Grimes.


----------



## Arcturus

Mark_Show-Off96 said:


>


Don't take offense to this dude, but I am getting strong Bieber vibes from this one!


----------



## Ruth

WCWR said:


> This was me before I grew my hair for the Winter and became dark skinned Season 5 Rick Grimes.


Holy fucking shit that chin was moulded by the gods


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Here is my Throwback Thursday of me meeting Alicia Fox after the NXT Event in 2012.


----------



## Magic

cops are going to be all over this place with how many black pictures are going up. watch yourself. :cudi


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

We chill in here.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

Arcturus said:


> Don't take offense to this dude, but I am getting strong Bieber vibes from this one!


What a coincidence my mom was telling me that I looked like him.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

LUCKS said:


> cops are going to be all over this place with how many black pictures are going up. watch yourself. :cudi


That's why I believe #TeamBlack made a wise decision in making me an #HonouraryBlack . A white lawyer to help his brothers out.

:honoraryblack


----------



## Obfuscation

ZOMBO is the black Clarence Manson.

wat


----------



## Gretchen

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *My Finn Balor shirt just came in the mail today and I love it:*


Based Finn, shirt looks good even when worn backwards.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

My lad and his new best pal


----------



## Roho

s


----------



## RyanPelley

This me on Christmas. Ok.


----------



## Magic

id say you need a haircut, but you should never potentially JINX your team during the playoffs so :toomanykobe


----------



## Stax Classic

You're more terrifying than Terry Gordy at an ice cream shop Ryan


----------



## Shagz

RyanPelley said:


> This me on Christmas. Ok.


I always thought you were old like in your 40's.


----------



## RyanPelley

LUCKS said:


> id say you need a haircut, but you should never potentially JINX your team during the playoffs so :toomanykobe


You're absolutely right. Haircut come Spring. Working outside, the hair keeps my face warm in the winter.
Or maybe a haircut to celebrate the Colts dominating AFC Title AND SuperBowl victories! 



Stax Classic said:


> You're more terrifying than Terry Gordy at an ice cream shop Ryan


Awwww bae 



Shagz said:


> I always thought you were old like in your 40's.


LOL, I'm 26. What made you think that?!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

RyanPelley said:


> You're absolutely right. Haircut come Spring. Working outside, the hair keeps my face warm in the winter.
> Or maybe a haircut to celebrate the Colts dominating AFC Title AND SuperBowl victories!
> 
> 
> Awwww bae
> 
> 
> LOL, I'm 26. What made you think that?!


*I'm gonna have to admit, as well, I thought you were like 43-47.

Also, you have gorgeous hair and eyes.*


----------



## Shagz

RyanPelley said:


> LOL, I'm 26. What made you think that?!


I remember for some reason you posting about your daughter dressing up as Grease for Halloween and I remeber your wrestling comments being old school. Might be because your using your real name and you have Ric Flair as your avatar.


----------



## RyanPelley

Jack Thwagger said:


> *I'm gonna have to admit, as well, I thought you were like 43-47.
> 
> Also, you have gorgeous hair and eyes.*


Guhh, mid 40s...I really hope that's not a common misconception about me. But thanks for the kind words!




Shagz said:


> I remember for some reason you posting about your daughter dressing up as Grease for Halloween and I remeber your wrestling comments being old school. Might be because your using your real name and you have Ric Flair as your avatar.


Ahh okay, I understand. I'm just glad it wasn't something weird like I come off as a creepy older guy. But yeah, my daughter is only 5 years old and I happen to love a lot of 80s rasslin.


----------



## SHUDEYE

RyanPelley said:


> Guhh, mid 40s...I really hope that's not a common misconception about me. But thanks for the kind words!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh okay, I understand. I'm just glad it wasn't something weird like I come off as a creepy older guy. But yeah, my daughter is only 5 years old and I happen to love a lot of 80s rasslin.


I think it's because (well I do) I think some people just start to imagine posters looking like their avatars/sigs. Like the pictures in the sigs/avatars are the first thing that pop into your mind when you see the username haha.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RyanPelley said:


> This me on Christmas. Ok.


Nice hair! Also your eyes are pretty too. Do you get your brows done or are you just lucky?


----------



## RyanPelley

SHUDEYE said:


> I think it's because (well I do) I think some people just start to imagine posters looking like their avatars/sigs. Like the pictures in the sigs/avatars are the first thing that pop into your mind when you see the username haha.


LOL, ah man, so you think I'm an old drunk who laughs hysterically. GREAT.



Calahart said:


> Nice hair! Also your eyes are pretty too. Do you get your brows done or are you just lucky?


Hey thank you! I actually pluck / groom my eyebrows... So thanks, I guess my hard work isn't a waste!


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

-


----------



## Phantomdreamer

Interesting topic this. I weirdly didn't have one to upload so I just took one as I just got in from the shops .


----------



## Ruth

where are your eyebrows


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Before heading off to a local show!


You look stunning. :eva2 Hope you have fun at the local show!


----------



## Allur

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Before heading off to a local show!


Hey girl you pretty


----------



## Cashmere

Another old pic:










Recently:


----------



## mansofa




----------



## RCSheppy

A shot from new years after I accidently shot a Roman Candle at myself.


----------



## Mox Girl

I realised I hadn't taken a photo in my Dean shirt yet, so here it is haha.


----------



## VIPER

Attractive people, represent!

:dance


----------



## Cashmere

Clowning around with the beanie some more:










Wearing a Miz shirt:










I still have one of those mask The Shield wore at Mania 30. Decided to put it on:










Lol it's so silly, but I love it.


----------



## V. Skybox

All I know from the above photos is that I want a Shield mask.


----------



## Green Light

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Before heading off to a local show!


ey gurl r u into fitness?


----------



## Cashmere

SPAZ #2 said:


> All I know from the above photos is that I want a Shield mask.


I ordered mine from amazon. They're still in stock.

http://www.amazon.com/Tactical-Crusader-Airsoft-Strike-Steel/dp/B00EP6YW0Y/ref=sr_1_48?ie=UTF8&qid=1397244447&sr=8-48&keywords=skull+mask


----------



## jackbhoy

Not posted on this in months, before the chaos at New Year


----------



## Addychu

Pictures from raw recently... my boyfriend and I!


----------



## Baby K's Grown Boy BITCH




----------



## Death Rider

Pre-game selfie.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I was READY for that Sting return :drose*


----------



## Rush

sup sloots


----------



## NoyK

*They're bigger!* :evil


----------



## Magic

he zoomed in on them. notice how the rest of the shot is out of focus? ya, he wanted them to be seen as large as possible. :brodgers:

his hair still looks good even while blurry tho. :brie


----------



## Dark Paladin

It's weird when I finally saw "the faces behind the avatars" (so to speak) -- mainly because I'll still picture the avatar's instead of the real faces :creepytrips


----------



## Solf

Yo. I'm not that much of a photo guy, so I don't have anything that's really better than this. Whatever.


----------



## Mox Girl

I am not ashamed to show that I own and wear a Roman Reigns shirt 

(also I don't really wear my glasses in photos very often, so this is rare for me lol)


----------



## Rush

NoyK said:


> *They're bigger!* :evil





LUCK said:


> he zoomed in on them. notice how the rest of the shot is out of focus? ya, he wanted them to be seen as large as possible. :brodgers:
> 
> his hair still looks good even while blurry tho. :brie


uwotm8s


----------



## CALΔMITY

Solf said:


> Yo. I'm not that much of a photo guy, so I don't have anything that's really better than this. Whatever.


You're a cutie. Also, another dude who has nice long hair.


----------



## SHUDEYE

Fuck it, here's a couple of me.









^^Being a fuckwit.


----------



## cazwell

and a slighter older one as I've got a full sleeve now, but found my name in Amsterdam though!


----------



## Addychu

Have a selfie or my doggie and I, and just meeeee.


----------



## Addychu

cazwell said:


> and a slighter older one as I've got a full sleeve now, but found my name in Amsterdam though!


Is it you with the arm tattoo or your friend? Either way awesome!


----------



## cazwell

Addychu said:


> Is it you with the arm tattoo or your friend? Either way awesome!


I've got the tattoo now, I'm on my mates shoulders .


----------



## Addychu

cazwell said:


> I've got the tattoo now, I'm on my mates shoulders .


Ah okay, thats cool, I thought so.. I love my tattoos, I have only have 2. :[


----------



## THANOS

A lot of great looking people on here! I'm not sure if I've ever posted these pictures but here's a few of me in the past 6 months or so.

My brother, cousin, and I









In New York at a Jazz club in the ABC district with my cousin and her husband









For the Marvel geeks, here's one from Halloween


----------



## Cashmere

Lot's of beautiful people 

Another old pic. This was from 2 years ago. My mom and me when I graduated from school:


----------



## RCSheppy

Stumbled upon this one from a couple Summers ago!


----------



## Pratchett

₵A$H®;44319441 said:


> Lot's of beautiful people
> 
> Another old pic. This was from 2 years ago. My mom and me when I graduated from school:


I can't tell if that is green or blue. I was trying to guess where you went to school. :hmm:


_*Hint:* Don't say Winton Woods_


----------



## Cashmere

Axe Cop said:


> I can't tell if that is green or blue. I was trying to guess where you went to school. :hmm:
> 
> 
> _*Hint:* Don't say Winton Woods_


Lol the cap and gown is blue. I went to Withrow. After I was done with that, I went to Job Corps so I can get experience in office work. Same thing my mom used to do at UC. I'm a Microsoft office specialist ( in PowerPoint & Word ). I had a office job for awhile over there, but it was really tedious. 

Winton Woods is bad :lol. Taft is the worst though.


----------



## Pratchett

₵A$H®;44334473 said:


> Lol the cap and gown is blue. I went to Withrow. After I was done with that, I went to Job Corps so I can get experience in office work. Same thing my mom used to do at UC. I'm a Microsoft office specialist ( in PowerPoint & Word ). I had a office job for awhile over there, but it was really tedious.
> 
> Winton Woods is bad :lol. Taft is the worst though.


I was hoping it wasn't Taft. Not that my opinion of you would have changed, although maybe it would have. :side:

The only reason I hate WW is because I went to Greenhills. I can never reconcile that merger. My alma mater is *GONE*.


----------



## The True Believer

THANOS said:


> A lot of great looking people on here! I'm not sure if I've ever posted these pictures but here's a few of me in the past 6 months or so.
> 
> My brother, cousin, and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In New York at a Jazz club in the ABC district with my cousin and her husband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For the Marvel geeks, here's one from Halloween *


Then what the hell is Superman doing back there?! I see you, Kal-El! :fuckedup


----------



## THANOS

KINGPIN said:


> Then what the hell is Superman doing back there?! I see you, Kal-El! :fuckedup


He was my bag boy


----------



## Addychu

I love my photos aye aha.
My twin and I.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

KINGPIN said:


> Then what the hell is Superman doing back there?! I see you, Kal-El! :fuckedup





THANOS said:


> He was my bag boy



*
:woah Don't be hatin on Superman. Photos from EVO with the champion and my Injustice buddies. I wear my Roman Reigns fandom on my sleeve:*


----------



## TCE

Fuck it, let's post a few of me then. Not sure if I ever have.


----------



## Kenny




----------



## CALΔMITY

Me and the lil one a couple of days back.













Me being a good employee.


----------



## Bushmaster

Spoiler: Believe in the S....



*Snow*


----------



## Oxidamus

@King Kenny the buzzcut suits you well man.
@Calahart I don't keep up with this thread, you don't have a kid or kids do you?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Sith Rollins said:


> Spoiler: Believe in the S....
> 
> 
> 
> *Snow*


I legit cackled for a good sec.



SPAZ said:


> @King Kenny the buzzcut suits you well man.
> @Calahart I don't keep up with this thread, you don't have a kid or kids do you?


No, that's my niece.


----------



## The True Believer

About to embrace the elements.


----------



## SHUDEYE

Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> Is that same friend's chest featured on the wall above you? :kappa2


Of course!


----------



## NoyK

*Shameless selfies*


----------



## The.Great......One

.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96




----------



## SHUDEYE

Mark_Show-Off96 said:


> Lol at that picture on the wall


I'm a little bit disappointed to be honest. Everyone's had the talent to spot the tits but not name who they belong to!

They're Kate Moss. I only hang out in the presence of class!


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

SHUDEYE said:


> I'm a little bit disappointed to be honest. Everyone's had the talent to spot the tits but not name who they belong to!
> 
> They're Kate Moss. I only hang out in the presence of class!


Never heard of her, at first I thought you were pretending to actually know her.


----------



## SHUDEYE

Mark_Show-Off96 said:


> Never heard of her, at first I thought you were pretending to actually know her.


Oh, haha the chick in the model photo on the computer is a friend, but the picture on the wall is yeah, Kate Moss. You don't know her? Hugely famous, pretty sure she might have gone out with Johnny Depp.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

SHUDEYE said:


> Oh, haha the chick in the model photo on the computer is a friend, but the picture on the wall is yeah, Kate Moss. You don't know her? Hugely famous, pretty sure she might have gone out with Johnny Depp.


Yeah shes not well known checked her on imdb and shes like in 2 movies


----------



## SHUDEYE

Mark_Show-Off96 said:


> Yeah shes not well known checked her on imdb and shes like in 2 movies


Probably because she's not an actress. Anyway, this has gone on too long.


----------



## Addychu

Well im surprised how the mods havent deleted the picture yet, they seem to be very strict on here haha. Models are bleh, unless they do side work... I wouldnt know them!


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

Addychu said:


> Well im surprised how the mods havent deleted the picture yet, they seem to be very strict on here haha. Models are bleh, unless they do side work... I wouldnt know them!


Nah doubt they would. Mods on here are not that strict unlike most forums if you use the word "gay" they get all butthurt and you get a warning bar.


----------



## brandiexoxo

It was a chilly one!


----------



## charlesxo

Mark_Show-Off96 said:


>


Skins' alt confirmed


----------



## Paul Rudd

.


----------



## Cashmere

Potato quality. Nvm.


----------



## MrMister

Not really a fan of deleting tits, but I think we've all seen Kate Moss's.


----------



## McQueen

Show us your tits MrMister.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

What about MrsMister's chest? :moyes1


----------



## Stax Classic

It's all been seen before


----------



## Darkness is here

McQueen said:


> Show us your tits MrMister.


i second that :kappa'


----------



## McQueen

The people have spoken, take these broken wings, and show your tits again!


----------



## Darkness is here

:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## NoyK

*^* :done


----------



## SHUDEYE

MrMister said:


> Not really a fan of deleting tits, but I think we've all seen Kate Moss's.


Haha sorry bro. I actually didn't even notice until someone said something.


----------



## Addychu

Boobage.... Even I love boobs! Us women are sexy with them!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

So....Thought I'd post another pic. Here's me and some friends (who I totally blue dotted ala Vince and Christian cos ya know, complete uggos :lol). Yep, anyways.... Occasionally I do have a life from the forum :cheer


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Did you really have to delete my stupid joke of a (re)post?


----------



## Leather Rebel

This is me. Just a normal chilean metalhead and wrestling fan since being 5 years old.


----------



## RCSheppy

Here's one from the summer golf tournament. The last known appearance of the Iron Sheik t-shirt. Haven't seen it since (Note, I was torched)


----------



## Addychu

Everyone's looking good!


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

Hello


----------



## Addychu

Anyone else as pale as me?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Addychu said:


> Anyone else as pale as me?


Are you trying to seduce Cody? This post is like putting up the Bat Signal for him. You might as well have tagged him :lmao


----------



## McQueen

I get the impression Cody is too limp dicked to talk to a girl who isn't on a playground. 

Or dressed as a ant.


----------



## Yeah1993

Seriously? Cody likes pale women too? Blood brother.


----------



## Addychu

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Are you trying to seduce Cody? This post is like putting up the Bat Signal for him. You might as well have tagged him :lmao


Well im sure I'm not the only pale girl on the forum!


----------



## I Ship Sixon

Addychu said:


> Anyone else as pale as me?


*Nope they would all Pale in comparison*


----------



## Chrome

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Are you trying to seduce Cody? This post is like putting up the Bat Signal for him. You might as well have tagged him :lmao


Don't know about that. Now if she took a picture of her feet on the other hand... :evil


----------



## Addychu

Chrome said:


> Don't know about that. Now if she took a picture of her feet on the other hand... :evil


I hate feet and men who like feet...:surprise:


----------



## McQueen

PF69 just got his heart broken.


----------



## Addychu

McQueen said:


> PF69 just got his heart broken.


No need for bad rep though yes? Gotta keep my popularity up... >


----------



## Chrome

Addychu said:


> I hate feet and men who like feet...:surprise:


----------



## McQueen

Just give the feet people what they want.


----------



## Magic

burying the feet people was the most face move ever. :ti


----------



## CALΔMITY

Addychu said:


> I hate feet and men who like feet...:surprise:


Takin no prisoners :banderas


----------



## What A Maneuver

Addychu said:


> Anyone else as pale as me?


I vary between pale as the moon and pink haha


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

McQueen said:


> PF69 just got his heart broken.


My heart always gets broken. :frown2:


----------



## Gravenbabies

Here I am after a house show giving Baron Corbin a Coffin ....He LOVED the coffin by the way >


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

Gravenbabies said:


> Here I am after a house show giving Baron Corbin a Coffin ....He LOVED the coffin by the way >


Awesome, why did you give him a _*Coffin *_though? =/


----------



## Gravenbabies

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Awesome, why did you give him a _*Coffin *_though? =/


because hes a fan of scary stuff and I make scary stuff and he asked me about it once he saw my twitter page about how I make scary dolls and I ended up giving him a coffin plus I've given him 3 scary dolls...all of which he loved! >>>>>>>


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

Gravenbabies said:


> because hes a fan of scary stuff and I make scary stuff and he asked me about it once he saw my twitter page about how I make scary dolls and I ended up giving him a coffin plus I've given him 3 scary dolls...all of which he loved! >>>>>>>


Oh right fair enough, very aweomse


----------



## Gravenbabies

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Oh right fair enough, very aweomse


he's a cool guy..I about died when he followed me on Twitter!


----------



## Addychu

Feet really freak me out okay... and I got ugly feet, im tiny but have big feet. -CRIES


----------



## McQueen

Do it for Porn Freak.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Chrome said:


> Don't know about that. Now if she took a picture of her feet on the other hand... :evil



:lmao :lmao :lmao

Never been into feet myself but the Team Feet crew is really strong in WF.


----------



## McQueen

I'm simply an advocate for porn freak. Bros before foot fetish shows.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

RAVEN said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Never been into feet myself but the Team Feet crew is really strong in WF.


For the record I am only in TEAM FEET because Cody pestered me into joining and my only post in the discussion thread was '_You're all sick..._'. 

To which Cody replied '_champ plz. you're better than that_.'

:ha


----------



## McQueen

I'm disappointed you would endorse anything Cody says or does. Bros before Paedos.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

McQueen said:


> I'm disappointed you would endorse anything Cody says or does. Bros before Paedos.


That Paedo is still my Bro and when he ultimately goes to Prison or you kill him, I will still visit him or his grave. 

:ha


----------



## McQueen

DeathviaMcQ.


----------



## RCSheppy




----------



## Super Sexy Steele

McQueen said:


> I'm simply an advocate for porn freak. Bros before foot fetish shows.


McQueen>>>>>>>>>Paul Heyman

Thank You


----------



## Kenny




----------



## NoyK

*That's the face of a 12 hour shift on a Saturday, don't judge :side:*


----------



## McQueen

Bitches check out Noyk's swank pad!!

Bitches love the Noyk! Women too. 

And kittens.


----------



## Pratchett

Looking good NoyK. I'll be in for a meal one day. At the start of one of those 12 hour shifts. 8*D


----------



## Real Deal

Guess I'll post one...not recent, but I still look the same. I don't take a lot of pics, given that I've been running message boards for a LONG time, and historically, I've had a couple of guys I've banned from forums who...well, let's just say they decided to 'shop me into a lot of inappropriate pictures, lol.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Got the 70's Porn Stache going on


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

PF69 said:


> Got the 70's Porn Stache going on


May I ask, how old are you?


----------



## Arcturus

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> This is me. Just a normal chilean metalhead and wrestling fan since being 5 years old.


Death \m/, R.I.P Chuck indeed


----------



## Certified G

PF69 said:


> Got the 70's Porn Stache going on


Bold move, having your pc in front of the staircase.


----------



## SHUDEYE

Just came across this from 5 years ago, this was a huge deal being from Australia and getting to not only see wrestling in the USA, but to see ROH live, which will most likely never come to Australia, be second row at Final Battle 2009 and get to meet a wrestler in Teddy Hart who's rep is shit but he was a great guy. I also briefly met Tyler Black after this too AKA Seth Rollins. For an Aussie this shit was a big deal at 16 or whatever age I was.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> May I ask, how old are you?


I'm 31.



The Corre said:


> Bold move, having your pc in front of the staircase.


Luckily, not my PC.


----------



## Addychu

Looking good everyoneeeeeeeee!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

me and my gf :evil


----------



## McQueen

You can do better.


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot

Yeah why not.

It was a good day!










*Edit- Upload fail!*


----------



## Addychu

Caleb Crotchshot said:


> Yeah why not.
> 
> It was a good day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit- Upload fail!*


YES sort it out. :serious:


----------



## Addychu

MWAH


----------



## Stax Classic

Rockhead said:


> me and my gf :evil


Didn't realize Kevin Smith was mexican!


----------



## TCE

Rockhead said:


> me and my gf :evil


----------



## TCE

Couple more of me:


----------



## Magic

rockhead's girl is taller than him. :kobe10


----------



## TCE

Addychu said:


> MWAH


Are you seriously a wrestling fan?

Fucking LOL.


----------



## Addychu

TCE said:


> Are you seriously a wrestling fan?
> 
> Fucking LOL.


Yes I do... just played the raw deal card game lmao... but anyway is that compliment?


----------



## TCE

Addychu said:


> Yes I do... just played the raw deal card game lmao... but anyway is that compliment?


LOL fair enough, how old are you btw? you don't have to tell if you don't want to.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Was making my rounds and decided to stop & see if anybody was in need of water.


----------



## Magic

she's also mentioned a boyfriend brah...and this is a wrestling forum. :hayden3


----------



## TCE

Hahaha I know, I'm just super surprised a hot female likes wrestling. I can maybe understand for the greased up wrestlers, but to enjoy the fake story lines and that? It's amusing to me, haven't watched it since I was 16.


----------



## Kiz

boy needs some water


----------



## StarJupes

fuck sake


----------



## Coach




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

TCE said:


> Hahaha I know, I'm just super surprised a hot female likes wrestling. I can maybe understand for the greased up wrestlers, but to enjoy the fake story lines and that? It's amusing to me, haven't watched it since I was 16.


----------



## Addychu

TCE said:


> LOL fair enough, how old are you btw? you don't have to tell if you don't want to.


I am 24... And I guess I get where you are coming from but I love fitness and enjoy watching it, I dont know why lol, im abit of a geek anyway... :nerd: 

I really dont know why I enjoy it, god thats going to bug me now!


----------



## The True Believer

Jack Thwagger said:


>


I have a deep-seated hatred for high powered hoses...






















...since one nearly tripped me up when I was walking home from the grocery store. :troll


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

^Me, too.

For obvious reasons.


----------



## TCE

Addychu said:


> I am 24... And I guess I get where you are coming from but I love fitness and enjoy watching it, I dont know why lol, im abit of a geek anyway... :nerd:
> 
> I really dont know why I enjoy it, god thats going to bug me now!


LOL it's more of a valid reason to why an adult male likes it, so don't worry .


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Bored at a long ass red light on my way to class earlier:*


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Another brother.

We taking over.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

:thecause


----------



## TCE

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *Bored at a long ass red light on my way to class earlier:*


Holy shit, I can see the pixels.


----------



## VIPER

Before heading to class this morning.

And also....for the first time in a long time.....not wearing black.


----------



## RCSheppy

Got myself another Nixon watch and a haircut after 8 months, I think I have an addiction!


----------



## Allur




----------



## mkh

2008 Me on the left








2010








2011








on the right








2013
















2014


----------



## Addychu

RCSheppy said:


> Got myself another Nixon watch and a haircut after 8 months, I think I have an addiction!



To which one? I love tattoos, A.W.E.S.O.M.E!!!


----------



## RCSheppy

Addychu said:


> To which one? I love tattoos, A.W.E.S.O.M.E!!!


I always buy the Nixon Time Tellers, they're like $100 bucks, I think I have 4 now, haha. All different colors!

and Thanks!


----------



## Addychu

RCSheppy said:


> I always buy the Nixon Time Tellers, they're like $100 bucks, I think I have 4 now, haha. All different colors!
> 
> and Thanks!


I have no idea what they are...Different colours makes sense... Can match it with your outfit lol. :wink2:


----------



## mansofa




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

VForViper said:


> Before heading to class this morning.
> 
> And also....for the first time in a long time.....not wearing black.


*V Neck for Viper :hayden3. Your hair is really pretty though.*


----------



## Addychu

mansofa said:


>


Loving the beard, you got the instagram going onnnnnn!


----------



## mansofa

Addychu said:


> Loving the beard, you got the instagram going onnnnnn!


Why, thank you. I grew it myself


----------



## Cashmere

A few snapshots from my webcam before going out last weekend.


----------



## mansofa




----------



## Addychu

Photos photos!


----------



## Born of Osiris

Dat poverty quality :mj2


----------



## Pratchett

D'oh! said:


> A few snapshots from my webcam before going out last weekend.


I am digging the hat (Y)


----------



## HOJO

Shalashaska said:


> Dat poverty quality :mj2


:eagle


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Shalashaska said:


> Dat poverty quality :mj2


Not what I expected, but I gave you a like for posting a pic. :dead3

sweet beanie, mansofa.

edit: THANKS FOR THE GAME, AGAIN. :hb


----------



## Sekai no Kana

Sure I'll post what I look like here. 

*Spoiler Alert I'm actually the pillar. I don't get a lot of sun.*


----------



## Londrick

Shalashaska said:


> Dat poverty quality :mj2


Why does Shala cry during sex?


The pepper spray


----------



## mmalegend

My next fight is February 28th!


----------



## RyanPelley

mkh said:


> 2008 Me on the left


Mate... the second tab at the bottom. 'LIVE HOT....' Watcha doin'?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Shalashaska said:


> Dat poverty quality :mj2


----------



## LaMelo

mansofa said:


>


You kind of favor Sami Zayn.


----------



## Addychu

Zayniac said:


> You kind of favor Sami Zayn.


This is a very nice photo!


----------



## mansofa

Zayniac said:


> You kind of favor Sami Zayn.


Lol, I'm not sure what you mean by that, but if you suggesting I look like Sami Zayn I would have to disagree



Addychu said:


> This is a very nice photo!


and thank you again


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*My date and I before seeing 50 Shades of Grey last night:








The picture is fuzzy because we were moving and laughing.*


----------



## What A Maneuver

What the hey, it's Valentine's day.


----------



## Magic

RyanPelley said:


> Mate... the second tab at the bottom. 'LIVE HOT....' Watcha doin'?


he also has a msn convo up. wtf. :drake1


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *My date and I before seeing 50 Shades of Grey last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is fuzzy because we were moving and laughing.*


Got any pictures from later on?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *My date and I before seeing 50 Shades of Grey last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is fuzzy because we were moving and laughing.*


My .....


----------



## NoyK

*So this is how I spend my valentine's day.










Fuck yeah.

Happy valentine's day everyone!
*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

IDONTSHIV said:


> Got any pictures from later on?


*Sorry sir, you have me confused with Colby Lopez :rollins

Here's a V Day photo though:







*


----------



## mkh

RyanPelley said:


> Mate... the second tab at the bottom. 'LIVE HOT....' Watcha doin'?


Windows live hotmail


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

just took one off the comp earlier. lol


----------



## Headliner

awwwwwwww baby wagg.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

swagger_ROCKS said:


> just took one off the comp earlier. lol


*wagg it does not matter how many pictures you might post of yourself i will always see you as a hispanic female erotic model*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

lol

well quite a bit of people on here actually thought that was me. not sure why. Karla is in the gifs as well, and I wouldn't make gifs of myself :lol

I just tell em no it's not thou


----------



## McQueen

WAGG to me is the poster child of the Amber Alert


----------



## VIPER

Rollins, :banderas


----------



## Peter Venkman

Me at work. 










Me with the old ball n' chain. 










Me and my good buddy, Ray. 










Me and the boys after a hard day at work.


----------



## Kenny

from the other day, when seeing some status on facebook, people posting photos with glasses being nerds, so i got mine out, was pretty smashed though 










me and my cat tiger










new arrival in my family, my nephew


----------



## Obfuscation

FAT cat = buys, Kenny.


----------



## McQueen

Cody loves pussy under the age of 18


----------



## Obfuscation

I like cats, too.


----------



## McQueen

Especially Red ones. 


I like cats too.


----------



## mkh

So trying to get in to better shape.quit smoking and beer about a month ago and started working out again,want to see how good of a shape can i get in six months.but yea this is me atm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Yoooo, Mojo Rawley posts here???*


----------



## Addychu

King Kenny said:


> from the other day, when seeing some status on facebook, people posting photos with glasses being nerds, so i got mine out, was pretty smashed though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my cat tiger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new arrival in my family, my nephew


Your first picture made me laugh lol... and cute cat and nephew!


----------



## Addychu

before bed selfie ha.


----------



## BehindYou

Addychu said:


> before bed selfie ha.


 You go to bed REALLY early...


----------



## Addychu

BehindYou said:


> You go to bed REALLY early...


Was earlier... I work nights on the weekend. ;]


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Addychu said:


> before bed selfie ha.


*You look pretty and nice nose ring.*:toast


----------



## Addychu

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> *You look pretty and nice nose ring.*:toast


Thank you.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Addychu said:


> Thank you.


*You welcome.*


----------



## OddSquad

Slightly better photo of me, though it was for a friend's photography project so ignore the film grain lol


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

.


----------



## jessambrose

datz me yo


----------



## BehindYou

jessambrose said:


> datz me yo


Are you a guy or a girl?


----------



## jessambrose

Have you ever seen a female? #virgin


----------



## BehindYou




----------



## VRsick

BehindYou said:


>


Now that I have made a complete retard of myself and been called out on it, I'm just playin...


----------



## Certified G

BehindYou said:


>


----------



## Kenny

Addychu said:


> before bed selfie ha.


you don't look tired :kobe3


----------



## RCSheppy

I fucking love nose rings. Seriously.


----------



## Addychu

King Kenny said:


> you don't look tired :kobe3


Well I dont know if you are joking or not? I dont sleep well tbh lol.


----------



## Addychu




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*My Reigns shirt has come in the mail and I am quite pleased :drose*


----------



## Reaper

^More shirt. Less face. Just saying. Lol. Can't tell what it even looks like. Hah.


----------



## alogan9225

Ah, screw it... since I'm new and all...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Riptear said:


> ^More shirt. Less face. Just saying. Lol. Can't tell what it even looks like. Hah.



















*Reigns wears it way better than I do. *



alogan9225 said:


> Ah, screw it... since I'm new and all...


*More Black people have joined the thread :thecause*


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *My Reigns shirt has come in the mail and I am quite pleased :drose*



That should be a smiley for whenever someone says anything bad about Reigns. That's the perfect expression for "I don't give a fuck."


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Oda Nobunaga said:


> That should be a smiley for whenever someone says anything bad about Reigns. That's the perfect expression for "I don't give a fuck."


*I give permission to @Chrome to make me a smiley.*


----------



## McQueen

We just witnessed a WF love connection.


----------



## DGenerationMC

It's like BlackPeopleMeet.com up in this bitch.


----------



## Kenny

holding my nephew while he drifts off to sleep  with my niece Ariya wanting to join in


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Oda Nobunaga said:


> That should be a smiley for whenever someone says anything bad about Reigns. That's the perfect expression for "I don't give a fuck."


I will also show some support for this idea. 
Believe that!

Reigns Hater: Yeah well if Bryan is a *B*+ player than Reigns is a *D*+ player.
Reigns Supporter: (smiley)


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*There are so many handsome black men on this forum.

Why did I have to go to high school with mostly ugly ones? The elitist ones to that did the "durrhurr ur a girl u cant like wrasslin."

Smh, we need more of ya'll in Buffalo.
*


----------



## mansofa

Jack Thwagger said:


> *There are so many handsome black men on this forum.
> 
> Why did I have to go to high school with mostly ugly ones? The elitist ones to that did the "durrhurr ur a girl u cant like wrasslin."
> 
> Smh, we need more of ya'll in Buffalo.
> *


May We see your picture?:grin2:


----------



## McQueen

Give a Baby K a booty call, he's only a few hours away.


----------



## mansofa




----------



## Sex Ferguson

mansofa said:


>



Your beard is amazing!!! It's make me so jealous...


:mj2


----------



## Chrome

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *I give permission to @Chrome to make me a smiley.*


Top of the head is cut off.


----------



## alogan9225

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *More Black people have joined the thread :thecause*














DGenerationMC said:


> It's like BlackPeopleMeet.com up in this bitch.














Jack Thwagger said:


> *There are so many handsome black men on this forum.
> 
> Why did I have to go to high school with mostly ugly ones? The elitist ones to that did the "durrhurr ur a girl u cant like wrasslin."
> 
> Smh, we need more of ya'll in Buffalo.
> *


:grin2: thanks for the compliment!

Haha you're from Buffalo? Well that would explain it... the only good looking black man you really have up there is about to be replaced by the most injury prone QB in the league... and he's from my town, so he doesn't even count

Why don't you move down here to FL instead lol you'd meet better looking people in general


----------



## mansofa

Sex Ferguson said:


> Your beard is amazing!!! It's make me so jealous...
> 
> 
> :mj2


Cheers man


----------



## mansofa

My long overdue heel turn.


----------



## Addychu

mansofa said:


>


If I could grow a beard, this would be my dream beard!>


----------



## The True Believer

Ignore the fish. You should be terrified.


----------



## Addychu

I find this photo so funny.... A bad night it was as you can tell.


----------



## DeeGirl

Oda Nobunaga said:


> That should be a smiley for whenever someone says anything bad about Reigns. That's the perfect expression for "I don't give a fuck."


Ironically, he gets very offended when someone truthfully criticises Reigns, so I'm not quite sure if "I don't give a fuck" is appropriate. :grin2:


----------



## mansofa

Addychu said:


> If I could grow a beard, this would be my dream beard!>


I'm sure you could if you tried  lol


----------



## Addychu

mansofa said:


> I'm sure you could if you tried  lol


Haha, nopes... the downside of being a woman.


----------



## mansofa

Addychu said:


> Haha, nopes... the downside of being a woman.


lol excuses excues, you can try harder than that.


----------



## Pratchett

KINGPIN said:


> Ignore the fish. You should be terrified.


Is that a bathroom selfie? :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

Me and my Wrestlemania 31 travel package with all my tickets in it. Guarding this thing with my life :lol


----------



## Kenny

Addychu said:


> I find this photo so funny.... A bad night it was as you can tell.


Are you okay? I think you still look good.


----------



## BkB Hulk

KINGPIN said:


> Ignore the fish. You should be terrified.


Tuff.


----------



## Headliner

McQueen said:


> Give a Baby K a booty call, he's only a few hours away.


Hell no. :jay


----------



## Addychu

King Kenny said:


> Are you okay? I think you still look good.


Yes yes, just was so tired and felt so ill lol but had to take a morning selfie lmao, and thank you. :wink2:


----------



## McQueen

K you know you need dat booty playa!


----------



## Arcturus

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *My Reigns shirt has come in the mail and I am quite pleased :drose*


You see, I liked you until you started buying Reigns merch, stop that shit!


----------



## Arcturus

VForViper said:


> Rollins, :banderas



This is more like it


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Me wearing the Buffy The Vampire Slayer T Shirt at McDonalds, under this jacket.*_:thecause:toast


----------



## Triple-B

Any room in this thread for one of WF's most hated?


----------



## VIPER

And Finn saw it on Twitter and favorited it :mj2 Made my week tbh.


----------



## The True Believer

Axe Cop said:


> Is that a bathroom selfie? :lol


I said be terrified, dammit. :side:


----------



## alogan9225

Damn... whoever said it's Black People Meet.com in here wasn't lying...

Well... nice to meet you suckas


----------



## Addychu

im pale.


----------



## McQueen

Don't let Cody know or see your feet.


----------



## Headliner

alogan9225 said:


> Damn... whoever said it's Black People Meet.com in here wasn't lying...
> 
> Well... nice to meet you suckas


Yo ol Marques Houston in the face ass dude. :lel

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Addychu

I HATE FEET!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Addychu said:


> im pale.


*You look cute in this picture.*


----------



## alogan9225

Addychu said:


> im pale.


Very cute



Headliner said:


> Yo ol Marques Houston in the face ass dude. :lel
> 
> Welcome to the site.


Hahahahaha I hear that one all of the time. Along with Ludacris and occasionally Nick Cannon

Thanks :grin2:


----------



## McQueen

Addychu said:


> I HATE FEET!


I get that. Was just a warning. Cody lurks looking for pale redhead's feet. I'm simply the warden assigned to stop his deviant behavior, and criticize his awful life choices.


----------



## Addychu

Thanks guys...  



McQueen said:


> I get that. Was just a warning. Cody lurks looking for pale redhead's feet. I'm simply the warden assigned to stop his deviant behavior, and criticize his awful life choices.


Good on you! Protect my feet please. -.-


----------



## Scarlett

The hair is... a work in progress to say the least lol


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT

Where can I upload non selfie pics, ? This is a sample of my work, keep in mind this was shot on a mobile phone, I've got a proper camera now so the quality of the shot improves over time  this is b.c before camera lol

you're better of looking at the images in full size, they look a bit too pixilated in this small form


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT

Animal Selfies ! 

































The photo below, is a personal favourite of mine, It's so aussie, the beard and the background compliment each other well, I look like im fresh outta '' wolf creek'' HA-HA !











if you haven't seen wolf creek I highly recommend you watch it ! classic Australian movie !


----------



## Arkham258

Addychu said:


> im pale.


I think pale's in now...considering how much everyone seems to love Paige.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Cannot wait for warmer weather! 40s next week sounds like summer! That's Minnesota for ya.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT said:


> Animal Selfies !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo below, is a personal favourite of mine, It's so aussie, the beard and the background compliment each other well, I look like im fresh outta '' wolf creek'' HA-HA !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you haven't seen wolf creek I highly recommend you watch it ! classic Australian movie !


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Since it is throwback Thursday. So here is a throwback picture of me meeting both Sami Zayn and Xavior Woods last spring.*:generico:hunter:toast


----------



## Addychu

Arkham258 said:


> I think pale's in now...considering how much everyone seems to love Paige.


I know... I use to get bullied over how pale I was but now theyre trying to make paige even more pale, its a crazy world.


----------



## Kenny

Addychu said:


> im pale.


----------



## Kenny

R.I.P Nanna, been dealing with the anniversary of her death, haven't really coped well.


----------



## Addychu

King Kenny said:


> R.I.P Nanna, been dealing with the anniversary of her death, haven't really coped well.


RIP nana.. :[


----------



## Lady Eastwood

What's with all the chocolate? Is it Easter already?


----------



## McQueen

I know it's like a police line up in here.


----------



## What A Maneuver

This is my serious face.


----------



## cazwell

From the iPad just now, no front face flash= bad lighting unfortunately!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

McQueen said:


> I know it's like a police line up in here.


I think it's #6 . Yeah, it's #6 . But wait, it might be #2 . Yeah, it's #2 . Or it could be #5 . It's gotta be #5 . Fuck it, they all look the same. Just arrested all of them.


----------



## Arcturus

From last summer, with the head of Seth Rollins and body of Zach Gowen.









Since February, trying to beef up for this summer!


----------



## Addychu

my lips are so frikken dry, like wth.


----------



## Kenny

perhaps i can make them less dry..

i have no pic this time :kobe3


----------



## Lawls

King Kenny said:


> perhaps i can make them less dry..
> 
> i have no pic this time :kobe3


How would you go about doing that Kenny?


----------



## The True Believer

PF69 said:


> I think it's #6 . Yeah, it's #6 . But wait, it might be #2 . Yeah, it's #2 . Or it could be #5 . It's gotta be #5 . Fuck it, they all look the same. Just arrested all of them.


Don't I get a say in this?


----------



## Arcturus

Another from last summer in London, chipstick legs:


----------



## Addychu

Arcturus said:


> Another from last summer in London, chipstick legs:


Super cute!


----------



## RCSheppy

3.5 Months into beard season. Going to shave it in September, this is going to get greasy.


----------



## Arcturus

Addychu said:


> Super cute!



: Ditto


----------



## SonnenChael

RCSheppy said:


> 3.5 Months into beard season. Going to shave it in September, this is going to get greasy.


You grew your beard in 3,5 months? Fook off! 
With my stupid blonde hair it's not even in 6 months close to yours.


----------



## RCSheppy

SonnenChael said:


> You grew your beard in 3,5 months? Fook off!
> With my stupid blonde hair it's not even in 6 months close to yours.


Well, it wasn't from scratch, haha. I usually keep some kind of scruff, I can't stand a naked face, especially in winter.


----------



## SonnenChael

Me neither, but still. Well done mate.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Some pictures with my gaming buddies:









The one in the dreads is a forumer here and he told me about this place @Rated R Superstar









Some cosplayers:

















And a throwback from a party during my freshman year of college:







*


----------



## MoneyStax

Me and the goons.


----------



## Addychu

Legit BOSS said:


> *Some pictures with my gaming buddies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one in the dreads is a forumer here and he told me about this place @Rated R Superstar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some cosplayers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a throwback from a party during my freshman year of college:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Im jealous!


----------



## Addychu

this is my life, taking photos of my doggggggggggggggs.


----------



## Magic

"minorities" they say...


----------



## The True Believer

Moar hoodie selfies. :3


----------



## Addychu

im with my baby.


----------



## VIPER




----------



## Kenny

taken just now


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DJHJR86

Me and my son on Christmas 2013.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

DJHJR86 said:


> Me and my son on Christmas 2013.


are your eyes different colours?


----------



## DJHJR86

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> are your eyes different colours?


No.

Red eye crap camera. And lots of beer.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Gotta be because of the cam. 

edit: beaten to it. lol

:lol BBR


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

DJHJR86 said:


> No.
> 
> Red eye crap camera. And lots of beer.


ohok. that's a shame!


----------



## Headliner

Of course BBR is doing a wrestling pose in a picture. :lel

I'm surprised you didn't do Roman Reigns pose before/after he spear somebody. :booklel

I like how you go from serious (gotta make sure that pose straight:kobe9) in the HBK 1st pic, to thug in the 2nd pic, to happy with some Chun-Li bitch in the 3rd pic, to being washed and/or wasted with some Nicki Minaj looks like she acts white and likes Justin Bieber and Nick Jonas bitch in the 4th pic, to posing with your crew like you that nig in the 5th pic. :jordan4

Dude got more personalities than Mick Foley :jordan5


----------



## DJHJR86

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> ohok. that's a shame!


Huh?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Random selfie just because I'm lookin good and feelin good:*









*My Sasha shirt FINALLY came in the mail:*








*And I like how you took the time to analyze my poses Headliner:drake1 *



Headliner said:


> Of course BBR is doing a wrestling pose in a picture. :lel











*
I don't hide my love for wrestling. There's no reason to be ashamed of a hobby I enjoy.
*


> I'm surprised you didn't do Roman Reigns pose before/after he spear somebody. :booklel


*I'll fix that this weekend in Atlanta :maddox*



> I like how you go from serious (gotta make sure that pose straight:kobe9) in the HBK 1st pic


*Damn right. Can't botch the Sexy Boy lean.*



> to thug in the 2nd pic














> to happy with some Chun-Li bitch in the 3rd pic


*Sakura**










> to being washed and/or wasted with some Nicki Minaj looks like she acts white and likes Justin Bieber and Nick Jonas bitch in the 4th pic


*Not wasted! Straight Edge Society unk2*



> to posing with your crew like you that nig in the 5th pic. :jordan4














> Dude got more personalities than Mick Foley :jordan5


*
So you the type of dude with a standard pose for every picture :HHH2. *


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

DJHJR86 said:


> Huh?


different coloured eyes are highly unique


----------



## Kenny

me and my nephew, comforting him


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

With my new #Axelmania T-shirt.


----------



## Headliner

Legit BOSS said:


> *Random selfie just because I'm lookin good and feelin good:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My Sasha shirt FINALLY came in the mail:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And I like how you took the time to analyze my poses Headliner:drake1 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I don't hide my love for wrestling. There's no reason to be ashamed of a hobby I enjoy.
> *
> 
> 
> *I'll fix that this weekend in Atlanta :maddox*
> 
> 
> *Damn right. Can't botch the Sexy Boy lean.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sakura**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not wasted! Straight Edge Society unk2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> So you the type of dude with a standard pose for every picture :HHH2. *


Ooohhhh you feeling yourself. Steve Francis little brother.:lel

Not standard pose but I'm not showing multiple personality syndrome like you. Gang banging on somebody under the alias Hot Sauce then eating ice cream with some little kid as Jimmy. I promise you Jimmy and Hot Sauce are two different people officer! Don't send me to prison. :gameover

Did you link your pictures to your Destiny's Child girls and geek friends so they could like your pictures? BBR being the Beyonce of the group trying to get all the spotlight to himself with his beyhive. Beyonce is a girl. A DIVA. Are you a diva? :Jordan


----------



## Addychu

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> ohok. that's a shame!


You should post a normal photo, I bet youre super pretty!!


----------



## Addychu

I am dyeing my hair a bright colour but I had to bleach it first, dip dye success...


----------



## Darkness is here

good job addychu :thumbsup


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579843163461910528
*That's from the tournament. Red Bull caught us on camera after a sick combo.*


----------



## RCSheppy




----------



## Mox Girl

I got my hair coloured just before I leave for San Jose for Mania


----------



## Addychu

So ive finally dyed it...


----------



## Darkness is here

@Addychu post that other half


----------



## Addychu

Darkness is here said:


> @Addychu post that other half


I dont have the other half aha, this is the full picture, bad makeup day aha! (No makeup and black eyes)


----------



## JM

Hello @Addychu


----------



## I Ship Sixon

Addychu said:


> So ive finally dyed it...


nice nose


----------



## weProtectUs

Watch the booger


----------



## Addychu

MWAH.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Gonna meet Dean at Axxess tomorrow. Hopefully I'll be able to make it to him and get this baby signed.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

On holiday in Surfer's Paradise, Queensland.


----------



## Kenny

You're meeting Dean? :mark: DEAN FUCKING AMBROSE

Here's one of me as a youngster 











pic of me and a close friend


----------



## Punkamaniac

Addychu said:


> MWAH.


Looking good Addy. :x


----------



## CALΔMITY

About to hit the road for San Jose.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

iper1iper1


----------



## Kenny

Catalanotto said:


> iper1iper1


I have no idea what it is, I'm guessing a game character? 

I'd love the colour to be red for my obvious love for the colour red.

Still lovely nonetheless. <3



Calahart said:


> About to hit the road for San Jose.


That 'UNSTABLE' needs to be changed to 'FUCKING'

Dean. FUCKING. Ambrose. :mark:


----------



## Lady Eastwood

http://mortalkombat.wikia.com/wiki/Jade

Jade from Mortal Kombat.

Bless the MK team for picking a great name for a great character. I have never gotten royalties for the similarities, though. Boon needs to pay up.


----------



## Kenny

Catalanotto said:


> http://mortalkombat.wikia.com/wiki/Jade
> 
> Jade from Mortal Kombat.
> 
> Bless the MK team for picking a great name for a great character. I have never gotten royalties for the similarities, though. Boon needs to pay up.


This is all I know really:






I just found some photos that were never uploaded from previous phones, in a "synced" album on facebook. Never really noticed that before but hey I found it.

Heres one:


----------



## Addychu

I bought a tshirt the other day, didnt have xs so I got s... its like a medium, why is this?


----------



## Kenny

Post Your Picture Thread

:hmm:


----------



## Addychu

fine, but id like to discuss about WWE tshirt sizes ha.


----------



## Kenny

WWE shirt discussion can be discussed in the...hang on I know this one, the WWE section.

What drug are you on by the way? I like the CAT though. 

I'll continue the trend though, with another rendition from the lost photos archive:

dress up party, for the life of me can't remember who the dude was I got the picture with


----------



## Addychu

Shes my baby! and ok fine, rude boy!


----------



## Kenny

Addychu said:


> Shes my baby! and ok fine, rude boy!


I don't get your point. Come back when you can talk like an adult.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Calahart said:


> About to hit the road for San Jose.


:mj2 so you were just NEVER gonna tell me you were going to MANIA?


----------



## Kenny

She was concerned you'd find her. :kobe4


----------



## Kenny

taken half hour ago










i try :kobe4


----------



## CALΔMITY

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> :mj2 so you were just NEVER gonna tell me you were going to MANIA?


Technically I'm just gonna be at Axxess. Currently waiting in line while watching the HoF. I go back home tomorrow.


----------



## Obfuscation

You're still doing more than me. :mj2

Zayn is probably there too. ahhhh


----------



## Joff

Woke up to snow banks as high as me :/


----------



## Savage Elbow

King Kenny said:


> taken half hour ago


2002 premiership winning year jersey? back when Morley was bashing convicts for fun :wink2:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Calahart said:


> Technically I'm just gonna be at Axxess. Currently waiting in line while watching the HoF. I go back home tomorrow.


share them pics when you get back. :mj2


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## CALΔMITY

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> share them pics when you get back. :mj2


I got my facts mixed up and it turned out Dean was VIP only and I was General Admission. That sucked, but I managed to get a pic from afar.









and I found a huge cardboard cutout









I didn't take very many more pics because my phone's battery was dying, but I met Solomon Crowe and Alexa Bliss at one table. They were both really chill. I also met Tyler Breeze and I got to take a selfie with him.










I look hella weird like a giraffe or something. He was willing to do re-takes with people, but I didn't want to hold up the line for too long so I just went with this first one. He's a super nice guy as well.

Luke Harper looked me right in my eye and I felt him staring through my soul.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Hayley Seydoux said:


> You're still doing more than me. :mj2
> 
> Zayn is probably there too. ahhhh


He was there on Friday I think, but not yesterday.


----------



## RyanPelley

Awesome pics Calahart! Looks like you're having a great time.


----------



## Addychu

Aw thats abit gay... How you have to pay more to see him... They shouldnt do that at all, glad you had a great time!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Well, the bigger stars always require more money. You wouldn't pay big bucks to see shit like Virgil, LOL


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Calahart said:


> I got my facts mixed up and it turned out Dean was VIP only and I was General Admission. That sucked, but I managed to get a pic from afar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I found a huge cardboard cutout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't take very many more pics because my phone's battery was dying, but I met Solomon Crowe and Alexa Bliss at one table. They were both really chill. I also met Tyler Breeze and I got to take a selfie with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look hella weird like a giraffe or something. He was willing to do re-takes with people, but I didn't want to hold up the line for too long so I just went with this first one. He's a super nice guy as well.
> 
> Luke Harper looked me right in my eye and I felt him staring through my soul.


:mj2 Dean with that Montreal screwjob on ya. Nice that you got to meet some of the NXT people. :banderas


----------



## Obfuscation

Calahart said:


> He was there on Friday I think, but not yesterday.


You met Solomon Crowe though. LIFE COMPLETE. :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

RyanPelley said:


> Awesome pics Calahart! Looks like you're having a great time.


Yeah the things I did get to do were pretty fun.



Addychu said:


> Aw thats abit gay... How you have to pay more to see him... They shouldnt do that at all, glad you had a great time!





Catalanotto said:


> Well, the bigger stars always require more money. You wouldn't pay big bucks to see shit like Virgil, LOL


Yeah. I was dumb and just went off of what other people were saying. I was told (from their experiences) that the way it usually works is VIP goes first, then GA goes after. I actually didn't pay for my ticket. A friend of mine felt bad that I couldn't afford the VIP pass for Dean so she transfered her spare GA ticket to my name instead of returning it.



Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> :mj2 Dean with that Montreal screwjob on ya. Nice that you got to meet some of the NXT people. :banderas


LOL... Well at least it's lesson learned. If there is ever another Ambrose signing in Cali then I'll make sure to do things right. 



Hayley Seydoux said:


> You met Solomon Crowe though. LIFE COMPLETE. :mark:


Yes! I got to shake his and Alexa's hand. I didn't really have much to say. The two looked kinda bored, but as soon as I told them I was new to NXT they both lit up with excitement. It was adorable. I was a wee bit starstruck so I didn't think to take a pic. I was more worried about maintaining my composure. Once I saw Breezy I knew I HAD to get a pic. :lol


----------



## Kenny

from the archive (photos synced from phone but never uploaded, just recently found)

one of my favourites of me and my niece:











proud day graduating




















a card that my year two class made me when i was teaching them on prac. 









^ taken in 2013 i think, cant remember if i ever uploaded though. @Catalanotto :lmao


----------



## RCSheppy




----------



## Addychu

RCSheppy said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## Mr. Socko

Not a big selfie guy so here's my last two Movember attempts



















I learnt my lesson after the first attempt that attempting to pull off Mutton chops with the 'stache just makes people think that's how you usually roll.

Disclaimer: performance enhancing Just for Men was used both years.


----------



## mikehayman

At the gym awhile back


----------



## Real Deal

I'll add a recent one, right after a clean shave.


----------



## benighted

So this picture was taken earlier this year when I met Gangrel at a Indy show, which wasnt half bad. He is a super awesome guy to talk to.


----------



## BkB Hulk

mr.socko2101 said:


> Not a big selfie guy so here's my last two Movember attempts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learnt my lesson after the first attempt that attempting to pull off Mutton chops with the 'stache just makes people think that's how you usually roll.
> 
> Disclaimer: performance enhancing Just for Men was used both years.


Those mutton chops are glorious.


----------



## Addychu

Dyed it again...


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Took a very nice spring hike with my lady today.


----------



## Kenny

:lmao


----------



## brandiexoxo

1 week ago it was freezing and I was in the hospital for 2 days. This week I feel amazing and it's 70 degrees! Lovely!


----------



## Kenny




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

brandiexoxo said:


> 1 week ago it was freezing and I was in the hospital for 2 days. This week I feel amazing and it's 70 degrees! Lovely!


*You look pretty in this picture of yours.*  :brock


----------



## Addychu

My football team lost today.


----------



## WWFSoldier

The one on the left


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

PF69 said:


> Took a very nice spring hike with my lady today.


If you ask, the lady or my GF isn't in the pic. I just took a pic of myself.


----------



## CamillePunk

Is the lady in the room with us right now?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

I made this much worse than it should be. :no:

Long story short, I took a hike with my GF but I just posted a pic of me. The way I said it, it look like I didn't include her in the pic.


----------



## Shagz

brandiexoxo said:


> 1 week ago it was freezing and I was in the hospital for 2 days. This week I feel amazing and it's 70 degrees! Lovely!


----------



## Kenny

brandiexoxo said:


> 1 week ago it was freezing and I was in the hospital for 2 days. This week I feel amazing and it's 70 degrees! Lovely!


how u goin girl'

:vince3


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

PF69 said:


> Took a very nice spring hike with my lady today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





CamillePunk said:


> Is the lady in the room with us right now?





PF69 said:


> If you ask, the lady or my GF isn't in the pic. I just took a pic of myself.





PF69 said:


> I made this much worse than it should be. :no:
> 
> Long story short, I took a hike with my GF but I just posted a pic of me. The way I said it, it look like I didn't include her in the pic.


:lmao 

This made me laugh to the point of tears. Thanks PF69.


----------



## just1988

*Our reactions last week when Rollins cashed in








*


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> :lmao
> 
> This made me laugh to the point of tears. Thanks PF69.


You are welcome Champ. Anytime you need a laugh, just find me and I'll give you a laugh.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I think the reason I find it super hilarious is because there is a good amount of space for your "gf" in the pic.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

^ That's exactly why it was so funny and CP's post just topped it off. PF69 is good sport though. 

Respect.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> ^ That's exactly why it was so funny and CP's post just topped it off. PF69 is good sport though.
> 
> Respect.


lol yeah. Most others would probably be making rants, and verging themselves to a ban for nothing :lol


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> lol yeah. Most others would probably be making rants, and verging themselves to a ban for nothing :lol


It's not really worth that anyways, so take the high road.


----------



## Shagz

PF69 said:


> Took a very nice spring hike with my lady today.











Fixed


----------



## Cashmere

Took a webcam pic before going to Church.










Didn't realize I was cheesing so hard :booklel


----------



## Empress

just1988 said:


> *Our reactions last week when Rollins cashed in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think I saw you on TV. There was a group of fans that had a "WTF" look on their faces when Rollins cashed in.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Wore my Finn Balor shirt to school last week and a lot of people liked it:







*


----------



## just1988

Empress said:


> I think I saw you on TV. There was a group of fans that had a "WTF" look on their faces when Rollins cashed in.


*I doubt it was us but if it was then that's pretty cool.*


----------



## Addychu

just1988 said:


> *I doubt it was us but if it was then that's pretty cool.*


Could always go hunt for yourself? ;]









Just a selfie for insta aha.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Shagz said:


>


----------



## benighted

A month ago or so, my brother and I went to Ripleys believe it or not in London. Awesome place, so much to look at, it's amazing!


----------



## Addychu




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Addychu said:


> View attachment 9594


*Looking beautiful Addy. <3*


----------



## Addychu

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> *Looking beautiful Addy. <3*


Thanks sweetie!


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

benighted said:


> A month ago or so, my brother and I went to Ripleys believe it or not in London. Awesome place, so much to look at, it's amazing!


Your brother's amaze.


----------



## Addychu

aj come back...


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Repping that Pakmen


----------



## GothicBohemian

Enough pretty girls being pretty up in here; I’m dropping by for my annual claim to goofy-looking fame via terrible, fuzzy webcam. 










And yes, this is out in the woods, less than a km from a wonderful deserted old graveyard and three days since I could wash my hair. In other words, it’s a wild GB in one of her natural environments. 











And that’s my pyp obligations fulfilled for this year.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

:tripsscust You being goofy looking. 

Is that your way of fishing for compliments?


----------



## McQueen

She reminds me of someone but can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Pratchett

McQueen said:


> She reminds me of someone but can't put my finger on it.


:cudi


----------



## McQueen

I was being serious.


----------



## Continuum

the boss is here


----------



## Addychu

Continuum said:


> the boss is here


you look like my ex, are you russian?:surprise:


----------



## Darkness is here

I was wondering....if i should post my pic.
I'm not a handsome hunk tbh and I am afraid I will be a laughing stock.


----------



## Continuum

Addychu said:


> you look like my ex, are you russian?:surprise:


Finnish :3


----------



## Addychu

Darkness is here said:


> I was wondering....if i should post my pic.
> I'm not a handsome hunk tbh and I am afraid I will be a laughing stock.


No, im sure you are beautiful, tbh everyone is, whatever they look like its nice to see what everyone looks like, id not laugh at you sweetcheeks.

:fact



Continuum said:


> Finnish :3


ahhh I see, that european look, lovely!


----------



## Continuum

:vince4 Darkness post your picture damn it we need those ratings!


----------



## Darkness is here

OK i 'll post it but hold your laughter as I have a funny face.


----------



## mobyomen

Here I am ready for Wrestlemania 31. Not sure why I was making that face. I think I was trying to look intimidating. And I wasn't even drunk yet.


----------



## Punkamaniac

Addychu said:


> No, im sure you are beautiful, tbh everyone is, whatever they look like its nice to see what everyone looks like, id not laugh at you sweetcheeks.


Everyone looks beautiful? You thankfully haven't seen a picture of me Addy and you (hopefully) never will as I don't want to scar you for life.


----------



## Pratchett

Darkness is here said:


> OK i 'll post it but hold your laughter as I have a funny face.


Still haven't posted it yet :cudi

No one is allowed to make fun of anyone posting their picture in here. If they do mock you, then report them. This thread is supposed to be a safe place. Don't be afraid of what other people might think or say.

Be your own man!


----------



## Darkness is here

Sorry guys, I won't be able to post my pic today since my internet speed has gone down a lot and I am not able to upload my pic but I will post it tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Mr. Socko

mobyomen said:


> Here I am ready for Wrestlemania 31. Not sure why I was making that face. I think I was trying to look intimidating. And I wasn't even drunk yet.


Still a better World Champion than the Miz :draper2


----------



## Darkness is here

@Axe Cop @Addychu @A-C-P @Continuum @IDONTSHIV @lumpy Mcrigheous @Dr. Ian Malcolm

i used a shit site to upload my image since i couldn't use my normal used webs, that's why the pic is so small.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*John Cena says the Champ is here but the real Champ is here!!!! Believe That!!!!* :cena :reigns


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

McQueen said:


> She reminds me of someone but can't put my finger in it.


well damn, Mc. Just slide up to her door step why don't you. 8*D


----------



## Darkness is here

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> *John Cena says the Champ is here but the real Champ is here!!!! Believe That!!!!* :cena :reigns


I didn't knew you were black.
Looking good BTW, reminds me of a friend of mine.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Darkness is here said:


> I didn't knew you were black.
> Looking good BTW, reminds me of a friend of mine.


*Yeah, I am half black, half Native American and half Spanish. Yeah, I get that a lot on here and on Twitter. Thanks for the nice comment and ironic.* :lol


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Darkness is here said:


> @Axe Cop @Addychu @A-C-P @Continuum @IDONTSHIV @lumpy Mcrigheous @Dr. Ian Malcolm
> 
> i used a shit site to upload my image since i couldn't use my normal used webs, that's why the pic is so small.


How old are you? I assumed you were only young :shrug


----------



## CareerKiller

Here's a picture of me from a few moments ago:


----------



## Shishara

If you would have long hair,you would look exactly like Steve Aoki DJ.


----------



## CareerKiller

Shishara said:


> If you would have long hair,you would look exactly like Steve Aoki DJ.


I've heard that, the other one I get semi-regularly is an Asian Joseph Gordon-Levitt when I don't have a beard :lol


----------



## Darkness is here

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> How old are you? I assumed you were only young :shrug


I am 21.


----------



## Mr. Socko

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Yeah, I am *half black, half Native American and half Spanish.* Yeah, I get that a lot on here and on Twitter. Thanks for the nice comment and ironic. :lol


0.5+0.5+0.5=1.5


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

CareerKiller said:


> Here's a picture of me from a few moments ago:


Your nose isn't big at all! Still one of the best looking guys on the forum though! *giggle giggle*


----------



## Shishara

Well this is me(and my older sister)


----------



## Darkness is here

@Axe Cop
Do i look like 21 this time around?


----------



## Addychu

Shishara said:


> Well this is me(and my older sister)


Id love to see your face without the glasses. :]


----------



## Shishara

Maybe you will 
You are cute btw.


----------



## Addychu

Shishara said:


> Maybe you will
> You are cute btw.


Aw thank you, you are too kind, you seem like a right catch yourself. :wink2::wink2: ahah.


----------



## Pratchett

Darkness is here said:


> @Axe Cop
> Do i look like 21 this time around?


All I see is a botched photo :cudi


----------



## What A Maneuver




----------



## Shishara

Addychu said:


> Aw thank you, you are too kind, you seem like a right catch yourself. :wink2::wink2: ahah.


Yeah,tell me about it. :wink2:
+you love wrestling too!

>


----------



## Addychu

@Honey Bucket


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Last Night. WOOOO!*


----------



## Death Rider

Have to say I think the hat suits me


----------



## Kenny

You look happy, Gambit. 










Bam. Nice memory of niece getting me in the eye.


----------



## Death Rider

I was in a focused mood :side:. Plus who can be unhappy when drinking tequila


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Photos with my cousins from my other cousin's wedding yesterday:*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Legit BOSS said:


> *Photos with my cousins from my other cousin's wedding yesterday:*


Light skins repping here.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Addychu said:


> @Honey Bucket


*Damn, Addy my bae, you look really cute here.* :toast


----------



## Addychu

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> *Damn, Addy my bae, you look really cute here.* :toast



You're way too nice to me but thank you! I love your photos too!


----------



## Yeah1993

i think these piece a crap headphones are breaking.


----------



## Kenny

you da bomb diggity yeah1993


----------



## VIPER




----------



## Kenny

VIPER said:


>


You're beautiful.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Edit: I appear to be sideways. Sod it.


----------



## Addychu

Two of theses photos make me look bleh but I dont care, my only photos really from monday.


----------



## Punkamaniac

You look good @Addychu, did you enjoy the shite show?


----------



## Addychu

Punkamaniac said:


> You look good @Addychu, did you enjoy the shite show?


Ah thank you, I did, its always different when you are there... On tv it looks pretty average however but lets see how the show will be next time, not sure if it will be near a PPV or anything.

How are you? :]


----------



## Kenny

put me on the pitch lads


----------



## brandiexoxo

Got the next two days off which is extremely rare for me! After the past couple terrible weeks, I'm ready to make the best of these two days!


----------



## The Beast Incarnate

brandiexoxo said:


> Got the next two days off which is extremely rare for me! After the past couple terrible weeks, I'm ready to make the best of these two days!
> 
> *pic*


You always have a beautiful smile 

Hope the next two days are nice & relaxing (Y)


----------



## Continuum

Continuum strikes again, this time with a evil lil'close up! i miss mah long hair


----------



## Addychu

Continuum said:


> Continuum strikes again, this time with a evil lil'close up! i miss mah long hair


Slurp!


----------



## NoyK

*Just chill. One in the left.








*


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

NoyK said:


> *Just chill. One in the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Which one is the one on the left?

Are you in the red shirt?


----------



## Addychu

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Which one is the one on the left?
> 
> Are you in the red shirt?


Do you like what you see?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Selfie from the other day.


----------



## Addychu

My Raw selfie.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Calahart said:


> Selfie from the other day.


You look nice with the eye makeup.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Addychu said:


> My Raw selfie.


*Looking fantastic there. *


----------



## brandiexoxo

My motivation to get into shape for summer! I've always had boobs, wider hips and thighs so I'm not looking to get skinny by any means. I've never been a skinny girl. Just want to tone up a bit. These are current pics so in a few months i hope to be a bit toner. 








.








.








.








.









So if you see me stalking the workout thread you now know why lol Any motivation is welcome! Wish me luck ha


----------



## Supreme Being

KENNY said:


> put me on the pitch lads


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GprcTAFLQCw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBuOEI2Kk5o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdyVzhJto_E

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uC8w6X8oSo




:cahill :terry :costa

:lol

I'm sry


----------



## Addychu

brandiexoxo said:


> My motivation to get into shape for summer! I've always had boobs, wider hips and thighs so I'm not looking to get skinny by any means. I've never been a skinny girl. Just want to tone up a bit. These are current pics so in a few months i hope to be a bit toner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you see me stalking the workout thread you now know why lol Any motivation is welcome! Wish me luck ha


Are you doing a blog or anything I can follow? It's lovely to follow, good luck.


----------



## SonnenChael

brandiexoxo said:


> My motivation to get into shape for summer! I've always had boobs, wider hips and thighs so I'm not looking to get skinny by any means. I've never been a skinny girl. Just want to tone up a bit. These are current pics so in a few months i hope to be a bit toner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you see me stalking the workout thread you now know why lol Any motivation is welcome! Wish me luck ha


When did you start or are you just starting?
Always remember: Breakfast is important, I've lost 10 kilos because I started to eat breakfast, before I've eaten healthy and worked out but the kilos didn't drop. So a stupid pro tip by me.
Also, I honestly thought you were thicker, because of your boobs, but I am positively surprised!
Go ahead, dear Brandie.


----------



## brandiexoxo

SonnenChael said:


> When did you start or are you just starting?
> Always remember: Breakfast is important, I've lost 10 kilos because I started to eat breakfast, before I've eaten healthy and worked out but the kilos didn't drop. So a stupid pro tip by me.
> Also, I honestly thought you were thicker, because of your boobs, but I am positively surprised!
> Go ahead, dear Brandie.


I think alot of people think that but I've just got big boobs lol. And I'm only 5'2, pushing 5'3 so i look really funny with em sometimes. I remember someone once told me on here I had fat boobs which led me to believe they know nothing about breasts. I've had these since i was 14 and while my weight had fluctuated, my breasts have not. 

These are fat boobs and this is what i think people assume i looked like on this site. Ha


----------



## Mr. Socko

You could've put that image in a spoiler :ugh2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

brandiexoxo said:


> My motivation to get into shape for summer! I've always had boobs, wider hips and thighs so I'm not looking to get skinny by any means. I've never been a skinny girl. Just want to tone up a bit. These are current pics so in a few months i hope to be a bit toner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you see me stalking the workout thread you now know why lol Any motivation is welcome! Wish me luck ha


Looking great, girl! :bo

I myself am also working on losing weight (dropped 15-20 lbs. since the beginning of this year, would be more but the college struggle) and getting healthier.

My words of encouragement would be to remember that it's not just a quick fix or just about dropping the weight or toning up. It's about lifestyle changes and doing what's best for you. Don't push yourself past your limits and keep your chin up. You already look like you're doing great!


----------



## RCSheppy

5 more months of beard growth...


----------



## Addychu

brandiexoxo said:


> I think alot of people think that but I've just got big boobs lol. And I'm only 5'2, pushing 5'3 so i look really funny with em sometimes. I remember someone once told me on here I had fat boobs which led me to believe they know nothing about breasts. I've had these since i was 14 and while my weight had fluctuated, my breasts have not.
> 
> These are fat boobs and this is what i think people assume i looked like on this site. Ha


No blog? Insta etc.


BtheVampireSlayer said:


> *Looking fantastic there. *


Thank youuuu!


----------



## brandiexoxo

Addychu said:


> No blog? Insta etc.
> 
> 
> Thank youuuu!


Other than my Facebook this is really my only means of social media ha. I'll probably just sporadically post updates here lol


----------



## brandiexoxo

Jack Thwagger said:


> Looking great, girl! :bo
> 
> I myself am also working on losing weight (dropped 15-20 lbs. since the beginning of this year, would be more but the college struggle) and getting healthier.
> 
> My words of encouragement would be to remember that it's not just a quick fix or just about dropping the weight or toning up. It's about lifestyle changes and doing what's best for you. Don't push yourself past your limits and keep your chin up. You already look like you're doing great!


Thanks lady! 

Ya those pics are what my weight has been like the past 3 years. Yeah your advice is great cause I'm not doing this because i think I'm fat or anything. I'm very comfortable with who I am and what i look like. I'm just looking to be about 10 to 15 pounds lighter than what I look like now in those pics. My work schedule sucks so naturally my eating habits are not the best. I rely on to many energy drinks that are really talking a toll and making me feel sluggish and depressed. I cut pop and energy drinks around this time last year and I had never felt more alive. I'm really looking for a lifestyle change.


----------



## Continuum

for lulz


----------



## Addychu

brandiexoxo said:


> Other than my Facebook this is really my only means of social media ha. I'll probably just sporadically post updates here lol


Do a new thread or something, I dont know or start a tumblr or something, its really interesting to alot of people, its such an inspiration, im slim to begin with but I need to eat healthier, so this would also help me.

But once again, good luck!



Continuum said:


> for lulz


GOD, you even like cats, god, you are my WF crush, well done!

AHAH


----------



## Continuum

that cat is my BFF. earlier today i made a tinfoil hat for him, dude looked like a stormtrooper


----------



## Addychu

Continuum said:


> that cat is my BFF. earlier today i made a tinfoil hat for him, dude looked like a stormtrooper


Totally falling in love with you, be careful.


----------



## Continuum

Addychu said:


> Totally falling in love with you, be careful.


----------



## Addychu

Continuum said:


>


Thats not you...


----------



## Continuum

i'll post a pic after our date. i might even force you to listen some phil collins tunes and wear a tinfoil hat


----------



## Addychu

Continuum said:


> i'll post a pic after our date. i might even force you to listen some phil collins tunes and wear a tinfoil hat


ill bring my cat along too, i bought her a cute little bow for her collar, is your cat a male? we can set them up.


----------



## Continuum

Addychu said:


> ill bring my cat along too, i bought her a cute little bow for her collar, is your cat a male? we can set them up.


sounds like a plan!


----------



## Addychu

Continuum said:


> sounds like a plan!


Best looking couple on the forum, totally, you and I... Your kitty and mine, oh yes!


----------



## Continuum

Addychu said:


> Best looking couple on the forum, totally, you and I... Your kitty and mine, oh yes!


now lets go make some babies!


----------



## Kenny

brandiexoxo said:


> My motivation to get into shape for summer! I've always had boobs, wider hips and thighs so I'm not looking to get skinny by any means. I've never been a skinny girl. Just want to tone up a bit. These are current pics so in a few months i hope to be a bit toner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you see me stalking the workout thread you now know why lol Any motivation is welcome! Wish me luck ha


you look great already :kobe4


----------



## Wilder

Tehe.


----------



## Addychu

RoyalHighness said:


> wuw im knew here but ur gorgess



Thank you.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

brandiexoxo said:


> Thanks lady!
> 
> Ya those pics are what my weight has been like the past 3 years. Yeah your advice is great cause I'm not doing this because i think I'm fat or anything. I'm very comfortable with who I am and what i look like. I'm just looking to be about 10 to 15 pounds lighter than what I look like now in those pics. My work schedule sucks so naturally my eating habits are not the best. I rely on to many energy drinks that are really talking a toll and making me feel sluggish and depressed. I cut pop and energy drinks around this time last year and I had never felt more alive. I'm really looking for a lifestyle change.


And that's what matters, feeling physically healthier and better.

I'd recommend seeing if you can incorporate things higher in antioxidants and more natural sources of caffeine (and compensating with water, since it can dehydrate you) and focus of dark chocolate, nuts, and peanut butter to get your lipids/fats from.

You've got a good mindset going in, best you can do is take your time. Like you said, you're not fat by any definition of the word, so it's not something immediate that you need to drop weight RIGHT NOW or your health is horribly in danger. Just don't rush yourself. And everything is okay in moderation. Better to have one pop a week rather than denying yourself completely and relapsing into unhealthy habits (seen some of my siblings have this issue before). 

Looking forward to hearing about your progress.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

i think this is during one of my old 12 hour drinking binges










and my first tattoo. already planning a second one.


----------



## McQueen

You look like Nic Cage!!!!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Another Hispanic bama


----------



## Kenny

my niece and me


----------



## Vader Bomb

@*KENNY* - There isn't better thing from pics like this.

:smile2::wink2:


----------



## cazwell

Pink kigu - on the way to the 'dam.









Before my tatt at my 21st b'day (The pink duck was my teams mascot)









Aaaaand for the banter.


----------



## Addychu

Anyway, picture thread.


----------



## Kenny

little me

one from the archives



















forgot to post this one a while back, photo with NRL personality Beau Ryan










and a weight i'd like to get back to, or close to


----------



## Addychu

Jack Thwagger said:


> Stop using bizarre nicknames to address strangers.
> 
> No, excusing ignorance and racism, especially after the ignorant person has refused to apologize or retract their ignorant statement, is wrong.
> 
> It's not about having a 'short fuse', it's about someone being racist as all hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, claiming a Hispanic man isn't Hispanic because of your own ignorant pretenses is racist.
> 
> Perhaps apologize to him, or google the Puerto Rican flag and stop erasing people's ethnic and racial backgrounds because you're incredibly incompetent. It's offensive and cruel, especially to someone who takes strong pride in their ethnicity, as this man clearly does.


You... God just shut up already, I dont know the flag anyway and he doesnt really look hispanic so, please just leave.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Where da pics at, where Wallace at?


----------



## McQueen

Poot, where's Wallace man?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Where's the boy, String?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Damn, I didn't know my comment would spur such a heated exchange. That's actually the Cuban flag, btw. Puerto Rican flag colors are inversed. And Addy, Hispanics are more a cultural or ethnic identity image rather than racial. Hispanics can be White, Black, Native American, or a mix of the three. Just a little note. With that, I'm off.


----------



## TAR

Viva la revolucion :ti2



McQueen said:


> Poot, where's Wallace man?





IDONTSHIV said:


> Where's the boy, String?


'Ayo what's up playboy? How come you wearin' that suit, B? For real its 85 fuckin' degrees out here and you try'na be like fuckin' Pat Riley'

'Look the part, be the part, motherfucker.'


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

the king stay da king


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

It's all in the game!


----------



## Addychu

Wrestling2015 said:


> How i upload a picture in this thread.....? this is my first post


You upload it on another site, like tinypic.com and then copy the link inside this-


----------



## alogan9225

*Reads the last 5-6 pages

Wtf is this shit...









Disclaimer: I rarely am ever interested in taking selfies, so my pics are usually always with other people /disclaimer

Here's some pics of me partying with my people a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## BkB Hulk

Bannings are on the way for any more rubbish in this thread.


----------



## Shagz

alogan9225 said:


> *Reads the last 5-6 pages
> 
> Wtf is this shit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I rarely am ever interested in taking selfies, so my pics are usually always with other people /disclaimer
> 
> Here's some pics of me partying with my people a couple of weeks ago!


That's a nice little interracial club you got there!.


----------



## Kenny

feelin' good


----------



## RiC David

Did I already post the 'Fool Who Wears The Crown' photo? Because if so, I'd like to win back a few of the people who now only see hatred when they read my name.










People tend to expect something far worse, which is bad I suppose. Damn.


----------



## Addychu

https://youtu.be/1JdIY7XLejs

my cute kitty cat ahha.


----------



## CALΔMITY

That "ask me how many fucks I give" face.


----------



## Addychu

OH and me.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Not that much of a change but I'm not expecting immediate results. I'm feeling better though without all the energy drinks. Just taken within the past 15 at the tanning salon. 









.


----------



## Addychu

brandiexoxo said:


> Not that much of a change but I'm not expecting immediate results. I'm feeling better though without all the energy drinks. Just taken within the past 15 at the tanning salon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


How is it going btw? Do you exercise alot? Are you eating clean or are you doing some sort of diet?
Yes energy drinks are very unhealthy, I drink them from time to time but im more addicted to fizzy drinks, sodas etc.

Good luck, look great nonetheless.


----------



## EireUnited

Me and my lady friend a couple of months back:










Glasgow Celtic Champions


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*High Ten peeps! *










*God man I have such a big noggin. But at least I dont have HHH's nose.*


----------



## Addychu

EireUnited said:


> Me and my lady friend a couple of months back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glasgow Celtic Champions


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kenny

Hey all of you beautiful wonderful people. I need your help. I have 3 (potentially 4) job interviews this week and trying to figure out whats best to wear. 










old photo but i can still rock it










this one (picture with now deceased nanna, mum and dad) i can probably still piece that together

actually shit this is fun looking back in the archives :lol

















:lol formal photo, fuck that was 7 years ago. 










great student eh? 










:lmao dug this beauty up










lastly a younger me with now ex, and two people i dont even talk to anymore from a new years party in some year i forget (too much drinking) :lol

sorry i got off on a tangent, had fun though. Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Kenneh, if you're interviewing in a professional environment, simplicity tends to work good in terms of the overall look. I had 4-5 interviews around this time last month. I kept it to black or dark grey suits, with white or light grey shirts, depending on the day. I would add some colour with multi-coloured ties, so I wasn't bland and forgettable.

Once you GET the job, break out the full arsenal in your wardrobe and go crazy. 

:chrisholly


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Believe That *:reigns2


----------



## Kenny

Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> Kenneh, if you're interviewing in a professional environment, simplicity tends to work good in terms of the overall look. I had 4-5 interviews around this time last month. I kept it to black or dark grey suits, with white or light grey shirts, depending on the day. I would add some colour with multi-coloured ties, so I wasn't bland and forgettable.
> 
> Once you GET the job, break out the full arsenal in your wardrobe and go crazy.
> 
> :chrisholly


Very wise words. I appreciate that man, thanks heaps.  I'm so energetic, determined and motivated. I swear what we wear also produces confidence. 


Legit BOSS said:


> *Believe That *:reigns2


Have I got DA LOOK? :grin2:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

KENNY said:


> Very wise words. I appreciate that man, thanks heaps.  I'm so energetic, determined and motivated. I swear what we wear also produces confidence.
> 
> 
> Have I got DA LOOK? :grin2:


*
Definitely take Zombo's advice. Neutral colors are best for the first impression. You don't want to be showing up in a pimp suit on your first day.*


----------



## M-Diggedy

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Definitely take Zombo's advice. Neutral colors are best for the first impression. You don't want to be showing up in a pimp suit on your first day.*


Unless, of course, you're interviewing to be a pimp. In that case, go full Snoop Dogg.


----------



## wkdsoul

Hairs finally back to ponytail length after i had it all chopped before xmas.


----------



## Kenny

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Definitely take Zombo's advice. Neutral colors are best for the first impression. You don't want to be showing up in a pimp suit on your first day.*


Definitely. 

here's a few others from recent times



































(thinking about this, just not sure about colour of tie. 



















excited. 


M-Diggedy said:


> Unless, of course, you're interviewing to be a pimp. In that case, go full Snoop Dogg.


Should definitely add that to my applications. :kobe4


----------



## EireUnited

Addychu said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thanks, Addy.


----------



## Addychu

I went to a tv show filming yesterday, nick clegg... really?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

@RealManRegal thanks again for the giftcard. Got my Sami DA GAWD shirt with it :smile2: gonna get the new Brock and BNB shirt next. :zayn3


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

@Sheamus_ROCKS

You're amaze.


----------



## LaMelo

Sheamus_ROCKS catfished us.


----------



## Addychu

Zayniac said:


> Sheamus_ROCKS catfished us.


Did you think he was a girl.


----------



## MK_Dizzle

This was like my first selfie ever, had a few by then lol.









Then me and my daughter


----------



## Kenny

from two days ago


----------



## dictainabox

Being totally edgy and tossing a bird at work because how totally cool and not a douchebag am I


----------



## X Spectrum

Me.









When duckface was still a thing.









Looking classy as fuck.


----------



## RealManRegal

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> @RealManRegal thanks again for the giftcard. Got my Sami DA GAWD shirt with it :smile2: gonna get the new Brock and BNB shirt next. :zayn3


Good choice man


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Zayniac said:


> Sheamus_ROCKS catfished us.


lol you're not the first. At least you didn't PM me, had to break the newz to some people :barrett.


----------



## SonoShion

In Malta.
These Italian women are ending me :mj2


----------



## Addychu

Saw a friend after 5 years, was amazing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I was playing Mortal Kombat with my friend and she loved Cassie's Fatality so much that she made this for us:*









*It's so cute.*


----------



## LaMelo

Addychu said:


> Did you think he was a girl.


I thought that was him in his avatar. :nerd:


----------



## brandiexoxo

Feeling great!


----------



## Boots To Chests

*Critique these pictures for me.*

Do I look better on the right or the left? I do like the one on the right, but it's completely different than anything I've done before.


----------



## Mister Abigail

*Re: Critique these pictures for me.*

For what purpose? The left one shows next to nothing. The right one is a better all-round shit but would be better if you weren't pulling a face.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate

*Re: Critique these pictures for me.*

IMO the one on the right is the only viable picture that can be used for things since the one on the left doesn't have great lighting or clearly show what is going on.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Critique these pictures for me.*

You're black like me.








That's all I got.


----------



## why

bruh


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

*Re: Critique these pictures for me.*



Boots To Chests said:


> Do I look better on the right or the left? I do like the one on the right, but it's completely different than anything I've done before.


You look like a cutie in the right picture. Doing something different is good. :x


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: Critique these pictures for me.*



Mister Abigail said:


> For what purpose? The left one shows next to nothing. *The right one is a better all-round shit but would be better if you weren't pulling a face.*


This.


----------



## CJ

*Re: Critique these pictures for me.*

The right one is better.


----------



## Dark Paladin

*Re: Critique these pictures for me.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Critique these pictures for me.*

The right captures your features must better. Go with the right! (Y)


----------



## Boots To Chests

*Re: Critique these pictures for me.*

Thanks y'all. I hear the people who're saying the left picture doesn't do enough to make this a fair comparsion. I thanks that's valid, so I'll provide another picture to better compare to. All I'm trying to do is figure out a good style for me, and I like people's opinions on the things I try out. If y'all can, please tell me why y'all feel like one picture is better than another. I put the picture on the right in this post too so y'all don't have to scroll up.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Critique these pictures for me.*

The left picture is terrible because we can't even know what we're supposed to be looking at. It's not a picture of you. It's picture of things and you're in it. The one on the right is clearly better. 

Is this is a trick where you compare something to something terrible to make something look better than it is?

This should've gone in PYP too.


Oh and the smirk in the right pic works. It's cheesy but who cares. It's a good picture.


The bottom picture is better than the top picture. Shitty lighting, cluttered background, not in focus etc.


The orange brick wall complements your skin tone. The framing and lighting is good. Your shirt contrasts the background. These are all reasons why the pic with the brick wall is the best one.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Critique these pictures for me.*

perfect


----------



## Addychu

Interesting...


----------



## LaMelo

This is mind stimulating.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

*Re: Critique these pictures for me.*



Boots To Chests said:


> Thanks y'all. I hear the people who're saying the left picture doesn't do enough to make this a fair comparsion. I thanks that's valid, so I'll provide another picture to better compare to. All I'm trying to do is figure out a good style for me, and I like people's opinions on the things I try out. If y'all can, please tell me why y'all feel like one picture is better than another. I put the picture on the right in this post too so y'all don't have to scroll up.












This one is much better. 

The red and white jumper isn't flattering for your body type, nor is it a well coordinated outfit.

I also prefer your hair in this picture. You have the type of face that looks nicer with a bit of hair (facial hair too).


----------



## Addychu

I'm off to see my twin and then the zoo!


----------



## Londrick

brandiexoxo said:


>


More pics of your feet, please.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Londrick said:


> More pics of your feet, please.












I have completely flat feet. They are not cute.....


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

brandies pics are fine as is


----------



## Addychu

And today with my doggies.


----------



## The True Believer




----------



## Daemon_Rising

Londrick said:


> More pics of your feet, please.


I second this. Close ups preferred.


----------



## McQueen

Wow you guys are sad haha.


----------



## Addychu

Daemon_Rising said:


> I second this. Close ups preferred.


Ewwww.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Addychu said:


> Ewwww.


Why eww? Are you saying you have disgusting feet or something?


----------



## Addychu

Daemon_Rising said:


> Why eww? Are you saying you have disgusting feet or something?


Actually I hate my feet... so kind of ha.


----------



## nick05_hatch3

http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/N...hat--8655683526770513862_zpsimms9wet.jpg.html

I dont really matter on this forum yet but i'll get there lol. Im on every day, i just never post. This was me at work this morning. Sorry i had to use a link.


----------



## Addychu

nick05_hatch3 said:


> http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/N...hat--8655683526770513862_zpsimms9wet.jpg.html
> 
> I dont really matter on this forum yet but i'll get there lol. Im on every day, i just never post. This was me at work this morning. Sorry i had to use a link.


Everyone matters. :wink2:


----------



## nick05_hatch3

Addychu said:


> Everyone matters. :wink2:


Lol thank you. By the way, you are gorgeous!


----------



## Bearodactyl

I thought I already posted in here once. Huh. Weird. Old thread mayhap?

Anyhow, some pics from my house show visit in April.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Me without my jacket and shirt this time.*_


----------



## Cena is useless




----------



## Evolution

Sweet little rail session we scouted out at the local school up at Big White during the season. We just built up on to their soccer goal posts and hit some nice stuff. It was a good season despite a lack of snow.


----------



## Addychu

My twin and I.


----------



## Punkhead

Why the hell not? I hate everything about how I look and there are far better looking people here than me, but as that song says, "*the best of us can find happiness in misery*" ;D


----------



## CALΔMITY

Went to visit my mom and niece for mother's day weekend.










Also went to the beach and collected a bunch of shells and sand dollars.


----------



## Addychu

Punkhead said:


> Why the hell not? I hate everything about how I look and there are far better looking people here than me, but as that song says, "*the best of us can find happiness in misery*" ;D


Hey good looking. :wink2:


----------



## Kenny

other day, losing weight feeling great


----------



## Punkhead

Addychu said:


> Hey good looking. :wink2:


Hey! Thanks


----------



## Addychu

Punkhead said:


> Hey! Thanks


----------



## Pratchett

Addychu said:


>


In this pic you look a bit like Cher. :hmm:


----------



## Kenny

from the other night at a comedy show with a close friend


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Addychu said:


>


I think this is one of your best photos! I love the pink, it suits you.


----------



## Addychu

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> I think this is one of your best photos! I love the pink, it suits you.


Aw thank you, yes I love the pink too... but I was planning to change the colour today, might just put another pink on top?



Pratchett said:


> In this pic you look a bit like Cher. :hmm:


Omg you're right.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Addychu said:


> Aw thank you, yes I love the pink too... but I was planning to change the colour today, might just put another pink on top?
> 
> 
> 
> Omg you're right.


What do you mean? Like a different shade of pink so you have the current pink at the bottom, then a lighter/different pink, then brunette OR do you mean you might just re-dye it?

What other colours were you considering?


----------



## Kenny

get purple or red


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

KENNY said:


> get purple or red


Red is soooooo 2009-10!


----------



## FalseKing2

kenny lol and this ignorant, ugly, fat fuck thinks he's something


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Mark_Show-Off96 said:


> At the beach.
> 
> http://i62.tinypic.com/28gtrhf.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> You look like an apprentice chef.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> You look like an apprentice chef.


Whats that?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Mark_Show-Off96 said:


> Whats that?


A chef in training under a fully qualified chef.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> A chef in training under a fully qualified chef.


What? I can't cook for shit.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Mark_Show-Off96 said:


> What? I can't cook for shit.


For real? I didn't say you could cook, I just said you look like a chef. Your outfit, posture and general grubby look.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> For real? I didn't say you could cook, I just said you look like a chef. Your outfit, posture and general grubby look.


Yeah just joking lol.


----------



## Addychu

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> What do you mean? Like a different shade of pink so you have the current pink at the bottom, then a lighter/different pink, then brunette OR do you mean you might just re-dye it?
> 
> What other colours were you considering?


I have a bright pink or this.

Just be at the ends, going over the other colour...


----------



## Punkhead

Addychu said:


> I have a bright pink or this.
> 
> Just be at the ends, going over the other colour...


Do this:


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Addychu said:


> I have a bright pink or this.
> 
> Just be at the ends, going over the other colour...


I think I would prefer pink on you, although I do like Punkhead's suggestion. Depends on the cut really. :shrug


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Me without my jacket and shirt this time.*_


You are Darryl approved


----------



## ToddsAutographs

Hey guys 158 pages is a lot to read, quick update please... Any hot chicks??


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

ToddsAutographs said:


> Hey guys 158 pages is a lot to read, quick update please... Any hot chicks??


:shrug No 10/10's


----------



## Addychu

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> I think I would prefer pink on you, although I do like Punkhead's suggestion. Depends on the cut really. :shrug


My hairstyle is like this- tbh I've dyed it now lol.


----------



## ToddsAutographs

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> :shrug No 10/10's


Lol shocker. Thanks for saving me time.


----------



## Addychu

ToddsAutographs said:


> Lol shocker. Thanks for saving me time.


But are you hot? Picture us up boy.


----------



## Mr. Socko

PF69 said:


> You are Darryl approved


Peter Benton da Gawd :drose


----------



## ToddsAutographs

Addychu said:


> But are you hot? Picture us up boy.


Nvm got it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I graduated this weekend!*


----------



## ToddsAutographs




----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

ToddsAutographs said:


>


You're incred'! :x


----------



## RCSheppy

Here's one from Vegas on Sunday. Thank god there was a shorter one for me as i'm only 5'9 and my buddy is 6'2''


----------



## dictainabox

QUESTIONS


----------



## Addychu

dictainabox said:


> QUESTIONS


Now I feel all special... but I mean why do you smell like cat piss?



RCSheppy said:


> Here's one from Vegas on Sunday. Thank god there was a shorter one for me as i'm only 5'9 and my buddy is 6'2''


Omg that guy behind you made me lol. 0


----------



## dictainabox

Addychu said:


> Now I feel all special... but I mean why do you smell like cat piss?


I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RCSheppy said:


>


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Here's a recent selfie of me. Being lazy hence the glasses. Blind as a bat, man. _Nahhhht_ good.


----------



## Addychu

ToddsAutographs said:


>


:hi



tylermoxreigns said:


> Here's a recent selfie of me. Being lazy hence the glasses. Blind as a bat, man. _Nahhhht_ good.


Looking good girl. :thumbsup


----------



## dictainabox

tylermoxreigns said:


> Here's a recent selfie of me. Being lazy hence the glasses. Blind as a bat, man. _Nahhhht_ good.


Attractive woman.


----------



## RCSheppy

The guy behind me in that photo is hilarious. The 2nd best part of that photo, or arguably the best.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

RCSheppy said:


> Here's one from Vegas on Sunday. Thank god there was a shorter one for me as i'm only 5'9 and my buddy is 6'2''


LMAO a muslim with hijab in the background.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

tylermoxreigns said:


> Here's a recent selfie of me. Being lazy hence the glasses. Blind as a bat, man. _Nahhhht_ good.


I thought you were Zahra Schreiber. Very pretty.


----------



## Shagz

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> I thought you were Zahra Schreiber. Very pretty.


DAMMIT I thought that was you untill I saw it was a quote.

I want to see what you look like.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Shagz said:


> DAMMIT I thought that was you untill I saw it was a quote.
> 
> I want to see what you look like.


-


----------



## Wynter

A thousand "I hate this one" pictures later, I took a decent selfie :lmao 













tylermoxreigns said:


> Here's a recent selfie of me. Being lazy hence the glasses. Blind as a bat, man. _Nahhhht_ good.


Ayyyyyyy


----------



## Triple-B

COSTCO! WE'RE HERE!


----------



## Triple-B

Representing my favorite Brazilian Club Team. CRUZEIRO!


----------



## Addychu

Triple-B said:


> Representing my favorite Brazilian Club Team. CRUZEIRO!


Wycombe wanderers.


----------



## Triple-B

Addychu said:


> Wycombe wanderers.


Nice, never heard of em, feeling the jersey though.


----------



## dictainabox

Are you doing ducklips with only half your face showing?


----------



## Addychu

dictainabox said:


> Are you doing ducklips with only half your face showing?


It's half a smile actually. :frown2:


----------



## Vader

One at the front with the beard.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## RyanPelley

^ bone me


----------



## ΤheDude

Vader said:


> One at the front with the beard.


Dude, you remind me of Jack Wilshere:surprise:


----------



## Blade Runner

ShowStopper said:


>


I was scrolling down the page saw your pic before your avatar and for a split second I thought you were THANOS loool you guys kinda look alike.


----------



## Wynter

@DAMN SKIPPY

I thought the same thing :lmao Im like "Oh hey, it's THAN-Oh shit, it's ShowStopper!"

:hmm: You guys might want to make sure it isn't a Parent Trap situation


----------



## Blade Runner

Wynter said:


> @DAMN SKIPPY
> 
> I thought the same thing :lmao Im like "Oh hey, it's *THAN-Oh shit*, it's ShowStopper!"
> 
> :hmm: You guys might want to make sure it isn't a Parent Trap situation



:lmao


----------



## CJ

ShowStopper said:


>


I pictured you looking more like Shawn Michaels :mckinney


----------



## Evolution

There are too many good looking people on this forum now. I don't like it.


----------



## Addychu

Evolution said:


> There are too many good looking people on this forum now. I don't like it.


You could be one of them. :thumbsup
000


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RyanPelley said:


> ^ bone me


You name the time and place, and I'm there, buddy!

:cena5

@Wynter

:lol I didn't know that. I think I do remember seeing a pic of him awhile ago on this thread, but haven't seen one recently, so it didn't click with me until you and @DAMN SKIPPY mentioned it. :lol



> *CJ: *
> 
> I pictured you looking more like Shawn Michaels



:lol You're not the only one to say that.


----------



## Lawls

Vader said:


> One at the front with the beard.


----------



## Kenny

Legit BOSS said:


> *I graduated this weekend!*


What a BOSS :kobe4


----------



## VIPER

This was before work a few days ago











This one was the other night when I realized I still had this belt. Giving Nikki a run for her money :lol










Got a new headband :woo


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

VIPER said:


> This was before work a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was the other night when I realized I still had this belt. Giving Nikki a run for her money :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new headband :woo


No Selena shirt, yet have a Iggy shirt???










MINUS 5 POINTS.

Will like for Divas title thou :side:


----------



## VIPER

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> No Selena shirt, yet have a Iggy shirt???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MINUS 5 POINTS.
> 
> Will like for Divas title thou :side:


Care to post yourself in a Selena shirt? :sip


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

VIPER said:


> Care to post yourself in a Selena shirt? :sip


...

Backorder is intense for the girl bama4 :side:


----------



## Evolution

Iggy Azalea is superior Wagg.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Wynter said:


> A thousand "I hate this one" pictures later, I took a decent selfie :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ayyyyyyy


Wynter, I know that feel :lmao fpalm


----------



## Kenny

meeting comedian Neel Kolhatkar after his show last week. i look like a giant compared to him :lol


----------



## The True Believer

Keeps giving me that look so I can give him some of my KFC. Can't resist for long. :side:


----------



## McQueen

Is that a lorkie?


----------



## Addychu

The True Believer said:


> Keeps giving me that look so I can give him some of my KFC. Can't resist for long. :side:


Aw thats adorable, my doggies always look at me with them puppy dog eyes.


----------



## Changes




----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Changes said:


>


Stop. fpalm It's so gross.


----------



## Addychu

Changes said:


>


Rawr!


----------



## The True Believer

McQueen said:


> Is that a lorkie?


I think the word you're looking for is "yorkie". He's not mine BTW. He belongs to one of my friends but every single time I bring KFC, he sits right there looking at me... :crying:


----------



## Pratchett

The True Believer said:


> I think the word you're looking for is "yorkie". He's not mine BTW. He belongs to one of my friends but every single time I bring KFC, he sits right there looking at me... :crying:


I figured he called it a "lorkie" because it was lurking at your feet. I gave him credit for making a play on words.


----------



## CJ

The True Believer said:


> He belongs to one of my friends but every single time I bring KFC, he sits right there looking at me... :crying:


Sounds like my sisters dog :lol


----------



## cazwell

One at the front with the pink vest - Global last year, nearly summer and festival time again hoorah'


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Evolution said:


> Iggy Azalea is superior Wagg.


evo, you're canadian now, please don't defend the aussie rapper. :side:


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

The True Believer said:


> I think the word you're looking for is "yorkie". He's not mine BTW. He belongs to one of my friends but every single time I bring KFC, he sits right there looking at me... :crying:


Um... Did your friend give you permission to post their dog on the internet?


----------



## Addychu

cazwell said:


> One at the front with the pink vest - Global last year, nearly summer and festival time again hoorah'


Im more of a gig person myself tbh but im happy its nearly summer, post some pictures of your tattoos sometime. :thumbsup


----------



## McQueen

Lorkie is a new breed of Yorkie and something else, my friend has one and she looks a lot like that dog in that picture.


----------



## Ham and Egger

It's been a while so fuck it...


----------



## The True Believer

McQueen said:


> Lorkie is a new breed of Yorkie and something else, my friend has one and she looks a lot like that dog in that picture.


Pretty sure he's just a regular yorkie.


----------



## ToddsAutographs

Addychu said:


> But are you hot? Picture us up boy.


Both!! You and your hair.


----------



## Addychu

ToddsAutographs said:


> Both!! You and your hair.


Ahah thank you :grin2::grin2:, you are pretty cute yourself!


----------



## Kenny




----------



## KansasCity14

L


----------



## Kenny

feeling pretty sick.


----------



## RCSheppy




----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Punkhead said:


> Why the hell not? I hate everything about how I look and there are far better looking people here than me, but as that song says, "*the best of us can find happiness in misery*" ;D


You certainly shouldn't hate everything about the way you look! You are very handsome. You could easily date someone as pretty as Hayley Williams, in fact, you two would make a cute couple!


----------



## Codename Bags




----------



## Evolution

Me and my German mate found a beer from his home town in a shitty bottle shop in town so we got some. Note the police car in the Maccas drive through behind us.










& the better half. Went to an arcade place and won 2500 tickets in an hour. Couldn't have been more clutch on my behalf, Deal or No Deal was my bitch.










Judge away/feel free to make snide remarks.


----------



## Kenny

I've done better on Deal or No Deal.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Evolution said:


> Me and my German mate found a beer from his home town in a shitty bottle shop in town so we got some. Note the police car in the Maccas drive through behind us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & the better half. Went to an arcade place and won 2500 tickets in an hour. Couldn't have been more clutch on my behalf, Deal or No Deal was my bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judge away/feel free to make snide remarks.


Your gf is pretty.


----------



## Mikey Damage

lmao evo. 

your girly is cute as fuck. 

making it seem like she was shrek's wife in the catbox


----------



## Kenny

Evo plays down things a lot.


----------



## Mikey Damage




----------



## Kenny

who's that sexy hunk?


----------



## Evolution

Can we run away together Mikey?


----------



## Kenny

can i be in on this lads?


----------



## Mikey Damage

yes. yes. and yes.


----------



## Paul Rudd




----------



## Lawls

Evolution said:


> Me and my German mate found a beer from his home town in a shitty bottle shop in town so we got some. Note the police car in the Maccas drive through behind us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & the better half. Went to an arcade place and won 2500 tickets in an hour. Couldn't have been more clutch on my behalf, Deal or No Deal was my bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judge away/feel free to make snide remarks.





Mikey Damage said:


>


:banderas


----------



## slickg

Good looking group of ladies and gentlemen in this forum


----------



## Allur

KENNY said:


> who's that sexy hunk?


Mikey Damage


----------



## Kenny

new look


----------



## Punkhead

Holy shit, do I look younger than I am (I'm 18)?










Car selfies, amirite?


----------



## Pratchett

Punkhead said:


> Car selfies, amirite?


I don't see any cleavage. You are obviously not doing it right. :hmm:


----------



## Addychu

Punkhead said:


> Holy shit, do I look younger than I am (I'm 18)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car selfies, amirite?


Here is mine from the other day.


----------



## slickg

Since I'm new I figured I'd post one...


----------



## Evolution

Poor you, it must suck being a Bears fan.


----------



## slickg

Evolution said:


> Poor you, it must suck being a Bears fan.


It does make me drink. Cutler does anyways


----------



## Evolution

I'm a Cubs fan so I can feel your pain.


----------



## Addychu

Punkhead said:


> Holy shit, do I look younger than I am (I'm 18)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car selfies, amirite?





slickg said:


> Since I'm new I figured I'd post one...


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Punkhead said:


> Holy shit, do I look younger than I am (I'm 18)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car selfies, amirite?


You have such an intriguing stare! You're very interesting.


----------



## McQueen

Evolution said:


> Poor you, it must suck being a Bears fan.


You bow tie wearing son of a bitch!

Cutler is the best part, it's like football with the thrill of playing Russian Roulette.

:cutler


----------



## midnightmischief

Wow didn't know this thread even existed. Cool to see everyone's pics. Nice to put a face to the person you are talking to.

Not much for photos myself but I will post one since you all have shared. Just need to log onto my laptop as I have no idea how to post links etc with the tablet lol

edit: here we go. don't like photos as I said above but figured this one is ok enough to share lol


----------



## slickg

Addychu said:


>


Thank you so much for your kindness! You are looking cute there yourself!


----------



## slickg

McQueen said:


> You bow tie wearing son of a bitch!
> 
> Cutler is the best part, it's like football with the thrill of playing Russian Roulette.
> 
> :cutler


 As much of a roller coaster ride he puts us on sometimes he's still the best QB we've had in Chicago...it could be sooooo much worse....think Jonathan Quinn lol. When you look at his numbers they are pretty damn good on paper. He just needs to avoid turning the ball over in big situations and he will be fine. I'm actually gonna go out on a limb and say that he will perform a lot better this year with Gace.


----------



## slickg

Evolution said:


> I'm a Cubs fan so I can feel your pain.


Haha Cubs are looking good this year I think you guys should go deep into the playoffs...consider that a huge compliment coming from a Sox fan :wink2:


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

slickg said:


> Since I'm new I figured I'd post one...


Wow. Are you @Punkhead 's big brother? Exact same face, but older.


----------



## slickg

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Wow. Are you @Punkhead 's big brother? Exact same face, but older.


I was an only child unless there's something my parents "forgot" to tell me :grin2:


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

slickg said:


> I was an only child unless there's something my parents "forgot" to tell me :grin2:


You're both absolute cuties! You're more of a hunk, whilst @Punkhead has more of a boyish charm. Are you a single guy? :x


----------



## slickg

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> You're both absolute cuties! You're more of a hunk, whilst @Punkhead has more of a boyish charm. Are you a single guy? :x


Thanks so much for your kind words I appreciate it. Not single here I'm a proud husband/daddy :grin2: Thanks again for your kind words!


----------



## Addychu

slickg said:


> Thanks so much for your kind words I appreciate it. Not single here I'm a proud husband/daddy :grin2: Thanks again for your kind words!


Aw show us your kid sometime, if you dont wanna share publicly just message me it, would be cute to see you with your child!  
I love photos, they express so much you see.

SO cute! :thumbsup

Here are my photos from yesterday at Wembley... We lost.. But was a great day nonetheless.


----------



## EireUnited

Some nice ones of Olivia and I:

At her formal:










Dressed as Warrior this Halloween! His Twitter page retweeted this for me


----------



## Mr. Socko

EireUnited said:


> Some nice ones of Olivia and I:
> 
> At her formal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dressed as Warrior this Halloween! His Twitter page retweeted this for me


:nice (Y)


----------



## Honey Bucket

Punkhead = Scott Weiland

Well...before the heroin.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

Punkhead said:


> Holy shit, do I look younger than I am (I'm 18)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car selfies, amirite?


You look like you were the popular kid in school


----------



## Punkhead

Mark_Show-Off96 said:


> You look like you were the popular kid in school


I don't know if you mean it in a good way, but thank you anyway. And no, I was never the popular kid. Popular kids these days look like and are douchebags. I was one of 3 or 4 kids in whole school who listen to rock/metal/punk. All the others were girls.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

Punkhead said:


> I don't know if you mean it in a good way, but thank you anyway. And no, I was never the popular kid. Popular kids these days look like and are douchebags. I was one of 3 or 4 kids in whole school who listen to rock/metal/punk. All the others were girls.


Surprised.

Just because you listen to rock/metal? I swear screw these kids nowadays.


----------



## Shagz

Punkhead said:


> I don't know if you mean it in a good way, but thank you anyway. And no, I was never the popular kid. Popular kids these days look like and are douchebags. I was one of 3 or 4 kids in whole school who listen to rock/metal/punk. All the others were girls.


Fuck pop


----------



## Punkhead

Mark_Show-Off96 said:


> Surprised.
> 
> Just because you listen to rock/metal? I swear screw these kids nowadays.


Yeah, we're like the alternative kids, outsiders.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

Punkhead said:


> Yeah, we're like the alternative kids, outsiders.


Did you ever get physically bullied or just teased?


----------



## Punkhead

Mark_Show-Off96 said:


> Did you ever get physically bullied or just teased?


I wasn't bullied, but never got along with the douchebags. However the majority of guys and girls are pretty friendly. For some reason, I've found that girls are usually friendlier.


----------



## Kenny

Had my best friends graduation today, watching her, other friends and former colleagues graduate was a pleasure to be there, had a great night. Here's a few snaps:



















a friend that makes me look short :lol











there's some real good ones other people got, will post a few of them in a few days.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Punkhead said:


> Yeah, we're like the alternative kids, outsiders.


I'm thinking you look like this one actor, but I can't remember his name. I think he was in this one movie were he had a wife, and the only...

never mind, found him. imo you look like Paul Rudd. The movie was this is 40... you def don't look 40 of course lol.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

its scene/hipsters whatever u wanna call it.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> I'm thinking you look like this one actor, but I can't remember his name. I think he was in this one movie were he had a wife, and the only...
> 
> never mind, found him. imo you look like Paul Rudd. The movie was this is 40... you def don't look 40 of course lol.


yeah, just what I was about to say


----------



## Addychu

Punkhead said:


> Yeah, we're like the alternative kids, outsiders.


You seem very popular atm. :thumbsup

I've always been the odd one out too, emo/goth and now alternative let's say...


----------



## THANOS

At a wedding last weekend! Open bars always elevate these things, and this was no different .


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

..


----------



## Addychu

Mark_Show-Off96 said:


> On a trip to Niagara Falls then to Canada


Ah you look much older here, in a good way of course!


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

Addychu said:


> Ah you look much older here, in a good way of course!


2nd photo? that's from last winter.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Feeling great!


----------



## Rush

brandiexoxo said:


> Feeling great!





Spoiler: fixed it













:evil


----------



## Kenny

brandiexoxo said:


> Feeling great!





Rush said:


> Spoiler: fixed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :evil


:clap wonderful


----------



## Addychu

I took theses 2 photos yesterday, it was a lovely evening.


----------



## Paul Rudd

Feeling Fierce


----------



## Kenny

me with my nephew 



















my niece wanted to join in too 










had a great day with them today and 2 days ago.


----------



## Bushmaster

I'm feeling like a Warrior of Sunlight here, was so sunny today. Felt good to be free on a Saturday












Spoiler: Ice Cream.................with a horse















@UnDeFeatedKing


----------



## Magic

single scoop? :mj disappointed.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

The Ultimate New Black said:


> I'm feeling like a Warrior of Sunlight here, was so sunny today. Felt good to be free on a Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ice Cream.................with a horse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @UnDeFeatedKing


That picture of you and the horse is missing a Yennefer look-alike.


----------



## Bushmaster

It was a sunny day







. Had to have it fast or my hands would be sticky.


----------



## BK Festivus

A few photos from Phoenix Comicon the past couple days. Got to wish Jake a happy 60th birthday.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

bkfestivus said:


> A few photos from Phoenix Comicon the past couple days. Got to wish Jake a happy 60th birthday.


omg I love the bandages.


----------



## TheGmGoken

Just got an apartment and an IPhone


----------



## shutupchico

why even bother with a cone? the cone isn't worth the hassle. always cup


----------



## Addychu

TheGmGoken said:


> Just got an apartment and an IPhone


Wait im confused... Are you the girl or guy? I cant see anyones face, such a shame. 

Anyway congrats on the new apartment, the iphone, meh aha!


----------



## Mr. Socko

Jake Roberts looking good at 60 :wee-bey Who would've thought it 10 years ago?


----------



## TheGmGoken

Addychu said:


> Wait im confused... Are you the girl or guy? I cant see anyones face, such a shame.
> 
> Anyway congrats on the new apartment, the iphone, meh aha!


I'm da guy!

The girl is in my signature and avatar


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Growing my badass mustache


----------



## RyanPelley

That's a pretty nice mustache, mate.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Thank you kind sir


----------



## Phillies3:16

Met jake the snake and Chris Sabin a few weekends ago at skate and surf in asbury park. Jake was in good spirits and seemed happy. Sabin was awesome and we had a pretty good convo.


----------



## chantela94

Ayyy


----------



## wkc_23

Couple days ago. Was about go out in town.


----------



## Addychu

Makeup free selfie, Lmao.


----------



## What A Maneuver




----------



## Punkamaniac

Addychu said:


> Makeup free selfie, Lmao.


You look lovely.


----------



## Addychu

Punkamaniac said:


> You look lovely.


Aw thank you.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Addychu said:


> Makeup free selfie, Lmao.


*You look so adorable. *


----------



## Addychu

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> *You look so adorable. *


Seriously you guys are too nice to me, thank you :grin2:, glad my makeupless face doesnt scare you B. :x


----------



## slickg

Great looking bunch here! :cool2


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

Me in the middle, playing with my RATM tribute band in the Classic Grand in Glasgow.


----------



## Mox Girl

Me, cos I felt like it :lol


----------



## slickg

Thought I'd share some pics I took with wrestlers from when I went to C2E2 back in April. Was an awesome day!

with CM Punk










with Road Warrior Animal


----------



## Addychu

slickg said:


> Thought I'd share some pics I took with wrestlers from when I went to C2E2 back in April. Was an awesome day!
> 
> with CM Punk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with Road Warrior Animal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with Jerry "The King" Lawler


Im jealous that you met CM Punk. 

From last night, was a pretty rubbish night though.


----------



## slickg

Addychu said:


> Im jealous that you met CM Punk.


It was definitely an awesome experience for sure! Had a chance to chat with him for a couple minutes by the table he was selling shirts too since I was buying a shirt when the place first opened...surprisingly there was nobody else around at that time besides the people who worked at the shirt stand.


----------



## Kenny

PF69 said:


> Growing my badass mustache


Is that you, Merv?











slickg said:


> Thought I'd share some pics I took with wrestlers from when I went to C2E2 back in April. Was an awesome day!
> 
> with CM Punk


CM Punk :mark: :mark: how was the experience meeting him?



Addychu said:


> Im jealous that you met CM Punk.
> 
> From last night, was a pretty rubbish night though.


new smilie ? 

Nice to see you laughing, addy.


----------



## slickg

KENNY said:


> CM Punk :mark: :mark: how was the experience meeting him?


Totally awesome experience! He was at the con all 3 days and was super awesome to fans each day. Really down to earth dude...was talking to him about the Blackhawks since we are both huge fans. Top notch!


----------



## BK Festivus

My 1st baseball game of the season.


----------



## Rush

ohey


----------



## Mr. High IQ

brandiexoxo said:


>


Oh yeah. Now this is what I want to see.

Ladies, can any of you top Ms. Brandie?

Can Bradie top herself? Let's hope so.

In the meantime, I'm jerking off.


----------



## Mr. High IQ

Look, I don't want to be rude, but is there a certain someone posting photos in this thread who's transsexual? I won't mention any names just in case I'm mistaken, but I don't believe I am.


----------



## Yeah1993

dude you know 100 IQ is average and not maximum right?


----------



## JohnCooley

Oop lemme find out who.


----------



## Mr. High IQ

Yeah1993 said:


> dude you know 100 IQ is average and not maximum right?


My IQ has been measured in excess of 214.

I graduated college when I was 14.

I'm currently 26, and own and operate over a dozen monetized websites, which, combined, earn me over $200,000 a month.

Anyway, that's enough about me.

P.S., Brandie, if you're reading this: More tits, please.

Thank you.


----------



## Rush

Mr. High IQ said:


> Look, I don't want to be rude, but is there a certain someone posting photos in this thread who's transsexual? I won't mention any names just in case I'm mistaken, but I don't believe I am.


Yes, you caught me. I'm actually a 15 year old girl, how're you?


----------



## Chrome

Mr. High IQ said:


> My IQ has been measured in excess of 214.
> 
> I graduated college when I was 14.
> 
> I'm currently 26, and own and operate over a dozen monetized websites, which, combined, earn me over $200,000 a month.
> 
> Anyway, that's enough about me.
> 
> P.S., Brandie, if you're reading this: More tits, please.
> 
> Thank you.


Is that you tgmiveld?


----------



## Obfuscation

Transsexual? 

Well...

you know what. No.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91

Me


----------



## wkc_23

"Selfie stick....Lol jk"


----------



## Addychu

So many liars on this site.


----------



## RCSheppy

Average Joes vs Globo Gym - We won best outfits at the golf tournament, which means we win a keg and a party boat for a day. I approve.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Posting again to stay relevant.


----------



## Pratchett

Catalanotto said:


> Posting again to stay relevant.


Hot Rod!

I don't think you have posted one with Shatner yet. That would be (Y) imo.


----------



## Addychu

More photos from the other night.




























@Pratchett teeth. :wink2:


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

So you found your phone? :hb


----------



## Addychu

Magic said:


> So you found your phone? :hb


Nopes, theses are from facebook. :crying::crying:


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

:kobefacepalm

I had such high hopes.


----------



## Addychu

Magic said:


> :kobefacepalm
> 
> I had such high hopes.


I know, my luck sucks. :frown2:


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Hey


----------



## Punkhead




----------



## rikers10

A random picture my sister took of me haha Just thought i'd upload to introduce myself haha


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously




----------



## Magic

what beach is that breh?


also those are weird beach clothes. :side: although it's probably a lot colder there than it is here.


----------



## BORT

Addychu said:


>


Awesome hair (Y)


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Addychu said:


>


Tell your sis' I say...

:frankiehi



John Wick said:


>


PEZ :mark:


----------



## Addychu

BORT said:


> Awesome hair (Y)


Thank you. :smile2:



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Tell your sis' I say...
> 
> :frankiehi
> 
> 
> 
> PEZ :mark:


No she doesnt know you, I believe we are both pretty so stop trying to hurt my feelings.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

Showtime said:


> what beach is that breh?
> 
> 
> also those are weird beach clothes. :side: although it's probably a lot colder there than it is here.


It's the beach at Gunpowder State Park in Maryland, and it's a towel although I guess it does look a little like a sweater. :lol



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Tell your sis' I say...
> 
> :frankiehi
> 
> 
> 
> PEZ :mark:


CHAMP :mark:

FALLOUT :mark:


----------



## Kenny

m i a reel man guise


----------



## Addychu

The ugly sister morning selfie. :shrug


----------



## Punkamaniac

You're not ugly @Addychu.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

KENNY said:


> m i a reel man guise


Looks like it needs to be tailored up a bit but that's a swanky suit KENNETH.


----------



## SonnenChael

1 Month before I gained 30 Kilos because of stupid cortisol. 
Years of Training, being fat before. :|


----------



## Addychu

SonnenChael said:


> 1 Month before I gained 30 Kilos because of stupid cortisol.
> Years of Training, being fat before. :|


I know that feeling, well kind of, I carry excess water weight because of a hormone problem, can you not change your medication?


----------



## SonnenChael

Addychu said:


> I know that feeling, well kind of, I carry excess water weight because of a hormone problem, can you not change your medication?


Well, It changed. But 3 months fucked me up. :| Anyway, thanks, and I couldn't see any problems on you you mentioned. (I saw months ago your tumblr.)


----------



## Addychu

SonnenChael said:


> Well, It changed. But 3 months fucked me up. :| Anyway, thanks, and I couldn't see any problems on you you mentioned. (I saw months ago your tumblr.)


Ah it justs makes my skin puffy etc, isnt a big deal to most people, but it sucks still nonetheless, but you are doing much better right? I hope so.


----------



## SonnenChael

Complicated story. I'm not in much pain anymore, but the biggest issue is, every 2 days the part of my body, where it hurts, changes. Neck, Shoulder, Hip. Annoying, but more tolerable since Methotrexate but still not confortable enough to feel save making sports.


----------



## Kenny




----------



## Lady Eastwood

I can't see KENNY's pic, man.



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Tell your sis' I say...
> 
> :frankiehi



TIGHT


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Catalanotto said:


> I can't see KENNY's pic, man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIGHT


:cudi TIGHT


----------



## Kenny

Catalanotto said:


> I can't see KENNY's pic, man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIGHT


:nerd:


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I was just joking cuz it was huge hahahaha


----------



## Kenny

Catalanotto said:


> I was just joking cuz it was *huge* hahahaha


That's what they all say. :wink2:


----------



## marbman bman

I took this yesterday.

(My name is marbman because i'm using my brothers gmail.)


----------



## -DarrenJay-

marbman bman said:


> I took this yesterday.
> 
> (My name is marbman because i'm using my brothers gmail.)


Zeeyum


----------



## seabs

* @Addychu stop trying to get people banned. The pic was deleted.*


----------



## Addychu

Seabs said:


> * @Addychu stop trying to get people banned. The pic was deleted.*


It deserved a ban, you are not allowed to do it. :shrug


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

marbman bman said:


> I took this yesterday.
> 
> (My name is marbman because i'm using my brothers gmail.)


Very pretty!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Some Sailor Moon anyone? xD*


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

Hey fellas, I'm on a few other forums with my face so might as well


----------



## Addychu

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Hey fellas, I'm on a few other forums with my face so might as well



Just look at that body. :mark:


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

Addychu said:


> Just look at that body. :mark:


ahah I'm big IRL, do you think I should make a thread on my physique later?


----------



## Addychu

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> ahah I'm big IRL, do you think I should make a thread on my physique later?


Do you do any blogs or anything? I am a girl so I wont become like you however would be great for my boyfriend! At least put a good post in the workout thread, id be careful posting a thread just about it though, some people on here will think its just you wanting attention but to be honest, you work hard, so you deserve some compliments. :shrug


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

Posted it in the Rant section but I'll post it here too


----------



## Addychu

@Joffrey Baratheon im waiting.


----------



## Nov

top of the eiffel a couple of months back.


----------



## Mr. High IQ

*Update*: I've received a rep comment which has confirmed that the suspected transsexual is, in fact, a transsexual.

Thanks for the confirmation, @Catalanotto.


----------



## Addychu

Mr. High IQ said:


> *Update*: I've received a rep comment which has confirmed that the suspected transsexual is, in fact, a transsexual.
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation, @Catalanotto.


Proof please.


----------



## mobyomen

I was tired and messing around with the edit software on my phone this morning. I've been working like a dog and I feel like I hit the wall.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

It's been a minute, why not? :drake1


----------



## Headliner

Ok I see you with the fresh cut and get lo shades. I thought you had curly hair?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Went & got the close cut regular. I don't end up with the curly jewfro good hair, looking shit unless I let it grow. 

It's summer brah, way too hot for that shit. :drake1


----------



## Pratchett

Gen looking bad as FUCK. Better rep his ass before he kicks mine. :|

:sodone


----------



## VIPER

This is about two weeks ago but I was too lazy to post :lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Pratchett said:


> Gen looking bad as FUCK. Better rep his ass before he kicks mine. :|
> 
> :sodone


Pratch, we're brothers and Moms already told me not to mess with you anymore or I'll get the old what for.

You were always her favorite. :floyd1


----------



## henery

Darkness is here said:


> @Axe Cop
> Do i look like 21 this time around?


Are you a Pakistani, brother?

btw IDK why but many people on here think that I am your alt. >

Looking good btw.


----------



## Kenny

my niece <3


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

KENNY said:


> my niece <3


Do you hope she grows up to be like the girls in your sig?


----------



## Shagz

VIPER said:


> This is about two weeks ago but I was too lazy to post :lol


----------



## Marvin the Martian

For the moron calling me a neckbeard, his generic WF term to make himself feel better.


----------



## The True Believer

Me in Virgina Beach. Will probably post more pics later as I'm going to be staying here for a few more days.


----------



## Addychu

The True Believer said:


> Me in Virgina Beach. Will probably post more pics later as I'm going to be staying here for a few more days.


This is such a nice photo of you!


----------



## Addychu

This is my throwback for today, this was taken before my cat sadly got hit by a car and died, he was my baby.


----------



## Pratchett

Make sure you watch your language while you're there, @The True Believer :cudi


----------



## charlesxo

When the sleep deprevation hits. Also it's been a while. :side:

Forever still working on the neckbeard.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Do you hope she grows up to be like the girls in your sig?


lmaoooooooo 



Marvin the Martian said:


> For the moron calling me a neckbeard, his generic WF term to make himself feel better.


Fair play fella, do have balls after all.

Looking good no ****


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Genesis 1.0 said:


> It's been a minute, why not? :drake1


Clean cut, and fresh. you already know.











Bálor said:


> When the sleep deprevation hits. Also it's been a while. :side:
> 
> Forever still working on the neckbeard.


The slippers...excellent. I'm dying, but it's all in good. Cool pic, yo.

Nice pics to the rest of y'all too.


----------



## Addychu

Theses are my babies now. ?


----------



## Tony

I don't post here a lot but I thought I'd share a recent one of me


----------



## Kenny

why do i have a feeling your wearing a ziggler shirt


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> Clean cut, and fresh. you already know.


Yeah, it's about time to get it shaped up again. Can't be walking around looking like Grizzle Adams :heyman6


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

You mirin my tan?


----------



## Tony

KENNY said:


> why do i have a feeling your wearing a ziggler shirt


It's actually a Red Hot Chili Peppers shirt lol


----------



## VIPER

@Bálor @StraightEdgeJesus WHY ARE YOU TWO SO ADORABLE? :mark:

Everyone is so attractive, I swear :sodone People on forums aren't supposed to be this attractive! :lol


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

This better?


----------



## Addychu

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> This better?


Is that a booty next to you? aha.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Yeah, it's about time to get it shaped up again. *Can't be walking around looking like Grizzle Adams* :heyman6


:lel


----------



## The True Believer

Ummm.....help?


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

Addychu said:


> Is that a booty next to you? aha.


Can confirm it's gf booty


----------



## Addychu

The True Believer said:


> Ummm.....help?


So cute. :mark:


----------



## THANOS

Took this yesterday, figured it had been awhile.


----------



## McQueen

Where is your purple ass chin Thanos?


----------



## THANOS

McQueen said:


> Where is your purple ass chin Thanos?


I caked on the cover-up and skin filler , but look closely, it's there! :


----------



## BORT

THANOS said:


> Took this yesterday, figured it had been awhile.


You remind me of Jeremy Renner for some reason.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

The True Believer said:


> Ummm.....help?


What's going on with the facial hair? Is there a plan?


----------



## THANOS

BORT said:


> You remind me of Jeremy Renner for some reason.


Interesting, how should I take that lol? I usually get Justin Timberlake or Robert Pattinson. I still don't get either, but it doesn't stop people from saying it :draper2.


----------



## BORT

THANOS said:


> Interesting, how should I take that lol? I usually get Justin Timberlake or Robert Pattinson. I still don't get either, but it doesn't stop people from saying it :draper2.


Take it as a compliment my friend since Jeremy Renner is pretty cool (Y).

Or you could take it as something negative and in that case I'm sorry. Similar to @McQueen I was expecting you to be big and bulky looking with a purple ass chin .


----------



## THANOS

BORT said:


> Take it as a compliment my friend since Jeremy Renner is pretty cool (Y).
> 
> Or you could take it as something negative and in that case I'm sorry. Similar to @McQueen I was expecting you to be big and bulky looking with a purple ass chin .


In that case, i'll take it as a compliment :lol, thanks! And I have the reality gem, I simply changed my look for this pic .


----------



## The True Believer

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> What's going on with the facial hair? Is there a plan?


Nope. Just trying to see how far I can grow it.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

The True Believer said:


> Nope. Just trying to see how far I can grow it.


So it doesn't grow on your actual face? Do you have a job?


----------



## Kenny

Do you?


----------



## The True Believer

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> So it doesn't grow on your actual face? Do you have a job?


Not at the moment, no.


----------



## CALΔMITY

A dress I bought finally arrived so I wanted to try it on. It's apparently not made for big-busted women because man the struggle was real trying to get into this thing. The person who sold it gave the precise measurements of the dress and I should have paid closer attention to that. :lol


----------



## Kenny

you pull it off well, Cala.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Cal putting herself in harm's way knowing RUSH is still plotting on her large eyes.

:fuckedup


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Rush going for the eyes and KENNY going for errrthang else.

Run bish, run!


----------



## CALΔMITY

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Rush going for the eyes and KENNY going for errrthang else.
> 
> Run bish, run!





Genesis 1.0 said:


> Cal putting herself in harm's way knowing RUSH is still plotting on her large eyes.
> 
> :fuckedup


:wtf2


----------



## Genesis 1.0

We tried to warn you, next time you post a pic and KENNY can be seen peeking in the window, remember this moment.


----------



## Kenny




----------



## Genesis 1.0

Kenny left his daughter out of this one, def for Cala. Shit is getting real. :stephenA3


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I met Kacey Musgraves today, and she signed my album. :woo
@AryaDark, I'm still :woo'ing all over the place.

Can't see my face unfortunately, but you all know my pretty brown mug . :woo

Also this is my first time using the forums WOAT attachments, god knows how stretched this page will be. :woo


----------



## McQueen

I'm guessing she's some country star?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yeah won the Grammy for Best Country Album last year or the year before. Beat out my girl T-Swift, she was all :mj2.


----------



## Obfuscation

I hope you asked her to grab some curry w/ya.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I couldn't because the ******* in the back with the ten gallon hat and coffee was giving me the stankeye.


----------



## Obfuscation

This is why I detest Country music.


----------



## Rush

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Cal putting herself in harm's way knowing RUSH is still plotting on her large eyes.
> 
> :fuckedup





CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Rush going for the eyes and KENNY going for errrthang else.
> 
> Run bish, run!


:cudi

Why the fuck would i want oversized anime eyes that make me look like i'm tripping on lsd 24/7 :evil


----------



## CornNthemorN

Best night of my life


----------



## Kiz

Rockhead said:


> I met Kacey Musgraves today, and she signed my album. :woo
> 
> @AryaDark, I'm still :woo'ing all over the place.
> 
> Can't see my face unfortunately, but you all know my pretty brown mug . :woo
> 
> Also this is my first time using the forums WOAT attachments, god knows how stretched this page will be. :woo


that pic of her looking up at you is the face of pure fear


----------



## Addychu

My dogs selfie...


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

I am the night.










I used to be hella cute.










And one more because I feel like it.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Rush said:


> :cudi
> 
> Why the fuck would i want oversized anime eyes that make me look like i'm tripping on lsd 24/7 :evil


Don't lie, you'd do anything to avoid having Vic eyes. :fuckedup


----------



## CALΔMITY

Rush said:


> :cudi
> 
> Why the fuck would i want oversized anime eyes that make me look like i'm tripping on lsd 24/7 :evil


Alright now, my eyes aren't that big. :ann1



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Don't lie, you'd do anything to avoid having Vic eyes. :fuckedup


:done


----------



## Tiger Driver '91

posted one recently but what the hell.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

John Wick said:


>


Pezus Christ :tucky


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Pez looking like that dude that tries to steal your chick but is cool enough to be friends with after the fact. :drake1


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Pezus Christ :tucky


Hallelujah :tucky



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Pez looking like that dude that tries to steal your chick but is cool enough to be friends with after the fact. :drake1


I don't know if I should take this as a compliment or an insult. :flacco1


----------



## Genesis 1.0

It was definitely a compliment :flacco1


----------



## birthday_massacre

Calahart said:


> A dress I bought finally arrived so I wanted to try it on. It's apparently not made for big-busted women because man the struggle was real trying to get into this thing. The person who sold it gave the precise measurements of the dress and I should have paid closer attention to that. :lol


You look super cute in it .


----------



## CALΔMITY

birthday_massacre said:


> You look super cute in it .


Thanks. I honestly don't know if I can effectively squeeze back into it again. Once I actually get the top part over, it's smooth sailing since the fabric is really stretchy. It's just the part where the top of the skirt attaches where it isn't stretchable so I fear I'd undo some stitching if I tried to wear it again.  Sad part is the dress's general size would normally work for me, but the specific measurements do not. Idk if it can be tailored to fit better or not.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Calahart said:


> Thanks. I honestly don't know if I can effectively squeeze back into it again. Once I actually get the top part over, it's smooth sailing since the fabric is really stretchy. It's just the part where the top of the skirt attaches where it isn't stretchable so I fear I'd undo some stitching if I tried to wear it again.  Sad part is the dress's general size would normally work for me, but the specific measurements do not. Idk if it can be tailored to fit better or not.


Well, being the gentleman that I am, I would gladly assist you in getting the dress both on & off until we've got a system worked out.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Finally got some shades so my eyes can stop dying in the sun, bruh.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Well, being the gentleman that I am, I would gladly assist you in getting the dress both on & off until we've got a system worked out.














Catalanotto said:


> Finally got some shades so my eyes can stop dying in the sun, bruh.


Lookin good!

I need to just not ever buy sunglasses again. I only get like one or two uses out of them before they get mixed up in trash. Plus I can never seem to keep them from falling down my nose.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Calahart said:


> Thanks. I honestly don't know if I can effectively squeeze back into it again. Once I actually get the top part over, it's smooth sailing since the fabric is really stretchy. It's just the part where the top of the skirt attaches where it isn't stretchable so I fear I'd undo some stitching if I tried to wear it again.  Sad part is the dress's general size would normally work for me, but the specific measurements do not. Idk if it can be tailored to fit better or not.


You talk too much, Cala.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> You talk too much, Cala.



brb dry snitching on CHAMP for BAITING :heyman6


----------



## CALΔMITY

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> You talk too much, Cala.



:Taylor


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Genesis 1.0 said:


> brb dry snitching on CHAMP for BAITING :heyman6














Calahart said:


> :Taylor


Much better.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

CHAMPviaDQ said:


>


----------



## Addychu

I've been hanging around my animals a lot lately, they really cheer me up.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

Calahart said:


> Lookin good!
> 
> I need to just not ever buy sunglasses again. I only get like one or two uses out of them before they get mixed up in trash. Plus I can never seem to keep them from falling down my nose.


This is usually me but this pair I ended up "stealing" from a friend has served me well. :lol










Bonus photo of my cat Loki.


----------



## Addychu

John Wick said:


> This is usually me but this pair I ended up "stealing" from a friend has served me well. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus photo of my cat Loki.


Cute kitty. :mark:

My kitty...


----------



## Londrick




----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

Addychu said:


> Cute kitty. :mark:
> 
> My kitty...


Is that a WWE CCG being played on a Pokemon CCG mat? :lol That's cool. Cute kitty, they look very friendly.  That d6 bowtie is nerdy AND dapper.


----------



## Addychu

John Wick said:


> Is that a WWE CCG being played on a Pokemon CCG mat? :lol That's cool. Cute kitty, they look very friendly.  That d6 bowtie is nerdy AND dapper.


Thank you... Yes it is... We dont have a RAW DEAL mat but had a Pokemon one, so we decided to use it ahah.

And yes, she loves it, well I do anyway, such a cutie, just like yours. :mark:
(Im such a cat lady...:serious



Evalution said:


>


I really believed you when you said you were a girl, even though I thought you were a guy for many months... I WAS RIGHT.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Long hot ass day to be mowing the lawn. :westbrook4










After further inspection, I found that some young vandal had hastily scribbled "Fuck Cat, Oxi, RUSH, Soup, CP, & Clique." Of course I called the proper authorities & will not rest until the perpetrator(s) are brought to justice.

The police sketch resembled CHAMP :fuckedup


----------



## THANOS




----------



## Bushmaster

Spoiler: finished it


----------



## Addychu

Warm weather. :mark:


----------



## Punkamaniac

Addychu said:


> Warm weather. :mark:


Beaut.

I hate hot/warm weather though, give me pissing down with rain and heavy winds anyday of the week.


----------



## RyanPelley

Holy sun glare, but whatev. Austin 3:16.


----------



## Addychu

Punkamaniac said:


> Beaut.
> 
> I hate hot/warm weather though, give me pissing down with rain and heavy winds anyday of the week.


Thank you. :smile2:

I like just slightly warm weather... Not rain as I don't drive, I also get bloody wet in it.


----------



## Londrick

Got my speedo ready for when I got to the beach in a couple weeks.










@Shala's Summertime Massacre


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

Evalution said:


> Got my speedo ready for when I got to the beach in a couple weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Shala's Summertime Massacre


At least put a NSFW spoiler tag fella


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

Addychu said:


> Warm weather. :mark:


:reigns2


----------



## THANOS

Evalution said:


> Got my speedo ready for when I got to the beach in a couple weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Shala's Summertime Massacre


----------



## Londrick

THANOS said:


>


Fixed


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Some dude posted a pic of himself in a speedo?









Yeah I know wrestling is full of the same (except in far better shape) but between this guy's creepy smile, nipple ring and gut...what's seen cannot be unseen.

Good luck guy. You'll need it. 
Should you ever have children....they're screwed. :lol
I can see it now...Your daughter brings over her new boyfriend, out pops you in the speedo to splash right in between them sitting in the hot tub.
"HEY! YOU GUISE!"

For the love of God why do people keep quoting it!? fpalm


----------



## Addychu

John Wick said:


> :reigns2


Gosh, I love that wink. :mark:


----------



## Impolite

Weird how back in the 90s speedos were just standard for men at the beach, and now whenever you see someone rocking a speedo, you naturally assume they're a pervert.


----------



## mkh

trip in bulgaaria swimming in the black sea


----------



## Born of Osiris

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> For the love of God why do people keep quoting it!? fpalm It's kind of hard for me to masturbate to him with my mom next to me reading Cat in the Hat :argh: Damn him for triggering my homosexual tendencies :no:


Jesus man, keep this shit out of the public :woah


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Shala's Summertime Massacre said:


> Jesus man, keep this shit out of the public :woah


I didn't laugh because 'you got me' and I was upset, rather I didn't laugh because that wasn't even remotely funny.

I did laugh somewhat at all the negs you two left me of the pictures of speedo guy which I'm going to go ahead and block soon, rendering your neg pointless.

I would so hire you just to make someone I know uncomfortable.


----------



## Addychu

Shala's Summertime Massacre said:


> Jesus man, keep this shit out of the public :woah


Your avatar omg!!!! :mark:


----------



## Vic

Spoiler: Pic


----------



## Kenny




----------



## Genesis 1.0

Vic said:


> Spoiler: Pic


VIC! :thecause

You remind me of the dude from ballers


----------



## Trublez

:mj4 at anyone that believes that's really Londrick with the way he trolls on here. If it is then lol.


----------



## Addychu

Trublez said:


> :mj4 at anyone that believes that's really Londrick with the way he trolls on here. If it is then lol.


I believe him... :serious:


----------



## Londrick

Trublez said:


> :mj4 at anyone that believes that's really Londrick with the way he trolls on here. If it is then lol.












BTW I mean he's gay as in happy. :mj


----------



## Chrome

^
:cenaooh


----------



## Trublez

My name has 1 "b" hun.


----------



## Londrick

Trublez said:


> My name has 1 "b" hun.


You're not important enough to get your name spelled correctly.


----------



## Trublez

Evalution said:


> You're not important enough to get your name spelled correctly.


kay2


----------



## Mugging of Cena

With the wife in Kauai


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

:heston




















l e l


----------



## Addychu

Evalution said:


> BTW I mean he's gay as in happy. :mj


:sexyhi :x


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously




----------



## Tiger Driver '91

hola


----------



## Addychu

A selfie of me.


----------



## EireUnited

Walking through Terra Metica last month, an amazing theme park in Spain. Great day.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*GFW! Poppa Pump! Dat Boy Double J!
*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

^ Scotty Steiner owning that photo. 
Didn't even notice JJ until you pointed him out.


----------



## RyanPelley

Can you guys see me?


----------



## Addychu

A great night with my grandad.


----------



## why

:cheer


----------



## Death Rider




----------



## Joff

me on canada day


----------



## Addychu

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> me on canada day


I swear this is the first time I've seen you...


----------



## Razor Mike

Addychu looks a bit like a young Cher.


----------



## Addychu

Razor Mike said:


> Addychu looks a bit like a young Cher.


I think that's a good thing? :wink2: Thank you, who is the girl in your siggie and avatar?


----------



## Yeah1993

LIGHTS

What a BABE.







Good times.


----------



## BkB Hulk

That's my thing.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Waiting for my food at Denny's. Decided to take a selfie.


----------



## THANOS

At a Buffalo Bisons game watching Boyd get smashed in the 6th last night .


----------



## McQueen

Calahart said:


> Waiting for my food at Denny's. Decided to take a selfie.


Don't take this wrong honey but you look way too sober to be eating at Denny's.


----------



## chargebeam




----------



## CALΔMITY

McQueen said:


> Don't take this wrong honey but you look way too sober to be eating at Denny's.


:lol

I tend to head there when work sends me out of town to stay overnight.


----------



## McQueen

Fair enough. I have a work trip next week so maybe I'll end up sober at Denny's too.


----------



## ABAS

This was me on my road trip, I do not remember taking this picture and have no idea where I was, I may have been intoxicated....I'm the one with the Sox hat on obviously...other dude is my best friend...


----------



## Mr. Socko

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *GFW! Poppa Pump! Dat Boy Double J!
> *






Pay attention around the 1:30 mark :saul


----------



## CALΔMITY

5am, don't wanna work.


----------



## Mox Girl

My newest shirt


----------



## Mr. High IQ

Large breasts.


----------



## Kenny




----------



## Pratchett

KENNY said:


>


I see you wearing warm stuff like that, and then I remember about different hemispheres.
I want a jacket like that now. But not right now.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I like that jacket as well. I used to have one similar to it.

Also that ambrose shirt. :lmao
Only person that shirt could ever look right on by principle is Renee.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

It's Saturday so you know what that means #SELFIESATURDAY fpalm


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Wrestling Under The Stars in Niles, OH tonight. Hell of a night. *




























*Dylan Bostic and Ray Lyn are future WWE stars for sure, met them twice now cool af*


















*Tessa Blanchard is legit, cannot believe she is not in the WWE with Charlotte! Her theme made me mark so hard it was 4 Horsemen remix, her match with Mickie was epic.*


----------



## SonoShion

http://i.imgur.com/RZCSLs1.jpg


----------



## Magic

SonoShion said:


>



looking good breh. not a fan of the filter, but still a nice picture. what kind of watch is that?


----------



## Addychu

deadeyes said:


>


Very dark.


----------



## Ahem...

deadeyes said:


>


Your eyes are beautiful...


----------



## Addychu

Yay or nay guys? Looking to get ones with crystals on or something but just seeing if they look alright lol.


----------



## Mr. Socko

I'd go for just the one to be honest. Two seems like overkill to me.


----------



## Addychu

Mr. Socko said:


> I'd go for just the one to be honest. Two seems like overkill to me.


Yes I'm not sure on it either.



deadeyes said:


> no expert on this but i say yay think they will cool on ya


Thank you, this is me BTW.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

2 nose piercings is overkill imho


----------



## Addychu

Tbh I've decided that it doesn't look right, the studs look great though, thanks guys. :thumbsup


----------



## Pratchett

Addychu said:


> Tbh I've decided that it doesn't look right, the studs look great though, thanks guys. :thumbsup


That's OK then. I was going to suggest a chain to link the two piercings, but I also realize I have odd tastes. :evil


----------



## LaMelo

I agree with Pratchett!


----------



## Evolution

A couple more photos from this season just gone. Getting really keen to head back this November and do another one. Money be damned imo.

70cm in 36 hours was a gnarly way to spend my first full weekend off all season. Pity we didn't get much more snow like that for the rest of the season. Spent the day with a few friends, it was completely mental. Best two days of my life for sure.









As you can see I'm designed to be seen in goggles 









And the obligatory photo of myself on NYE (not sure if I've already posted this one lol) but yeah. Someone thought it was a good idea to take a photo of me in the middle of an Edward 40-hands challenge...









I'll have you know I finished both bottles AND made it to work the next day.


----------



## Headliner

That last picture is such a boss picture. EVO POPPING BOTTLES. :lel


----------



## Kiz

needs more GOON


----------



## slickg

Had the pleasure of driving this Pontiac GTO a few months back...was a blast!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It's been awhile, but I'm back! We went to see Terminator yesterday:*


----------



## Londrick

Addychu said:


> Yay or nay guys? Looking to get ones with crystals on or something but just seeing if they look alright lol.


Looks good. Better than the regular nose piercings.



tylermoxreigns said:


> It's Saturday so you know what that means #SELFIESATURDAY fpalm


Damn girl, you fine.


----------



## The True Believer

About to leave for Texas in a few hours.


----------



## Addychu

Evalution said:


> Looks good. Better than the regular nose piercings.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn girl, you fine.


I thought I was your girl? 
And I want to get better rings and give it another go, I like to be different tbh. :thumbsup









From the other day before a preseason football game.


----------



## Londrick

Addychu said:


> I thought I was your girl?
> And I want to get better rings and give it another go, I like to be different tbh. :thumbsup


You're my number one.


----------



## Joff

i fucked my arm up playing hockey


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously




----------



## Addychu

More selfies please guys. :thumbsup










The love of my life.


----------



## Magic

SUPERIOR said:


> About to leave for Texas in a few hours.


aww ya, dat mickey mouse shit.


----------



## witchblade000




----------



## Chad Allen

From my instagram


----------



## What A Maneuver




----------



## CALΔMITY

Dat ass


----------



## Rick Sanchez




----------



## Tiger Driver '91

ugly ol mug.


----------



## wkc_23

DDR got me killed over here.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I miss playing DDR


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Two of the first pictures I ever posted here. Good times.


:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Changes




----------



## Addychu

My hair has gone purple. :thumbsup


----------



## Kenny

me with my younger cousins


----------



## chargebeam




----------



## JaymeN

This is like a year old but I'm sensitive cause I just dyed my hair red and I'm not loving it. Baaaae on the left. (remind me to never say bae)


----------



## BK Festivus

Got his new book signed earlier today. Aside from congratulating him on being a bestseller (which he tweeted about), I asked him a kinda random question: is there any story behind why he often refers to Ryback as The Ryback? Bryan laughed and said "nope there's no story, I just find it funny for some reason" and I told him, "well...you're not the only one because I find it funny too." haha


----------



## BORT

Addychu said:


> The love of my life.


Cute cat.

Reminds me of my cat Marty. I would let him outside every morning and usually by the afternoon he'd come in. All I'd have to do is shake his bag of food outside and he'd come storming in to the house. 

Anyway one day he just never came back . I really miss him. At least with my old cat I knew how he died(he's buried in my backyard now). It just sucks not knowing what happened to him.


----------



## Ya Ya

*Getting ready for a workout at the gym.*


----------



## Continuum

shame my fap folder is full


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Got a haircut the other day and decided to take a selfie. If I had more of a "don't fuck with me" expression on my face, it might have made a good rap album cover.


----------



## Addychu

BORT said:


> Cute cat.
> 
> Reminds me of my cat Marty. I would let him outside every morning and usually by the afternoon he'd come in. All I'd have to do is shake his bag of food outside and he'd come storming in to the house.
> 
> Anyway one day he just never came back . I really miss him. At least with my old cat I knew how he died(he's buried in my backyard now). It just sucks not knowing what happened to him.


Oh sweetie, im so sorry, my cat is an indoor one, my Berry (first one) was an outdoors one and got hit by a car and I found him outside on the grass, I could never go through that again, but luckily I had him back to cremate him.

Im so sorry about your kitty cat. :crying:


----------



## BORT

Addychu said:


> Oh sweetie, im so sorry, my cat is an indoor one, my Berry (first one) was an outdoors one and got hit by a car and I found him outside on the grass, I could never go through that again, but luckily I had him back to cremate him.
> 
> Im so sorry about your kitty cat. :crying:


Yea my previous cat before Marty got hit by a car. I'm probably going to make sure my cat's an indoor one next time. 

Anyway here's a pic of him around a month or 2 I think before he went missing.










This pic always make me :lol. I think this was a day before we bought him a new collar.


----------



## Addychu

BORT said:


> Yea my previous cat before Marty got hit by a car. I'm probably going to make sure my cat's an indoor one next time.
> 
> Anyway here's a pic of him around a month or 2 I think before he went missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic always make me :lol. I think this was a day before we bought him a new collar.


That tongue, SO CUTE!


----------



## Ya Ya

*I absolutely love kitty cats and yours is adorable. Here are a few pics of my little furry baby boy Mr. Meowsalot.*

Mr. Meowsalot in a high chair that was my Moms old high chair from way back that her dad(my Grandpa) made.










I love the facial expression he has on this one.


----------



## VIPER

Since it's been a while. This is from last week when I straightened my hair for the first time in forever.


----------



## witchblade000

This is from Friday









And here is something random


----------



## RiC David

The first photo is the one I usually use online but it's from 2010 so I ought to update it but it's my favourite. [Ack, it's blown up to all hell! It's supposed to be tiny]








Here are a couple from my friend's wedding in Poland last month:

















Here's an obligatory mirror selfie:








And if that's not camwhore-ish enough then there's also this:








​
Hey don't act like we don't all keep shirtless photos of ourselves on our harddrive!

I'm actually not vain, I'm really self conscious and have a low self image - I don't like having my picture taken because I look really inconsistent. I took those self photos to try to pinpoint why sometimes I like how I look and sometimes I don't.


----------



## Addychu

RiC David said:


> The first photo is the one I usually use online but it's from 2010 so I ought to update it but it's my favourite. [Ack, it's blown up to all hell! It's supposed to be tiny]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple from my friend's wedding in Poland last month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an obligatory mirror selfie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if that's not camwhore-ish enough then there's also this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Hey don't act like we don't all keep shirtless photos of ourselves on our harddrive!
> 
> I'm actually not vain, I'm really self conscious and have a low self image - I don't like having my picture taken because I look really inconsistent. I took those self photos to try to pinpoint why sometimes I like how I look and sometimes I don't.


Ive never seen your face, gosh, hello! :smile2:


----------



## BORT

witchblade000 said:


> And here is something random


LOL Michael Myers is awesome.

I remember putting this mask on on Halloween after school in 7th grade, I walked around all through school and everyone was like either "WTF?" or laughing. My teacher finally saw me and yelled at me told me to take it off.

I went to a Catholic school btw.


----------



## Londrick

Ya Ya said:


> *Getting ready for a workout at the gym.*


Nice ass.


----------



## Ya Ya

Evalution said:


> Nice ass.


Thanks, I guess.:wink2:


----------



## Shagz

Ya Ya said:


> Thanks, I guess.:wink2:


Fucking hell, Is that really you?


----------



## Ya Ya

Fucking Hell, it really is me.

Here is another one of me from June while I was at Ocean City.


----------



## Allur

Ya Ya said:


> Fucking Hell, it really is me.
> 
> Here is another one of me from June while I was at Ocean City.


nice feet


----------



## Londrick

How old are you?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The new girl is cute. I see you @Ya Ya :cudi*


----------



## DA

:eyeroll


----------



## Ya Ya

Thanks everybody. My feet are hot as hell especially when I get a pedicure.  I am 18 years old and starting college this month. I am going to be studying Speech Pathology.


----------



## Curry

We pervin' now?

I think we pervin' now...


----------



## Allur

Ya Ya said:


> Thanks everybody. *My feet are hot as hell* especially when I get a pedicure.  I am 18 years old and starting college this month. I am going to be studying Speech Pathology.


You got that one right :damn


----------



## Mr. Socko

Welcome @yaya :drose

kada


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

:ti I'll go buy a 24 pack of bottled water for you guys, brb.


----------



## Chloe

Came to see what the hype was about. Wasn't disappointed tbh. bama

@Ya Ya, you could probably get one of the guys on here to buy you a membership so you can frolic in the CB where the real fun is. ositivity


----------



## Ya Ya

No need to buy me shit. Unless it is a Tropical Beach house in Hawaii.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

No beard.


----------



## Chloe

Ya Ya a gold digger? :woah

uttahere


----------



## Arcade

Ya Ya said:


> Thanks everybody. My feet are hot as hell especially when I get a pedicure.  I am 18 years old and starting college this month. I am going to be studying Speech Pathology.


Just some advice, but avoid the person with the username "Sheamus_ROCKS" on this forum.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Arcade said:


> Just some advice, but avoid the person with the username "Sheamus_ROCKS" on this forum.


Leave Wagg alone :cudi


----------



## ABAS

Ya Ya said:


> No need to buy me shit. Unless it is a Tropical Beach house in Hawaii.





Eh, Hawaii is boring.


:what the fuck did I just type?


----------



## Kiz

Ya Ya said:


> Thanks everybody. My feet are hot as hell especially when I get a pedicure.  I am 18 years old and starting college this month. I am going to be studying Speech Pathology.


you've made the worst mistake of your life


----------



## Ya Ya

What is the worst decision of my life?


----------



## Magic

making them so thirsty.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## Ya Ya

RUSSELL said:


> making them so thirsty.


If there that thirsty I suggest they head to the fridge and get a nice cool drink. I am not that juicy. :grin2:


----------



## Bavles

Ah, what the hell.


----------



## Reaper

RUSSELL said:


> making them so thirsty.


TBH, the men in here aren't the only ones that are thirsty.


----------



## Gandhi

The Apostate said:


> TBH, the men in here aren't the only ones that are thirsty.


Most of the people on here who are thirsty are men, unfortunately.


----------



## Reaper

Gandhi said:


> Most of the people on here who are thirsty are men, unfortunately.


I'll chalk that one up to forum demographics though. Men clearly outnumber women on this site :draper2


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Why am I not surprised? :booklel


----------



## wkdsoul




----------



## ABAS

Ya Ya said:


> If there that thirsty I suggest they head to the fridge and get a nice cool drink. *I am not that juicy.* :grin2:





You just straight up said your Beaver Dam has the Hoover Dam on the other side keeping all the water out...Guess the Beaver Dam is used up and damaged?


----------



## Ya Ya

Hawk Harrelson said:


> You just straight up said your Beaver Dam has the Hoover Dam on the other side keeping all the water out...Guess the Beaver Dam is used up and damaged?


Oh Hell No, it is far from used up and no damage at all. :wink2:


----------



## ABAS

Ya Ya said:


> Oh Hell No, it is far from used up and no damage at all. :wink2:






Is it still under construction?


----------



## Born of Osiris

@Ya Ya

Thoughts on feet?


----------



## Ya Ya

Hawk Harrelson said:


> Is it still under construction?


It's still young and a work in progress. :grin2:


----------



## Ya Ya

Shala's Summertime Massacre said:


> @Ya Ya
> 
> Thoughts on feet?


Feet are a wonderful thing. everyone should take great care of them. They provide us with stability and balance when we stand. :grin2:


----------



## The Tempest

Ya Ya said:


> Feet are a wonderful thing. everyone should take great care of them. They provide us with stability and balance when we stand. :grin2:


 @Chrome :woo :dance :EDWIN7


----------



## Chrome

Ya Ya said:


> *Feet are a wonderful thing.* everyone should take great care of them. They provide us with stability and balance when we stand. :grin2:


They certainly are.


----------



## Ya Ya

You must pamper your feet. Pedicures are a must.


----------



## Trublez




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

:hansen


----------



## Cashmere

Smh.



Trublez said:


>


It's real :lol. Lol y'all need Jesus.


----------



## ABAS

Ya Ya said:


> It's still young and a work in progress. :grin2:





Yo Waggs, you got this.


----------



## Coach

So pathetic


----------



## Punkhead

Well, this escalated quickly. Haven't seen the photos, but judging by the activity that this thread has never seen before (in my memory), it must be some serious shit.


----------



## Trublez

Ya Ya said:


> *Getting ready for a workout at the gym.*





Ya Ya said:


> Fucking Hell, it really is me.
> 
> Here is another one of me from June while I was at Ocean City.


Scared off by thirsty geeks. :mj4


----------



## A$AP

Don't worry, I brought enough for everybody.


----------



## Chrome

Got a funny feeling we're not gonna be seeing Ya Ya again.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Trublez said:


> Scared off by thirsty geeks. :mj4


:ha 

Smooth guys. Real smooth.


----------



## Coach

So who actually perved her away


----------



## DOPA

Jesus christ this forum never changes :lmao


----------



## Chloe

I'm pretty sure when got FEET got mentioned it was taken a STEP too far. :bored


----------



## Chloe

However I'd put my money on some freak geek PMing her. :draper2


----------



## Yeah1993

This thread should be constantly scanned by admins for perma-banning.


----------



## Addychu

I still think she seems a little odd... But she will be back if she's into wrestling. :shrug

Ps. I didn't know she deleted the photos... But she did put a gym and bikini photo up, if she is a she. :haha


----------



## Braylyt

Ahw maaaan I missed whatever everyone was drooling over.

Up yours timezones



edit: Wait a minute... I missed feet too?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Wow, you guys actually scared someone off. :Jordan

Record time too. :mj4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

My fiance and I at her parents' house in Central Jersey for a BBQ this past Saturday:


----------



## witchblade000

ShowStopper said:


> My fiance and I at her parents' house in Central Jersey for a BBQ this past Saturday:


Lucky for you.


----------



## whelp

witchblade000 said:


> Lucky for you.


I know, I love BBQ!


----------



## witchblade000

whelp said:


> I know, I love BBQ!


I meant the fact that he has someone in his life to spend time with.


----------



## Addychu

Selfie before work.


----------



## whelp

witchblade000 said:


> I meant the fact that he has someone in his life to spend time with.


yeh I know, I was just being daft.

you'll be fine, fight the good fight!


----------



## cazwell

A couple from a festival a few weeks back, posing in all my glory


----------



## Addychu

cazwell said:


> A couple from a festival a few weeks back, posing in all my glory


Your tattoos. :mark:


----------



## Londrick

posted it in the CB might as well post it in here


----------



## Londrick

WHAT A STUD


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

ShowStopper said:


> My fiance and I at her parents' house in Central Jersey for a BBQ this past Saturday:


Early congrats to the big day, dude. Y'all def look good together.


----------



## brandiexoxo

It has been awhile so not anything interesting to report. I went to my first wedding this past weekend!. My boyfriends sister got married! 
.








.








My first nephew! 6 months! 
.








Got a super nice raise at work today due to minimum wage going up. They had to increase my salary to stay consistent with my employees getting raises. 








My sweet pea turned 3 on Saturday!  Growing up to fast!







Thanks for reading this Brandie update. See ya in a couple months!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

brandie is bae :tommy


----------



## Shagz

WOWZIZ!


----------



## Pratchett

Evalution said:


> posted it in the CB might as well post it in here


That looks like a nice healthy burn you have going on there. :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Gandhi said:


> Most of the people on here who are thirsty are men, unfortunately.





The Apostate said:


> I'll chalk that one up to forum demographics though. Men clearly outnumber women on this site :draper2


Pretty much. The only exception being when the Shield thread was around.

Also jesus christ reading through the past few pages was good for a chuckle. :lmao Poor girl.


----------



## Millsybeast

IDK why I used a video recorder when I have a phone, but I guess I couldn't find it. I also look about 12 in this pic but really I'm 23, honest. Rocking a BNB shirt too.


----------



## Reaper

Calahart said:


> Pretty much. The only exception being when the Shield thread was around.
> 
> Also jesus christ reading through the past few pages was good for a chuckle. :lmao Poor girl.


Well ... if you're gonna post bikini pics of yourself and then flirt ... you get no sympathy ... :draper2

:lol


----------



## Callisto

Millsybeast said:


> IDK why I used a video recorder when I have a phone, but I guess I couldn't find it. I also look about 12 in this pic but really I'm 23, honest. Rocking a BNB shirt too.


Thom Yorke has a WF account :wee-bey


----------



## JaymeN

I posted a few days ago but I said something about my red hair and how I was haaaating it but I think I'm slowly starting to like it. Mind the duck lips.


----------



## Addychu

The Apostate said:


> Well ... if you're gonna post bikini pics of yourself and then flirt ... you get no sympathy ... :draper2
> 
> :lol


Exactly, she wanted it... :shrug


----------



## Londrick

Some fine looking ladies on here. @Addychu @brandiexoxo @JaymeN @yaya :drose


----------



## Addychu

Evalution said:


> Some fine looking ladies on here. @Addychu @brandiexoxo @JaymeN @yaya :drose


:yes im first. :wink2:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

ShowStopper said:


> My fiance and I at her parents' house in Central Jersey for a BBQ this past Saturday:


----------



## Londrick

Addychu said:


> :yes im first. :wink2:


That's cause you're the best looking. 



Legit BOSS said:


>












:woah


----------



## Addychu

Evalution said:


> That's cause you're the best looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :woah


----------



## Evolution

Addychu said:


> Selfie before work.


Were you going to a Walking Dead-theme day at your work? Or is it just the filters you put on the photo?


----------



## Addychu

Evolution said:


> Were you going to a Walking Dead-theme day at your work? Or is it just the filters you put on the photo?


Was trying a new camera app. :wink2:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Legit BOSS said:


>


:lmao Well done.



Evalution said:


> That's cause you're the best looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :woah


:lmao Jesus.

:ti


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

ShowStopper said:


> My fiance and I at her parents' house in Central Jersey for a BBQ this past Saturday:


How sweet. :3


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

Evolution said:


> Were you going to a Walking Dead-theme day at your work? Or is it just the filters you put on the photo?


nah more like this:











the dead as fuck look lolz


----------



## IceTheRetroKid




----------



## Top Heel

IceTheRetroKid said:


>


No offense.. But girl or boy?


----------



## Addychu

Top Heel said:


> No offense.. But girl or boy?


He's a guy. :smile2:


----------



## RyanPelley

ShowStopper said:


> My fiance and I at her parents' house in Central Jersey for a BBQ this past Saturday:


Whoa, fucking beautiful.

And she's not bad either.


----------



## gabrielcev

erewrewrew


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Top Heel said:


> No offense.. But girl or boy?





Addychu said:


> He's a guy. :smile2:


^^
Yeah should have pointed that out, mentioned it in chatbox.

Total girlyboy transvestite!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I just met Kevin Nash!*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Legit BOSS said:


> *I just met Kevin Nash!*


:banderas


----------



## Londrick

He's got the super shredder helmet on the table :dead3


----------



## Addychu

I look bad as I just finished work but from yesterday. :yes


----------



## THANOS

A couple from an outdoor wedding I went to yesterday!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Nice pics, y'all.


----------



## THANOS

Btw, just so you guys know, Jenna took that picture of us using a fucking "SELFIE STICK". That's right, I'm going to own that shit right now, a pink flamboyant selfie stick 

It looked similar to this:


----------



## THANOS

One more to meet my quarterly picture quota


----------



## The True Believer

Question:

Are those green contacts?

If not, how did you become a member of the Green Lantern Corps?


----------



## Blade Runner

THANOS said:


> A couple from an outdoor wedding I went to yesterday!


great pics Showsto..... I mean THANOS! :grin2:


----------



## THANOS

SUPERIOR said:


> Question:
> 
> Are those green contacts?
> 
> If not, how did you become a member of the Green Lantern Corps?


:lol Nope natural colour. I was tearing up because my eyes were getting dry, and they tend to turn more green when they are moist, otherwise they are more hazel lol.



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> great pics Showsto..... I mean THANOS! :grin2:


:lmao @ShowStopper told me about that, funny shit, but hey he's a good looking dude, so I'm perfectly fine with that. It's better than the Justin Timberlake/Robert Pattinson crap I get weekly.


----------



## Blade Runner

THANOS said:


> :lmao @ShowStopper told me about that, funny shit, but hey he's a good looking dude, so I'm perfectly fine with that. It's better than the Justin Timberlake/Robert Pattinson crap I get weekly.


ha I do see Robert Pattinson a little bit, Justin Timberlake not so much tho. maybe they got it mixed up with fellow NSYNC member JC Chasez


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I kinda see the showstopper bit now. when comparing the recent posts. lol


----------



## LaMelo

Addychu said:


> I look bad as I just finished work but from yesterday. :yes


You never look bad!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I had a wonderful weekend. I went to the Fandom Fest convention for some anime and wrasslin and ended up winning Mortal Kombat. My girlfriend then treated me to brunch at the Yacht Club and bought us tickets for Dragonball Z: Resurrection of Frieza as a belated birthday present:*


----------



## RiC David

THANOS said:


> One more to meet my quarterly picture quota


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It is hilarious that @THANOS has THE LOOK and dislikes Reigns :ti. YOU'RE FUCKIN UP THE STEREOTYPE OF REIGNS HATERS :cuss:!!!!*


----------



## THANOS

Legit BOSS said:


> *It is hilarious that @THANOS has THE LOOK and dislikes Reigns :ti. YOU'RE FUCKIN UP THE STEREOTYPE OF REIGNS HATERS :cuss:!!!!*


:lmao

That's gold. Believe it or not, Reigns is actually growing on me. I still won't consider myself a fan of him, yet, but I don't dislike him anymore really, just kind of meh to him now lol.

I guess I'm a walking oxymoron of sorts.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

THANOS said:


> :lmao
> 
> That's gold. Believe it or not, Reigns is actually growing on me. I still won't consider myself a fan of him, yet, but I don't dislike him anymore really, just kind of meh to him now lol.
> 
> I guess I'm a walking oxymoron of sorts.


*Excellent news! The statistics are now in our favor once again :curry2*


----------



## Mr. Socko

THANOS said:


> It's better than the Justin Timberlake/Robert Pattinson crap I get weekly.


Being confused for JT or Pattinson is a bad thing nowadays? :WTF


----------



## Reaper

Legit BOSS said:


> ​


Man, I can't decide who's prettier in this pic ... You or your girlfriend :shrug


----------



## RCSheppy

Just wrapped up our season, lost 9-8 in the finals. Note the shortest guy on the team (me) in the back row... because that makes sense.


----------



## TCE

Taken on Saturday:


----------



## Vic

Spoiler: Big probably



*GOD PLZ DON'T TAKE THE PORN
*


----------



## chemical

I usually don't post pictures of myself often on forums because people can be complete jackasses, but I figured the people on this forum are mostly decent and aren't terribly judgmental, so yeah. I also figure that if people want to hate me for my appearance and not want to be my friend that they're probably not worth having in my life in the first place. Additionally, I'm engaged so someone obviously thinks I'm beautiful.


----------



## B-Dawg

Hi


----------



## Addychu

Mrs. McGregor said:


> Hi


Hi.


----------



## B-Dawg

Addychu said:


> Hi.


I was just talking to Skins on PS4, and I told him that you said Hi to me. His response: "Fuck that bitch, she has no hairline." :lmao

I think you need to cut off communications with him.


----------



## Addychu

Mrs. McGregor said:


> I was just talking to Skins on PS4, and I told him that you said Hi to me. His response: "Fuck that bitch, she has no hairline." :lmao
> 
> I think you need to cut off communications with him.


He would never say that. ut


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

This was me at Niagra Falls in Canada when I took a trip in December/January. 

I naturally live in America of course!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*There's nothing like a fresh edge up!*


----------



## ReginaLeopold

I should quit smoking...


----------



## Londrick

ReginaLeopold said:


> I should quit smoking...


Nice. Unfortunately since you smoke you're a 5/10. 8/10 if you didn't.


----------



## Gandhi

I think women look hot when they're smoking.

I'm dead serious.


----------



## 307858

*Brie Mode*

*The OC - Where's Marisa Cooper?*









Obligatory Smile









Brie Mode!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadout

ReginaLeopold said:


> I should quit smoking...


No - Don't ever change!


----------



## Reaper

Gandhi said:


> I think women look hot when they're smoking.
> 
> I'm dead serious.


So do I. Hence why I never really complain when my wife has a *** or two. It makes her look even more fuckable.


----------



## NoyK

*Was finally cleared to go to the beach since my surgery :mark: :mark: :mark: *


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Went to a masquerade-themed 21st, asked, "Can I wear any kind of mask?" She said yes, and this was the result:


----------



## Heath V

The Apostate said:


> So do I. Hence why I never really complain when my wife has a *** or two. It makes her look even more fuckable.


Lol.


----------



## Heath V

Legit BOSS said:


> *I just met Kevin Nash!*


Wow he looks huge in that picture!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Heath V said:


> Wow he looks huge in that picture!


*Well, he is 7'0 and I am a 5'11 Chocolate Midget :hunter*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## cazwell

Sat at the front of everyone :grin2:


----------



## XLNC04




----------



## Headliner

Can't wait for BBR to fuck up so I can take his girl.:mj


----------



## The_It_Factor

Legit BOSS said:


> *Well, he is 7'0 and I am a 5'11 Chocolate Midget :hunter*


He is one huge dude. I said what's up to him at the airport after WM30 and couldn't believe how big he is. I'm just shy of 6'3 barefoot and he towered over me. I don't doubt he's 300+ either.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

You know I've been on this forum for a while now... and well I'm a pretty infrequent poster so I doubt any one cares but here I am the short white guy.










And Here I am again in a low res photo with puppets. Because Puppets Rule!


----------



## NoyK

*Another beach day. *:grin2:


----------



## Addychu

.


----------



## NoyK

*@Addychu You have no idea how much I'd love to say that myself. Be proud you have one. *


----------



## Addychu

NoyK said:


> *@Addychu You have no idea how much I'd love to say that myself. Be proud you have one. *


 Sorry I decided I look awful in this selfie ha.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

I'm a part time Keebler Elf.


----------



## Addychu

Wheres Addy? 

@A-C-P @Evalution @Shala☆Frost @NotGuilty


----------



## Londrick

Bottom to the right next to the blanket thing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

John Wick said:


> I'm a part time Keebler Elf.


*Gimme some damn cookies :cudi*


----------



## Addychu

Evalution said:


> Bottom to the right next to the blanket thing.


Yes you are corrrrrrrrect!


----------



## B-Dawg

SO THAT IS WHAT @GOTZE LOOKS LIKE


----------



## Addychu

Sorry guys, another photo but I found this, my cute Buffy as a kitten!!










@Shala☆Frost


----------



## Born of Osiris

:done :3


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Legit BOSS said:


>


No offense man, your chick is hot!


----------



## Punkamaniac

Addychu said:


> Wheres Addy?
> 
> @A-C-P @Evalution @Shala☆Frost @NotGuilty


I feel outraged that I wasn't 'mentioned' in this quote, thought we had something @Addychu? :damnyou



Addychu said:


> Yes you are corrrrrrrrect!


Pretty. :thumbsup


----------



## Addychu

Punkamaniac said:


> I feel outraged that I wasn't 'mentioned' in this quote, thought we had something @Addychu? :damnyou
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty. :thumbsup


Im sorry... I have never forgotten about you, but you need to be in the CB man. 

And thank you!


----------



## Pratchett

Went to the grand opening weekend of a new outdoors fishing/hunting store that just arrived in town. While there, I got to meet Shawn Michaels and his co-host Keith Mark from the show MacMillan River Adventures.












I didn't realize at the time how much I was leaning over on the table, but it was set up so low it was hard for me to lean down for a proper picture. I apologize for the poor quality, my son was taking it and he was a little excited about getting to meet HBK. Still, both Shawn and Keith were great, and when my son remarked that Shawn was the first wrestler he ever got to meet in person, Shawn replied, "Well, I think you made a great choice!"

I felt kinda bad for Keith. You could see the look on his face as he realized time after time that pretty much everyone in line was there to see HBK. He is probably used to that, though. Even in a store dedicated to hunting and outdoors. I don't know if anyone else from WF got over there, but interestingly enough (for me at least) I ran into a couple guys I know from another local forum.


Oh, but the day just kept getting better! Not only did I get to say a few words to and shake the hands of a couple of TV celebrities (one of which was a WWE HoF of course), but I also got to take a picture with a national icon and hero of nature! :mark:












Afterwards we had lunch at Culver's, and when we got home, instead of bills in the mailbox, there was a check for some money that was owed me. Now I am going to take a nap before watching Takeover.


----------



## The Tempest

Legit BOSS said:


>


Dat Sasha shirt :dead3


----------



## witchblade000

Party City has started to put up Halloween merchandise, so I was like a kid @ Christmas and wore different masks around the store to scare people.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Legit BOSS said:


>


You guys are so damn cute. Tell your girl she has got great tastes in shirts, you not so much but we've already had this talk many times. She's needs to talk some sense into you :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tylermoxreigns said:


> You guys are so damn cute. Tell your girl she has got great tastes in shirts, you not so much but we've already had this talk many times. She's needs to talk some sense into you :lmao


*Not sure if I should like or neg this post. Damn your backhanded compliments Tmo :cudi! YOU WON'T BE SAYING THAT WHEN REIGNS TURNS HEEL!!! *Shakes fist**


----------



## VIPER

I realized that each picture I look considerably younger and younger :cry


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

VIPER said:


> I realized that each picture I look considerably younger and younger :cry


In b4 Wagg "post like 5 more pictures plz "


----------



## Addychu

WYCOMBE WANDERERS.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91

addychu, you're a beauty.

here's me again today, driving to a party.


----------



## Evoker_Aegis

Rocking the Persona 4 tee. For my friend lurking now you know who I am here lol the username should have gave it away.


----------



## Erik.

The Rock would be disappointed with my attempted peoples eyebrow.


----------



## chemical

VIPER said:


> I realized that each picture I look considerably younger and younger :cry


You're pretty.


----------



## chemical

Addychu said:


> WYCOMBE WANDERERS.


:mark:


----------



## Ruth

Get the fuck off my site you fucking 9/10 normalshits. This is a wrestling forum. I expect a certain standard of uggo when I look in these threads. And where did all these females come from? Fuck, this really is facebook now. Fucking travesty this thread.


----------



## Empress

Erik. said:


> The Rock would be disappointed with my attempted peoples eyebrow.


You look like Kevin Owens a little bit.


----------



## Shagz

Crazy Eyes said:


> You look like Kevin Owens a little bit.


 @Crazy Eyes looks better than Kevin Owens.


----------



## Addychu

Fr ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°t;51795025 said:


> Get the fuck off my site you fucking 9/10 normalshits. This is a wrestling forum. I expect a certain standard of uggo when I look in these threads. And where did all these females come from? Fuck, this really is facebook now. Fucking travesty this thread.


Us girls just take better photos man, dont be jealous. :shrug



Erik. said:


> The Rock would be disappointed with my attempted peoples eyebrow.


Dont worry you are defiantly better looking then him... :x


----------



## NoyK

*At my city's yearly carnival (I'm the one with the stripped shirt)*


----------



## Addychu

My trip to glasgow to see Burnistoun.

Ps. Sorry about how tired I look, being unwell sucks ha.


----------



## alogan9225

Latest pics that have been taken aka ~ a week ago (last one is a bonus of me a my bro at 10 yrs old haha)

2nd pic is with my girlfriend and 3rd is with my best friend


----------



## BK Festivus

Enjoying the last weeks of summer.


----------



## B-Dawg

Fr ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°t;51795025 said:


> Get the fuck off my site you fucking 9/10 normalshits. This is a wrestling forum. I expect a certain standard of uggo when I look in these threads. And where did all these females come from? Fuck, this really is facebook now. Fucking travesty this thread.


Are you intentionally going for the 'Shitty Dean Ambrose' look? Really angling to get in bed with Calahart, eh?


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Why are there so many attractive fellows on this forum? :lbjwut



Spoiler:  Return of Señor Gordo Feo; look back 100,000+ pages for reference


----------



## Addychu

bkfestivus said:


> Enjoying the last weeks of summer.


What a pretty dog, what breed is he/she??


----------



## THANOS

From our annual Wasaga Beach trip this weekend! There will be more to come, especially like 3 people are out of the shot lol.


----------



## The Bloodline

Havent been here in a while


----------



## The Masked One

I actually have a Seth Rollins beard going on now. Cringy, but here I go.


----------



## BK Festivus

Addychu said:


> What a pretty dog, what breed is he/she??


 He's actually not my dog haha I was volunteering at a goat farm with the summer camp I was working at and the dog, Toby, belonged to the farm's owners. I definitely should have asked, though.


----------



## Blade Runner

ZeroFear0 said:


> Havent been here in a while


not being a drooler but you're seriously gorgeous :smile2:


----------



## Magic

damn skippy, not to be blunt, but you're thirsty as fuck.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

ZeroFear0 said:


> Havent been here in a while


Dat eyebrow game. :zayn3


----------



## CM Chump

Came in here expecting a long awaited pic of Thwagger. My soul was crushed once again.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Girl cute tbh.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

CM Chump said:


> Came in here expecting a long awaited pic of Thwagger. My soul was crushed once again.


I'm ugly. It's not happening. :mj


----------



## Wynter

ZeroFear0 said:


> Havent been here in a while


*thirst level increases considerably*


----------



## Blade Runner

Ramsay Bolton said:


> *thirst level increases considerably*


----------



## Reservoir Angel

You know what, fuck it:










Yes, I am somewhat losing like an utter prick.


----------



## UntilDawn

I know I look terrible, decided to show the face behind the computer.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Reservoir Angel said:


> You know what, fuck it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am somewhat losing like an utter prick.


Gotdamn, son. bama4

Can a girl get some digits?

Edit: Cala so valiantly pointed out you are not interested in the lasses (which I believe is correct since I vaguely recall you mentioning it in a thread). Regardless, nice face mane.


----------



## Headliner

Thwag is thristy. Reservoir Angel run while you can.


----------



## Count Vertigo

Whynaut









Don't think my selfie game is strong enough so have a half one :saul
@Jack Thwagger @ZeroFear0 I am reserving the spot of the best eyebrow game around here ut


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Abel Headliner said:


> Thwag is thristy. Reservoir Angel run while you can.


Gatorade needed, plz. Water ain't enough.


----------



## McQueen

Send nudes.


Not you Headliner.


----------



## Oliver-94

Only posted one picture before of myself but going to post this picture. Before and after my weight loss. I used to weigh 89kg but now i currently weigh 63kg. hard work pays off!


----------



## Shishara

Me and one girl at spring break 3 months ago(in Croatia)


----------



## Boots To Chests

A couple of weeks ago in Brooklyn.


----------



## Pratchett

McQueen said:


> Send nudes.
> 
> 
> Not you Headliner.


I normally don't, but for you, sure. :cena5


----------



## Addychu

Jack Thwagger said:


> Gatorade needed, plz. Water ain't enough.


I've never had Gatorade... What does it taste like?


----------



## Erik.

Hair hella wavy tonight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Erik. said:


> The Rock would be disappointed with my attempted peoples eyebrow.


*I'll make you feel better with my whack ass eyebrow:







*


----------



## A$AP

BBR is that guy that shows up to the club in shades. :mj2


----------



## CALΔMITY

Jack Thwagger said:


> Gotdamn, son. bama4
> 
> Can a girl get some digits?


He's gay. 










A least I think he said he's gay.



Also



Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm ugly. It's not happening. :mj


You shared a bird's eye view showing your nose and your boobs in the CB once. Folk got real thirsty real fast. Just let him have that.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Cala♡;52029849 said:


> He's gay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A least I think he said he's gay.
> 
> 
> 
> Also
> 
> 
> 
> You shared a bird's eye view showing your nose and your boobs in the CB once. Folk got real thirsty real fast. Just let him have that.




Y'know now that you mention it I feel like you're right.

Still ain't bad looking. :mj 

I was showing off an outfit. And no.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Do what you can.


----------



## McQueen

There is enough Soup for the both of you.

That works on multiple levels but mostly on the "Once you go black..." Level.


----------



## CALΔMITY

...and he brings up Soup out of nowhere. :lmao


Pretty sure his heart only belongs to Seth and what's-his-face. The football guy.


----------



## McQueen

ZomBrady

We'll always have Nikki Sixx Cala...


----------



## Erik.

Legit BOSS said:


> *I'll make you feel better with my whack ass eyebrow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


All that's missing is that $500 shirt


----------



## Count Vertigo

Gotta quit dem shit


----------



## Count Vertigo

Chris Benoit. said:


> Why do you have Coca Cola and Coke Zero at the same time? Are you counting your calories or are you just an obnoxious little shit who thinks it's cool to get high like an aeroplane?


Dunno how you didn't get banned already since both Platt and AryaDark checked you out but I'll play along, Coke Zero was for my girl and the normal one was mine, because I obviously don't go there alone fpalm


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

No Vanilla Coke? :mj2


----------



## Count Vertigo

Oda Nobunaga said:


> No Vanilla Coke? :mj2


How the hell does that taste lol :lmao? They don't sell that shit around here :mj2


----------



## Count Vertigo

Chris Benoit. said:


> AryaDark told me not to make gimmick posts and I haven't done any since. I respect AryaDark telling me directly to not make sarcastic comments, but you sent me a neg without a reason. So yes, you're an obnoxious douche.


Talking about this shit. Wanna call me names do it in rants and let's see who does it better jobber ut


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Count Vertigo said:


> How the hell does that taste lol :lmao? They don't sell that shit around here :mj2


Pretty damn good, actually. Well, the last time I had it which was eight long years ago. Stopped drinking soda completely because it was fucking me up.

They don't sell it where you live? Damn shame. :mj2


----------



## Count Vertigo

Oda Nobunaga said:


> Pretty damn good, actually. Well, the last time I had it which was eight long years ago. Stopped drinking soda completely because it was fucking me up.
> 
> They don't sell it where you live? Damn shame. :mj2


I'm not addicted to ciggarettes and weed as I am to fucking Coca Cola, I have some days when it gets up to 4 litres. I doubt I'll live very long :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

Count Vertigo said:


> How the hell does that taste lol :lmao? They don't sell that shit around here :mj2





Oda Nobunaga said:


> Pretty damn good, actually. Well, the last time I had it which was eight long years ago. Stopped drinking soda completely because it was fucking me up.
> 
> They don't sell it where you live? Damn shame. :mj2


Cherry vanilla is pretty good too.


----------



## siloka26




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Count Vertigo said:


> How the hell does that taste lol :lmao? They don't sell that shit around here :mj2


You should find those big red coke machines where you can do all the customization options. You can easily get vanilla flavored pop then.


----------



## Count Vertigo

Jack Thwagger said:


> You should find those big red coke machines where you can do all the customization options. You can easily get vanilla flavored pop then.


Don't have these either:wee-bey

Only thing close to flavoured pop we get is Pepsi Twist, and the Light/Zero/Max if you can call that stuff flavoured :duck


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Count Vertigo said:


> Don't have these either:wee-bey
> 
> Only thing close to flavoured pop we get is Pepsi Twist, and the Light/Zero/Max if you can call that stuff flavoured :duck












:drose

Some movie theaters and restaurant chains have them. Peach Sprite is fucking awesome, btw.


----------



## Count Vertigo

Jack Thwagger said:


> :drose
> 
> Some movie theaters and restaurant chains have them. Peach Sprite is fucking awesome, btw.


I'll stop with saying it's new and surprising for me that somewhere else in this world Sprite has flavours :lmao I've been living in a cave :mj2


----------



## Mr. Socko

so much diabetes :mj2


----------



## Addychu

I changed my studs to rings... I love it actually.










What do you guys think??


----------



## Gandhi

Piercings make almost any girl look pretty damn attractive.

Keep them Addy.


----------



## Pratchett

I still think you ought to link one of your nose rings to an ear via chain, Addy. That look is so (Y)


----------



## Addychu

Ash said:


> I still think you ought to link one of your nose rings to an ear via chain, Addy. That look is so (Y)


Hmmm, sadly I dont think id suit that look, but thank you, this was taken yesterday with my twinnie. :smile2:


----------



## The Masked One

Addychu said:


> Hmmm, sadly I dont think id suit that look, but thank you, this was taken yesterday with my twinnie. :smile2:


Nose piercings are the best


----------



## NoyK

*Since webcam selfies seem to be a thing here:*


----------



## Pratchett

Lookin' good, @NoyK. Now get off your ass and go get me some petit gâteau. :dance2


----------



## Kenny

nephew


----------



## BMFozzy

I went into Liverpool yesterday to pre-order Fallout 4 mark and pick up some LEGO and only bumped into Leighton Baines (my favourite Everton player and the guy in my signature)!!!!!! I couldn't believe it, suffice to say BEST DAY EVER!!!










I still can't believe it!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## Kenny

BMFozzy said:


> I went into Liverpool yesterday to pre-order Fallout 4 mark and pick up some LEGO and only bumped into Leighton Baines (my favourite Everton player and the guy in my signature)!!!!!! I couldn't believe it, suffice to say BEST DAY EVER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't believe it!


 @Marty


----------



## Ruth

Props to Noy for losing his baby-face.Oh god I've been here so long I'm literally watching people age fuck fuck fuck fuck


----------



## The Tempest

:no:


----------



## BK Festivus

Spent the last few days at Phoenix's fall anime convention, Saboten Con. Didn't really take time to get photos with people like I usually do (I try to go to as many events as I can) but I still saw and bought some cool stuff while I was there.


----------



## Kenny




----------



## Count Vertigo

Getting piss drunk with the gang one more time before we all start high school\college\whatevs again. See you when I wake up :toast


----------



## The Tempest

How old are you?


----------



## Evolution

Went to a 4 year birthday for a techno label from Sydney on Saturday night. They took us on a bus 45 minutes out of Sydney to a go-kart track carpark for one of the best BYO raves they've ever thrown.

Dress-up was compulsory so my mate and I donned the Bishop gear to absolve the sins of all the munted.










And some shots from my friends phone:




























The drive home at 6am was awful. A great night though.


----------



## Pratchett

@Evolution

I hope at least one person made a joke and/or reference to the Spanish Inquisition.


----------



## Count Vertigo

The Tempest said:


> How old are you?


Me? 19. Youngest guy there is 16, oldest is 23. Are you asking so you'd lay down one of those legal age for drinking speeches? Because before you do, we're not from USA :lol


----------



## The Tempest

Count Vertigo said:


> Me? 19. Youngest guy there is 16, oldest is 23. Are you asking so you'd lay down one of those legal age for drinking speeches? Because before you do, we're not from USA :lol


Nah, just curious. Don't look too much into it. Enjoy school.


----------



## Count Vertigo

The Tempest said:


> Nah, just curious. Don't look too much into it. *Enjoy school*.


Not going to. At least it's fucking final year :drose


----------



## whelp

Ash said:


> @Evolution
> 
> I hope at least one person made a joke and/or reference to the Spanish Inquisition.


nobody expects a reference to the Spanish Inquisition!


----------



## Evolution

Not enough Spanish Inquisition references for my tastes


----------



## dashing_man

why haven't the girls here posted their pics :mj2


----------



## Addychu

Fr ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°t;52118753 said:


> Props to Noy for losing his baby-face.Oh god I've been here so long I'm literally watching people age fuck fuck fuck fuck


Where is this old photo... SHOW ME!


----------



## Addychu

And I did my hair again...


----------



## Ruth

Addychu said:


> Where is this old photo... SHOW ME!


Not really as bad as I remember



NoyK said:


> Yes fellas', that is a beer I'm drinking. Had my first taste of alcohol yesterday at one of my mate's birthday party.





NoyK said:


> New haircut/style and stuff





NoyK said:


> First beach photo this year, was like 45º celcius today (that's like 115ish fahrenheit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _inb4 mexistache jokes _
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm the one in the right


----------



## McQueen

I'm drunk on Noyk now


----------



## Addychu

McQueen said:


> I'm drunk on Noyk now


Imagine if I joined a few years ago... Id have way too many photos on here!!!


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

A picture of my keys.


----------



## siloka26

You are so sexy


----------



## Neuron

I approve of all the instant ramen packages in the background.


----------



## bálorisayiddo




----------



## witchblade000

#FlashbackFriday 

2011: Me with long hair









and 2012:









I miss having straight hair:mj2


----------



## Ruth

careful not to cut yourself on all that edginess


----------



## Addychu

bálorisayiddo said:


>


Whats your tattoo of?


----------



## bálorisayiddo

Addychu said:


> Whats your tattoo of?


It's an eye and a dove with some writing in greek. It's for my mum who passed away in 2010. I've actually had more added since then, it's basically a half sleeve now.


----------



## Addychu

bálorisayiddo said:


> It's an eye and a dove with some writing in greek. It's for my mum who passed away in 2010. I've actually had more added since then, it's basically a half sleeve now.


Aw thats sweet... RIP to your mother.

Post it sometime, I love tattoos and especially ones with a lovely meaning.


----------



## bálorisayiddo

Addychu said:


> Aw thats sweet... RIP to your mother.
> 
> Post it sometime, I love tattoos and especially ones with a lovely meaning.


Thanks. My most recent tat is my dog's paw print on my arm, I love the little man to bits. I'll post pics when I get a chance.


----------



## Addychu

bálorisayiddo said:


> Thanks. My most recent tat is my dog's paw print on my arm, I love the little man to bits. I'll post pics when I get a chance.


I plan to have my 2 cats paw prints that have passed tattooed on me and my most recent lovely kitty cat too.

Thats lovely! :thumbsup


----------



## The Masked One

bálorisayiddo said:


> It's an eye and a dove with some writing in greek. It's for my mum who passed away in 2010. I've actually had more added since then, it's basically a half sleeve now.


I'm sorry to hear that. Do u have Greek roots?


----------



## bálorisayiddo

The Masked One said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Do u have Greek roots?


Yes, my dad is Greek Cypriot. Sadly i've only been to Cyprus 3 times and don't really speak the language, I really should learn.

On my mum's side i'm Irish, so it's quite a cool mix.


----------



## Addychu

bálorisayiddo said:


> Yes, my dad is Greek Cypriot. Sadly i've only been to Cyprus 3 times and don't really speak the language, I really should learn.
> 
> On my mum's side i'm Irish, so it's quite a cool mix.


So where are you from?

Im half Irish. :mark:


----------



## bálorisayiddo

Addychu said:


> So where are you from?
> 
> Im half Irish. :mark:


I've never even been to Ireland but I really want to visit soon. My mum was born in Cheshire but I can't remember which part of Ireland her parents were from. 

I've lived in Hampstead (North London) my whole life so i'm basically English despite not having any English ancestry.

You're half Irish and...?


----------



## Addychu

bálorisayiddo said:


> I've never even been to Ireland but I really want to visit soon. My mum was born in Cheshire but I can't remember which part of Ireland her parents were from.
> 
> I've lived in Hampstead (North London) my whole life so i'm basically English despite not having any English ancestry.
> 
> You're half Irish and...?


and British, was born in Hastings 1066... I now live in London, Uxbridge area. 

I havent been to Ireland yet either, ive been to Scotland? :draper2


----------



## The Masked One

bálorisayiddo said:


> Yes, my dad is Greek Cypriot. Sadly i've only been to Cyprus 3 times and don't really speak the language, I really should learn.
> 
> On my mum's side i'm Irish, so it's quite a cool mix.


My dad is greek as well. I speak the language but I can't write it (at least in their alphabet). You should, it's a pretty cool language!


----------



## bálorisayiddo

Addychu said:


> and British, was born in Hastings 1066... I now live in London, Uxbridge area.
> 
> I havent been to Ireland yet either, ive been to Scotland? :draper2


I like Scotland, Edinburgh is one of my favourite cities.


----------



## Addychu

bálorisayiddo said:


> I like Scotland, Edinburgh is one of my favourite cities.


Your siggie fits your post so well!


----------



## Reaper

witchblade000 said:


> #FlashbackFriday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss having straight hair:mj2


I hope you wear reflectors at night


----------



## Triple-B

Rocking my new "Balor Club" shirt and my NE Patriots Super Bowl XLIX Champions fitted.


----------



## Changes




----------



## witchblade000

The Apostate said:


> I hope you wear reflectors at night


Lol. There has been times when the bus have passed my stop at night cause they couldn't see me.


----------



## CALΔMITY

bálorisayiddo said:


>


Lookin good!


----------



## chemical

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm ugly. It's not happening. :mj


You can't be any uglier than I am. :shrug


----------



## chemical

Boots To Chests said:


> A couple of weeks ago in Brooklyn.


You son of a...

I am so fucking jealous of you. 

That man is fucking delicious.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Currently bored at the car repair shop.
Decided to take a selfielol


----------



## dashing_man

Addychu said:


> And I did my hair again...


I like the Paige touch you did to your hair :ambrose


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

chemical said:


> You can't be any uglier than I am. :shrug


I beg to differ.


----------



## whelp

Jack Thwagger said:


> I beg to differ.


now come on ladies im sure you're not.

is chemical a lady? i get all mixed up on here with girls with dudes names and such


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

JT always got me like "she finally posted a pic?" then come in the thread like.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Boots To Chests said:


> A couple of weeks ago in Brooklyn.


Also too jelly of you :mj2.

there used to be another dude in here named Will something, can't fully remember. But he was always taking pics with celebs and in fun places :cry had us all jelly as fuck.


----------



## SMetalWorld

C'est moi!


----------



## chemical

Jack Thwagger said:


> I beg to differ.


No begging. 

Picture please. 

I'm uglier than sin.


----------



## Addychu

dashing_man said:


> I like the Paige touch you did to your hair :ambrose


Actually Paige copied little old Addy... :wink2: I had it first, but thank you. :cry

@chemical and @Jack Thwagger, you BOTH are beautiful.


----------



## Zigberg

Little snap from before going out for dinner last weekend:


----------



## MrDouiss

Look at this insecure idiot!


----------



## Addychu

Muscles. :draper2


----------



## Ruth

haircut for gran's birthday


----------



## CALΔMITY

That's so Fr ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°t


----------



## Ruth

don't patronize me


----------



## Reaper




----------



## NoyK

*Just thought I'd share some pictures from the last days of my vacation this summer, of one of the most beautiful places in my country, Sesimbra *



Spoiler: Sesimbra


----------



## BORT

Me at Jesus camp. Or the Jedi Academy. I forget.


----------



## EireUnited

With the gf on holiday in Palestine this summer











Came so so close to cutting my hair recently, but I just can't do it. Man bun or long, I love it:


----------



## Zigberg

Taken when out for dinner with my dad and step mum last autumn:










About 18 months ago when nearing completion of a big cutting cycle, going from about 92kg to 75kg (call me arrogant but I'm proud of what I achieved!):


----------



## Addychu

Zigberg said:


> Taken when out for dinner with my dad and step mum last autumn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 18 months ago when nearing completion of a big cutting cycle, going from about 92kg to 75kg (call me arrogant but I'm proud of what I achieved!):


I seriously suck at eating clean, id love to have more definition god damn it, looking good btw. :thumbsup


----------



## Zigberg

Addychu said:


> I seriously suck at eating clean, id love to have more definition god damn it, looking good btw. :thumbsup


Cheers!

And if you need some help and advice with your diet, I know a good PT...


----------



## Addychu

Zigberg said:


> Cheers!
> 
> And if you need some help and advice with your diet, I know a good PT...


Is it you? :lol But I know what I need to do... Just need to do it, my boyfriend is doing well, just not me! :crying:


----------



## Zigberg

Addychu said:


> Is it you? :lol But I know what I need to do... Just need to do it, my boyfriend is doing well, just not me! :crying:


Yes! Haha.

It takes approximately two weeks for a lifestyle change to become a habit and natural. Push yourself to be strict for just two weeks and from there it'll all become a lot more straightforward.


----------



## Irish Dude

Damn this forum is full of nerds, I don't think a image of me will add anything


----------



## Addychu

Zigberg said:


> Yes! Haha.
> 
> It takes approximately two weeks for a lifestyle change to become a habit and natural. Push yourself to be strict for just two weeks and from there it'll all become a lot more straightforward.


But im seriously addicted to sugar and hate normal food, I find it so boring. :serious:


----------



## Zigberg

Addychu said:


> But im seriously addicted to sugar and hate normal food, I find it so boring. :serious:


PM me if you do want some advice so that we don't clog up this thread with nutrition talk!


----------



## Addychu

Zigberg said:


> PM me if you do want some advice so that we don't clog up this thread with nutrition talk!


Okay, ill message you tomorrow after work, my head is too bad to think about food and the gym. 

BUT here guys, a picture of my kitty cat.


----------



## Count Vertigo

Eat sleep high school repeat :mj2


----------



## BORT

Zigberg said:


> Taken when out for dinner with my dad and step mum last autumn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 18 months ago when nearing completion of a big cutting cycle, going from about 92kg to 75kg (call me arrogant but I'm proud of what I achieved!):


 @Addychu you shouldn't take advice from this guy he CLEARLY doesn't lift.

Bro do you?







































(Awesome physique bro.)


----------



## BORT

delete.


----------



## BORT

Lol delete.


----------



## Addychu

Aw poor @BORT. 

:x


----------



## CALΔMITY

Very rarely Hot Topic (lel) can have some decent stuff.










Now I'm more of a fan of 9th doctor, but I liked 10th doctor as well.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Zigberg said:


>










:taker


----------



## Headliner

...


----------



## Magic

you're black? :wee-bey


----------



## The Tempest

Abel Headliner said:


> ........
> The face of the devil.


That nose :kappa2


----------



## Kenny




----------



## Addychu

LUCK said:


> you're black? :wee-bey


I thought everyone knew that? :draper2


----------



## The Tempest

At least I tried :draper2


----------



## Zigberg

Legit BOSS said:


> :taker


Haha, someone else said this to me a while ago!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Zigberg said:


> Haha, someone else said this to me a while ago!


*Thrift Shop popped into my head as soon as I saw your picture :lol*


----------



## wkdsoul




----------



## Addychu

Zigberg said:


> Haha, someone else said this to me a while ago!











I saw you and thought of this actor.... :wink2:


----------



## Zigberg

Addychu said:


> I saw you and thought of this actor.... :wink2:


Certainly not a bad looking man so I'll take it! Haha. Who is he?


----------



## Addychu

Zigberg said:


> Certainly not a bad looking man so I'll take it! Haha. Who is he?


A guy from hollyoaks that I loved seeing aha, yes he is very nommy!

https://twitter.com/ElliotBalchin


----------



## Zigberg

Addychu said:


> A guy from hollyoaks that I loved seeing aha, yes he is very nommy!
> 
> https://twitter.com/ElliotBalchin


Hollyoaks? I've just lost all respect for him (and you)...


----------



## Addychu

Zigberg said:


> Hollyoaks? I've just lost all respect for him (and you)...


I can like Hollyoaks because im a girl... :wink2::wink2::wink2:


----------



## Klucero1713




----------



## A-C-P

Wrong Thread


----------



## CALΔMITY

Klucero1713 said:


>


Straight up vato, but likes The Crow. :hmm: Cool.


----------



## BORT

Abel Headliner said:


> The face of the devil.


Speak of the devil, and he shall appear.

Nice drunk neck white T :banderas


----------



## Klucero1713

Cala♡;52422665 said:


> Straight up vato, but likes The Crow. :hmm: Cool.


Yeah, I've been a wrestling fan since I was a toddler. I've also been a fan of The Crow since I was 8 (in 1994), when the movie came out. 

So when Sting changed his gimmick to "The Crow" in 1996, I "marked" out. 

With all that being said... I miss the 90s ... Lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Klucero1713 said:


> Yeah, I've been a wrestling fan since I was a toddler. I've also been a fan of The Crow since I was 8 (in 1994), when the movie came out.
> 
> So when Sting changed his gimmick to "The Crow" in 1996, I "marked" out.
> 
> With all that being said... I miss the 90s ... Lol


I knew of wrestling and some wrestlers including sting. I think that's what part of his appeal was to me. I saw the movie when I was younger as well and so the face paint got my attention. Haven't seen that movie in some time.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

The Tempest said:


> At least I tried :draper2


The man who constructed the fort of Sunomata in one night. :zayn3


----------



## STEVALD

From a while ago with my weed guy :lenny

I'm the one wearing the Nirvana tee btw.

Edit: Not showing up for some reason  Will reupload in a while.


----------



## Addychu

A repost from april... Soon ill be seeing RAW live again... November. :mark:


----------



## Captain Edd

Addychu said:


> A repost from april... Soon ill be seeing RAW live again... November. :mark:


How much did you smoke before the first pic?


----------



## Addychu

Captain Edd said:


> How much did you smoke before the first pic?


Nothing, it was a mid action picture lmao... :crying:


----------



## harrycarr

You really look like a man in drag Addy, so fucking ugly, stop posting photos please and your sister who is better looking than you is also ugly.


----------



## Captain Edd

Addychu said:


> Nothing, it was a mid action picture lmao... :crying:


Really? I get almost that exact facial expression when I'm high and get some chocolate :rock 

And cheer up, I wasn't being negative. I'm the last person talking shit about other peoples looks.


----------



## Addychu

Captain Edd said:


> Really? I get almost that exact facial expression when I'm high and get some chocolate :rock
> 
> And cheer up, I wasn't being negative. I'm the last person talking shit about other peoples looks.


Just a bad photo but sadly I didnt get anymore, so im using it, I love it, the atmosphere is great, I cant wait... Like ive already bought my AJ shorts and need to cut a tshirt, god OTT!

Dont worry, we are all beautiful. :x:x


----------



## STEVALD

Addy :lenny

And Eden is so fine.



Ricky Jerret said:


> From a while ago with my weed guy :lenny
> 
> I'm the one wearing the Nirvana tee btw.
> 
> Edit: Not showing up for some reason  Will reupload in a while.












Fixed :hb


----------



## harrycarr

Addychu said:


> Just a bad photo but sadly I didnt get anymore, so im using it, I love it, the atmosphere is great, I cant wait... Like ive already bought my AJ shorts and need to cut a tshirt, god OTT!
> 
> Dont worry, we are all beautiful. :x:x


Keep telling yourself that one day you may even believe yourself but we both know you are anything but beautiful, it's ok to be below average looking Addy I don't know why you crave to be beaitiful so much.

It's never going to happen so just learn to be an ugly duckling and you maybe happy instead of sad attention seeking little disturbed freak you are now.


----------



## Addychu

harrycarr said:


> Keep telling yourself that one day you may even believe yourself but we both know you are anything but beautiful, it's ok to be below average looking Addy I don't know why you crave to be beaitiful so much.
> 
> It's never going to happen so just learn to be an ugly duckling and you maybe happy instead of sad attention seeking little disturbed freak you are now.


Alt but hey, enjoy your ban.



Ricky Jerret said:


> Addy :lenny
> 
> And Eden is so fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed :hb



Eden is such a hotty I know. :mark:


----------



## harrycarr

Addychu said:


> Alt but hey, enjoy your ban.


Just trying to give you some advice you're on a bad path with how obsessed you are with your looks as you can't change them, accept you're below average looking and you will be more happy.


----------



## Addychu

harrycarr said:


> Just trying to give you some advise you're on a bad path with how obsessed you are with your looks as you can't change them, accept you're below average looking and you will be more happy.


:bye


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sweatin HARD at my school's pre game party :whoo :*


----------



## SMetalWorld




----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

why the fuck not.


----------



## Addychu

Drinking selfie ha.


----------



## bálorisayiddo

As previously promised, some pics of my tattoos. 










I've got a lotus flower on my inner arm
My parents wedding rings on a chain (Which I actually wear around my neck)
and my dog's paw print










On the back of my arm I have part of a Shakespeare poem and a knot/heart which represents me, my brother and my sister.










On my hip I have a design loosely based on the gates outside White Hart Lane (Tottenham's stadium for those of you who don't know)


----------



## THANOS

Took this Saturday morning before getting ready and heading to another wedding. I'll have some of those to post soon.


----------



## Wynter

Pics I took last Friday 











:lol at suave as fuck @THANOS


----------



## THANOS

Ramsay Bolton said:


> :lol at suave as fuck @THANOS


Looking good Wynter , and I think that was a compliment? Not 100% because of the :lol, but I'll take it :.


----------



## nucklehead88

Ah to hell with it


----------



## Ruth

Testing my tablet's camera


----------



## -XERO-

3 years old, whatever.
http://i.imgur.com/xIibns0.jpg




nucklehead88 said:


> Ah to hell with it























Ramsay Bolton said:


> Pics I took last Friday












Haha!


----------



## Headliner

This dude BBR. 

"I'M HYPE. PREGAME MOTHERFUCKERS. LET'S GO. WHERE DA LIQUOR AT. WHO WANNA DANCE......................Oh let me take this selfie real quick." :booklel


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

nucklehead88 said:


> Ah to hell with it



















+







=



Ramsay Bolton said:


>





Headliner said:


> This dude BBR.
> 
> "I'M HYPE. PREGAME MOTHERFUCKERS. LET'S GO. WHERE DA LIQUOR AT. WHO WANNA DANCE......................Oh let me take this selfie real quick." :booklel


*STRAIGHT EDGE SOCIETY BRO! And I gotta take a selfie everytime I get edged up :cudi.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

^ you do look like you about to drop the hottest mixtape of the fall thou.


----------



## Mox Girl

I decided to do a little Throwback Thursday today on FB...

Me in 2005 when I was 18, or close to turning 18:









Me today, at 28:


----------



## The Tempest

So many black girls :YES roud


----------



## Kenny

Legit BOSS said:


> *Sweatin HARD at my school's pre game party :whoo :*







Is this you? (the alpha male)


Ramsay Bolton said:


> Pics I took last Friday


----------



## UntilDawn

weatherwarden said:


> I decided to do a little Throwback Thursday today on FB...
> 
> Me in 2005 when I was 18, or close to turning 18:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me today, at 28:


Very attractive if I do say so myself, BE-LIEVE that! :


----------



## SMetalWorld

weatherwarden said:


> I decided to do a little Throwback Thursday today on FB...
> 
> Me in 2005 when I was 18, or close to turning 18:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me today, at 28:


You look so adorable, I second UntilDawn!

By the way, another Shield fan \m/


----------



## Mox Girl

UntilDawn said:


> Very attractive if I do say so myself, BE-LIEVE that! :


Aww thank you 



simonitro said:


> You look so adorable, I second UntilDawn!
> 
> By the way, another Shield fan \m/


Thank you!  And yeah I'm still a HUGE Shield fan! I love the guys separately and together.


----------



## UntilDawn

weatherwarden said:


> Aww thank you


You're welcome!  I'm still a SHIELD fan too, do you mind if maybe we talk a little in a private message? :


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

:lmao


----------



## Ruth

Fucking _seamless_.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Gettin ready for winter. :kobe3


----------



## UntilDawn

Cala♡;52667954 said:


> Gettin ready for winter. :kobe3


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I just met REEEEEEEEIGNS :drose









Sasha's next :cudi*


----------



## Magic

why does it look like you two are holding hands? :lmao


edit: it's probably the shield pose not that i look at it. still funny looking tho with the cut off.


----------



## Born of Osiris

You lucky cat :mj2

I would have felt a bit intimated tbh ;mj :woah


----------



## Headliner

BBR probably had to change his panties after that pic.


----------



## SMetalWorld




----------



## RyanPelley

Legit BOSS said:


> *I just met REEEEEEEEIGNS :drose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha's next :cudi*


Badass bro!







simonitro said:


>


:lmao This is the best thing I've seen in a while.


----------



## Mox Girl

Legit BOSS said:


> *I just met REEEEEEEEIGNS :drose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha's next :cudi*


Ok, I'm so jealous!! Roman's on my list of people I HAVE to meet, along with Seth! I need to do the Shield fist bump pose with him!!

Was he cool?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

weatherwarden said:


> Ok, I'm so jealous!! Roman's on my list of people I HAVE to meet, along with Seth! I need to do the Shield fist bump pose with him!!
> 
> Was he cool?


*Very. He's as cool as he seems in interviews, and he's very open to criticism as long as it isn't blind hatred.*


----------



## bigbadBD0709

heeling ....


----------



## CamillePunk

Legit BOSS said:


> *I just met REEEEEEEEIGNS :drose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha's next :cudi*


Were his hands soft?


----------



## NeyNey

Legit BOSS said:


> *I just met REEEEEEEEIGNS :drose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha's next :cudi*


roud roud roud So awesome!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Legit BOSS said:


> *Very. He's as cool as he seems in interviews, and he's very open to criticism as long as it isn't blind hatred.*


I'm expecting you to get a matching sleeve tattoo on your left arm to give that pic more symmetry the next time it happens.


----------



## Addychu

AH, I love theses photos!!

:haha


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Working on my birthday :westbrook4










And no, I ain't smiling until I'm out the door. There's only so many times I can open cards & accept homemade cupcakes/desserts with a polite smile. Actually had to clear it with HR before I ate one to make sure it didn't violate the Supervisor/Employee by-laws. 

:dahell


----------



## Headliner

You wearing get lo shades at work?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Headliner said:


> You wearing get lo shades at work?


Made it mandatory a week in August for all the project managers in UnitedHealth to wear a pair.

:rusevyes


----------



## Rollins.xx

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Working on my birthday :westbrook4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, I ain't smiling until I'm out the door. There's only so many times I can open cards & accept homemade cupcakes/desserts with a polite smile. *Actually had to clear it with HR before I ate one to make sure it didn't violate the Supervisor/Employee by-laws. *
> 
> :dahell


:maisielol You crack me up.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Rollins.xx said:


> :maisielol You crack me up.


So serious, I was getting ready to demolish this white chocolate and macadamian nut cookie,

:banderas

When one of the floor supervisors asked me if one of my work wives made it for me.

:fuckedup

Dropped the damn thing immediately and shot HR an email so I could eat my gifts in peace. Not going to catch that corporate fade over a cookie.


----------



## ABAS

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Working on my birthday :westbrook4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, I ain't smiling until I'm out the door. There's only so many times I can open cards & accept homemade cupcakes/desserts with a polite smile. Actually had to clear it with HR before I ate one to make sure it didn't violate the Supervisor/Employee by-laws.
> 
> :dahell




Your hair is so shiny it looks like it's sharpied on.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Hawk Harrelson said:


> Your hair is so shiny it looks like it's sharpied on.


I know you're easily misled so I caution you against believing the stereotype that all ethnic hair is rough, dry, nappy, etc. minus some form of product. Some people have a fine grain of hair that doesn't require a quart of Dax.

The most prominent examples being myself and @Clique. :denzel2


----------



## Addychu

ANIMAL LOVE.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Legit BOSS said:


> *I just met REEEEEEEEIGNS :drose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha's next :cudi*


I'm so glad for you, that had to be awesome! :mark:


----------



## wkdsoul

Genesis 1.0 said:


> I know you're easily misled so I caution you against believing the stereotype that all ethnic hair is rough, dry, nappy, etc. minus some form of product. Some people have a fine grain of hair that doesn't require a quart of Dax.
> 
> The most prominent examples being myself and @Clique. :denzel2


----------



## CALΔMITY

Just arrived in OHIO. Quick selfie while I wait on my shuttle.


----------



## Pratchett

Cala♡;52815442 said:


> Just arrived in OHIO. Quick selfie while I wait on my shuttle.


I didn't know you were coming here. I might have prepared a welcome. :mj


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ash said:


> I didn't know you were coming here. I might have prepared a welcome. :mj


Didn't know you live in Ohio :mj


----------



## UntilDawn

Cala♡;52815442 said:


> Just arrived in OHIO. Quick selfie while I wait on my shuttle.


:sodone


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Cala♡;52815442 said:


> Just arrived in OHIO. Quick selfie while I wait on my shuttle.


* "In Those Jeans" starts to play in the background. *

:denzel2


----------



## Deeds

Debated whether or not to put a pic up for ages  Decided that the guys/gals in the 2K16 psn league deserved to see the face of their future champion :rollins


----------



## Make_The_Grade

I think I took it a little to close.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Me meeting America Idol Contestant, David Oliver Willis!!!!!!! :banderas*_


----------



## RyanPelley

Cala♡;52815442 said:


> Just arrived in OHIO. Quick selfie while I wait on my shuttle.


Ay girl, how bouts you cruise over to Indiana and I'll show you how a real man treats a woman.


----------



## LaMelo

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Me meeting America Idol Contestant, David Oliver Willis!!!!!!! :banderas*_


I love the shirt.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RyanPelley said:


> Ay girl, how bouts you cruise over to Indiana and I'll show you how a real man treats a woman.


Indiana was not part of the flight schedule I'm afraid. :ambrose2


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Just got my hair cut.









@Ash The old pic I posted was when I was only 15 and had just gotten my hair twisted.


----------



## Mox Girl

Quick photo of me in my new Dean hoodie  I'm gonna be able to switch between this one and the Unstable one now!

(I am aware I have the world's worst looking roots, nobody would believe I'm actually a natural blonde... lol)


----------



## 9hunter

im the guy lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Behold, the wonders of a fresh haircut! I felt like I was in one of those before and after commercials:*


----------



## Addychu

9hunter said:


> im the guy lol


Meowww!


----------



## CALΔMITY

BBR showing off his haircut made me want to do the same.
Got it done yesterday, but still.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Had a terrible August and September but finally been able to smile for a picture. Here's to finishing off 2015 on a positive!


----------



## UntilDawn

brandiexoxo said:


> Had a terrible August and September but finally been able to smile for a picture. Here's to finishing off 2015 on a positive!


Cheers to finishing 2015 off strong with a smile. :


----------



## Gandhi

So yesterday was the 6th of October (when Egypt freed Sinai from Israel) so it's a holiday in Egypt and I didn't have University. So I was like "I wanna do something today". So I went to the Cairo Museum with my sister and cousin (my cousin works at the Museum btw). Anyway since I'm a fanatic of ancient civilizations, despite going there before, I still had a great time. I wasn't allowed to take images inside though, just took photos outside the actual Museum in the gardens after the Museum gates. Weather was bloody brilliant, fucking love October as usual. I'm not going to post all of the pics because I'm lazy, but the main reason I'm posting this pic is because it's the first time I took an image of myself with a certain shirt. Gotta take more pics with my shirts, got plenty of pretty epic shirts man.


----------



## Londrick

brandiexoxo said:


> Had a terrible August and September but finally been able to smile for a picture. Here's to finishing off 2015 on a positive!


----------



## Punkhead




----------



## CALΔMITY

Happy feelings!










I didn't get to personally do it, but a friend met Dean at a signing and got him to sign my art alongside her own. It printed out weird at the shop she went to, but I don't care. I'm gonna frame this thang.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Haven't posted since this thread got rebooted... 









w/ GOAT Stratus 









w/ Nakamura









w/ Liger









w/ AJ Styles









w/ Madusa









w/ Victoria









w/ Candice LeRae


----------



## Rollins.xx

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Haven't posted since this thread got rebooted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/ GOAT Stratus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/ Nakamura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/ Liger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/ AJ Styles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/ Madusa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/ Victoria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/ Candice LeRae


You look like a smouldering serial killer. kada kada kada kada x1000


----------



## deadstar1988

My 'got away with a killer fart' face


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

Here's my mug:


----------



## Oxidamus

I'm going to upload a photo in the first week of February.


----------



## Addychu

deadstar1988 said:


> View attachment 19250
> 
> 
> My 'got away with a killer fart' face
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


OMG look at that face... >>


----------



## VIPER

Felt very studious with my glasses. Haven't worn these in months.


----------



## KO Lariat

Addychu said:


> ANIMAL LOVE.


That a border collie? I have one myself and I've had two in my lifetime


----------



## H

9hunter said:


> im the guy lol


I'm just here to commend you for your all-time favorites. Keep up the good work.

:trips3


----------



## Obfuscation

H I came in here just to see if you posted a pic of your grill. Disappointed.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Gandhi said:


> So yesterday was the 6th of October (when Egypt freed Sinai from Israel) so it's a holiday in Egypt and I didn't have University. So I was like "I wanna do something today". So I went to the Cairo Museum with my sister and cousin (my cousin works at the Museum btw). Anyway since I'm a fanatic of ancient civilizations, despite going there before, I still had a great time. I wasn't allowed to take images inside though, just took photos outside the actual Museum in the gardens after the Museum gates. Weather was bloody brilliant, fucking love October as usual. I'm not going to post all of the pics because I'm lazy, but the main reason I'm posting this pic is because it's the first time I took an image of myself with a certain shirt. Gotta take more pics with my shirts, got plenty of pretty epic shirts man.


My Egyptian brother, good to see ya. Two issues:

1.) Imperial Loyalty over hoes

2.) Is that THE cousin? :fuckedup


----------



## Gandhi

Genesis 1.0 said:


> My Egyptian brother, good to see ya. Two issues:
> 
> 1.) Imperial Loyalty over hoes
> 
> 2.) Is that THE cousin? :fuckedup


Glad you're glad to see me my fellow African. 

1.) Loyalty to the Imperials is loyalty to the mongrel corrupt emperors of Cyrodiil and more specifically the bloody Thalmor cunts. Nothing about the Imperials would ever let me join them, no they're not _"progressive"_ or _"honorable"_. They would rather negotiate with actual racists and then accuse people fighting for independence, freedom and more importantly the RIGHT to practice whatever religion they want to follow as people who are _"savages"_. All gamers who think Ulfric is a racist haven't payed attention to the story or the dialogue. I have SO MANY proofs that Ulfric is not a racist. I'm too lazy to type out all of the proofs so here's proof in this link. There's even more proof from a Dark Elf farmer who says the Dark elves in Windhelm are LAZY shitheads who do nothing but complain (and this is coming from someone who played mostly as a Dark elf). Also, there's a High elf in Windhelm who is allowed to live in Windhelm and is RICH in Windhelm because of the business she makes remember? Anybody who thinks Ulfric is a racist is out of their minds. (while I will admit some Stormcloaks are racist however their racism is no different to that of a Native American being angry at white people for killing their people). And yes, if the Redguards can make the Thalmor fuck off Hammerfell in a major war, the Nords can fight off the Thalmor as well. Ulfric is one of the most honorable, passionate, and bravest video game characters period and I'd follow him into the plains of Oblivion. The Stormcloak rebellion is a rebellion of true honor and justice, not just disgusting politics like the Imperials. So yeah, fuck the Imperials. 

2.) Nah, that's her sister though. Besides, I'm not single anymore mate so idc about my cousin (though I'm sure a lot already knew that, lol)


----------



## Walls

Found some pics on my comp today, figured I'd post one as it's been forever.


----------



## What A Maneuver

For Halloween I edited my facebook picture to look like a vampire. Added white skin and black circles under the eyes. Surprisingly I don't look all that much different :lol


----------



## EireUnited

Me and my gf, last week on a night out:


----------



## Addychu

EireUnited said:


> Me and my gf, last week on a night out:


I've just bought an awesome velvet dress, :thumbsup to your gfs dress sense.


----------



## LaMelo

That is a sweet dress!


----------



## Tiger Driver '91

fall is here.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Taking a stroll last week


----------



## brandiexoxo

Last month my mother passed away unexpectedly in her sleep and going back to see my dad and siblings and seeing the drugged state their in really made me depressed and sad and realize I'm alone now in the world. My family was to busy asking to borrow money for drugs from me, in the middle of the funeral i might add, to even bother try and catch up with me. Even though our mom just died from an overdose.......

Anyway, my diet came to a crashing halt. I've been in one of the worst depressions of my life but I'm starting to get back on track. I went for a run the past few days and cut the energy drinks and coffee which is the only thing that's kept me going this past month. I'm starating to feel happy and trying to stay positive, especially with Holidays coming up. I will not be going back home to Ohio again anytime soon after what I went back to a couple weeks ago. I'm fine right here in Minnesota. Rant over.


----------



## Stone Hot

Me and my buddies at Octoberfest this past weekend. 

Can you guess which ones me?


----------



## witchblade000

brandiexoxo said:


> Last month my mother passed away unexpectedly in her sleep and going back to see my dad and siblings and seeing the drugged state their in really made me depressed and sad and realize I'm alone now in the world. My family was to busy asking to borrow money for drugs from me, in the middle of the funeral i might add, to even bother try and catch up with me. Even though our mom just died from an overdose.......
> 
> Anyway, my diet came to a crashing halt. I've been in one of the worst depressions of my life but I'm starting to get back on track. I went for a run the past few days and cut the energy drinks and coffee which is the only thing that's kept me going this past month. I'm starating to feel happy and trying to stay positive, especially with Holidays coming up. I will not be going back home to Ohio again anytime soon after what I went back to a couple weeks ago. I'm fine right here in Minnesota. Rant over.


That's fucked up. Sorry for your loss too. Keep your chin up and hang in there.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91

brandiexoxo said:


> Last month my mother passed away unexpectedly in her sleep and going back to see my dad and siblings and seeing the drugged state their in really made me depressed and sad and realize I'm alone now in the world. My family was to busy asking to borrow money for drugs from me, in the middle of the funeral i might add, to even bother try and catch up with me. Even though our mom just died from an overdose.......
> 
> Anyway, my diet came to a crashing halt. I've been in one of the worst depressions of my life but I'm starting to get back on track. I went for a run the past few days and cut the energy drinks and coffee which is the only thing that's kept me going this past month. I'm starating to feel happy and trying to stay positive, especially with Holidays coming up. I will not be going back home to Ohio again anytime soon after what I went back to a couple weeks ago. I'm fine right here in Minnesota. Rant over.


I've always had to deal with my family in lieu of the same things or rather I don't associate myself with them for such things. careless people that forgotten their hearts. my condolences to you and yours. she's still with you regardless of anything. you're a beauty, make sure your spirit matches that regardless of those around you.


----------



## Mox Girl

Going through my photos and realised I never uploaded this one to FB, so I thought I'd post it here.

Bonkers New Day! Big E's face is the best thing about this :lol Also, I ruin the photo by not looking at the damn camera!!


----------



## Rollins.xx

weatherwarden said:


> Going through my photos and realised I never uploaded this one to FB, so I thought I'd post it here.
> 
> Bonkers New Day! Big E's face is the best thing about this :lol Also, I ruin the photo by not looking at the damn camera!!


kada You're so lucky! Is Big E amazingly attractive in person?


----------



## Addychu

Its been awhile aye.


----------



## THANOS

From a double birthday get together for Jenna and I last night at Bar 244 in T.O :


----------



## Gandhi

So on the 17th of October, the day before my birthday, I watched Manchester United put on a brilliant performance and win against Everton. Special moment for me since I'm probably the biggest United fan I know, thought to myself _"this must be a sign that at 12 AM when my birthday starts nothing can go wrong"_. And guess what? I was right, yesterday is honestly a huge candidate for one of my best birthdays throughout my ENTIRE life.

So yesterday, other than almost all my family members calling me to literally sing happy-birthday, almost all my friends calling to tell me happy-birthday, my significant other singing happy birthday to me AND pirating my favorite game (Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines, you should pirate it too WF Universe) so she could play it infront of me at bloody 2 AM since she knows I want to watch her play AND drawing me a hilarious but god damn ridiculously cute picture of her an I with our Skyrim characters (both elves who joined the Stormcloaks) holding hands with amulets of Mara, I went to the pyramids and had a ridiculously good time. Since it was my birthday I took A LOT of pictures of myself and less of who I came with to the pyramids (and no WF, again, you don't get to see my family and friends period). So anyway I took pics next to the pyramids, the sphinx, near temples, and inside the god damn GRAND PYRAMID. I've never been into the grand pyramid before (been to the middle pyramid in my younger years which is NOTHING compared to the Grand Pyramid). Let me just say this, if you're REALLY fat or have low stamina it's a REALLY bad idea for you to go inside the Grand Pyramid. You have to crotch for long distances, you have to walk up long ladders WHILST CROTCHING and all just to see tombs. If you have claustrophobia you're a bloody imbecile if you get inside the Grand Pyramid, it'll be a nightmare for you and I'm being dead serious. Shit, I was sweating like a pig when I came outside of the pyramid and felt like I ran all across Egypt. Oh, and I also know how to ride camels (can't run with them since I'm a pussy but hey, can walk and walk somewhat fast with them so yay!) I actually didn't want to ride a camel, figured it was animal cruelty but the owners told me they treated the camels like they were their best friends and that they were _"better than dogs"_, maybe they're full of shit, maybe they're not, but I rode one anyway. The champion I rode was called Oscar, cute camel liked me a lot. Anyway I took A LOT of pics, like, 40 something. I'm fucking lazy so I won't bloody upload all of them but since I'm a nice guy I'll upload a lot of them for you guys to see. Oh and my shirt says _"don't run away"_ is showing a male banana peeling off it's skin to show it's _"penis"_ and a bunch of female fruits running off in fear. lel 






















































































































This is what I had to go through...










It's real out here n!gga


----------



## Pratchett

That is great @Ghandi. My knees aren't in the best shape, but I would love a chance to skulk around in the Great Pyramid one day, as well as some of the other sites there in Egypt. Taking the opportunity to see the places where history happened thousands of years ago. :mark:


----------



## Gandhi

Ash said:


> That is great @Ghandi. My knees aren't in the best shape, but I would love a chance to skulk around in the Great Pyramid one day, as well as some of the other sites there in Egypt. Taking the opportunity to see the places where history happened thousands of years ago. :mark:


I honestly wouldn't recommend you going inside considering I know you're not very young, though I saw old people inside but when I spoke to them they claimed to always have been healthy people so I hope you're a god damn beast. Seriously man, only go if you feel like you've got what it takes because even for me and all the young people around me it was VERY tiring. Though yeah, you should DEFINITELY come here for a visit sometime! :mark:


----------



## Londrick

brandiexoxo said:


> Last month my mother passed away unexpectedly in her sleep and going back to see my dad and siblings and seeing the drugged state their in really made me depressed and sad and realize I'm alone now in the world. My family was to busy asking to borrow money for drugs from me, in the middle of the funeral i might add, to even bother try and catch up with me. Even though our mom just died from an overdose.......
> 
> Anyway, my diet came to a crashing halt. I've been in one of the worst depressions of my life but I'm starting to get back on track. I went for a run the past few days and cut the energy drinks and coffee which is the only thing that's kept me going this past month. I'm starating to feel happy and trying to stay positive, especially with Holidays coming up. I will not be going back home to Ohio again anytime soon after what I went back to a couple weeks ago. I'm fine right here in Minnesota. Rant over.


you should post nudes so we can get a better view of how your diet is working.


----------



## Pratchett

Gandhi said:


> I honestly wouldn't recommend you going inside considering I know you're not very young,


:buried :mj2



> though I saw old people inside but when I spoke to them they claimed to always have been healthy people so I hope you're a god damn beast. Seriously man, only go if you feel like you've got what it takes because even for me and all the young people around me it was VERY tiring. Though yeah, you should DEFINITELY come here for a visit sometime! :mark:


One day, if I win the lottery, I will definitely be going there. And since I am not in the business of making smart life choices, I can assure you I will be going inside no matter how much pain it causes me. :mark:


----------



## Nostalgia

Would love to go to Egypt one day and see the pyramids - but idk how safe it is nowadays for tourists and the media likes to paint the picture that it's unsafe. :side: Always had a interest in history though and ancient Egypt being a period in history I find particularly interesting. Very cool to have that right where you live. (Y)


----------



## Gandhi

Ash said:


> :buried :mj2


Lmao damn I'm sorry, didn't mean anything. 



Ash said:


> One day, if I win the lottery, I will definitely be going there. And since I am not in the business of making smart life choices, I can assure you I will be going inside no matter how much pain it causes me. :mark:


You're going to have to crotch whilst climbing up straight up the Grand Pyramid, do you know how BIG the Grand Pyramid is man? It's not that safe for people who might just lose all their strength whilst in the middle of the pyramid obviously. If you want to get inside the Grand Pyramid, seriously, come here asap and be careful what you wish for dude. Though yeah, you MUST come here! 



Nostalgia said:


> Would love to go to Egypt one day and see the pyramids - but idk how safe it is nowadays for tourists and the media likes to paint the picture that it's unsafe. :side: Always had a interest in history though and ancient Egypt being a period in history I find particularly interesting. Very cool to have that right where you live. (Y)


Ugh, fucking hate how some western media paints Egypt as an unsafe place to be. I'm not patriotic whatsoever so I'm not defending Egypt out of asinine patriotism, but god damn do I hate how people think the Egyptian revolution is on-going. It's over, done, non-existent. The muslim brotherhood is also long gone and have zero power in Egypt because of how 80% of Egypt hating them and how the military essentially fucked them over. 

Egypt is as safe as any civilized country. Get over here already!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Front row at the Future concert this weekend:*









@Sheamus_ROCKS


----------



## THANOS

At tonight's Jays game, these seats are unreal LOL.


----------



## Pratchett

First he says:



Gandhi said:


> Lmao damn I'm sorry, didn't mean anything.


Then goes on to add:



> You're going to have to crotch whilst climbing up straight up the Grand Pyramid... ...*It's not that safe for people who might just lose all their strength whilst in the middle of the pyramid obviously*.


:buried :buried :mj2

I'll just go and fall into a hole somewhere since I can't even walk anymore. :gameover



THANOS said:


> At tonight's Jays game, these seats are unreal LOL.


Meanwhile, THANOS confirmed to be selling his Infinity Gems as he is able to afford playoff tickets behind home plate. :mj


----------



## THANOS

Ash said:


> First he says:
> 
> 
> 
> Then goes on to add:
> 
> 
> 
> :buried :buried :mj2
> 
> I'll just go and fall into a hole somewhere since I can't even walk anymore. :gameover
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, THANOS confirmed to be selling his Infinity Gems as he is able to afford playoff tickets behind home plate. :mj


I used the Reality Gem my brotha, I changed reality so that the tickets cost $5 each .


----------



## Gandhi

Ash said:


> First he says:
> 
> 
> 
> Then goes on to add:
> 
> 
> 
> :buried :buried :mj2
> 
> I'll just go and fall into a hole somewhere since I can't even walk anymore. :gameover


Right, you need to cheer up budd. lel










This man is 60 fucking 6, him and his wife were struggling but they still managed to reach the tomb. I was like _"how are you doing this?"_ and they'd tell me _"you think we'd travel all the the way from Canada just to be lazy here?"_. If they can do it, so can you. 

:saul


----------



## Addychu

I am offically an auntie... The first child in our family... I am a very proud sister. :

(YES im not going to post a picture of him just yet... Not until I have one with him... BUT he will be a rocker baby.)


----------



## XxTalonxX

Addychu said:


> I am offically an auntie... The first child in our family... I am a very proud sister. :
> 
> (YES im not going to post a picture of him just yet... Not until I have one with him... BUT he will be a rocker baby.)


Congrats @Addychu on being an aunt.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Me and my lil sis


----------



## Addychu

XxTalonxX said:


> Congrats @Addychu on being an aunt.


Thank you so much. :x


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Me with the championship at a gaming tournament:









The tournament organizer is a huge wrestling fan.*


----------



## whelp

Legit BOSS said:


> *Me with the championship at a gaming tournament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tournament organizer is a huge wrestling fan.*


Looking good Mr Boss.

when you say the organiser is a huge wrestling fan do you mean he likes wrestling a lot or he has eaten a lot of pies and is therefore of a larger stature...

its both isn't it?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

whelp said:


> Looking good Mr Boss.
> 
> when you say the organiser is a huge wrestling fan do you mean he likes wrestling a lot or he has eaten a lot of pies and is therefore of a larger stature...
> 
> its both isn't it?


*




Check it out yourself.*


----------



## Headliner

Did you actually win or were you just taking a picture with the title? The title doesn't look bad.

Wait you didn't win. I know you BBR, we'd all know if you won lolol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Headliner said:


> Did you actually win or were you just taking a picture with the title? The title doesn't look bad.
> 
> Wait you didn't win. I know you BBR, we'd all know if you won lolol.


*It was just a belt for pictures. I had to do it with the Owens shirt on. Yeah, these are legit gold. They're really expensive, and very heavy.*


----------



## EireUnited

Made mates with a few Brits on holiday. Improving Irish-Anglo relations










Working out breh










Also went to Potter World earlier this year


----------



## XxTalonxX

Addychu said:


> Thank you so much. :x


You're welcome :smile2:


----------



## Addychu

XxTalonxX said:


> You're welcome :smile2:


:x:x

Selfie.










From the wedding... So delicate.


----------



## XxTalonxX

Addychu said:


> :x:x
> 
> Selfie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the wedding... So delicate.


Your nose piercings look awesome & what was the wedding pic from?


----------



## Addychu

XxTalonxX said:


> Your nose piercings look awesome & what was the wedding pic from?


Aw thank you, well I went to a wedding on saturday, I dont have any photos of myself sadly as im waiting for people to send me some, but I took a few on my shitty phone but I just loved how cute it all was...


----------



## Tony

Last night I finally went to my first wrestling show ever at Hell in a Cell and I had so much fun. My voice hurts from all the marking out I did lol. 

My seats:










Me after the show:










I also got a picture with Noelle Foley :lenny










Fun times all around. Would go again


----------



## XxTalonxX

Addychu said:


> Aw thank you, well I went to a wedding on saturday, I dont have any photos of myself sadly as im waiting for people to send me some, but I took a few on my shitty phone but I just loved how cute it all was...


You're welcome. From seeing these pictures, the wedding was made nice & pretty. I been to about 10 and they all looked beautiful with all of the decorations


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Breaking in this new LGG4 camera:*


----------



## Baby K's Grown Boy BITCH

More recent


----------



## witchblade000

I suck at taking pictures, but my hair is straight again:











and here is a picture of me holding a boquet of black roses:


----------



## mobyomen

Just went to the fitness center on the U Albany campus for the first time. Trying to get back into shape.


----------



## brandiexoxo




----------



## ONEWAY

At the Sjávargrillið (Seafood Grill) in Reyjkavik last New Years Eve!


----------



## Addychu

Dressing up day at work.


----------



## Mr. High IQ

brandiexoxo said:


>


My goodness, what a beauty.

No offense to the other ladies posting in this thread; you're all lovely in your own, special way.

Just not as lovely as Brandie.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels

Off to work, haha...


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm having a good boobs day lol :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I was Sasha for a Halloween party last night. Might be Reigns tonight :reigns*


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Legit BOSS said:


> *I was Sasha for a Halloween party last night. Might be Reigns tonight :reigns*


Post pictures of you in a wig with the Reigns outfit. :mj


----------



## FeedMeSmores

Car selfie


----------



## VIPER

I'm so proud of my costume (also my first time wearing lipstick ever, but I'm feeling this black) :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Oda Nobunaga said:


> Post pictures of you in a wig with the Reigns outfit. :mj


*Wish granted:








*


----------



## Addychu

Legit BOSS said:


> *Wish granted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OMG I love it! aha, but you all look great!










I loved my makeup last night.


----------



## just1988

*Movember day 1*


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Cat loving Cat amirite


----------



## Addychu

Catalanotto said:


> Cat loving Cat amirite


You didnt dress up for halloween?


----------



## McQueen

Here comes the fight.


----------



## Addychu

McQueen said:


> Here comes the fight.


----------



## Brock_Lesnar

The Vigilante yesterday.


----------



## Reaper

Brock_Lesnar said:


> The Vigilante yesterday.


Heh. You look more like Sting than Sting does these days. Good job.


----------



## mobyomen

Bonfires burning bright pumpkin faces in the night I remember Halloween


----------



## Naka Moora

Brock_Lesnar said:


> The Vigilante yesterday.



Epic.


----------



## Death Rider

Recent work do:










And the night before:










Recent final table picture


----------



## 307858

Happy Halloween from #AshleyMadison !


----------



## THANOS

Halloween parties the past two Saturdays, great times! :


----------



## The Tempest

How tall are you Thanos? :mj


----------



## BehindYou

I'm afraid I Blue myself for halloween,


----------



## Blade Runner

Legit BOSS said:


> *Wish granted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You look like Prince


----------



## Addychu

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> You look like Prince


----------



## THANOS

The Tempest said:


> How tall are you Thanos? :mj


5'9/5'10 . I'm actually posing in all of those so I'm quite a bit slouched as well.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Another pic of me and my sis cept this time it's THROWBACK.










I miss my long hair I used to have. Been trying my best to grow it back.


----------



## PretzelMan

Any Motionless in White fans in the house?


----------



## why

:cheer


----------



## RyanPelley

Nothing ULLLLTIMAAATE about this shitty face paint. Worst Halloween clearance ever.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Long time, no post.... Currently travelling around Australia and thought I'd drop by. Hope all is well in the wrasslin world.. Completely out of the loop.... Oopsie lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@tylermoxreigns *OMG TMO YOU'RE ALIVE AND YOU ACTUALLY DID IT :yay! I remember you asking back in February whether to go to America or Australia:http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/1575969-seeking-advice-america-australia.html#post44981353. What influenced your final decision, and are the breakfast sandwiches $17?

In other news, I bought Roman's new shirt and it's very soft and comfortable:*


----------



## Addychu

RAW selfie... I'm on TV the whole time though. ?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Addychu *Did you purposefully dye your tips blue to be like Paige







?*


----------



## Addychu

Legit BOSS said:


> @Addychu *Did you purposefully dye your tips blue to be like Paige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?*


Actually I did it before her... that girl copied me. :cry


----------



## dashing_man




----------



## just1988

*Movember's coming on strong, starting to look like the other cop from Narcos*


----------



## Addychu

Look someone noticed me...


----------



## Vader Bomb

Waiting for my club sandwich...


----------



## Kenny

me and my nephew, decided to buy him a jumpsuit


----------



## mobyomen

I broke my collarbone last night during my pro wrestling training. Looks like my training is over. I'm better off just watching wrestling than doing it. At least I accomplished a life goal of actually stepping into a real wrestling ring.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Addychu said:


> Look someone noticed me...


_*My baby Addy looking cute with those rings on your nose.  Also looking mighty gorgeous in these photos. *_


----------



## Addychu

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> _*My baby Addy looking cute with those rings on your nose.  Also looking mighty gorgeous in these photos. *_


You are too sweet, thank you! :x:x


----------



## Elly Elephant




----------



## Addychu

:mark:


----------



## Rush

was incredibly hungover today, so here's a picture of me hating life :klopp4


----------



## Genesis 1.0

You should get wasted more often, it literally brings out your eyes. Out of hiding that is.

:denzel


----------



## riveting




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Just got home from RAW and had a wonderful time!*









*To top it all off:









Senpai noticed me roud*


----------



## Mox Girl

It's just me  It's extremely warm here today, hence the tank top... (also sorry about the weird lighting, I just have a lamp on lol and I took this with my iPhone :lol)


----------



## Kenny

Ambrose Girl said:


> It's just me  It's extremely warm here today, hence the tank top... (also sorry about the weird lighting, I just have a lamp on lol and I took this with my iPhone :lol)


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Me and Sean Waltman ( Xpac ) at Manchester airport this morning.Turns out he had been on the same flight as me from Philadelphia. Awful picture but I put that down on to 25 minutes sleep in 36 hours


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Yeah, yeah the Slayer with the World Heavyweight Championship enjoying his night.  *


----------



## Addychu

My recent selfie.










And pictures from yesterday...


----------



## SMetalWorld

My new haircut >


----------



## The One




----------



## Lady Eastwood

Familiar picture back there.


----------



## Ruth




----------



## Rowdy Yates

Me and my daughter heading out for some tea today


----------



## Count Vertigo

Haven't been in here in like forever, lost like 20 lbs since the last pic :lol


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*Okay so you can't really see my face but it's me in my costume.

This was a cosplay for Otakon 2015
*


----------



## Gandhi

The One said:


>


Someone lost some weight there.


----------



## riveting

few months old..


----------



## Mr. Socko

Halloween costume









Going to a charity ball with my mid-Movember dirty 'stache on









My Movember effort by the end of the month


----------



## SMetalWorld




----------



## The Masked One

*Dreams*










I'm sure my 3 minute photoshop artwork tricked you.

*..Reality* 



Spoiler















More cringworthy after actually uploading it but I so love to mess around with Photoshop..


----------



## The One

Gandhi said:


> Someone lost some weight there.


Lol you know what's up


----------



## Mox Girl

Another selfie, cos well, why not?

Plus this proves I own other wrestling shirts apart from Dean Ambrose ones :lmao I haven't worn my Punk shirt in forever, so thought I'd haul it out!

(lol also Finn Balor poster in the background, I am partial to a bit of Balor...)


----------



## SMetalWorld

Ambrose Girl said:


> Another selfie, cos well, why not?
> 
> Plus this proves I own other wrestling shirts apart from Dean Ambrose ones :lmao I haven't worn my Punk shirt in forever, so thought I'd haul it out!
> 
> (lol also Finn Balor poster in the background, I am partial to a bit of Balor...)


So adorable with those glasses ^__^. :wink2:


----------



## Kenny

Ambrose Girl said:


> Another selfie, cos well, why not?
> 
> Plus this proves I own other wrestling shirts apart from Dean Ambrose ones :lmao I haven't worn my Punk shirt in forever, so thought I'd haul it out!
> 
> (lol also Finn Balor poster in the background, I am partial to a bit of Balor...)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Doing my best Tyler Breeze impression while shopping on Black Friday*


----------



## Pratchett

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Doing my best Tyler Breeze impression while shopping on Black Friday*


Doesn't work without a selfie stick :no:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Hogfather said:


> Doesn't work without a selfie stick :no:


*LIES!*


----------



## Pratchett

Merry Blissmas said:


> *LIES!*


You're also not wearing any fur, if you are going to make me split hairs.

And where is the smirk?

The pose looks good though, I'll give you that. :cudi


----------



## SMetalWorld




----------



## Gandhi

simonitro said:


>


Where was this? Lebanon? Looks pretty sick bro. (Y)


----------



## SMetalWorld

Gandhi said:


> Where was this? Lebanon? Looks pretty sick dude. (Y)


Yup, that is Lebanon in Baalback! Have you been to Lebanon?


----------



## Gandhi

simonitro said:


> Yup, that is Lebanon in Baalback! Have you been to Lebanon?


Nah, I just know you're Lebanese and assumed that was you in Lebanon. Plus those obviously look like ancient middle eastern ruins. I may have never been to Lebanon, but it's a country I definitely plan on visiting sometime in my life. I just googled Baalback and it looks pretty damn cool.


----------



## Baby K's Grown Boy BITCH

@Ghandi @CM Chump not hard to provide evidence is it, unless you're a complete liar


----------



## CM Chump

Beautiful angel you've got there, Shawy, you handsome devil. Congratulations on your happiness.


----------



## Gandhi

I censored my cousin & sister too in a previous pic and won't show'em, they must not be real.

You've exposed me eh? :lmao


----------



## CM Chump

She's a gal to be proud of, that's for sure.


----------



## Baby K's Grown Boy BITCH

CM Chump said:


> She's a gal to be proud of, that's for sure.


Thanks bro, you're her new best friend after that compliment! We are very happy, life is good man


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Thanksgiving pics with my cousin and mommy:*

















Shawy said:


> Spoiler: pic


*Woah David, you look like your favorite wrestler. That's awesome.*


----------



## Baby K's Grown Boy BITCH

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Thanksgiving pics with my cousin and mommy:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Woah David, you look like your favorite wrestler. That's awesome.*


Which one? I have a few favourites. Must be on about bobby roode


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Shawy said:


> Which one? I have a few favourites


*Bobby Rude. Just guessed he was your favorite by the avatar choice.*


----------



## Baby K's Grown Boy BITCH

Shawy said:


> @Ghandi @CM Chump not hard to provide evidence is it, unless you're a complete liar





Merry Blissmas said:


> *Bobby Rude. Just guessed he was your favorite by the avatar choice.*


I will take that as a compliment as bobby roode is a handsome man! Nice family shots bro, nice to see someone proud of their family


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Shawy said:


> I will take that as a compliment as bobby roode is a handsome man! Nice family shots bro, nice to see someone proud of their family


*It was definitely a compliment bro, and thanks! I prefer goatees over beards, but you both pull it off really well.*


----------



## Addychu

My selfie before work.


----------



## Continuum

thats my bitch right there^^^^


----------



## Addychu

Continuum said:


> thats my bitch right there^^^^


I do hope you're talking to me... :wink2:


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

Spoiler: me, myself, and I


----------



## SashaXFox

It is I Fox


----------



## SashaXFox

Lorde,lady gaga, asap ferg, taylor swift, chibi hinata.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

THA CUSSER said:


> FUCK YOU UGLY NlGGER MONKEY NlGGER


:dahell

ut with that shit


----------



## SashaXFox

THA CUSSER said:


> FUCK YOU UGLY NlGGER MONKEY NlGGER


Tha cusser lol. Yawnn..


----------



## Romans Empire

Here is the face of the WF champ. #believethat


----------



## The Tempest

Ready to go out :WHYYY3


----------



## Continuum

Addychu said:


> I do hope you're talking to me... :wink2:


I AM. :x


----------



## Addychu

My mother bought this for me... Not sure if thats a good thing or not... 










:haha


----------



## The One

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Doing my best Tyler Breeze impression while shopping on Black Friday*


You look like Legit Boss's brother


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The One said:


> You look like Legit Boss's brother





Legit BOSS said:


> *Just got home from RAW and had a wonderful time!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *To top it all off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senpai noticed me roud*


*
:hmm I could see how you would think that. We DO look kind of similar, huh?*

@ShowStopper @THANOS *Do you guys think I look like Legit BOSS?*


----------



## A-C-P

Merry Blissmas said:


> *
> :hmm I could see how you would think that. We DO look kind of similar, huh?*


Damn I would even go as far to guess you guys were twins :wee-bey


----------



## Born of Osiris

@The One I think you may be on to something, man :wee-bey


----------



## The Tempest

Another Christmas Painkiller said:


> Damn I would even go as far to guess you guys were twins :wee-bey


I didn't know Merry Blissmas had a twin :hogan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Merry Blissmas said:


> *
> :hmm I could see how you would think that. We DO look kind of similar, huh?*
> 
> @ShowStopper @THANOS *Do you guys think I look like Legit BOSS?*


I thought this was common knowledge that you had a twin on here. DUH. Twin Bosses.

:drose


----------



## Addychu

Stop trying to confuse me you geeks, OMG SHSJAJAHA!!


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Resolution is pretty bad, my hair doesn't go well with the goggles on the head at all, and i'm an ugly fella anyway but yea, it's the only one i could find... Laugh away.

@Merry Blissmas

You got a post of yours liked by Sasha? Holy hell. I got a retweet from Becky once... Safe to say i was the the tiniest bit pleased.

And i don't think you look like Legit Boss at all. I'd ask LB to confirm this, but he hasn't been around for a while for some reason. :heyman4


----------



## The One

Merry Blissmas said:


> *
> :hmm I could see how you would think that. We DO look kind of similar, huh?*
> 
> @ShowStopper @THANOS *Do you guys think I look like Legit BOSS?*


Ohh I am tripping, I didn't know you had a name change lol


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Thanksgiving pics with my cousin and mommy:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Woah David, you look like your favorite wrestler. That's awesome.*


Breh, no disrespect but... your cousin and your mom.. well lets just say you have a very lovely family.













































:cena5


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Breh, no disrespect but... your cousin and your mom.. well lets just say you have a very lovely family.
> 
> 
> 
> :cena5


#GeneticallySuperior


----------



## THANOS

Merry Blissmas said:


> *
> :hmm I could see how you would think that. We DO look kind of similar, huh?*
> 
> @ShowStopper @THANOS *Do you guys think I look like Legit BOSS?*












Cloning has been perfected!!!!! :surprise:


----------



## From Death Valley

Romans Empire said:


> Here is the face of the WF champ. #believethat


Is that the nacho libre guy?


----------



## Mox Girl

I finally received my sixth Dean shirt in the post, here it is! Yes I own 6 Dean Ambrose shirts


----------



## Pronoss




----------



## Magic

Ambrose Girl said:


> I finally received my sixth Dean shirt in the post, here it is! Yes I own 6 Dean Ambrose shirts


plz don't tell me you've collectively spent $500+ on wwe merch. :mj2


----------



## Kenny

Ambrose Girl said:


> I finally received my sixth Dean shirt in the post, here it is! Yes I own 6 Dean Ambrose shirts


----------



## Mox Girl

UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> plz don't tell me you've collectively spent $500+ on wwe merch. :mj2


LOL, why not? I don't have much else to spend my money on, and I love WWE's merch :shrug I live in my WWE shirts tbh. (though I'm not actually wearing one today lol, I just threw it on to take that photo :lol)

That's not even the half of it, I own more shirts than just Dean Ambrose ones


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

lel at Magic criticizing how other people wish to spend their own earned money. :kobe3


----------



## NeyNey

Ambrose Girl said:


> I finally received my sixth Dean shirt in the post, here it is! Yes I own 6 Dean Ambrose shirts


You even have the GOAT poster of The Shield :yoda


----------



## Mox Girl

Lunatic Grinch said:


> You even have the GOAT poster of The Shield :yoda


Which one? The photo or the drawing? Cos they're both great  I'll never take down my Shield posters, EVER! :lol


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

Spoiler: me, myself, and I II

















































seaworld as a kid :banderas


----------



## NeyNey

Ambrose Girl said:


> Which one? The photo or the drawing? Cos they're both great  I'll never take down my Shield posters, EVER! :lol


The right one, i only have the left which Calahart sent me from the US. :mj2 It's also fucking great though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

SashaXFox said:


> Lorde,lady gaga, asap ferg, taylor swift, chibi hinata.


We have an art thread. These are nice.

:mj2 everyone looking fresh as fuck.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

so just found out my breh here has lymph node cancer and that we gotta put him down which is a fucking shame cuz breh is only 6 years old. but what sucks the most is dude is happy as shit going around flexing being his normal self. fuck a lymph node. :trips4


----------



## Yeah1993

That's really terrible. I did stuff with my friend today and actually found out his Labrador has cancer. You can see the dog's gums are all screwed up and lumpy, and my friend tells me you can feel a tumour if you put your hand near his cage.


----------



## Pratchett

Fuck a lymph node indeed. That is awful news. That second picture is tearing me up.


----------



## Reaper

That really sucks bro. I just lost a pet to a tumor last month despite having her operated and it was the most miserable time of my life. I never even cried that hard after losing my grandmother.


----------



## just_chelsey

Do I know anyone that still posts here? I mean, it has been 10 years since I made my account....


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

thanks for the kind words @Yeah1993, @The Hogfather, @Reaper


----------



## Lm2

New updated picture


----------



## Vic

Showing the fro before I get my haircut (yes I know the pic is sideways).


----------



## Addychu

Muta said:


> so just found out my breh here has lymph node cancer and that we gotta put him down which is a fucking shame cuz breh is only 6 years old. but what sucks the most is dude is happy as shit going around flexing being his normal self. fuck a lymph node. :trips4


OMG this is awful... im so so sorry, hes gorgeous, celebrate his life and be with him until the end. :crying::crying:

Love from all my animals and me man.


----------



## The True Believer

Such a small galaxy we live in.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

Addychu said:


> OMG this is awful... im so so sorry, hes gorgeous, celebrate his life and be with him until the end. :crying::crying:
> 
> Love from all my animals and me man.


thank you. I put him down earlier today, he was a happy dog right until the end and I'm sure he wasn't scared because I was with him til the end. the vet the dog knew he was sick and that we did the right thing, there was nothing we could of done to prevent it or to make it any better so that gives me comfort. he went very peacefully.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Would you like to have a shirt FEUD, @Ambrose Girl? :reigns2*


----------



## Mox Girl

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Would you like to have a shirt FEUD, @Ambrose Girl? :reigns2*


Hehe, I think you'd probably beat me on Roman shirts cos I only have 2, I'm such a bad fan  :lol

I do think I beat everybody on here when it comes to Dean though, cos I have 6 shirts and 2 hoodies 

Nice pic btw!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Just dumped my girlfriend and got a new one:










Just kidding :sansa. It's a girl I danced with and she wanted to get in my obligatory selfie.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Just dumped my girlfriend and got a new one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding :sansa. It's a girl I danced with and she wanted to get in my obligatory selfie.*


You always gotta have a slick look on your face, don't you?

:mj2 I'm writing a long detailed letter to staff to ban you from this thread.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Got Paige's T Shirt at Tillys today.  *_


----------



## Amber B

When you get that Dominican blow out but still have soulless eyes :smile2:


----------



## BreakingTheBroken




----------



## The Tempest

Amber B said:


> When you get that Dominican blow out but still have soulless eyes :smile2:


Why aren't you smiling? You should smile :gaga1


----------



## -XERO-

Amber B said:


> When you get that Dominican blow out but still have soulless eyes :smile2:









*I'M SO SERIOUS RIGHT NOW!*


----------



## The Masked One

Messy hair, untrimmed beard and a horrible facial expression ..but damned I love my dog!


----------



## Magic

The Christmas Tempest said:


> Why aren't you smiling? You should smile :gaga1


(don't tell them to smile breh, they don't like being told to smile) :side:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*There's no better feeling than a fresh, holiday haircut :drose*


----------



## Headliner

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *I'M SO SERIOUS RIGHT NOW!*


Amber's always been bad bruh but this thread is NO THRIST ZONE.


----------



## -XERO-

Headliner said:


> Amber's always been bad bruh but this thread is NO THRIST ZONE.


Haha, I just like messin' with her.


----------



## Addychu

My christmas selfie.


----------



## CALΔMITY

So glad my week is finally over.

Hope y'all have a merry christmas. :woo


----------



## Gandhi

So my cousin recently told me that the Cairo Museum allowed people to take photos inside and would stop allowing photos inside again at the 7th of January, so immediately the first chance I got to be really free I went with one of my mates to have my cousins give us a tour and take photos. I seriously never get bored of going to the museum (though I am a history fanatic in general), and since my cousin works at the museum I get to go in for free :evil. My cousin and her friend who works there too gave my friend and I (who hasn't been at the museum since the 2011 revolution) a pretty sick tour. I won't lie, I wanted to take pictures with almost everything at the museum to show a lot of people (including WF folk, see, I do care ) but I had to go and I was taking too long. Unfortunately, photos were allowed for everything inside the museum EXCEPT the mummy room. Fucking hell, I REALLY wanted to have a couple of photos next to mummies (especially the big boss Ramses II himself). Though meh, atleast I got to see Ramses again.

Aaaaannnnywaaayyyy, here's most of the photos yo.




























King Tut's room was actually annoyingly crowded and I had to wait awhile to get a photo, fucking hate how overrated this guy was by many non Egyptians. A pharaoh who died a teenager, I mean he's cool and all but Jesus Christ he's NOTHING compared to the other pharaohs.










The fetish you see above is actually considered heavily cursed by both ancient Egyptians and some modern Egyptians/non Egyptians. Supposedly it speaks of magic that would be considered _"black magic"_ or _"evil magic"_ by many people today. Good shit.














































Mummified monkeys!
























































































































































































































































































Yeah, Pharaoh Akhenaten has like his own room too and rightly so considering he's a much more interesting character in ancient Egypt and had a bigger impact in ancient Egyptian history than that kiddo Tut did.














































Illuminati nyugga!



















A cat got inside and I was like _"lel a cat in the Egyptian museum"_.



























































































Couldn't take photos inside, but here's some old online pics from google.



















Ramses II, imo the best thing about the museum that has nothing to do with mythology in Egypt. Also I swear to whatever the fuck is up there, almost everytime I see Ramses I hear tourists in the room talking about believing in dumb shit saying Ramses II was the pharaoh who Moses dealt with in genesis. It's both funny and annoying tbh, depends on who I hear. 









































































Oh and...










...for all the milk drinkers on this forum.


----------



## McQueen

Ulfric wouldn't accept you. He's racist and you are clearly not a nord.

He's the trump of tamriel.


----------



## Gandhi

McQueen said:


> Ulfric wouldn't accept you. He's racist and you are clearly not a nord.
> 
> He's the trump of tamriel.


Negative. Looks like you didn't pay much attention to the game buddy.

Ulfric never was a racist, people who think he is honestly know fuck all.



Gandhi said:


> Loyalty to the Imperials is loyalty to the mongrel corrupt emperors of Cyrodiil and more specifically the bloody Thalmor cunts. Nothing about the Imperials would ever let me join them, no they're not _"progressive"_ or _"honorable"_. They would rather negotiate with actual racists and then accuse people fighting for independence, freedom and more importantly the RIGHT to practice whatever religion they want to follow as people who are _"savages"_. All gamers who think Ulfric is a racist haven't payed attention to the story or the dialogue. I have SO MANY proofs that Ulfric is not a racist. I'm too lazy to type out all of the proofs so here's proof in this link. There's even more proof from a Dark Elf farmer who says the Dark elves in Windhelm are LAZY shitheads who do nothing but complain (and this is coming from someone who played mostly as a Dark elf). Also, there's a High elf in Windhelm who is allowed to live in Windhelm and is RICH in Windhelm because of the business she makes remember? Anybody who thinks Ulfric is a racist is out of their minds. (while I will admit some Stormcloaks are racist however their racism is no different to that of a Native American being angry at white people for killing their people). And yes, if the Redguards can make the Thalmor fuck off Hammerfell in a major war, the Nords can fight off the Thalmor as well. Ulfric is one of the most honorable, passionate, and bravest video game characters period and I'd follow him into the plains of Oblivion. The Stormcloak rebellion is a rebellion of true honor and justice, not just disgusting politics like the Imperials. So yeah, fuck the Imperials.


Make sure to read what's in that link to see how invalid your argument is.

If Ulfric will with open arms welcome a Dark Elf like myself to fight for him, he will with open arms welcome anyone willing to fight for honor, glory, and freedom.


----------



## CALΔMITY

As nice as it is to get a glimpse of Egypt...you couldn't have put most of that under a spoiler tag? :kobe


----------



## Mox Girl

Took a random selfie on Christmas Day. Yes I indeed rep Dean even on Christmas


----------



## Kenny

me and my niece 










me and my nephew


----------



## McQueen

I was just kidding Gandhi, you took that way to seriously.


----------



## Gandhi

Cala♡;55438169 said:


> As nice as it is to get a glimpse of Egypt...you couldn't have put most of that under a spoiler tag? :kobe


I could have, but the thought of people scrolling down more didn't bother me.

So no. :ambrose2



McQueen said:


> I was just kidding Gandhi, you took that way to seriously.


Hard to tell these days who's anti Stormcloak and who isn't sometimes tbh.

Though I didn't take it too seriously, but if you drew Ulfric in a mocking manner I would have started a riot. :side:


----------



## nucklehead88

I like Stormcloaks.....id like gandhi more if he wasnt so confrontational about everything


----------



## CALΔMITY

Gandhi said:


> I could have, but the thought of people scrolling down more didn't bother me.
> 
> So no. :ambrose2


On my phone it seemed like it was never going to end though. Kind of a dick move if you ask me. You didn't, but yeah. :dahell


----------



## FROSTY

mobyomen said:


> been 6 months and feeling pretty good about the pounds i've been able to drop


Is that a Generico tattoo??


----------



## Rush

Merry Christmas everyone. You all get a pic of me from today after just a couple hours sleep and looking like i have no bottom teeth. Enjoy :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Holiday pics incoming!!!*


----------



## Nostalgia

.


----------



## A. Edwards

From a 'shoot I was involved in from last month.


----------



## FROSTY

mansofa said:


> My long overdue heel turn.


You could almost pass for Redwood Original Opie.


----------



## Kiz

Rush said:


> Merry Christmas everyone. You all get a pic of me from today after just a couple hours sleep and looking like i have no bottom teeth. Enjoy :lol


why didnt you tell me you were homeless


----------



## FROSTY

Shawy said:


> Which one? I have a few favourites. Must be on about bobby roode


Not trying to cross a line here MB, but your moms is one gorgeous woman.


----------



## Baby K's Grown Boy BITCH

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> Not trying to cross a line here MB, but your moms is one gorgeous woman.


My mom? You must of quoted the wrong guy


----------



## FROSTY

Shawy said:


> My mom? You must of quoted the wrong guy


Oops lol, my bad. meant to quote @Merry Blissmas 
@Shawy your woman is quality though, no offense intended.


----------



## Rush

CAMERON'S COCK IN THE XMAS PIG said:


> why didnt you tell me you were homeless


uwotm8


----------



## Impolite

KENNY KLAUS said:


> me and my niece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my nephew


No offence, and I'm probably going to be permanently banned for this, but you look like a paedophile in these pictures.


----------



## Mister Abigail

'no offence'


----------



## CALΔMITY

Impolite said:


> No offence, and I'm probably going to be permanently banned for this, but you look like a paedophile in these pictures.


Boy do you have some nerve. :bayley


----------



## Kenny

Impolite said:


> No offence, and I'm probably going to be permanently banned for this, but you look like a paedophile in these pictures.


No offence, but go fuck yourself you wanker.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I got all this candy for xmas, can't wait to be a cow.


----------



## charlesxo

Impolite said:


> No offence, and I'm probably going to be permanently banned for this, but you look like a paedophile in these pictures.


simply incredible :lmao


----------



## The Tempest

New pic :WHYYY3


----------



## Dobbizzle

I like darkness to hide my face


----------



## Rugrat

Impolite said:


> No offence, and I'm probably going to be permanently banned for this, but you look like a paedophile in these pictures.


Comment of the Year 

:done :done :done :done :done :done :done


----------



## THANOS

These are from the weekend of the 19th!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Impolite said:


> No offence, and I'm probably going to be permanently banned for this, but you look like a paedophile in these pictures.


*I hope it was worth it :xzibit*


----------



## Mastodonic

Take a wild guess as to who's the wrestling fan in this image. I look like a fucking carny, but it was a good laugh.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91

me in my car waking up at a rest stop, traveling from Cali to New Mexico.


----------



## SMetalWorld

My sorta Randy Orton pose


----------



## Dobbizzle

One with a bit more light


----------



## A-C-P

Impolite said:


> No offence, and I'm probably going to be permanently banned for this, but you look like a paedophile in these pictures.


----------



## Role Model

Impolite said:


> No offence, and I'm probably going to be permanently banned for this, but you look like a paedophile in these pictures.


:flip


----------



## CALΔMITY

Hope y'all have a happy new year!


----------



## Mox Girl

First selfie of 2016 

A certain somebody on WF called me fat and 'unfit'. Yeah cos I just look so damn fat, don't I? :hmm:


----------



## Born of Osiris

HAPPY NEW YEARS WF BREHS :mj4


----------



## Chrome

That looks like an 8 Shala. :drake1


----------



## Conor?

☆Shala☆;55620369 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEARS WF BREHS :mj4


Brother fucking Shal :wee-bey :wee-bey :wee-bey :wee-bey :wee-bey :wee-bey :wee-bey :wee-bey


----------



## Magic

Chrome said:


> That looks like an 8 Shala. :drake1


shala couldn't afford the 2016 ones. :mj2


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

Future Shala :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chrome

Magic said:


> shala couldn't afford the 2016 ones. :mj2


Shala getting a head start on ringing in 2018. :mj2


----------



## Conor?

:wee-bey

Shitty lighting...Nappy Hew Year!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I had a great time downtown last night. This is one of the rare occasions where I post a scruffy beard pic. I'm usually very particular about my goatee.*


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

Spoiler: me, myself, and I III

















































ninja turtle 4lyfe


----------



## The Masked One

Happy new year WF !! I like how my nickname is now completely meaningless..


----------



## Callisto

Some cute guys in here


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

What better way to start the year than New Day socks? New Day Socks! New Day Socks! :dance










Edit: Yes, I have huge calfs/calves and thin ankles. I'm a weird fat person. These are also men's socks, meaning they're not meant to be knee high but goddammit they're going to be close to it, so help me god.


----------



## Oxidamus

New YEAR Socks* :mj


----------



## will94

Man, it's been a long time since I've been on WF. Here's me and Finn Balor at Full Sail at the last NXT tapings:


----------



## Headliner

will94 said:


> Man, it's been a long time since I've been on WF. Here's me and Finn Balor at Full Sail at the last NXT tapings:


Wow. When I seen the name I had to do a double take. How you been man?


----------



## will94

Headliner said:


> Wow. When I seen the name I had to do a double take. How you been man?


Not too bad. Been busy with work, driving to NXT shows each month, and a few life changes, and my visits to WF got lost in the shuffle. How's things with you man?


----------



## Headliner

will94 said:


> Not too bad. Been busy with work, driving to NXT shows each month, and a few life changes, and my visits to WF got lost in the shuffle. How's things with you man?


I hear you. That's pretty awesome that you drive to the shows. NXT is quite popular on here.

Same ol same ol. Nothing special here.


----------



## Kenny

Ambrose Girl said:


> First selfie of 2016
> 
> A certain somebody on WF called me fat and 'unfit'. Yeah cos I just look so damn fat, don't I? :hmm:


----------



## Solf

Was trying to prove my dad I actually went to college for once. And yes, that's a fucking "Mr. Happy" t-shirt. Hurray.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Rodgers @Eva Maryse

*RATMAN!!! I found a Nikki Bella clone and she let me put my face between her titties in the club :drose















@Chris JeriG.O.A.T Forgive me for the snapback:sasha3*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

BBR still at it...

Ambrose Girl looking cute with them glasses

JT finally posting SOMETHING

Will returned and still living the WWE/celeb fan dream.

:mj2 I'm feeling some type of way.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

swagger_ROCKS said:


> BBR still at it...







*You might want to restart that petition for my ban from this thread again :curry2.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Legit BOSS said:


> @Rodgers @Eva Maryse
> 
> *RATMAN!!! I found a Nikki Bella clone and she let me put my face between her titties in the club :drose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Chris JeriG.O.A.T Forgive me for the snapback:sasha3*


Them be some nice titties, she reminds me of a thicker AJ Lee if anything though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Legit BOSS said:


> *You might want to restart that petition for my ban from this thread again :curry2.*












"spam" may not be the best reason, but I'll find one. :mj2


----------



## BarackYoMama

It's been a very long time since I posted a picture!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Eva Maryse said:


> Them be some nice titties, she reminds me of a thicker AJ Lee if anything though.


*I was sold by the red lipstick, being Latina, and giant breasts







. On second thought :hmm























You may be onto something :curry2 *



swagger_ROCKS said:


> "spam" may not be the best reason, but I'll find one. :mj2


*
Don't you love how Future is playing in the background to add insult to injury? :lel*


----------



## Addychu

Legit BOSS said:


> @Rodgers @Eva Maryse
> 
> *RATMAN!!! I found a Nikki Bella clone and she let me put my face between her titties in the club :drose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Chris JeriG.O.A.T Forgive me for the snapback:sasha3*


Errrrrrr... Not a look a like, but then boobies. :cesaro

From new years eve.


----------



## Kenny

hi adelaide


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Addychu said:


> Errrrrrr... Not a look a like, *but them boobies.* :cesaro


:tucky



> From new years eve.


:wow *You look older in this pic(not a bad thing).*


----------



## Addychu

Legit BOSS said:


> :tucky
> 
> 
> 
> :wow *You look older in this pic(not a bad thing).*


Maybe it's my new bangs/fringe... :cesaro 



KENNY said:


> hi adelaide


Hi sweetcheeks... hope you had a great new year.


----------



## Skins

Legit BOSS said:


> @Rodgers @Eva Maryse
> 
> *RATMAN!!! I found a Nikki Bella clone and she let me put my face between her titties in the club :drose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Chris JeriG.O.A.T Forgive me for the snapback:sasha3*


Let me get her number breh


----------



## Kenny

bruh bbr drunk as fuck, you have to stop drinking :mj2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PORZINGIS said:


> Let me get her number breh





















KENNY said:


> bruh bbr drunk as fuck, you have to stop drinking :mj2


----------



## Kenny

are you denying you are drunk? :ti


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

KENNY said:


> are you denying you are drunk?


*The CM Punk reference should be clear. I don't drink at all.*


----------



## Kenny

Well, I don't know how you think that is a nikki bella clone. Anyway, I'm done for this morning.


----------



## The True Believer

@obby










Think we know who the bigger Zayn mark is now.


----------



## Kenny

obby still has wade barrett tho


----------



## obby

P sure Cody has seen every Zayn match 27 times though. We're both trumped there.


----------



## Erik.

Girl looks more like Rosa Mendes then Nikki Bella.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Order has been restored to my face*


----------



## THANOS

Jenna and I at Milestones in Niagara last night!


----------



## THANOS

50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> @Rodgers @Eva Maryse
> 
> *RATMAN!!! I found a Nikki Bella clone and she let me put my face between her titties in the club :drose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Chris JeriG.O.A.T Forgive me for the snapback:sasha3*


Not bad son :ti2, tell me you got some?


----------



## Addychu

SO I liked these selfies from today...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

THANOS said:


> Not bad son :ti2, tell me you got some?


*Lets just say this username is a blatant lie :curry2*


----------



## Addychu

50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *Lets just say this username is a blatant lie :curry2*


----------



## Lady Eastwood

That chubby chola looks nothing like Nikki Bella.


----------



## Kenny

sanity has prevailed


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Long work hours aren't so bad when stuff like this happens:





The bad news is my co worker now has to listen to my wrestling rants for 9 hours :kobe9*


----------



## Reaper

I agree with _this _part of the message even though the messenger is a douche.


----------



## KO Lariat

will94 said:


> Man, it's been a long time since I've been on WF. Here's me and Finn Balor at Full Sail at the last NXT tapings:


I like your shirt man. Whats the background on it? is that just some clothing line, a band, or what cause im liking it


----------



## will94

KO Lariat said:


> I like your shirt man. Whats the background on it? is that just some clothing line, a band, or what cause im liking it


It's a clothing line, mostly centered around hockey. Corbin and Punk have been seen in some interviews wearing their stuff, too.

http://www.violentgents.com


----------



## Mox Girl

It's wayyyyy too hot right now!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

U R NOT REAL!!11!!!1!


click below and I talk.



o rly


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Ambrose Girl said:


> It's wayyyyy too hot right now!


That sounds nice considering it's winter over here.


----------



## Londrick

Ambrose Girl said:


> It's wayyyyy too hot right now!


Get naked. You'll cool down.


----------



## Joff

doped up on muscle relaxers watching hockey


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The best part of the job: picking up and delivering various vehicles like GTA side missions*


----------



## Cena's Nation

We've got some interesting specimens in here, all right. No doubt about it. :cena5


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Got a selfie and hug from Bayley after tonights NXT Live event


----------



## LaMelo

Rodgers said:


> Got a selfie and hug from Bayley after tonights NXT Live event


I'm so jealous! :sodone


----------



## will94

Rodgers said:


> Got a selfie and hug from Bayley after tonights NXT Live event


Bayley is so awesome

Ran into Chris Hardwick after his show in Nashville last night


----------



## dashing_man

50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *The best part of the job: picking up and delivering various vehicles like GTA side missions*


that is one bad ass dude


----------



## GREEK FREAK

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I'm so jealous! :sodone


Sorry bro. But don't worry, I know you will get a hug from her someday :bayley


----------



## Death Rider

Felt weird being in enemy territory










And then later one on another attempt sat with two very skilled pros one to my direct right other two to my left and then bust to someone hitting trips with 25 :lmao


----------



## Coolie Rich

Here is me in all my glory


----------



## CALΔMITY

Heyo Wrestling Forum!


----------



## SMetalWorld

Simon can DANCE!!!










Simon impresses the belly-dancer 










And can't resist THE SIMON! >


----------



## THANOS

Selfie time .


----------



## Chloe

Spidey said:


> @obby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think we know who the bigger Zayn mark is now.


Spidey lookin' like a slighty less bearded Mos Def. :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*A friend made a meme with my commentary pictures from over the weekend:









My co-commentator is @Rated R Superstar and he got me on this website:








@DesolationRow I got caught doing the :curry2 face









New album dropping April 3rd: When It Reigns, It Pours








And here's my Sonya buddy who can actually kick my ass in MKX:*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *A friend made a meme with my commentary pictures from over the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New album dropping April 3rd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my Sonya buddy who can actually kick my ass in MKX:*













MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDSSSSSSS!!!!??? when will he be banned from the thread? :mj2


----------



## Headliner

3rd troll face picture made me lol.

4th picture has me :done

You ol wanna be Calvin Klein model on a Sears poster in the men's clothing line section ass dude:ti


----------



## Conor?

Cala♡;56213689 said:


> Heyo Wrestling Forum!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *A friend made a meme with my commentary pictures from over the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My co-commentator is @Rated R Superstar and he got me on this website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DesolationRow I got caught doing the :curry2 face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New album dropping April 3rd: When It Reigns, It Pours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my Sonya buddy who can actually kick my ass in MKX:*


You're too smooth, stop it. And I dont even know what I mean by that, it just seems apt.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Just getting ready for tomorrow. :becky :ambrose3

With goggles that i really shouldn't be wearing due to my intrusive fringe.


----------



## Addychu

So I finally met my nephew on Sunday.










AND THIS... MY BABY IS IN THE BACKGROUND.


----------



## GS1981

Me at the top of this pic










And i thought i'd share this, my mate Kevin, looks alot like a wrestler with the same first name lol, build and height and walk is the same and i think there is 2 days difference in age lol!

The one on the left lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

^Holy shit, dude, your friend does look like Kevin Owens. :lmao


----------



## truelove

ehhhh


----------



## Dobbizzle

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Just getting ready for tomorrow. :becky :ambrose3
> 
> With goggles that i really shouldn't be wearing due to my intrusive fringe.


Where did you get the goggles? SO fuckin cool. :grin2:

And to be on topic here's me sat here as I type this (just wanted to know where the goggles are from really)


----------



## Addychu

Dobbizzle said:


> Where did you get the goggles? SO fuckin cool. :grin2:
> 
> And to be on topic, me sat here as I write this (mainly just wanted to know where to get them goggles from lol)


Probably ebay but WWE might sell them, if not, ive seen them on many alternative fashion sites. 

PS. Search steampunk goggles btw. :mark:


----------



## Dobbizzle

Addychu said:


> Probably ebay but WWE might sell them, if not, ive seen them on many alternative fashion sites.


Ahh good to know. Any idea of which fashion sites? I'm a bit out of the loop on cool alternative fashions (being a boring old hip hop head in his 30's lol)


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Dobbizzle said:


> Where did you get the goggles? SO fuckin cool. :grin2:
> 
> And to be on topic, me sat here as I write this (mainly just wanted to know where to get them goggles from lol)


They WERE available on WWE shop as Becky merch. They've sold out a few times already so it's quite possible that they have again, as i don't see them listed anywhere right now.

You might be able to find them somewhere though, i'm sure there'll be some people selling them 

I was quite lucky actually, i ordered a pair very soon after they were made available, and unfortunately they cracked because i accidentally stepped on them, the very SAME DAY that they came, ordered another pair straight away. I wore them proudly when RAW came to Manchester, anyway.


----------



## Dobbizzle

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> They WERE available on WWE shop as Becky merch. They've sold out a few times already so it's quite possible that they have again, as i don't see them listed anywhere right now.
> 
> You might be able to find them somewhere though, i'm sure there'll be some people selling them
> 
> I was quite lucky actually, i ordered a pair very soon after they were made available, and unfortunately they cracked because i accidentally stepped on them, the very SAME DAY that they came, ordered another pair straight away. I wore them proudly when RAW came to Manchester, anyway.


Ah good to know, I'll keep an eye out on the shop and ebay. I did think they looked like the exact ones which was why I commented. Cheers


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Dobbizzle said:


> Ah good to know, I'll keep an eye out on the shop and ebay. I did think they looked like the exact ones which was why I commented. Cheers


Yeah, steampunk goggles are incredibly pretty readily available if you search them haha, these ones have Becky's name printed onto the band which is pretty neat. Can't see a darn thing through them but oh well


----------



## Addychu

Dobbizzle said:


> Ahh good to know. Any idea of which fashion sites? I'm a bit out of the loop on cool alternative fashions (being a boring old hip hop head in his 30's lol)


Without looking at different sites, this is one I use alot...

http://www.attitudeclothing.co.uk/girls-c256/accessories-c303/goggles-masks-c350/poizen-industries-goggles-p9908

And theses.
http://www.kinkyangel.co.uk/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=0&keyword=goggles&x=0&y=0#.Vqwea32LTC0


----------



## Dobbizzle

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Yeah, steampunk goggles are incredibly pretty readily available if you search them haha, these ones have Becky's name printed onto the band which is pretty neat. Can't see a darn thing through them but oh well


Clever design that, gives you a way to ignore what's going on live at RAW whilst still looking attentive


----------



## Addychu

Dobbizzle said:


> Clever design that, gives you a way to ignore what's going on live at RAW whilst still looking attentive


Yes... Could have a lovely nap when the Divas come on. :haha


----------



## Dobbizzle

Addychu said:


> Yes... Could have a lovely nap when the Divas come on. :haha


Depends which Divas :wink2: But yeah, fair point haha.


----------



## nucklehead88

Took this the other day. First picture of myself that I like


----------



## Oneiros

Banged up face, sponsoring Qwertee and DC Comics


----------



## Romans Empire

For those who are not familiar with my empire just thought the champ would show up to let people know not only is he a Roman Reigns supporter but also a look alike. Hand over that goatee and hair you have another Roman Reigns believe that!


----------



## THANOS

^ You look like Michael Shannon. Never have I been so disappointed than associating one of my favourite actors with Reigns..


----------



## Addychu

Yep not great. :cry


----------



## Martins

It was the best I had.


----------



## Blade Runner

Romans Empire said:


> For those who are not familiar with my empire just thought the champ would show up to let people know not only is he a Roman Reigns supporter but also a look alike. Hand over that goatee and hair you have another Roman Reigns believe that!


Wow you actually kinda do look like a skinnier Roman Reigns :lmao


----------



## Romans Empire

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Wow you actually kinda do look like a skinnier Roman Reigns :lmao


Thanks people like to lie to themselves just because of the jealousy they had towards me over this forum I proved to be worthy of. I will always fight the big fight.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

The app I found was gay.


----------



## truelove

ehhhh


----------



## V. Skybox

nucklehead88 said:


> Took this the other day. First picture of myself that I like


I hope you don't mind me asking but you seem to have that sort of "90s wrestler who bladed" head gash thing going on. What's that about.


----------



## nucklehead88

V. Skybox said:


> I hope you don't mind me asking but you seem to have that sort of "90s wrestler who bladed" head gash thing going on. What's that about.


Hahahaha no worries. Hockey mostly. Took a stick in the forehead.


----------



## Buttermaker

Photo from a ball game last April.. As you can see I'm rocking the Clay Buchholz like greaser hair and beard combo.


----------



## V. Skybox

nucklehead88 said:


> Hahahaha no worries. Hockey mostly. Took a stick in the forehead.


I'm starting to think that hockey is less of a sport and more of legitimised violence...


----------



## truelove

Takers Revenge said:


> Photo from a ball game last April.. As you can see I'm rocking the Clay Buchholz like greaser hair and beard combo.


you play college ball or what?


----------



## Buttermaker

truelove said:


> you play college ball or what?


Yes sir.. I played for two years.


----------



## truelove

Takers Revenge said:


> Yes sir.. I played for two years.


so where are you now pitching?


----------



## Buttermaker

I throw for a couple teams in Manitoba now.. Decided not to continue playing in the United States, as I didn't feel like transferring to a school to far away from Canada to continue playing.


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## truelove

Takers Revenge said:


> I throw for a couple teams in Manitoba now.. Decided not to continue playing in the United States, as I didn't feel like transferring to a school to far away from Canada to continue playing.


Ahhh best of luck to you then!


----------



## Romans Empire

Here is me Romans empire on a day of domination. It is true that I look just like Roman Reigns.


----------



## nucklehead88

V. Skybox said:


> I'm starting to think that hockey is less of a sport and more of legitimised violence...


Only sanctioned sport that allows bareknuckle fighting :kurt


----------



## Dobbizzle

Romans Empire said:


> Here is me Romans empire on a day of domination. It is true that I look just like Roman Reigns.


I'm sure your Mom tells you that every night before she tucks you in for sleepy time Princess Rosalina. GTFOH.


----------



## Addychu

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Wow you actually kinda do look like a skinnier Roman Reigns :lmao


Dont make his head even bigger... :serious::serious:


----------



## krtgolfing

The wife and I ringside for the Raw in Greenville, SC. Say hello to us if your at Mania!


----------



## Romans Empire

Addychu said:


> Dont make his head even bigger... :serious::serious:


Doesn't need to be bigger lol it is uncanny.


----------



## SonoShion

Spoiler:  The Wolf


----------



## Mox Girl

I got new glasses 

(also yes that's a John Cena shirt :lol I do own other WWE shirts apart from Dean ones )


----------



## Kenny

Ambrose Girl said:


> I got new glasses
> 
> (also yes that's a John Cena shirt :lol I do own other WWE shirts apart from Dean ones )


:WHYYY :CENA


----------



## Addychu

KENNY said:


> :WHYYY :CENA


I agree... Mainly because them colours are bloody awful...


----------



## Addychu

New hair for now... Will be going darker on saturday but sadly once you newly bleach it, semi permanent colour doesn't take very well.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

SonoShion said:


> Spoiler:  The Wolf


This entire time, I imagined you were Chinese or Japanese.

Mind blown.


----------



## NakNak

First and probably only picture of me that I would put here on WF...and I know, it's a stupid face :lol



Spoiler


----------



## CALΔMITY

At the mall yesterday.


----------



## Addychu

I love it actually.


----------



## Legend797

Ambrose Girl said:


> I got new glasses
> 
> (also yes that's a John Cena shirt :lol I do own other WWE shirts apart from Dean ones )


That Cena shirt is ugly, but nice pic


----------



## THANOS

Selfie Friday!!!! :maisie


----------



## KO Lariat

THANOS said:


> Selfie Friday!!!! :maisie


You need a watch


----------



## THANOS

KO Lariat said:


> You need a watch


:lol I'm not a big fan of watches, I only wear them to weddings, pretty much. A friend of mine has the most ballin' pocket watch I've ever seen, so I may go that direction next .


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Drago @swagger_ROCKS @Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Bayley and The BOSS!*


----------



## THANOS

Legit BOSS said:


> @Drago @swagger_ROCKS @Chris JeriG.O.A.T


Holy shit :-o!! Well done BBR :clap! Did Bayls give ya a hug? Also, who's the 2nd girl?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Legit BOSS said:


> @Drago @swagger_ROCKS @Chris JeriG.O.A.T


You have some nerve tbh.

:mj2 if I ever saw a pic with you and JoJo I would probably put a hit out on you.


----------



## Drago

THANOS said:


> Holy shit :-o!! Well done BBR :clap! Did Bayls give ya a hug? Also, who's the 2nd girl?


Billie Kay? :bayley looks awesome, well done mate. :clap


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Legit BOSS said:


> @Drago @swagger_ROCKS @Chris JeriG.O.A.T


I'm Legit JEALOUS.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

THANOS said:


> Holy shit :-o!! Well done BBR :clap! Did Bayls give ya a hug? Also, who's the 2nd girl?


*Yeah, it's Billie Kay. I never noticed how pretty she was until I saw her in person. I'm usually looking at her attire or legs.*


----------



## birthday_massacre

Romans Empire said:


> Here is me Romans empire on a day of domination. It is true that I look just like Roman Reigns.


You look more like Tarintio than Reigns IMO


----------



## Romans Empire

birthday_massacre said:


> You look more like Tarintio than Reigns IMO


I am easily the Roman Reigns of this forum.


----------



## Pratchett

Legit BOSS said:


> @Drago @swagger_ROCKS @Chris JeriG.O.A.T
> 
> *Bayley and The BOSS!*





THANOS said:


> Holy shit :-o!! Well done BBR :clap! *Did Bayls give ya a hug?* Also, who's the 2nd girl?


Bump. Answer the first question THANOS asked plz. Was there a hug?


----------



## THANOS

birthday_massacre said:


> You look more like Tarintio than Reigns IMO


Or Michael Shannon.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Romans Empire said:


> I am easily the Roman Reigns of this forum.


If you mean most hated, then yes, you are correct


----------



## Blade Runner

THANOS said:


> Selfie Friday!!!! :maisie












Don't take this the wrong way buddy, but you kinda look like Tarantino on that picture :grin2: 



(you look better than he does tho) -- :side:


----------



## THANOS

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Don't take this the wrong way buddy, but you kinda look like Tarantino on that picture :grin2:
> 
> 
> 
> (you look better than he does tho) -- :side:


Normally I wouldn't but you just compared Romans Empire to him, so I must contest .


----------



## Blade Runner

THANOS said:


> Normally I wouldn't but you just compared Romans Empire to him, so I must contest .


I'm so sorry :lmao

Hey look on the bright side tho -- that's extremely likely the ONLY thing you two have (very distantly) in common

:wink2:


----------



## B-Dawg

Hello, friends.


----------



## A-C-P

Romans Empire said:


> I am easily the Roman Reigns of this forum.


The overpushed guy with little to no talent...yep that is you 100% :cudi


----------



## will94

I was an honorary member of the Bullet Club for a bit a couple weeks ago. It was Too Sweet:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I met my astrological twin a couple of weeks ago! We act EXACTLY the same. She was born a day before me (July 29th) and has shown me how hard my personality is to deal with :lol.*


----------



## Vader Bomb

In my neighborhood.


----------



## Blade Runner

Vader Bomb said:


> In my neighborhood.


:delrio


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Legit BOSS said:


> *I met my astrological twin a couple of weeks ago! We act EXACTLY the same. She was born a day before me (July 29th) and has shown me how hard my personality is to deal with :lol.*


Looking like the cover for a soul movie :mj2

Sweet pic @will94


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Looking like the cover for a soul movie :mj2


*Valentine's WEEK continues :drose *


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Legit BOSS said:


> *Valentine's WEEK continues :drose *


:cudi one compliment per fortnight. 

:cudi don't make it one compliment per year.


----------



## Tony

Got my Bullet Club hoodie :mark: 2 SWEET ME


----------



## Mr. High IQ

Cala♡;56845913 said:


> At the mall yesterday.


Batman could live in your nostrils.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Mr. High IQ said:


> Batman could live in your nostrils.


:rock1


----------



## Buttermaker

Chilling with my fellow infielders during a pitching change last spring.










Getting dirty


----------



## Mox Girl

Just noticed the raised eyebrow, am I doing a Rock impression? :lol


----------



## mobyomen

Before & after hair cut and beard trim. Sad to see the long beard go.


----------



## witchblade000

At work yesterday.


----------



## Legend797

Ambrose Girl said:


> Just noticed the raised eyebrow, am I doing a Rock impression? :lol


LOL it looks like. Nice pic


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Look real tired. in this one. :mj2


----------



## KromyD

Me and the babes out for dinner  hahaha just saw the crew flying out


----------



## KromyD

Ambrose Girl said:


> Just noticed the raised eyebrow, am I doing a Rock impression? :lol


Who was looking at your brow?  lol hehe


----------



## Born of Osiris

:mj4


----------



## Obfuscation

Shal only mj4'ing b/c he didn't get to be the first one to make the thirsty comment this time.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91

don't mind me, I don't smile much.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Growing the mountain man beard.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Decided to wear red lipstick this time around. Normally I go nude colors.


----------



## Kenny

Ambrose Girl said:


> Just noticed the raised eyebrow, am I doing a Rock impression? :lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Okay here I am with my youngest son.


----------



## That Guy

Havent posted in here for a long time, thought why not  





*This was a few months back when I was still stationed near in the Middle East. Sorry about the quality, taken with a shit phone.



This was a few weeks back waiting for the train back home
 *


----------



## Addychu

My selfie from today.


----------



## That Guy

*Morning Coffee (about a week old)*


----------



## Beatles123

Not my current hairstyle but yeah....DAVID TENNANT GLASSES!!! 

25 here btw. I know I have a babyface.  

You can see my wheelchair headrest!


----------



## Beatles123

THANOS said:


> Selfie Friday!!!! :maisie


OMG, THANOS, YOU'RE THE GUY FROM MR. ROBOT!!! :mark:


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

That Guy said:


> *Morning Coffee (about a week old)*


Week old coffee? :deandre































:kappa2


----------



## THANOS

Beatles123 said:


> OMG, THANOS, YOU'RE THE GUY FROM MR. ROBOT!!! :mark:












This guy?


----------



## Beatles123

THANOS said:


> This guy?


Bingo!


----------



## Addychu

Beatles123 said:


> Not my current hairstyle but yeah....DAVID TENNANT GLASSES!!!
> 
> 25 here btw. I know I have a babyface.
> 
> You can see my wheelchair headrest!


What are you listening to? :smile2:

You look lovely.


----------



## Beatles123

Addychu said:


> What are you listening to? :smile2:
> 
> You look lovely.


Aww, thank you.  I appreciate it a lot actually!

I usually wear my headphones by default every day. Who needs desktop speakers?  I'll usually take some good old fashioned classic rock, or some nice calming game music~


----------



## Kenny

i've got nothing new but i like this pic of me and one of my closest friends


----------



## Ninjette Enigma

Not my favorite by any means but its what I got on my laptop.


----------



## Joff

Ninjette Enigma said:


> Not my favorite by any means but its what I got on my laptop.


you can take solace in the fact that it's on my laptop now too


----------



## Addychu

Joff said:


> you can take solace in the fact that it's on my laptop now too


What about me bitch. :stop

DONE, leaving forever!


----------



## Ninjette Enigma

Joff said:


> you can take solace in the fact that it's on my laptop now too


I sure do :grin2:


----------



## Magic

I hope she(he :evil) says that she's under 18. :hayden3


----------



## Addychu

I have a big hate for fish lip poses though, take another and ill probably find you pretty! :mark:

:cesaro


----------



## Joff

would take out to an ice cream social if she was


----------



## Addychu

Joff said:


> would take out to an ice cream social if she was


Dont have to be under 18 to goto one of them. :draper2


----------



## Ninjette Enigma

Addychu said:


> I have a big hate for fish lip poses though, take another and ill probably find you pretty! :mark:
> 
> :cesaro


Lol that's one thing that's hard for me. I've been doing fish lips since the Myspace days and its a bad habit unfortunately.


----------



## Addychu

Ninjette Enigma said:


> Lol that's one thing that's hard for me. I've been doing fish lips since the Myspace days and its a bad habit unfortunately.


But wasn't myspace about the angles?


----------



## Ninjette Enigma

Addychu said:


> But wasn't myspace about the angles?


That, too.


----------



## Abisial

I wanna join the fun, but the only picture of me I have currently is my Great Saiyaman impersonation. 

:mj2


----------



## Reaper

Interracial couple problems ... Camera can never make head or tail of what sort of exposure setting to use.


----------



## EireUnited

Meee










me and the new pup










me and the missus


----------



## J-B

don't even remember taking this pic, dunno what the hell my mate is doing either haha.


----------



## Dobbizzle

Random one of me and friends in a club (I'm on the left, and ruined)


----------



## Addychu

From yesterday.


----------



## Rah

Biennial post in this thread. Always enjoy how people look nothing like how I imagine them to.


----------



## Addychu

Rah said:


> Biennial post in this thread. Always enjoy how people look nothing like how I imagine them to.


Ah you look nothing like I thought. 0


----------



## Tiger Driver '91

I swear this my last one for a sec. I feel I post too many too soon.


----------



## Lm2

me and two of my best friends


----------



## Kool Boy




----------



## Rookie of the Year

Not my most sober moment, doing karaoke.


----------



## Buttermaker

Legendmaker said:


> me and two of my best friends


Taking off with some BBR eh buddy.. The kid must be from Ontario.


----------



## Lm2

Takers Revenge said:


> Taking off with some BBR eh buddy.. The kid must be from Ontario.


Lol what you mean?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

I think he meant PBR - Pabst Blue Ribbon - in terms of the beer selection.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Look real tired. in this one. :mj2


Haven't been in here for a minute but look at my boy WAGG looking like a normal human being and shit. Got the eyebrows on fleek, the muskrat jacket with no shirt, going 100% for that B2K Sr vibe.



Cala♡;57305897 said:


> Decided to wear red lipstick this time around. Normally I go nude colors.


Cala always get me like


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Haven't been in here for a minute but look at my boy WAGG looking like a normal human being and shit. Got the eyebrows on fleek, the muskrat jacket with no shirt, going 100% for that B2K Sr vibe.
> 
> 
> 
> Cala always get me like


:dead3


----------



## Nick Baker

Okay, I know I will be called retarded, how this is all common sense, someones dog could have figured this out well before I did, how someone's 2 year old would have this figured out in minutes, pathetic, and should off myself

On to my question, how do I upload a pic of myself to place in the context box like you guys do?


----------



## The Dazzler

Nick Baker said:


> On to my question, how do I upload a pic of myself to place in the context box like you guys do?


Upload it to an image hosting site like http://imgur.com
Using that site you would click the upload images button at the top. Then browse your computer. Find your pic and select it. Click start upload. When it's finished you'll see the heading 'share this image' with links underneath (to the right of the image). Copy the direct link. On WF click this button.







It's just above where you write replies. A box will pop up, paste the direct link in there and click ok. It'll wrap the image tags around the link for you. :smile2:


----------



## wkdsoul

2nd pic is more recent, but hair is about as long as the first one now...


----------



## Nick Baker

RESOLVED


----------



## Nick Baker

The Dazzler said:


> Upload it to an image hosting site like http://imgur.com
> Using that site you would click the upload images button at the top. Then browse your computer. Find your pic and select it. Click start upload. When it's finished you'll see the heading 'share this image' with links underneath (to the right of the image). Copy the direct link. On WF click this button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just above where you write replies. A box will pop up, paste the direct link in there and click ok. It'll wrap the image tags around the link for you. :smile2:



Thank you so much and sorry for being hostile. 

I followed the instructions yet my image looks it was cut apart
in the middle


----------



## Nick Baker




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Nick Baker said:


> Okay, I know I will be called retarded, how this is all common sense, someones dog could have figured this out well before I did, how someone's 2 year old would have this figured out in minutes, pathetic, and should off myself
> 
> On to my question, how do I upload a pic of myself to place in the context box like you guys do?


*You can also upload from your cell phone with the "manage attachments" button at the bottom of the advanced reply window.*


----------



## The Dazzler

Nick Baker said:


> Thank you so much and sorry for being hostile.
> 
> I followed the instructions yet my image looks it was cut apart
> in the middle


I can see your pic in the post at 02:38 AM. Well done for posting it. :smile2: (I'm too chicken lol)


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour




----------



## American_Nightmare

Here's what went down for me last night.


----------



## Achilles

Kool Boy said:


>


You sort of look like a male version of Martin Shkreli.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

truth


----------



## coeywong88

funny!


----------



## American_Nightmare

Photos of The Gore are the only photos I know of that were taken of our match.


----------



## Addychu

Eddie's Sandwhich said:


> From going to the Arnold Classic in Columbus, OH. She's a body builder, Larissa Reis. And I've had she and I as my profile picture for the last 3 years, updating it each year :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and apparently Cesaro was there right at 10 when they opened, but I was off running a 5k cry:cry


Not bad.. I mean, im not a fan of being that muscly but she does look good!


----------



## Solf

There's not nearly enough french nobility on here. Bathrobes for added aristocracy.


----------



## will94

So got to finally meet Jordan and Gable after nearly 5 months of carrying a towel to NXT shows. WWE.com took a picture and posted it. I love Jordan's face in this lol


----------



## Kenny

nice to see you back, will94


----------



## Born of Osiris

Solf said:


> There's not nearly enough french nobility on here. Bathrobes for added aristocracy.


Should take some estrogen m8 :moyes1


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

☆Shala☆;57869361 said:


> Should take some estrogen m8 :moyes1


The comment of the day! fpalm


----------



## Solf

I'dddd... rather not. This is highly disturbing.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Solf said:


> I'dddd... rather not. This is highly disturbing.


Just walk away and pretend you never saw the comment. It's easier. :mj


----------



## Born of Osiris

:mj


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Oda Nobunaga said:


> The comment of the day! fpalm


:Jordan forgot that you being mod means you have to monitor this thread too.

Shala up in here like



Spoiler















:dead3


----------



## Honey Bucket

Bashing one out (hoho!) on stage with my band a few weeks back. I had to Photoshop out the multiple flying pairs of damp womens knickers being thrown at me obviously.


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour




----------



## SashaXFox

Fox


----------



## The Masked One

DontYouDareBeSour said:


>


From that angle, you remind me a bit of:


----------



## SashaXFox

The Masked One said:


> From that angle, you remind me a bit of:


Agreed.


----------



## Addychu

Playing with filters. :haha


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour

The Masked One said:


> From that angle, you remind me a bit of:


i don't know who that is :redface


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

DontYouDareBeSour said:


> i don't know who that is :redface


Tye Dillinger just :berried


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour

i don't really see it but he's a hottie so i'll take it


----------



## The Masked One

DontYouDareBeSour said:


> i don't really see it but he's a hottie so i'll take it


He's quite awesome. Currently on the NXT Roster.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@A-C-P *The rental business is booming :vince$*


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour

clearly i was bored and taking annoying selfies at work last week


----------



## Dargz

Attempting to selfie like Tyler Breeze.


----------



## LaMelo

You are more over than Breeze.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Trying this attachment thing out. Had a fun night out. Margaritas and great Mexican food. Got a little tipsy and smeared the makeup a little. Good times.


----------



## SonoShion

Spoiler: Bat(e)man














 @Skins


----------



## alexcoati

The Masked One said:


> From that angle, you remind me a bit of:


:grin2: you just need that line cut in your hair. #perfect10


----------



## CALΔMITY

Need to run some errands, but decided to dress up a bit. Slap on some makeup.


----------



## mansofa




----------



## LaMelo

mansofa said:


>


I thought you were CM Punk for a second.


----------



## mansofa

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I thought you were CM Punk for a second.


Lol... He wishes unk2


----------



## Michelle Lucas

hi people, didnt know this thread existed


----------



## Londrick

Michelle Lucas said:


> hi people, didnt know this thread existed



Did it hurt when you fell from heaven?


----------



## Michelle Lucas

Londrick said:


> Did it hurt when you fell from heaven?


:tysonlol


----------



## mansofa

I did a thing


----------



## whelp

Legit BOSS said:


> @A-C-P *The rental business is booming :vince$*


the tree in the background makes it look like you have a really thin 'fro!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@swagger_ROCKS *Tinashe sends her regards :curry2*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Legit BOSS said:


> @swagger_ROCKS *Tinashe sends her regards :curry2*










this ni**a gone make me catch a ban. Keep it up.


----------



## Mox Girl

Channeling my fave man in a leather jacket


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_* Ian Harding & Lucy Hale OFFICIAL “The Best Ship” Charity Tee1 × Gildan Pullover Hoodie Black 4XL finally came in the mail today!!*_


----------



## CALΔMITY

Hmm I rather like how my makeup turned out today.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

There's a tear running down my face as we struggle to make the playoffs, man, fuck.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Cageside for UFC Fight Night last Sunday


----------



## Addychu

Catalanotto said:


> There's a tear running down my face as we struggle to make the playoffs, man, fuck.


Same as my team... 7th atm, last place to be in the play offs!



















Lets go Wycombe!0


----------



## Michelle Lucas

darkened some streaks in my hair


----------



## Chloe

Michelle Lucas said:


> darkened some streaks in my hair


Join the chatbox. It's plenty of fun.


----------



## Michelle Lucas

Flay said:


> Join the chatbox. It's plenty of fun.


I'm good thanks


----------



## Chloe

Michelle Lucas said:


> I'm good thanks


:eyeroll


----------



## Michelle Lucas

Flay said:


> :eyeroll


lol, okay, that will sure get me there. Whats so great about the chatbox?


----------



## Chloe

Michelle Lucas said:


> lol, okay, that will sure get me there. Whats so great about the chatbox?


Nvm


----------



## BehindYou




----------



## Headliner

Silly [user]gothicthug1999[/user]

:lel


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Headliner said:


> Silly [user]gothicthug1999[/user]
> 
> :lel


:lmao


Fucking LOL, had a slight feeling that old woman really had a dick.


----------



## Chloe

"Michelle Lucas, Moron"

:lmao :lmao :lmao

:suckit


----------



## mansofa




----------



## Mox Girl

I dyed my hair purple...


----------



## Born of Osiris

Can you take a picture of your DVD collection @Ambrose Girl


----------



## Tiger Driver '91




----------



## Mox Girl

☆Shala☆;58475977 said:


> Can you take a picture of your DVD collection @Ambrose Girl


Heh, I have some photos on my laptop but I'm currently in Dallas so I don't have access to them :lol I'll post them when I get home


----------



## Addychu

Meow.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*So I just met Lana's dad today. I asked how his trip was and he said "It was great. I got to see my daughter wrestle. She's a WWE Diva." I read the last name was Perry, dropped my keyboard, and proceeded to talk wrestling with him for 5 straight minutes. The next customer in line offered to take a picture of us after I marked out. He'll be coming back even more frequently and bringing Rusev and Lana with him since they rent cars every week.* @Donnie


----------



## Donnie

Legit BOSS said:


> *So I just met Lana's dad today. I asked how his trip was and he said "It was great. I got to see my daughter wrestle. She's a WWE Diva." I read the last name was Perry, dropped my keyboard, and proceeded to talk wrestling with him for 5 straight minutes. The next customer in line offered to take a picture of us after I marked out. He'll be coming back even more frequently and bringing Rusev and Lana with him since they rent cars every week.* @Donnie


YOU LUCKY BASTARD! Please get a photo with the god known as Rusev. :grin2:


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

when I get a snapchat from your girl at 3:30 in the morning













:mj


----------



## lanacrosby

Hi. How do you even post pictures here? I tried to drag one of my pics in here but I think I failed.

In case I failed, you can follow me on instagram @ hennessymainly :lmao


----------



## PGSucks

Got a picture with some dude over WM weekend


----------



## mobyomen

Wrestlemania 32 costume party. Two bucks and a skinny Kevin Owens.


----------



## 307858

I went over Roman Reigns, Triple H, and Stephanie McMahon this weekend. I also reinstated the Big Gold Belt.


----------



## Steve Black Man

My smark, neckbeard face.










Yo panties wet yet? :lol


----------



## StoneAmbrose-

Ambrose Girl said:


> Just noticed the raised eyebrow, am I doing a Rock impression? :lol


HOLY SHIT!!! DEM TITS!!!


----------



## Boots To Chests

I'm the Tag Team Champions! And they are American Alpha.


----------



## Boots To Chests

The Rated R Superstars.


----------



## Gandhi

StoneAmbrose- said:


> HOLY SHIT!!! DEM TITS!!!


----------



## Boots To Chests

Meeting a legend and perhaps the greatest in ring performer ever. Ricky "The Dragon" Steaamboat.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Well, this just came in the post today.

I definitely know what i'm wearing to RAW in London now.

Enjoy my ugly mug, folks. :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This is from over a month ago before the RAW in Nashville, but Craig just reminded me to post it with his new shirt pic:









I'll also be ordering the new black and gold Roman and Sasha shirts when there is a sale.

*


----------



## RyanPelley

Wrestlemania ***** selfie, but I'm a bit late, ROFLROMFOA


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

RyanPelley said:


> Wrestlemania ***** selfie, but I'm a bit late, ROFLROMFOA


That hair, man. Making us hair-challenged men green with envy. :mj2


----------



## Ronzilla

Whats up! It's me in the red sweater at RAW 2nd row.

at Mania--holding the blue and white City of Chicago flag.

a snap-shot from mania 31.


----------



## RyanPelley

Oda Nobunaga said:


> That hair, man. Making us hair-challenged men green with envy. :mj2


Haha, I have to enjoy it while I can. Afraid I'm gonna start balding any day.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

In celebration of my team making the playoffs today, here's my dog a few years ago, he's also celebrating today, my binder from middle school, and my art project from grade 10/11.


All Stevie Y because I am old.



HAPPY AS FUCK


----------



## THANOS

Jenna and I right before going to a wedding yesterday! 










During the reception!


----------



## Addychu

First time ever looking after children...

PS. Still feeling crap and looking crap- Hopefully soon ill feel better.


















My baby staffy.












Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Well, this just came in the post today.
> 
> I definitely know what i'm wearing to RAW in London now.
> 
> Enjoy my ugly mug, folks. :lol


Awesome top- I need one for the show!!


----------



## T0M

Legit BOSS said:


> *So I just met Lana's dad today. I asked how his trip was and he said "It was great. I got to see my daughter wrestle. She's a WWE Diva." I read the last name was Perry, dropped my keyboard, and proceeded to talk wrestling with him for 5 straight minutes. The next customer in line offered to take a picture of us after I marked out. He'll be coming back even more frequently and bringing Rusev and Lana with him since they rent cars every week.* @Donnie


Nice picture.

Did you inform him that you recently started a thread on here asking if his daughter was a 'barefoot hooker'?


----------



## Mox Girl

Here's some of my Mania Axxess photos cos I feel like posting them:









This pic came out a bit shit cos it was taken on my iPhone in bad lighting, but I met Dean Ambrose again  Also, Charlotte too!









Roman was so nice. I showed him my iPhone case which has The Shield's 'Sierra Hotel India Echo Lima Delta' words on it and he was impressed, then said "maybe someday" about them reuniting 









I was unsure about how Randy would be, but he was so nice too, he called me darlin 









Austin was very cool, I told him I was glad he won at NXT Takeover and he replied "me too, the winners' pay is better!" :lol









Ricky was a total class act.









Molly Holly was one of the nicest people we met all weekend, she was so chatty and friendly!









Zack took that pic using my phone cos I asked him to :lol


----------



## witchblade000

Ambrose Girl said:


> Here's some of my Mania Axxess photos cos I feel like posting them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic came out a bit shit cos it was taken on my iPhone in bad lighting, but I met Dean Ambrose again  Also, Charlotte too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roman was so nice. I showed him my iPhone case which has The Shield's 'Sierra Hotel India Echo Lima Delta' words on it and he was impressed, then said "maybe someday" about them reuniting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was unsure about how Randy would be, but he was so nice too, he called me darlin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austin was very cool, I told him I was glad he won at NXT Takeover and he replied "me too, the winners' pay is better!" :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky was a total class act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly Holly was one of the nicest people we met all weekend, she was so chatty and friendly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zack took that pic using my phone cos I asked him to :lol


Nice. Molly Holly has aged a lot since the last time I seen her on tv.

Btw, when Roman appeared at Axxess, did you boo or cheer? I was watching the NXT matches and then all I heard was women screaming and then a loud ass boo from the men and a few women and a Triple H chant.


----------



## Mox Girl

witchblade000 said:


> Nice. Molly Holly has aged a lot since the last time I seen her on tv.
> 
> Btw, when Roman appeared at Axxess, did you boo or cheer? I was watching the NXT matches and then all I heard was women screaming and then a loud ass boo from the men and a few women and a Triple H chant.


Why would I boo him? :lol Of course I cheered  Most of the booing was coming from the line next to Roman's line.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*CAN U DIG IT... SUCCCCCKAAA!!!*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:banderas Orton still managed to get a MANIA pay check?


----------



## lovehurtsbaby

Ambrose Girl said:


> Here's some of my Mania Axxess photos cos I feel like posting them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic came out a bit shit cos it was taken on my iPhone in bad lighting, but I met Dean Ambrose again  Also, Charlotte too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roman was so nice. I showed him my iPhone case which has The Shield's 'Sierra Hotel India Echo Lima Delta' words on it and he was impressed, then said "maybe someday" about them reuniting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was unsure about how Randy would be, but he was so nice too, he called me darlin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austin was very cool, I told him I was glad he won at NXT Takeover and he replied "me too, the winners' pay is better!" :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky was a total class act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly Holly was one of the nicest people we met all weekend, she was so chatty and friendly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zack took that pic using my phone cos I asked him to :lol


does randy have even more tattoos? 

btw can't that mofo grow some freaking hair, he would look so much better.


----------



## CactusKindLove

Meeting my idol for the first time.


----------



## mobyomen




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

Hello all, I'm sure I posted in here ages ago but here's a more recent pic:









I started going to Comic Cons last year my first one I went as a pretty poor Deadpool lol:









My second as Starlord from Gaurdians Of The Galaxy where I got to meet a few celebs aswell:









































Unfotunately I'm injured so will be unable to go to my next one, just have to wait til the next one I guess. Was planning on going as Scorpion from Mortal Kombat:


----------



## SMetalWorld

Trying to reenact the American Gothic painting.














































I got RKO'd


----------



## DanTheMan_89

Hello everyone! Here's just a few pics of me.


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi

mobyomen said:


>


Holy shit it's Sami Zayn


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@swagger_ROCKS

*Just snagged a pic with DJ Esco!*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Partaking in the time honoured tradition of testing out dfferent facial hair styles when you shave.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Legit BOSS said:


> @swagger_ROCKS
> 
> *Just snagged a pic with DJ Esco!*


Not even gonna lie, I was nervous about this mention as we were talking about Ariana in the box the other day.


----------



## mobyomen

Crimsonz said:


> Holy shit it's Sami Zayn


I get that a lot.


----------



## Addychu

Only good thing from tonight- a nice selfie!


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## Dark Paladin

Crimsonz said:


> Holy shit it's Sami Zayn


He looks like a combination of Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens...

What's Kevin Zayn doing in the Impact Zone!? :lol


----------



## Addychu

Saw my sister yesterday.










*Yep the hot one.*


----------



## Wynter

New hair. Was hesitant about short hair. I like it


----------



## CALΔMITY

The Last Marauder said:


> New hair. Was hesitant about short hair. I like it


Looks great! 
I had short haircuts for the longest time, but eventually began to miss my long hair. Short hair is definitely easier to manage.


I just got out of work and felt like doin a quick selfie.


----------



## mansofa




----------



## Mox Girl

Lots of pretty girls on this page 

I bought a new iPhone last weekend and I ordered some cases for it, and they arrived today! First one I put on it was...










A Shield case  I love it so much!

Here's a closer look at it:


----------



## CALΔMITY

A day or errands and feeling fab


----------



## paladin errant

do you really think frenchies have a beret and a french bread "baguette" under the arm? :wink2:

you'll never know.


----------



## RyanPelley

Cala♡;59250129 said:


> A day or errands and feeling fab


Such pretty eyes you have. /smooth


----------



## Lady Eastwood

/dead


----------



## XxTalonxX

Addychu said:


> Saw my sister yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yep the hot one.*


:damn both of you r hot


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Throwback Thursday pic of me meeting Bret Hitman Hart in 2008 with my mother. *_


----------



## will94

So this happened at the Starbucks at Full Sail today


----------



## Addychu

XxTalonxX said:


> :damn both of you r hot



Thank you.


----------



## XxTalonxX

Addychu said:


> Thank you.


You're welcome & no problem


----------



## Lm2

Just a daily selfie


----------



## NoyK

*Me and the gang yesterday at a political press conference regarding our country's empolyability, involving the Secretary of State and stuff  (I'm the guy in the middle with the glasses hanging on his collar)*


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Throwback Thursday pic of me meeting Bret Hitman Hart in 2008 with my mother. *_


Your mom doesn't look impressed with Bret. She's like "He 4/10".



NoyK said:


> *Me and the gang yesterday at a political press conference regarding our country's empolyability, involving the Secretary of State and stuff  (I'm the guy in the middle with the glasses hanging on his collar)*


Tell that girl all the way to right that "CHAMP says wassup". 

She'll know what it means. 

:cesaro


----------



## NoyK

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Your mom doesn't look impressed with Bret. She's like "He 4/10".
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that girl all the way to right that "CHAMP says wassup".
> 
> She'll know what it means.
> 
> :cesaro












:side:


----------



## LaMelo

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Throwback Thursday pic of me meeting Bret Hitman Hart in 2008 with my mother. *_


She didn't look thrilled to be there.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Time for errands once more


----------



## Mox Girl

Hi.


----------



## Oxidamus

Stop it already dammit


----------



## Lady Eastwood

unk2unk2unk2unk2unk2unk2unk2unk2unk2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Catalanotto said:


> unk2unk2unk2unk2unk2unk2unk2unk2unk2


Just remember...

I liked this pic first. :cozy


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I was like 'I hope I look 12 enough for Wagg'.



:rock1:rock1:rock1


----------



## sinosleep




----------



## Punkamaniac

Addychu said:


> Saw my sister yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yep the hot one.*


You look lovely Addy, as per normal! :trips5


----------



## Addychu

New picture from today.

<3


----------



## birthday_massacre

Addychu said:


> New picture from today.
> 
> <3


I love you hair color
Looks awesome


----------



## Addychu

Ambrose Girl said:


> Hi.


*BOOBS!*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Currently feeling... Ready, Willing and Gable.

Plus a background Fallout bobblehead for good measure.


----------



## Punkamaniac

Addychu said:


> *BOOBS!*


People were (probably) thinking it, Addy just goes out an mentions it! :wink2:


----------



## Erik.

At a family wedding with the other half.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Erik. said:


> At a family wedding with the other half.


:nice


----------



## Addychu

Punkamaniac said:


> People were (probably) thinking it, Addy just goes out an mentions it! :wink2:


Exactly... PLUS girls can anyway. :wink2:



Erik. said:


> At a family wedding with the other half.


Beautiful picture!!



birthday_massacre said:


> I love you hair color
> Looks awesome


Aw thank you!


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Last night at a house party in my new favourite shirt:


----------



## Gandhi

Addychu said:


> Exactly... PLUS girls can anyway. :wink2:


Well so much for gender equality I suppose.


----------



## Punkamaniac

Gandhi said:


> Well so much for gender equality I suppose.


Relax, I'm sure she was being sarcastic!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Catalanotto said:


> I was like 'I hope I look 12 enough for Wagg'.
> 
> 
> 
> :rock1:rock1:rock1


:dead3

you got the fountain of youth somewhere in your home thou. (Y)


----------



## Gandhi

Punkamaniac said:


> Relax, I'm sure she was being sarcastic!


I'm relaxed regardless if she is or isn't with gender equality here. :draper2

We don't know for sure if she was being sarcastic, but yeah she might have been.


----------



## CALΔMITY

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :dead3
> 
> you got the fountain of youth somewhere in your home thou. (Y)


Mebe she don't smoke or anything. I probably won't look 30 until I'm 50.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cala♡;59429297 said:


> Mebe she don't smoke or anything. I probably won't look 30 until I'm 50.


good genes. You too.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Liked how my makeup came out so...SELFIE


----------



## travtheapache

Just incase ya'll read any of my previous four posts and thought to yourself, You know, I wonder what this guy even looks like... here's half of my face in a car snapchat that ended up being my profile picture on most social medias


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This one's from last night:*


----------



## Lm2

Just an average joe making best out of life


----------



## Solf

Had a bit too much hair.

Feels good to be 16 again.


----------



## A-C-P

Solf said:


> Had a bit too much hair.
> 
> Feels good to be 16 again.


You still have to much hair you damn hippy :sundin2

I am just jealous :mj2


----------



## Solf

A-C-P said:


> You still have to much hair you damn hippy :sundin2
> 
> I am just jealous :mj2



Hey don't be, seeing my father, I'm merely on borrowed time. And trust me, I'll look like shit whenever I'll have to cut it real short. Never want to experience that again :vince7


----------



## Addychu

LM2 said:


> Just an average joe making best out of life


CUTEEE!


----------



## Lm2

Addychu said:


> CUTEEE!


thanks thats an older picture this is me now


----------



## Rex Rasslin

Ops


----------



## Walls

That may be one of the gayest things I've ever seen. Especially with the hands on the hips. And there is nothing wrong with that, nor am I making fun of anyone's looks so the mods can fuck off kindly


----------



## Mr. Socko

Myself and the girlfriend before a night out a few months back.


----------



## The Masked One

*"Choose wisely, oh young one!"*











*Scruffy beard mode*


----------



## CALΔMITY

Waiting on my ride.


----------



## Lm2

two of my best friends and i


----------



## wkc_23

Just a random selfie before going out.


----------



## THANOS

Cuba trip 2016!











Spoiler: More Cuba Pics





















































































And somehow got called up to the stage to sing with the resort disco's band lol


----------



## lovehurtsbaby

LM2 said:


> Just an average joe making best out of life


is it? it is!

its jon from garfield movie


----------



## lovehurtsbaby

well in that picture anyway.


----------



## mobyomen

Lurking in the sub basement


----------



## Braylyt

LM2 said:


> two of my best friends and i


Those two on the right came straight from a spot the difference game




Spoiler: It's the shirt. There literally is no difference whatsoever besides that.


----------



## Mr. Socko

LM2 said:


> two of my best friends and i


Is one of your best friends related to you? you two could be twins.


----------



## Lm2

Braylyt said:


> Those two on the right came straight from a spot the difference game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It's the shirt. There literally is no difference whatsoever besides that.


truth besdes the colour of course but different shirt ones long sleeve, the other is a 3/4 sleeve



Mr. Socko said:


> Is one of your best friends related to you? you two could be twins.


yeah im in the middle the one on the right is my twin bro.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

wkc_23 said:


> Just a random selfie before going out.


You look like the happiest guy ever.


----------



## Legion

No I'm not mad :lol I just rarely smile in pictures, runs in the family for some reason


----------



## Addychu

What beautiful people.


----------



## Jackal

*Me and my dog Mickey*


----------



## kimino

Had the pleasure of meeting today Dr. Guadalajara Boo one of the best cardiologist in Mexico on a congress today, great lecture he give today


----------



## bálorisayiddo

I can never tell if a beard looks good on me or not. I'll let you guys decide


----------



## Jackal

I was a little high, hence the droopy eyes!


----------



## just_chelsey

Since when are there so many good looking people on WF? Ten years ago, it was like slim pickings. 

My tag team partner and I enjoying NXT Live. I'll let you guess which one I am.


----------



## CALΔMITY

bálorisayiddo said:


> I can never tell if a beard looks good on me or not. I'll let you guys decide


You don't look bad either way. I think you look a bit better with the beard, though.


----------



## Lm2

me and the gf


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Girlfriend picture day!:woo*


----------



## Headliner

Way too much makeup. Tell her to ease up on the lipstick. Demonic eyebrows too. Scust.


----------



## Gandhi

Legit BOSS said:


> *Girlfriend picture day!:woo*


Your girl's lips are fiiiiine, she seriously doesn't need red lipstick is all I'm saying.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Gandhi said:


> Your girl's lips are fiiiiine, she seriously doesn't need red lipstick is all I'm saying.


*Yeah, she looks way better without it. I prefer lip gloss on women myself.*


----------



## CALΔMITY

Some pics from the other day when I got a new car. Don't fuck wit my niece.


----------



## Triple-B

Been a while since I have posted on the forums at all. Here are some recent pics:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

_Heyyyy guyyyyys_
Haven't been on here in a while... Here I am cracking a fantastic smile! Just _looooove_ being home in the glorious British sunshine (read: heavy rain) and definitely don't miss all that Australian rain (read: blazing sun)


----------



## Born of Osiris

Why is there two of you?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tired af from work, but still feeling a little fab


----------



## SMetalWorld




----------



## Not Lying

Here's a couple of pics from my first trip to NYC

and yes I'm totally trolling NYC with my LA hat.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Hit said:


> Why is there two of you?


Because I have a twin





*tumbleweed*


----------



## Lm2

Just another pic of me and the better half


----------



## CALΔMITY

TGIF 

I've got the anime eyes today.


----------



## NeyNey

:bateman


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> :bateman


Yas girl
:tucky


----------



## Ruth

Been a while


----------



## sandyeastman

Awesome clicks guys!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> :bateman




Yaaaas and yaaaasss


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Summer weather means pool party days are here! Pasty whites out in full force yesterday.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

You trying to give @Chrome a heart attack?


----------



## Pratchett

Catalanotto said:


> Summer weather means pool party days are here! Pasty whites out in full force yesterday.


The guy in the top left - tfw somebody ate all the snacks... :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@tylermoxreigns *You're beautiful :cudi*



Deadpool said:


> The guy in the top left - tfw somebody ate all the snacks... :lol


*That's the first thing I noticed too :lmao

Just enjoying the rooftop view of Downtown Nashville:*


----------



## Chrome

Make_The_Grade said:


> You trying to give @Chrome a heart attack?


Yes, because I have a killer flats fetish. :rock5

If those things fell off though.


----------



## Mox Girl

I redyed my hair purple again


----------



## That Guy

Been a few months since i put something here, what do you all think?  

Just me at work yesterday





Sorry if its a bit large  

Having trouble editing the size on my phone


----------



## mobyomen

Hiking the trail on a hot day


----------



## Kenny

That Guy said:


> Been a few months since i put something here, what do you all think?
> 
> Just me at work yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if its a bit large
> 
> Having trouble editing the size on my phone


i'd like to be served by you on the phone TG. 

Here's a picture of my fatass posing in front of a Turkish meat board I had with a friend the other night. The food was so good :done


----------



## That Guy

Thanks Kenny <3


----------



## Punkhead

Damn, I wish I looked as good as some of you guys. WHY CAN'T I GROW A BEARD?!


----------



## Martins

Punkhead said:


> Damn, I wish I looked as good as some of you guys. WHY CAN'T I GROW A BEARD?!


It's a known fact that Disturbed shirts stunt facial hair growth, man :no:


----------



## lovehurtsbaby

Punkhead said:


> Damn, I wish I looked as good as some of you guys. WHY CAN'T I GROW A BEARD?!


cool dude

how do you get your hair like that? do you curl it?


----------



## Punkhead

lovehurtsbaby said:


> cool dude
> 
> how do you get your hair like that? do you curl it?


It's just like that. I comb it to the back and it is like that. I wish my hair was either really curly or completely straight, but this just sucks, especially when it gets longer.


----------



## lovehurtsbaby

Punkhead said:


> It's just like that. I comb it to the back and it is like that. I wish my hair was either really curly or completely straight, but this just sucks, especially when it gets longer.


oh but i would like my hair like that, you think you got bad hair its annoying when i try to spike my hair because it always like clumps together its weird, my hair type is baby fine, so yeah, that sucks.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Went to the mall to get a few things. These shades are huuuge


----------



## mobyomen

Saturday before surprise birthday party


----------



## witchblade000

mobyomen said:


> Saturday before surprise birthday party


NIN patch! Repped!


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Punkhead said:


> Damn, I wish I looked as good as some of you guys. WHY CAN'T I GROW A BEARD?!


Hey, i'd be happy to have your issues. Mine continuously grows on my neck and refuses to appear anywhere else, it's dreadful. I'm well and truly one of those neckbeard wrestling fans that gets such a bad rep :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

I graduated 2 weeks ago! FINALLY!


----------



## SashaXFox

Anniversary few weeks ago


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Got my Rack Attacked by Nikki shirt today. Really not a bad shirt at all, fits well and everything.
















My boy; Cooper.









The picture size is stupidly big, the uploader I used is absolute garbage of the garbagiest garbage variety.


----------



## SashaXFox

Moametal of Babymetal. Much left to do


----------



## witchblade000

I'm at the washateria waiting for my towels to dry.


----------



## SashaXFox

Moametal phase 2


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

My man continues his exceptional run of posting shit in the wrong thread when there's an artwork thread also in the Anything section :lol @Headliner


----------



## SMetalWorld




----------



## SashaXFox

Moametal Finished


----------



## RyanPelley

Well, after nearly three years, I finally decided to chop all of my hair off. Was just to the point of being super annoying to maintain, but I kinda miss it. They even braided it before cutting it off, for the sake of donating. But I won't lie, having it brushed by someone else and braided felt really good. Like relaxing and easing. Goodbye, hair.


----------



## Pratchett

RyanPelley said:


> Well, after nearly three years, I finally decided to chop all of my hair off. Was just to the point of being super annoying to maintain, but I kinda miss it. They even braided it before cutting it off, for the sake of donating. But I won't lie, having it brushed by someone else and braided felt really good. Like relaxing and easing. Goodbye, hair.


Posts a picture of the hair that got cut off, but not one of his (now) bald head.

You filthy tease. :mj2


----------



## RyanPelley

Deadpool said:


> Posts a picture of the hair that got cut off, but not one of his (now) bald head.
> 
> You filthy tease. :mj2


:lol Still trying to get used to it and feeling a bit self conscious. A photo in due time :lenny


----------



## THANOS

Had a family gathering at the Mandarin with my Uncle Mike up from Jamaica to treat 35 of us 












Spoiler: Also, finally graduated with my BComm in Accounting today!


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH

SashaXFox said:


> Anniversary few weeks ago


Looking like a young Neil Degrasse Tyson in that pic :mckinney





witchblade000 said:


> I'm at the washateria waiting for my towels to dry.


Repping you for that shirt. Disintegration is one of the greatest albums ever IMO.


----------



## CALΔMITY

At Buffalo Wild wings before the finals.


----------



## Master Bate

Might as well post mine. Oh and green > other colors










Saw some photos of couples so I might as well add mine on here as well.


----------



## LaMelo

ItsaNewDay said:


> Might as well post mine. Oh and green > other colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw some photos of couples so I might as well add mine on here as well.


I know a girl that looks just like her! :banderas


----------



## Triple-B

Getting my Bray Wyatt on again...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

THANOS said:


> Had a family gathering at the Mandarin with my Uncle Mike up from Jamaica to treat 35 of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Also, finally graduated with my BComm in Accounting today!


This is a week late, but congrats on graduating!:yes


----------



## SMetalWorld

Me and Satan have always been friends.  > (Old pic back in 2010)


----------



## birthday_massacre

RyanPelley said:


> Well, after nearly three years, I finally decided to chop all of my hair off. Was just to the point of being super annoying to maintain, but I kinda miss it. They even braided it before cutting it off, for the sake of donating. But I won't lie, having it brushed by someone else and braided felt really good. Like relaxing and easing. Goodbye, hair.


IF you donate it and have not already, I suggest not using locks of love since they charge cancer patients for the wigs.


----------



## Mox Girl

Cos I haven't posted a pic in awhile


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Post-Graduation, Pre-FSU Update of sorts. I apologize for any shrinkage.








*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@THANOS @Drago @RuthlessAggrEvan @swagger_ROCKS

*I met Kenny Omega today! It felt good to tell him to his face that he's a way better Lunatic than Ambrose :curry2*


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Legit BOSS said:


> @THANOS @Drago @RuthlessAggrEvan @swagger_ROCKS
> 
> *I met Kenny Omega today! It felt good to tell him to his face that he's a way better Lunatic than Ambrose :curry2*


*
Nice, bro! He's the guy who got me really into wrestling in 2012 when I was just browsing YouTube.*


----------



## THANOS

Legit BOSS said:


> @THANOS @Drago @RuthlessAggrEvan @swagger_ROCKS
> 
> *I met Kenny Omega today! It felt good to tell him to his face that he's a way better Lunatic than Ambrose :curry2*


Fucking awesome man!! :mark: What did he say to that? Also, did you ask him when he's planning on accepting his open NXT offer :banderas.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Legit BOSS said:


> @THANOS @Drago @RuthlessAggrEvan @swagger_ROCKS
> 
> *I met Kenny Omega today! It felt good to tell him to his face that he's a way better Lunatic than Ambrose :curry2*


You haven't mentioned me in here for a minute...

you get a pass this time. :reigns2 

:kobelol wonder what his response was to that shot at LSDean


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deus Ex Machina said:


> *Post-Graduation, Pre-FSU Update of sorts. I apologize for any shrinkage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your brows and mustache is on point


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

THANOS said:


> Fucking awesome man!! :mark: What did he say to that? Also, did you ask him when he's planning on accepting his open NXT offer :banderas.


*He laughed hard and said thank you. He clearly wasn't prepared for that :lol. I'll ask him about NXT today.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*So this guy just popped in* @THANOS @Jack Thwagger @Chris JeriG.O.A.T @swagger_ROCKS


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Legit BOSS said:


> *So this guy just popped in* @THANOS @Jack Thwagger @Chris JeriG.O.A.T @swagger_ROCKS


:mj2 you back on your ish a lot quicker than I expected.

Great pic.


----------



## THANOS

Legit BOSS said:


> *So this guy just popped in* @THANOS @Jack Thwagger @Chris JeriG.O.A.T @swagger_ROCKS


Damn dude, you're getting as snug with Celebrities as Will these days! :lol

What did you talk with Xavier about?


----------



## LaMelo

Legit BOSS said:


> *So this guy just popped in* @THANOS @Jack Thwagger @Chris JeriG.O.A.T @swagger_ROCKS


That is a Great picture! :woods


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

THANOS said:


> Damn dude, you're getting as snug with Celebrities as Will these days! :lol
> 
> What did you talk with Xavier about?


*I'm coming for that record Will :cudi. I didn't talk to Xavier all that much because he was busy, but I had to take a selfie in passing.*


----------



## The Tempest

Update :sundin


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Legit BOSS said:


> *I met Kenny Omega today! It felt good to tell him to his face that he's a way better Lunatic than Ambrose :curry2*


Should've let him know that he's got to get maniacal instead of doing the dumb "Cleaner" shit with brooms and trash cans. Heh. He's IWGP Heavyweight Champion material once he cuts the comedy.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

My cat was unimpressed as fuck with life today.

Ho.


----------



## Corey

It's always fun to go through and see if people look or don't look like you'd expect or envision them, so I'm gonna share a picture of myself for the first time ever (and probably the only time ). This is myself and Lana, our husky puppy that's coming home with us at the end of next month. :sk


----------



## Tony

@Hit @Skins @Vic @swagger_ROCKS

I had a blast at Anime Expo. Saw some cool cosplays


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Tony said:


> @Hit @Skins @Vic @swagger_ROCKS
> 
> I had a blast at Anime Expo. Saw some cool cosplays


:mj2 this pigtail GAWDESS. 

Now I know I need to go to one of these. 
@Hit this shit is a must one day, burh.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Happy 4th for the muricans


----------



## Tony

@Skins @The Son Shala @Vic @swagger_ROCKS

Anime Expo has ended :mj2 It was a fun experience. 10/10 Would go again.



Spoiler: Pictures from AX


----------



## LaMelo

I always thought Corey would look like Jack Evans. That puppy is super cute.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*BROTHA NERO
BROTHA MOORE
BROTHA NOME

#DELETED *


----------



## Lm2

now that im single i met this beauty the other night


----------



## CALΔMITY

Gonna head out soon and wanted to try out this new lip color. I usually prefer lighter shades, but with black clothes I guess it can work.


----------



## NoyK

roudroudroudroudroudroud


----------



## SMetalWorld

HEY MA!!!! I'M ON TV!!!!!


----------



## will94

So my picture with Nakamura a few months ago made Shinsuke look like an old man, so I figured last week at Full Sail, let's get a better one! YeaOh!


----------



## witchblade000

I layered Chris Motionless' face over mines. It makes the picture look good.


----------



## Born of Osiris

There comes a point where you just have to stop, man. :mj2

Just... Why? :mj2


----------



## RyanPelley

Weird.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91

https://www.instagram.com/p/BIBP6Jlhihv/ (just in case I fucked up the code)

Ive been ashamed of myself not working out recently while on vaycay.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Here are some EVO pictures for my fellow gaming nerds. I met Lupe Fiasco:









A Laura cosplayer from Street Fighter V:









My favorite co MKX commentator and close friend KitanaPrime. He used to post here as @Rated R Superstar , and is the reason I'm here:









A friend from the Vampire Savior community:









This was the line to get in:*









@swagger_ROCKS @The Son Shala @Vic @Sekai no Kana


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Legit BOSS said:


> *Here are some EVO pictures for my fellow gaming nerds. I met Lupe Fiasco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Laura cosplayer from Street Fighter V:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite co MKX commentator and close friend KitanaPrime. He used to post here as @Rated R Superstar , and is the reason I'm here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend from the Vampire Savior community:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the line to get in:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @swagger_ROCKS @The Son Shala @Vic @Sekai no Kana


meeting Lupe roud


----------



## Sekai no Kana

Legit BOSS said:


> *Here are some EVO pictures for my fellow gaming nerds. I met Lupe Fiasco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Laura cosplayer from Street Fighter V:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite co MKX commentator and close friend KitanaPrime. He used to post here as @Rated R Superstar , and is the reason I'm here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend from the Vampire Savior community:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the line to get in:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @swagger_ROCKS @The Son Shala @Vic @Sekai no Kana



*
Real good shit. One of these days I'll go to Evo. 
That Laura cosplayer :banderas *


----------



## Gandhi

Right, so I took like a BILLION pics/videos of me in India, and I won't post all of them because I'm lazy.



Spoiler: photos in India

































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































I wasn't able to go everywhere because I had to still work there on my project, but I was able to enjoy myself. 

9/10 experience, and I will be visiting again.  (also holy shit I bought like A LOT of stuff including badass Indian daggers)


----------



## Reaper

Was ill for a few weeks so that let my beard grow out. Thinking about keeping it.

Oh and crazy eyes cuz i had a fever when I took this [emoji38]


----------



## ABAS

.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

The @Gandhi 'stache and the @Reaper beard! :drose


----------



## witchblade000




----------



## Pizzamorg

Me in my Zayns jacket and Owens shorts.


----------



## Gandhi

Reaper said:


> Was ill for a few weeks so that let my beard grow out. Thinking about keeping it.


My friend, keep it. :mark: (suits your hair tbh)



Oda Nobunaga said:


> The @Gandhi 'stache and the @Reaper beard! :drose







Seriously cannot imagine myself without my stache. :lol


----------



## Addychu

Oh hi guys.









My twin and I!


----------



## SonoShion

About 7 years ago with the brothers. Savagesimon on the left & Italian mobster Roberto on the right.


----------



## Lm2

Wearing the Superman shirt


----------



## THE HAITCH

Gandhi said:


> Right, so I took like a BILLION pics/videos of me in India, and I won't post all of them because I'm lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: photos in India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't able to go everywhere because I had to still work there on my project, but I was able to enjoy myself.
> 
> 9/10 experience, and I will be visiting again.  (also holy shit I bought like A LOT of stuff including badass Indian daggers)


The Haitch couldn't even recognize you with your new hairstyle-uhh.

The Haitch went from long hair to short. You went from short hair to long-uhh.


----------



## purelydef

probably the most recent i have, so


----------



## charlesxo

SonoShion said:


> About 7 years ago with the brothers. Savagesimon on the left & Italian mobster Roberto on the right.


Did you use to creep around Wah in Melbourne?


----------



## Gandhi

THE HAITCH said:


> The Haitch couldn't even recognize you with your new hairstyle-uhh.
> 
> The Haitch went from long hair to short. You went from short hair to long-uhh.


Yeah mate, long hair sure now makes me look like a dashing Mediterranean devil rather than some old fart, the magic of long hair eh? :dino


----------



## Lady Eastwood

This fucking site gave me so many issues logging in, Jesus Christ and a half.


----------



## Lm2

Catalanotto said:


> This fucking site gave me so many issues logging in, Jesus Christ and a half.


you got really nice eyes i must say


----------



## Lm2

Me and my twin.


----------



## witchblade000

I'm here at AT&T Stadium waiting for Guns N' Roses to play.


----------



## Legion

Probably my best pic, was taken 2 years ago but really nothing has changed besides my age :lol


----------



## Kenny




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I got that Sasha love for buying all of her merch!*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762074654827831296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762082352348684288 @Chris JeriG.O.A.T @Kitana The Lass Kicker


----------



## Mastodonic

Welcome to the Apocalypse.


----------



## witchblade000

For once I took pic of myself and I look somewhat less ugly than usual. I was sitting in McDonalds on my laptop listening to Korn.


----------



## Mox Girl

Me and the lovely Melanie Martinez before her concert tonight  I'm actually currently in the crowd waiting for it to start haha :lol


----------



## adamclark52

After a long week, drinking rye and eating stale mini-wheats (which are the closest thing I have to potato chips in my house right now)


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*MY EMISON T-SHIRT CAME IN THE MAIL TODAY!!! :rusevyes :rusevyes
*_


----------



## The Masked One

Some sun is always nice ..even when you're having a shitty day ��


----------



## Count Vertigo

Haven't been here in a long time lol, well, clubbing was damn fun last night :lenny (jeans and watch, other dude is my lovely wingman :grin2


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

As I promised. I said I would post a pic the day I got these. 

Hair is a bit of a mess, went out earlier today. Changed shirts. I was gonna do a more dumb ass picture by holding it at my crouch but let me not do that on my first pic here. 










Beard still hasn't fully grown back either but ayyyyyyyy.


----------



## Legion

Hair is a tad messy and need a shave.


----------



## Lm2

stay classy WF


----------



## CALΔMITY

JD said:


> As I promised. I said I would post a pic the day I got these.
> 
> Hair is a bit of a mess, went out earlier today. Changed shirts. I was gonna do a more dumb ass picture by holding it at my crouch but let me not do that on my first pic here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beard still hasn't fully grown back either but ayyyyyyyy.


Hella vanilla ice :lmao
Awesome


----------



## Ham and Egger

Here's a pic of my mum in being stylish a Los Ingonoables shirt. LOL


----------



## MickieYourSoFine




----------



## Gandhi

The Masked One said:


> Some sun is always nice ..even when you're having a shitty day ��


Contender for best looking dude on this forum tbh.


----------



## Oneiros

Greetings WF.


----------



## Mox Girl

Me meeting Dean Ambrose for the third time  I look meh, but Dean looks great and he was soooo lovely to me I don't care <3 He called me sweetie, then when I asked for a hug he said "bring it in!" and hugged me  I also got a double fist bump from him too!!











And a bonus, here's my sign at Summerslam when they were introducing Dean


----------



## witchblade000

This will be the ONLY time you people will ever see me smile. I went into the 99 Cent store and saw that they had their Halloween section up. Halloween time brings such joy into my heart and soul.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

Gandhi said:


> Contender for best looking dude on this forum tbh.


----------



## Gandhi

Muta said:


>


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Not gonna do another pic for awhile but uh. My friends talked me into trying something a bit different from the blonde. 

Not too sure if I like it. I kinda do but eh. Thoughts on that?


----------



## mobyomen




----------



## CALΔMITY

Hello friends


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Gandhi said:


> Contender for best looking dude on this forum tbh.


Not a contender, the winner.

Before anyone gets a hard dick, I do not want him, nor anyone else here. I have a fiancé, I need no other, just saying, in the WF pool, he swims the best.


----------



## Lm2

Just taking a selfie on break at dollarama


----------



## LaMelo

Wolverine2.0 said:


> Just taking a selfie on break at dollarama


I didn't expect you to look like this.


----------



## Lm2

CAMVP said:


> I didn't expect you to look like this.


Lol what did you expect me to look like??


----------



## DanTheMan_89

All from Wizard World Chicago.


----------



## Reaper

There's always one diva that just looks kinda dead inside :kobelol


----------



## Dobbizzle

Looking through pictures trying to decide whether to cut my hair, leave it long or go back to my beloved dreads (pain in the arse maintenance-wise tbh)


----------



## Blade Runner

CAMVP said:


> I didn't expect you to look like this.


:lmao what the hell


----------



## Lm2

Got a new hair cut, so thought id show it off


----------



## Blackbeard

Wolverine2.0 said:


> Lol what did you expect me to look like??


Maybe he genuinely thought you were Hugh Jackman :jericho2


----------



## Lm2

Blackbeard said:


> Maybe he genuinely thought you were Hugh Jackman :jericho2


:heyman6 a celeb on this forum yah right.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Dobbizzle said:


> Looking through pictures trying to decide whether to cut my hair, leave it long or go back to my beloved dreads (pain in the arse maintenance-wise tbh)


Which one do you like the most? Which one is easier to maintain? Which one just makes you say "Fuck yeah!"? These are all things to consider. If I may be so bold, I myself like the dreads and it seems you do as well (judging by your "beloved" comment), but you did say they're in the pain in the ass to maintain. Such a conundrum. 

When I look at your facial structure, I say long hair looks more distinct on you than short hair.


----------



## Dobbizzle

Oda Nobunaga said:


> Which one do you like the most? Which one is easier to maintain? Which one just makes you say "Fuck yeah!"? These are all things to consider. If I may be so bold, I myself like the dreads and it seems you do as well (judging by your "beloved" comment), but you did say they're in the pain in the ass to maintain. Such a conundrum.
> 
> When I look at your facial structure, I say long hair looks more distinct on you than short hair.


Yeah I must admit short hair is my least favourite option to be honest. The thing with dreads is you either leave your hair and go the "neglect" route which gives you ratty looking dreads that don't smell nice or you go the sculpted route which means washing them daily with specialised shampoo that cleans without conditioning or moisturising in any way then spending at least a couple of hours a day with a crochet hook and other tools tightening them up and making them neat for at least the first year (which tbh gives a much nicer, more uniform look overall.) I am leaning towards putting the dreads back in though, I had an injury which kept me from recording or playing live for the last couple years and had to do regular 9-5 work (i'm a professional musician and illustrator by trade) so I had to take them out for that reason. Now I'm back ready to perform I have no reason not to have them beyond laziness I guess. Thanks for the advice though, always nice to have an opinion when you're struggling with a decision. It'll probably be the dreads, I'm hardly the "pretty boy" musician type and I think they give me a more memorable look overall haha.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Me with my lovely wife at VIVID in Sydney earlier this year, and a blurry selfie of me and my friends baby who quite frankly is upstaging me....


----------



## adamclark52

Life. Complete.


----------



## notfairtoflair

Here is my mug


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*I trimmed my hair up a little bit.  *_


----------



## witchblade000

I found this bundle of joy in the store today. Its a "Graveyard Doll". I named her Miss Edith. I walked around in the store with this imitating Drusilla from Buffy/Angel. I love scaring people around Halloween time. Plus no makeup so I'm more eww than usual.


----------



## LilOlMe

A little weird because of privacy issues, but eh, what the hell. Aye!:
https://vid.me/RwKr
https://vid.me/jgek

Second one was shot at like 5:30 am because I was using you guys to stall. :lmao

On a side note, I haven't been feeling well but I'm trying to push myself to at the very least get back to taking really long walks. Been averaging 3.5 miles a day this week, so I'm happy about that, and I took this video of a river near me. So peaceful:
https://vid.me/yqh6
https://vid.me/xAwu

Funny how fate works out, though. Just as I was enjoying the serenity on the way back (probably about ten seconds after I took that second video), four cop cars pulled up on the bridge and surrounded a man who was on the other side of it. Apparently, he was going to commit suicide. He must've done something before I got on the bridge to make people call the police, but when I saw him he just looked very sad (initially I thought he was just pensively looking at the water). It's crazy how on one hand I was just looking at the water thinking about how peaceful the moment was, and he on the other hand had so much turmoil going through his mind. One of life's little reminders, I guess, that life is precious.

I wish that I had been on that side and got to him before the police were called. I could be dead wrong, but I think the guy probably needed someone to talk to, rather than being thrown in a mental institute. Just a reminder to myself & everyone that you never know when someone's kind words might change someone's day. It is so much easier to just pass right by so that we don't have to engage in a conversation, but you never know when someone REALLY needs it. Trying to keep that in mind myself.


----------



## JordanRose

LilOlMe said:


> A little weird because of privacy issues, but eh, what the hell. Aye!:
> https://vid.me/RwKr
> https://vid.me/jgek
> 
> Second one was shot at like 5:30 am because I was using you guys to stall. :lmao
> 
> On a side note, I haven't been feeling well but I'm trying to push myself to at the very least get back to taking really long walks. Been averaging 3.5 miles a day this week, so I'm happy about that, and I took this video of a river near me. So peaceful:
> https://vid.me/yqh6
> https://vid.me/xAwu
> 
> Funny how fate works out, though. Just as I was enjoying the serenity on the way back (probably about ten seconds after I took that second video), four cop cars pulled up on the bridge and surrounded a man who was on the other side of it. Apparently, he was going to commit suicide. He must've done something before I got on the bridge to make people call the police, but when I saw him he just looked very sad (initially I thought he was just pensively looking at the water). It's crazy how on one hand I was just looking at the water thinking about how peaceful the moment was, and he on the other hand had so much turmoil going through his mind. One of life's little reminders, I guess, that life is precious.
> 
> I wish that I had been on that side and got to him before the police were called. I could be dead wrong, but I think the guy probably needed someone to talk to, rather than being thrown in a mental institute. Just a reminder to myself & everyone that you never know when someone's kind words might change someone's day. It is so much easier to just pass right by so that we don't have to engage in a conversation, but you never know when someone REALLY needs it. Trying to keep that in mind myself.


Wow! Thought you were a fella! XD


----------



## Coach




----------



## Solf

Spoiler: awkward smile















Oh well, hair is this long again.


----------



## LilOlMe

@Ambrose Girl, when I tried to rep you this it just kept freezing. So not sure if you got it, but wanted to say that I totally saw your sign on tv and was wondering if it was THE Ambrose Girl. :lol Really cool, and I loved Dean's response to you asking for a hug. Does he recognize you by now since I think you mentioned you've met him multiple times?


----------



## Mox Girl

LilOlMe said:


> @Ambrose Girl, when I tried to rep you this it just kept freezing. So not sure if you got it, but wanted to say that I totally saw your sign on tv and was wondering if it was THE Ambrose Girl. :lol Really cool, and I loved Dean's response to you asking for a hug. Does he recognize you by now since I think you mentioned you've met him multiple times?


I got your rep, no worries 

And I love that I'm THE Ambrose Girl now hahah, totally why I made my sign that way cos it had my WF username in it, easy way to spot me 

I've met him three times now, but I doubt he recognises me unless he happens to remember a purple haired girl with an odd accent who keeps asking him for hugs :lol But maybe he does remember me, cos he was MUCH more talkative with me this time than the other times. And it sounds like I'm making it up, but he seemed to talk to me more than most of the other people in the line (we were towards the end of the line cos we got there late lol so I had a lot of time to watch him meet everybody else first), so who knows, haha. I got more out of him than most people!


----------



## Gimme More

.


----------



## chargebeam

Me when I visited Kyoto in April.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@LilOlMe *Wow, I thought you were a dude this whole time.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*I finally meet the king, King Keegan Allen from Pretty Little Liars. 6 years long wait, patience and right time. I had a great afternoon meeting him and at the fashion show. :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes*_


----------



## SMetalWorld




----------



## SMetalWorld

LilOlMe said:


> A little weird because of privacy issues, but eh, what the hell. Aye!:
> https://vid.me/RwKr
> https://vid.me/jgek
> 
> Second one was shot at like 5:30 am because I was using you guys to stall. :lmao
> 
> On a side note, I haven't been feeling well but I'm trying to push myself to at the very least get back to taking really long walks. Been averaging 3.5 miles a day this week, so I'm happy about that, and I took this video of a river near me. So peaceful:
> https://vid.me/yqh6
> https://vid.me/xAwu
> 
> Funny how fate works out, though. Just as I was enjoying the serenity on the way back (probably about ten seconds after I took that second video), four cop cars pulled up on the bridge and surrounded a man who was on the other side of it. Apparently, he was going to commit suicide. He must've done something before I got on the bridge to make people call the police, but when I saw him he just looked very sad (initially I thought he was just pensively looking at the water). It's crazy how on one hand I was just looking at the water thinking about how peaceful the moment was, and he on the other hand had so much turmoil going through his mind. One of life's little reminders, I guess, that life is precious.
> 
> I wish that I had been on that side and got to him before the police were called. I could be dead wrong, but I think the guy probably needed someone to talk to, rather than being thrown in a mental institute. Just a reminder to myself & everyone that you never know when someone's kind words might change someone's day. It is so much easier to just pass right by so that we don't have to engage in a conversation, but you never know when someone REALLY needs it. Trying to keep that in mind myself.


Well, hang-on for a second... you're a woman?

I would have never guessed. Anyway, awesome stuff.


----------



## HailSusy90

Me


----------



## adamclark52

#demboys, #manup, #whatamark


----------



## Push_Miz

How can i post a picture here ? I am using an iphone it's complicated compared to when i use my laptop


----------



## Sephiroth

adamclark52 said:


> #demboys, #manup, #whatamark


Whoa cool! You got a picture with Stevie Richards and Jay Briscoe. Did you know that you kind of look like Mark Briscoe?


----------



## adamclark52

Sephiroth said:


> Whoa cool! You got a picture with Stevie Richards and Jay Briscoe. Did you know that you kind of look like Mark Briscoe?


lol, I've gotten Chris Cornell a lot lately and that I could be Briscoe myself, but Stevie Richards is a new one


----------



## Mox Girl

I haven't posted a pic in awhile, so here we go  Dean trying to steal my spotlight in the bg there...


----------



## The Tempest

Hello, I'll shave my beard off later (Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

chargebeam said:


> Me when I visited Kyoto in April.


 @The Son Shala :vincecry


----------



## Gandhi

The Tempest said:


> Hello, I'll shave my beard off later (Y)


Don't.


----------



## Ronzilla

chillin on the beach


----------



## chargebeam

swagger_ROCKS said:


> @The Son Shala :vincecry


What does that mean?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

chargebeam said:


> What does that mean?


we want to visit japan


----------



## witchblade000




----------



## THANOS

Went to a buddies birthday shindig at a 70s themed Roller Disco.

Went as the Super Freak himself!

And here's a recent one with my dog.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Just got out from work.


----------



## Addychu

Meeee!


----------



## The Absolute

Was hesitant about posting here. But if you turkeys had the courage to post your sexy mugs, I guess I've got nothing to lose. Here's the loveable face behind all that swearing you see in the rant & sports sections of the forum:

PS: Got that shirt for Christmas last year and have had zero luck with the ladies since. :mj2


----------



## CALΔMITY

The Absolute said:


> Was hesitant about posting here. But if you turkeys had the courage to post your sexy mugs, I guess I've got nothing to lose. Here's the loveable face behind all that swearing you see in the rant & sports sections of the forum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Got that shirt for Christmas last year and have had zero luck with the ladies since. :mj2


You're a good lookin guy imo. Just keep truckin.


----------



## The Absolute

CALΔMITY;62989793 said:


> You're a good lookin guy imo. Just keep truckin.












Thanks.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

.................

Oh ya, the CD looking thing is my heart monitor I have to wear for 14 days because my heart was being a dumb (I am not going to die). There is no comfortable place to put this thing without it making your shirt stick the fuck out oddly like you're having twins.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

I should have known something was up when the Bakery chick in Publix let my daughters behind the counter to help with the icing on the cake. On one hand, they used my own dry humor against me on my birthday. On the other, they knew to put Ravens on it and have it purple and gold.

I'm so proud of them. :mj2


----------



## Clique

Shut up @Genesis 1.0


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Clique said:


> Shut up @Genesis 1.0


Didn't even give me a chance :sodone

The Team Black fist though :thecause


----------



## Headliner

"Clique the pussy monster". Represent Clique represent.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Headliner said:


> "Clique the pussy monster". Represent Clique represent.


My man Clique in the barber shop like


----------



## Clique

:frank5 Yes have to come thru with a fresh cut.


----------



## Pratchett

Cat with the blonde hair :nice


----------



## chargebeam

swagger_ROCKS said:


> we want to visit japan


Man, do it. It's freaking amazing.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Pratchett said:


> Cat with the blonde hair :nice



It's just an old wig my mom got me because she has been begging me since I was like 15 to go blonde, and I am all like, yo mom, I need my hair either black to match my soul, or red to reflect the blood of my victims. It's still actually black. I have been every color but blonde.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Catalanotto said:


> It's just an old wig my mom got me because she has been begging me since I was like 15 to go blonde, and I am all like, yo mom, I need my hair either black to match my soul, or red to reflect the blood of my victims. It's still actually black. I have been every color but blonde.


That's the best route. Bleaching fries the hair and you have to heavily condition it I hear. I went blonde once in the past. Was interesting but I'd probably just go the wig route too if I wanted to be blonde again.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

This year is exactly 20 years since I have seen my natural hair color. I have been green, blue, pink, purple, orange, black, red, dark brown, etc., never blonde, though, however, many, MANY bleach sessions to get the brighter colors I wanted. My hair breaks like mad when I comb it, so, I am trying to avoid further coloring.

So hard though, but, my mom has had a few different cancers, just had breast cancer, surgery to remove was February, in August, she had an implant put in, her body is rejecting it, and she had to take chemo pills for the next 5 years, so, if she ever starts to loose her hair, I will shave mine and we can both wear wigs.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I love Toxie.


----------



## mobyomen

Before the Life Of Agony concert on Friday night in Clifton Park, NY.


----------



## LilOlMe

Went to the recent Ring of Honor/New Japan shows.


Met Naito again. My friend's a retard so the actual posed pic got ruined by her hitting burst, so it was just an unsalvageable blurry mess. This one was an in action pic so it's a bit blurry as well, but not as ruinable as the other ones. Not crazy about how it looks, but whatever, it's NAITO.

The pic with some of the red dress showing is the dress I was wearing on the second night. Out in the arena on Kamatachi's way out, he was looking at me and motioned toward his chest like pulling at an invisible shirt and gave me a thumbs up & nodded. I assume that he was saying he liked my dress, which is funny because I feel like that's a total girl thing. Like we'll compliment each other on outfits, but I can't really remember a guy doing it (unless racily dressed, obviously). Made me smile because you'd expect that from, like, Dalton Castle in character, not a more serious wrestler in real life. But that was a cool little interaction. By intermission I was too damn cold, so only a little bit is showing in the pic but oh well.

Adam Cole is funny and nice. I didn't expect him to stop where we were. So I had my head down or turned back or something, and he was right there in front of my face. I did a startled head motion and was like "hi!" and he did the exact same thing back, lmao. We both started laughing. That picture of him laughing during this moment was captured by my friend, and that's what I posted below.
















































As for Naito, I wanted my shirt signed. He's really weird in that he really freakin' focuses on minute things like autographs. I expected Shibata to be more that way, but Naito is. He was concentrating so hard at getting that tiny ass autograph looking just right. :lmao Really gives you insight into someone's personality, that perfectionist quality. 

It was also funny beforehand, because for some reason signing my shirt seemed like a rare concept to him. I had assumed that this was a common request, but apparently it was not. He looked puzzled like he was trying to figure out how to do it, and inspected the whole shirt trying to find the best place. I'm talking a meticulous inspection (Shibata-like quality). He looked so pleased with himself when he figured out the perfect place. He proudly proclaimed "I am ok!" He gave a long ass autograph, so I guess he wanted to find a big enough space. :lol He actually stopped and started again because the first space wasn't to his liking. You can see the marking there.










He was as nice as the first time, but seemed more confident this time. I think he remembered me, because he crinkled his eyes when I came up like in a knowing way, and then later on when it was time for the photo he was like "title, YES?" and laughed and over-dramatically put it on my shoulder (for those who never read about my first time meeting him, I totally forgot about the title last time).

And thanks for the spoiler, Naito. I haven't watched NJPW since the G1, and didn't even know he won a title. :lol




Spoiler: About my first meeting with Naito



So I went to the NYC ROH/NJPW show tonight, and wrote this in the ROH thread:



LilOlMe said:


> I MET NAITO!!!!!! He's shy as hell. Who knew?!?!?
> 
> 
> Rainmaker looked right at me and caught me talking about him, lmao.
> 
> Shows about to start, peace!
> 
> Lethal is very friendly btw.
> 
> Second pic is Naito smiling at me after making me shake his hand for the 2nd time, lol.


To expand a little:

*Naito was like the oddly sweetest thing ever. He said "hi" in the most soft-spoken, kind of shy voice, and was fixing his hair before we took the pic (lmao, not in a Tana diva way).

I was distracted by getting my camera to work because for some reason I was under the impression that photos were shot professionally and then you get them from the website (I think I heard WWE did this or something). So then I was like "oh, crap" and was bothering with my phone to give to my friend.

So anyway, I forgot to shake Naito's hand, and he literally would not go on until we did. Like, I was all ready to take the picture or get the autograph (can't remember which came first) and he wouldn't proceed until he grabbed my hand with his other hand, smiled, steered me like "yes, shake my hand!" and also just kept holding it until I looked him in the eye and acknowledged that we were fully meeting. Like "Tranquillo, live in the moment, here we are!" He was genuinely smiling the whole time in a very kind way (but also looked a little bemused & also kind of shy once we were fully acknowledging each other) and then bowed his head at me. 

None of this was smart-ass at all, it was like gentlemanly and like this is the way it's supposed to be. Just struck me afterwards (I was distracted like I said, so I noticed this all but didn't fully process it until my friend pointed much of this out), 'cause I feel like most wrestlers would be happy to not have to do much, lol. Like I'd privately be like "yes!" if someone was letting the whole thing go much faster by not really engaging like I wasn't really doing at that moment.

I think maybe it was surprising/amusing to him, because I'm sure most people get up there and start talking about how they're big fans immediately or something, and I was just like "hi!" and barely even looking at the man because I was concerned with my phone & what comes next. :lmao I'm an idiot.

He got a sense of my vibe, I think, because instead of handing his belt to me or lightly putting it toward my shoulder like I'd seen him do for the others, he just went ahead and directly placed it on me and held it there. He probably totally could tell I'd flake out and forget the belt WHICH I DID. I was like "oh, this." lmao. Also, maybe 'cause I'm a girl and he knew I'd complain that it was heavy WHICH I DID. That thing was way heavier than I'd ever imagine. Maybe 'cause I'm a weakling, but I remember the ROH commentator claiming that the NJPW World title is 37 pounds, and I totally believe it after feeling it on me.

Ok, now I remember, the pic came before the autograph. So now he's signing the autograph and I'm again distracted by the phone 'cause my friend is claiming the pic didn't work and then it did (of course), so in my head I'm like "do I have the guts to ask him for another pic"...I think Naito understands English quite well because again he was perceptive enough to know that I was out of the moment. So I'm waiting to grab the autograph, but he won't give it to me until he again steers my hand and by this point I'm laughing like "yeah, I know I should shake your hand." I'm like "sorry" and he's laughing too and we both make it a point to look directly at each other while shaking.

Just really interesting, because he had the longest, or at least most congested line, so there really was no reason in the world to stall with me or care at all. I was giving him a free pass, basically! lol. He just refused to take it. Says a lot about his character, and that he really does live that Tranquillo life.


*The Rainmaker thing was 'cause my friend was asking about the Naito merch at the merchandise stand when we first came in. She had no idea who Christopher Daniels was, and he was there selling something of his. So she just went up to him and started asking about Naito like he was a merchandise worker. lmao.

So I'm already laughing at that, and at the time I didn't even know the NJPW/ROH peeps were gonna be signing stuff. Plus, I had no idea the setup would be so intimate (or such a clusterfuck...more on this later). So I walk in laughing and Rainmaker is right to my right. I'm like "WTF?!" and start laughing more 'cause it's just shocking. So then I'm like "hey, go up to Okada and ask if they're selling 'The Wrestler' t-shirts'" and we're giggling, and Okada looks up right then when it's obvious we're discussing him. He gives us a quizzical look like what are you talking about, which makes me start smirking (again, 'cause it was shocking...I thought he was focused on his line). He then gives that face he gives when he no-sells opponents like "whatever, doesn't bother me", which made me laugh again & he chuckled/smiled a little bit and that was that. 


*KUSHIDA is a HUSTLER! He kept raising his hands trying to get people to come to his line, especially trying to get them from Okada's line, lol. He also then came back during intermission and was the only one still doing photos/autographs during that time. It was a brilliant move, because I'm sure so many people met him then 'cause no competition. 


*You know how you give your name to Starbucks workers to write on your cup when you go to Starbucks? Tana had them write "Ace" :lmao


*I'd highly recommend that anyone who is a big fan of Jay Lethal try to meet him at one of the shows. From my observations, he just seems like exactly the type of upbeat person a fan would feel great about meeting. Totally personable, remembered people, and just had good vibes. Like I saw a lady coming back from the bathroom, and he's like "where's my hug!" or "more hugs!" or something and was hugging her even though she wasn't paying for anything anymore. And it wasn't a creeper move, because she was an older woman & it just came across as him being really warm and fun.

Mandy Leon (sp?) also seemed really friendly and upbeat.

I decided months ago that if I ever had the chance to meet one, I'd choose Naito over Okada or Tana because I thought he'd be more friendly :lol, but I wasn't anticipating just how much. I also got a bit of an insecure vibe from Naito, which my friend agreed with...but now that I think of it, it isn't a surprise, 'cause Tana has mentioned in the past how Naito lacks confidence. 

It's just amazing, because he was right back to being an amazing (and amazingly confident) dick during his match. Just flipped the switch just like that. Brilliant work.

And now I just found out that he was hospitalized the night before and had a fever. You never would have known it. Seemed really peaceful in real life.


Will comment on the show & some of my impressions tomorrow or something.





Spoiler: About meeting Shibata, for good measure
































We were talking about meeting wrestlers earlier here, so I'll put this in here:

Met Shibata. Hugged Tanahashi.

Shibata is as focused and intense as he comes across on tv in real life, except when meeting him. I was able to see them before they walked out in front of the curtain (and also got lost and somehow managed to end up by the dressing room. Had no idea that's what it was 'til I bumped into the Briscoes chowing down...lol, they were cool as hell).

Shibata was so focused though, and took the deepest breath ever right before he went out. It was interesting really seeing someone get into the process.

He was really sweet when I met him. I think that he practiced his English, because he said "nice to meet you" in a super clear voice. Barely an accent. He is broader than he comes off on tv. Broad shoulders.

I was shocked that he had no line (screw you, Brooklyn). I was anticipating a whole wait and everything, and there he was looking like a lost little puppy. It's funny, because in my head I was just thinking about how it must suck for Takahashi that he had no one. And there was Shibata with the same deal! Wtf.

So I wasn't really prepared, which I regret, because I was told that it looked like he wanted to have a conversation.

It's funny, because we spent the whole way there saying "what would we even talk to Shibata about? He's so weird." Most of what we came up with were jokes that we'd never actually say, so we really were drawing a blank. A big barrier for me is that I didn't know how much English he'd know, if any at all, so I didn't want to ask/say anything and have an awkward situation where he's pretending to understand. I regret it now. Especially because there's so much I do want to know about him.

When I said "smile!" when taking the pic of my friend, he actually really smiled, lmao.

He was awkwardly playing with his bag and looked like he didn't know what to do with himself when no one was coming up, lol, awww. 

Tana was signing right next to him, which I thought was really interesting. Knowing how competitive Tana is, and how much he's talked about signings before, I'd bet money that he was kind of keeping track of who had more. I didn't want to make eye contact with Tana, because I would've felt bad for walking by without getting in his line (at that point he had nobody too...again, wtf, Brooklyn). I did see him watching our interactions with Shibata out of the corner of my eye.

On Tana's way out, he randomly said "I am best wrestler in the world" to me and I thought that was really odd. I just hugged him and didn't say anything except "Tana!" My friend has a theory it's because she said to Shibata "you are the best wrestler in the world" at the signing and Tana heard that, lmao. I don't know, may be overthinking it, but it was really random. Tana was just saying it for no reason, and it was after he lost too. Maybe it's because we were the last ones, I think, and he was just making a definitive, general, statement.

I do regret not dealing with Tana at the meet & greets, especially because of no line. I feel confident in the conversation we could have had (mutual love of Starbucks!), and felt that way from the beginning, but I just couldn't resist Shibata. Maybe next time...


*Still no Ingobernables hats, and the shirts were only available in large. Booooo, Naito. Fucker looked right at me with the shirt, though, so at least I got a head nod of acknowledgement for that, lol.


*The Japanese wrestlers continued their trend of rubbing the heads of little kids. <3 Well, one kid. This now makes exactly ONE kid I've ever seen at a Ring of Honor event.




Kicking myself for not meeting Dalton Castle. I thought it'd make a cool photo op, because he does it in the full outfit with the boys and everything. Don't know why I didn't! I wanted to in Brooklyn, but he wasn't signing at the time.

There didn't seem to be many people getting autographs. No one had a line except the Bullet Club and Briscoes. KUSHIDA wasn't even trying, which really says something, because he's always hustling for more people at these events.




Corey said:


> How about Lee & Taylor being announced at a combined 595 lbs? :lol I feel like they missed about 100-200 off of that.


One of those fuckers kept blocking my view the whole time. They were surprisingly limber, though. I liked their vibe.




Corey said:


> Jay Briscoe looks like he's 50. Where did all this grey come from?


He still sits alone atop my ROH "would" list. :flip




Corey said:


> Sweet venue! Looks like they got a nice turnout.


I was surprised when I tried to get tickets that the first few rows sold out immediately. Like, two minutes after the sale started. I had better luck with NYC tickets, believe it or not. They definitely had a nice turnout. From quick look, only the side balcony seats & very back ones were left. Though one floor row had a lot of empty seats, but I'm assuming it was a group that didn't show up.

And yeah, the venue was beautiful. I was struck by that. Also, the venue workers were really chill and cool. Nice vibes all around.

Just posted some pics in the ROH thread.


ETA: No idea why some of the pics aren't cooperating at all, giving me a huge headache, but whatever. Had fun going, that's for sure!


----------



## Clique

Last night I attended one of the most epic concerts I've ever been to - *Kanye West: The Saint Pablo Tour*!


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Been on holiday in the US, which was amazing, but maybe the highlight was something I stumbled across- I found out New York Comic Con was on the day before I flew back to Australia.

I then went on to meet Ric Flair... again I had no idea there'd be anything wrestling-related there, I literally ran (well, walked) into a guy with a big sign yelling "Ric Flair line starts here!"










Then I met Jessica Nigri (whose Facebook post alerted me to NYCC) and she was a total sweetheart. I found out her line moved so slow because she made a genuine effort to have a conversation with every fan. Gorgeous too and the photo doesn't do her justice (she took a bunch making silly faces after this one haha)


----------



## LilOlMe

I only wear wrestling shirts to wrestling events, but finally caught up on Backlash last night, and that nonsense inspired me to rock a Wyatts shirt today. Fuck Vince.












ETA: Dinner with some friends yesterday:











Was already feeling kind of emo, and then my ex's aunt who was always very kind to me surprised me with flowers. So thoughtful, and made my night. Just no reason at all. She's cool like that.











Random acts of kindness FTW. <3

Maybe I'll catch up on Sunday's PPV before next month. :lmao


----------



## Reaper

One of my favorite pics with wifey.


----------



## Pratchett

Rookie of the Year said:


> Then I met Jessica Nigri (whose Facebook post alerted me to NYCC) and she was a total sweetheart. I found out her line moved so slow because she made a genuine effort to have a conversation with every fan. Gorgeous too and the photo doesn't do her justice (she took a bunch making silly faces after this one haha)


Her left boob is touching you. I hate you so much. 
:trips5 :zayn3 :bryan2 :lawler :usangle :vince :cena6 kada :cena5 :creepytrips :draper1 :tucky :thirst :watson :gasm :kobe6 :curry2 :eli2 :moyes1 :lenny5


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Pratchett said:


> Her left boob is touching you. I hate you so much.
> :trips5 :zayn3 :bryan2 :lawler :usangle :vince :cena6 kada :cena5 :creepytrips :draper1 :tucky :thirst :watson :gasm :kobe6 :curry2 :eli2 :moyes1 :lenny5


Haha! I was highly aware of that at the time.

:curry2


----------



## Gimme More

.


----------



## Oxidamus

Clique said:


> Last night I attended one of the most epic concerts I've ever been to - *Kanye West: The Saint Pablo Tour*!


What did he play? I doubt he'll tour where I live but he did for Yeezus and it was pretty good and would like to go again if he does tour here.


----------



## Oneiros

@LilOlMe :surprise: at you having met Shibata, I'm really happy for you.

That thread of yours in the 'Other Wrestling' section from a while ago was what got me into NJPW, and that's where I got my first contact with Shibata. As things stand now, he's my favorite wrestler in the business. 

I can only imagine what it would be like to meet the guy :banderas


----------



## Clique

Aido Get Laido said:


> What did he play? I doubt he'll tour where I live but he did for Yeezus and it was pretty good and would like to go again if he does tour here.


Kanye performed 35 songs. He played most of *The Life of Pablo* album which I loved. He mixed in some classics like _Jesus Walks_, _Stronger_, _Power_, _Touch The Sky_, _Heartless_, _New Slaves_, _Blood on the Leaves_, and my favorite _All of the Lights_. 

He even played the Terminator 2 theme leading into _Ultralight Beam_ for the finale! 

I also attended the *Yeezus* concert and that was an amazing event, and I enjoyed this show even more! The live experience for *Saint Pablo* was almost surreal. The floating stage served as a lights show on Kanye's altar bringing him and his explosive music closer to us than I could have imagined. 

This was the livest crowd I have ever been a part of for anything. Kanye even acknowledged we were the livest crowd on the tour. Of course there were hometown pops in Chicago too.


----------



## Mox Girl

I redyed my hair and got it cut a bit


----------



## birthday_massacre

Ambrose Girl said:


> I redyed my hair and got it cut a bit


Hair looks great, love the color


----------



## Griselda

Ambrose Girl said:


> I redyed my hair and got it cut a bit


Dean creepin' in the background. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Dean creepin' in the background. :lol


Heh yeah, he likes to photobomb me :lol


----------



## SonoShion

Spoiler


----------



## Callisto

Never realized how tan Ryan Gosling is


----------



## King-of-the-World

I'm astonished this didn't devolve into a troll thread. Bravo IWC. Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Mox Girl

I haven't posted a picture of my cleavage in quite awhile, so here we go, have one lol :lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

My friend, Tom, retired today, and gave me this amazing award that was once awarded to him at an old job he had (hence him whiting out his name and the date he originally got it). Stand up fella, super cool, we will miss him.


----------



## THANOS

Halloween Party last night!









Too soon?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Picture #1: witchblade thinks I look like a pterodactyl, so I wanted to show off my claws. I think they are the nicest color ptero claws I have ever seen.

Picture #2: BRONX BOMBERS

Picture #3: WE DEM BOYS

holla


----------



## deepelemblues

^ those are mesozoic beanies if i ever saw em, there's archaeopteryx fossils at the british museum wearing that exact same cowboys beanie i swear

WAS WITCHBLADE RIGHT????????


----------



## Lady Eastwood

never question him.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Ambrose Girl said:


> I haven't posted a picture of my cleavage in quite awhile, so here we go, have one lol :lol












:frank3


----------



## Malakai

Why have I never noticed this thread?! Damn, I'm missing out. This is a recent one of me cosplaying as Mordecai from Borderlands.


----------



## Malakai

this one is a few years old, just testing if I got this image posting shit right or not.


----------



## The Absolute

GQ picture for my birthday.


----------



## Jackal

Taken when a fucking firework went off, and i was mid grabbing my dog (who is scared shitless of them).


----------



## Death Rider

Picture from halloween night out. Literally made some makeshift Cena costume at last night :lol


----------



## Jackal

Fuck google!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Here's a group selfie from a fighting game event:









We were cuttin up in the front row.*


----------



## The Tempest

Need to fix that goatee BBERT :cudi


----------



## Gimme More

Legit BOSS said:


> *Here's a group selfie from a fighting game event:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were cuttin up in the front row.*


Great pic!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Just got back from WWE live in leeds. Rocking my new slap bands.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Tempest said:


> Need to fix that goatee BBERT :cudi


*The goatee is ALWAYS clean *


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Legit BOSS said:


> *The goatee is ALWAYS clean *


*>Picture of Sasha Banks wrestling a 5-star match on WWE 2K in the background of a picture

That is some lowkey shilling right there.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

IceTheRetroKid said:


> *>Picture of Sasha Banks wrestling a 5-star match on WWE 2K in the background of a picture
> 
> That is some lowkey shilling right there.*


*You forgot THE MERCHANDISE :curry2*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Legit BOSS said:


> *You forgot THE MERCHANDISE :curry2*


*Well, you in a LEGIT BOSS shirt goes without saying at this point, I'm pointing out what is more of a stretchier length to go to shill, having your gal wrassle a 5-star match in the background is extra effort.*


----------



## Kenny

met one of my favourite Liverpool players Robbie Fowler tonight at a meet and greet + q and a. YNWA was sung, stories were told, laughs were had, all in all a fantastic night!! 

excuse my ugly face tho









@DA @The Batman @Destiny


----------



## Brock

King Kenny said:


> met one of my favourite Liverpool players Robbie Fowler tonight at a meet and greet + q and a. YNWA was sung, stories were told, laughs were had, all in all a fantastic night!!
> 
> excuse my ugly face tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DA @The Batman @Destiny


:done :done :done

:banderas :banderas :banderas 

Along with McManaman, Fowler was my favourite in the 90's. Excellent meet, mate :mark:


----------



## Pizzamorg

Me - sorry about the toilet:


----------



## Kenny

got this as an early birthday present (my birthday is on saturday) :mark:


----------



## BiscuitsNgravy

Dont mind me, im just METAL AS FUCK


----------



## Gimme More

.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Heyo


----------



## Thy_Queendom

Just took this today


----------



## The RainMaker

Thy_Queendom said:


> Just took this today


alllllrightttttt.


----------



## Pratchett

Thy_Queendom said:


> Just took this today


What is with all the sparkly looking things in the picture?

Do you have a disco ball or something?


----------



## Thy_Queendom

Pratchett said:


> What is with all the sparkly looking things in the picture?
> 
> Do you have a disco ball or something?


I don't know lol. It might just be the Snapchat filter or it could have been my mirror.


----------



## Pratchett

That's too bad. I would be really impressed if you had a disco ball.


----------



## -XERO-

Thy_Queendom said:


> I don't know lol. It might just be the Snapchat filter or it could have been my mirror.





Pratchett said:


> That's too bad. I would be really impressed if you had a disco ball.


:dance


----------



## Gimme More

.


----------



## The Absolute

Gimme More said:


> I'm not a catfish :bryanlol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I look pissed off. I don't like being called fake when I am as real as they come.
> 
> I totally understand that there are fake ppl on the internet. I hope we good now!


What's a Cock SucRer?


----------



## Gimme More

The Absolute said:


> What's a Cock SucRer?


That is a very bad K. I have always had the penmanship of a 2 year old.


----------



## The Absolute

Gimme More said:


> That is a very bad K. I have always had the penmanship of a 2 year old.


:lol I know. Only teasing. Great pic btw.


----------



## Gimme More

The Absolute said:


> :lol I know. Only teasing. Great pic btw.


I knew u were joking :lol and thanks!


----------



## Mox Girl

Gimme More said:


> Sorry if I look pissed off. I don't like being called fake when I am as real as they come.


Who called you fake???

My Dean standee is all ready for Christmas 










(I stood on a chair to get this pic cos Dean is way too damn tall for me :lol)


----------



## Gimme More

Ambrose Girl said:


> Who called you fake???
> 
> My Dean standee is all ready for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I stood on a chair to get this pic cos Dean is way too damn tall for me :lol)


I have no idea but I don't want the face that runs this place Headliner to believe that crap so I got into it in the Chat-box and posted a pic so he knows! 

I LOVE THE DEAN CHRISTMAS DECORATIONS! SO CUTE!


----------



## Magic

Gimme More said:


> I'm not a catfish :bryanlol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I look pissed off. I don't like being called fake when I am as real as they come.
> 
> I totally understand lots of fake ppl on the internet. I hope we good now!


headliner is not a boss, dont gotta show him respect. let him earn it. :cudi


----------



## Gimme More

LUCK said:


> headliner is not a boss, dont gotta show him respect. let him earn it. :cudi


That man is my WF God. I wouldn't be here if it weren't for him helping me out when I got locked out of my account. Never know when that shit is gonna happen again! :cudi


----------



## -XERO-

Gimme More said:


> That man is my WF God. I wouldn't be here if it weren't for him helping me out when I got locked out of my account. Never know when that shit is gonna happen again! :cudi


----------



## Callisto

Gimme More said:


> I have no idea but I don't want the face that runs this place Headliner to believe that crap so I got into it in the Chat-box and posted a pic so he knows!
> 
> I LOVE THE DEAN CHRISTMAS DECORATIONS! SO CUTE!


Ew @Headliner is WF's answer to Lil Yachty or the janitor from Breakfast Club. Don't let him punk you like that, clap back and force him to put that respek on yo name


----------



## Gimme More

Callisto said:


> Ew @Headliner is WF's answer to Lil Yachty or the janitor from Breakfast Club. Don't let him punk you like that, clap back and force him to put that respek on yo name


He ain't no Lil Yachty :lmao

I was a little tipsy off my Merlot last night. Big Misunderstanding! Headliner didn't start this! I kinda been meaning to post a sign pic anyways but have posted so many pics already was gonna wait. 
:toomanykobes


----------



## CALΔMITY

So this boxer named Timothy Bradley came into work with our boss today. Not really sure why, but my guess is that my boss had some sort of project he as well as the fighter was involved with. He's quite the charmer. Even though I didn't know him before today he was very nice and I figured, how often would I have the chance to take a selfie with a pro athlete. :lol











Edit: Went to a boxing match tonight. Thought I was going to be chillin with coworkers, but I guess the ticket seats were random because I was surrounded by drunk strangers. :jose Left early because the drunks were getting a little too friendly and the fight at the time was one-sided, boring, and was going into the 7th round. Although my first live boxing experience was disappointing, I've gained some interest in the sport itself.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I don't think I have ever been called fake in my all my time here.


People assume I am a guy from the username, but, never questioned my pictures.


Been called lots of other things, though :nikki


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Callisto said:


> Ew @Headliner is WF's answer to Lil Yachty or the janitor from Breakfast Club. Don't let him punk you like that, clap back and force him to put that respek on yo name


*Porta Potty Guy :lol. I followed him on instagram for the lulz.*


----------



## Genesis 1.0

CALΔMITY;64132825 said:


> So this boxer named Timothy Bradley came into work with our boss today. Not really sure why, but my guess is that my boss had some sort of project he as well as the fighter was involved with. He's quite the charmer. Even though I didn't know him before today he was very nice and I figured, how often would I have the chance to take a selfie with a pro athlete. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Went to a boxing match tonight. Thought I was going to be chillin with coworkers, but I guess the ticket seats were random because I was surrounded by drunk strangers. :jose Left early because the drunks were getting a little too friendly and the fight at the time was one-sided, boring, and was going into the 7th round. Although my first live boxing experience was disappointing, I've gained some interest in the sport itself.


Bradley is a good dude & has a methodical style that I've always enjoyed in the ring. As for getting into boxing, it's not a great time at the moment, the entire sport is in a lull but I'm glad to hear you're taking an interest.

Boxing is unique, it's an art form when done right & irreplaceable. Ratings, buys, MMA none of that matters when you're looking at it's essence. The first thing I'd suggest is to sample a few fights, at least one of Ali, Tyson, & Lennox Lewis, & find out which style you identify with. From there you'll have an idea of what you'll want to seek out.


----------



## The Masked One

Been on a trip to Athens with my dad (so my fat head could catch some sun, which I miss here..)





















Catalanotto said:


> Been called lots of other things, though :nikki


:Tripslick :Tripslick :Tripslick :Tripslick


----------



## Headliner

Callisto said:


> Ew @Headliner is WF's answer to Lil Yachty or the janitor from Breakfast Club. Don't let him punk you like that, clap back and force him to put that respek on yo name


The disrespect:sad:

I didn't ask her to do anything. Apparently Oxi was calling her a catfish, she found out and she showed up in the chatbox to put an end to it. She asked me what should she put in the sign for the picture and I told her to put anything she wanted.


----------



## Gimme More

Headliner said:


> The disrespect:sad:
> 
> I didn't ask her to do anything. Apparently Oxi was calling her a catfish, she found out and she showed up in the chatbox to put an end to it. She asked me what should she put in the sign for the picture and I told her to put anything she wanted.


Love being able to express myself freely on this site. Can't help but naturally respect you so I wouldn't want you to think I was bullshitting. Now that you know, you can help me if my account gets fucked again! >


----------



## Mox Girl

Catalanotto said:


> I don't think I have ever been called fake in my all my time here.
> 
> 
> People assume I am a guy from the username, but, never questioned my pictures.
> 
> 
> Been called lots of other things, though :nikki


Me neither. Surprised, really. Lots of people thought I was a guy too before I changed my username, but nobody has accused me of using fake pics :lol A bunch of people have met me in person, so that's prob why.


----------



## Kenny

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Bradley is a good dude & has a methodical style that I've always enjoyed in the ring. As for getting into boxing, it's not a great time at the moment, the entire sport is in a lull but I'm glad to hear you're taking an interest.
> 
> Boxing is unique, it's an art form when done right & irreplaceable. Ratings, buys, MMA none of that matters when you're looking at it's essence. The first thing I'd suggest is to sample a few fights, at least one of Ali, Tyson, & Lennox Lewis, & find out which style you identify with. From there you'll have an idea of what you'll want to seek out.


Lennox Lewis the GOAT wens3


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Jürgen Klopp said:


> Lennox Lewis the GOAT wens3


Man is in my Top 5 All-Time.


----------



## Tater

Chillin' at the local farmer's market. That's beer, for the record. TBH, I was pretty drunk at the time. And I was *hungry*. So I made a few mason jar beers with a touch of V8 so I could pretend they were fruit juice or something. Whatevs. Those empanadas in the brown bag were fucking delish.

For those who are interested, the shirt reads...

Let's eat Grandma!
Let's eat, Grandma!
Commas save lives.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Tater said:


> Chillin' at the local farmer's market. That's beer, for the record. TBH, I was pretty drunk at the time. And I was *hungry*. So I made a few mason jar beers with a touch of V8 so I could pretend they were fruit juice or something. Whatevs. Those empanadas in the brown bag were fucking delish.
> 
> For those who are interested, the shirt reads...
> 
> Let's eat Grandma!
> Let's eat, Grandma!
> Commas save lives.


You are a mirror image of one of my friends (he's from Chicago, though). Same look, same sense of humor, almost the same political leanings, and so on. You'd be one hell a twin.


----------



## THE HAITCH

Thy_Queendom said:


> Just took this today


The Haitch doesn't know if you know-uhh.. that he has a DVD titled Thy Kingdom Come.

The Haitch is sure Thy_Queendom can make My King-dome cum.

:Tripslick


----------



## Tater

Oda Nobunaga said:


> You are a mirror image of one of my friends (he's from Chicago, though). Same look, same sense of humor, almost the same political leanings, and so on. You'd be one hell a twin.


Someone just like me? Sounds like an awesome guy. :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Ambrose Girl said:


> Me neither. Surprised, really. Lots of people thought I was a guy too before I changed my username, but nobody has accused me of using fake pics :lol A bunch of people have met me in person, so that's prob why.


When I first read this, I thought it said a bunch of people have met you in prison. :lmao 

Now that'd be an outfit for your Dean standee. :lol


----------



## Savage Ali Zugel

Tater said:


> Chillin' at the local farmer's market. That's beer, for the record. TBH, I was pretty drunk at the time. And I was *hungry*. So I made a few mason jar beers with a touch of V8 so I could pretend they were fruit juice or something. Whatevs. Those empanadas in the brown bag were fucking delish.
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are interested, the shirt reads...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's eat Grandma!
> 
> Let's eat, Grandma!
> 
> Commas save lives.




Just dropping by to Roll Tide.


----------



## Pratchett

:cenaooh


----------



## nucklehead88

Doing xmas lights.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Getting into the spirit, kind of.


----------



## THANOS




----------



## secondcitybarbie

Hey Everyone, thought id post one of me since ive been lurking staring at all of you lol. I dont take myself seriously, hence the finger to the nose.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

secondcitybarbie said:


> Hey Everyone, thought id post one of me since ive been lurking staring at all of you lol. I dont take myself seriously, hence the finger to the nose.


Sending in @THE HAITCH for a welcoming party


----------



## Reaper

secondcitybarbie said:


> Hey Everyone, thought id post one of me since ive been lurking staring at all of you lol. I dont take myself seriously, hence the finger to the nose.


Why would you put your finger on your nose to indicate that you don't take yourself seriously? Why are the two related?


----------



## secondcitybarbie

Carte Blanche said:


> Why would you put your finger on your nose to indicate that you don't take yourself seriously? Why are the two related?


I end up with will ferrell syndrome and dont know what to do with my hands in selfie's so i end up being a weirdo and making faces or putting my finger to my nose because im super awkward and take myself as serious as KO to a diet.


----------



## Pratchett

secondcitybarbie said:


> Hey Everyone, thought id post one of me since ive been lurking staring at all of you lol. I dont take myself seriously, hence the finger to the nose.


I see another picture being posted with strange lights or sparkles in it. Dare I hope that you have a disco ball that caused this, or is this once again caused by some kind of filter?


----------



## Mastodonic




----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Or if you want a better pic.


----------



## THANOS

secondcitybarbie said:


> Hey Everyone, thought id post one of me since ive been lurking staring at all of you lol. I dont take myself seriously, hence the finger to the nose.


Props on the Marvel T! :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Rated Phenomenal said:


> Or if you want a better pic.


Rich Swann on deck. :frank3


----------



## THE HAITCH

secondcitybarbie said:


> Hey Everyone, thought id post one of me since ive been lurking staring at all of you lol. I dont take myself seriously, hence the finger to the nose.


Barbie... The Haitch sees that you have big eyes-uhh.

What if The Haitch told you they will get even bigger, when you see his sledge-hammer-uhh.

:creepytrips


----------



## -XERO-

Rated Phenomenal said:


> Or if you want a better pic.





Genesis 1.0 said:


> Rich Swann on deck. :frank3


:dance


----------



## secondcitybarbie

@Pratchett Snapchat filters yep. 
@THANOS thanks! Im a huge marvel person, when i saw your username i marked out unk. Loving the Ghost rider sig, im hoping for a netflix spinoff of AOTS.
@THE HAITCH time and place  seriously though, your posts crack me up. :Bayley


----------



## Pratchett

One of these days I will catch someone with an actual disco ball.

The search continues...


----------



## THANOS

secondcitybarbie said:


> @THANOS thanks! Im a huge marvel person, when i saw your username i marked out unk. Loving the Ghost rider sig, im hoping for a netflix spinoff of AOTS.


Awesome to hear :banderas! I would love a GR spin-off. Imagine if Johny Blaze is in it as well :mark:.

Glad to have another Marvel geek to talk shop with . PM me anytime about it, and you should jump into the various threads on Marvel in the Entertainment section.


----------



## THE HAITCH

secondcitybarbie said:


> @THE HAITCH time and place  seriously though, your posts crack me up. :Bayley











Don't forget to PM The Haitch your nudes-uhh.


----------



## THANOS




----------



## 307858

Tater said:


> Chillin' at the local farmer's market. That's beer, for the record. TBH, I was pretty drunk at the time. And I was *hungry*. So I made a few mason jar beers with a touch of V8 so I could pretend they were fruit juice or something. Whatevs. Those empanadas in the brown bag were fucking delish.
> 
> For those who are interested, the shirt reads...
> 
> Let's eat Grandma!
> Let's eat, Grandma!
> Commas save lives.


That mason jar/V8 technique is smart. I usually take everything in a Starbucks venti cup. I even write a psuedonym on it.


----------



## Tater

heel_turn said:


> That mason jar/V8 technique is smart. I usually take everything in a Starbucks venti cup. I even write a psuedonym on it.


Beer also looks a lot like apple juice or the various Snapple type drinks. Basically any drink that comes in one of those glass jars can easily be substituted for beer. :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I met up with @Empress in Philly!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Legit BOSS said:


> *I met up with @Empress in Philly!*


Does this make you Emperor?  Have a good time. Say hi to Empress if you're still together.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

iPhone cameras are so fucking shit. Step up your game, ffs, it's 2016.


----------



## 307858

Negan said:


> Pics I took last Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol at suave as fuck @THANOS


#BlackGirlMagic


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Posting for CALΔMITY.

Fuck the rest of you with a sponge.

Screenshot of my RE stuff from my facebook album, needs to be updated. Jill's hat is there. top of middle pic. I would screenshot all individually so everything can be better visible, but, I'm a lazy cunt right now (it gets a bit bigger when clicked on). Oh yeah, I also have a STARS t-shirt and another t-shirt that says 'hope this is not Chris's blood'. I will also take pics of those when I get a chance.


----------



## Blade Runner

Legit BOSS said:


> *I met up with @Empress in Philly!*


Wow that's awesome! Seems like you guys had a great time. 

Nice pics too. :eva2


----------



## CALΔMITY

Catalanotto said:


> Posting for CALΔMITY.
> 
> Fuck the rest of you with a sponge.
> 
> Screenshot of my RE stuff from my facebook album, needs to be updated. Jill's hat is there. top of middle pic. I would screenshot all individually so everything can be better visible, but, I'm a lazy cunt right now (it gets a bit bigger when clicked on). Oh yeah, I also have a STARS t-shirt and another t-shirt that says 'hope this is not Chris's blood'. I will also take pics of those when I get a chance.


Lucky bitch :jose 

I bet you'd love to have any of Chris's fluids on your clothes.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

WF, y'all some good lookin mf's!

ositivity

Work event










Bad hair day










Relaxing after work










Stitzel Weller distillery in Louisville


----------



## biscotti

Hope that works as I'm bloody useless, from September in Alicante (Spain)


----------



## Conor?

Went on a walk today to the Hell Fire Club in Dublin, Ireland.


----------



## Conor?

> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=46690&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1482195665


----------



## bonkertons

Vape Naysh Y'all...

..and let's go Mets.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

As a former substitute teacher who is making the jump from primary school to high school teaching next year, I figure this t-shirt is appropriate:


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Rookie of the Year said:


> As a former substitute teacher who is making the jump from primary school to high school teaching next year, I figure this t-shirt is appropriate:


Good luck with your High School teaching next year.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Oda Nobunaga said:


> Good luck with your High School teaching next year.


Thanks very much! Came out of the blue a week ago, didn't apply for the job, got a phone call on the last day of term. They needed to move their maths teacher to the physics department, so they were scrambling like mad. It's an hour and a half away from home, not my age group or subject (the most complex maths shit I teach is measurement and time). A lot of prep work in the weeks ahead. But hey, a job's a job, I'm excited for the challenge.


----------



## NoyK

*Dawn webcam selfie, with no Christmas hat this year. :lol

Anyway, even though a bit late, Merry Christmas you guys! 








*


----------



## THANOS




----------



## Tater

My uncle sent me a bunch of old pics with a Christmas card this year. Even when this tater was just a little tot, still a fuckin' pimp.


----------



## adamclark52

I raise my glass this New Years eve, to Sheamus


----------



## BK Festivus

Rookie of the Year said:


> Thanks very much! Came out of the blue a week ago, didn't apply for the job, got a phone call on the last day of term. They needed to move their maths teacher to the physics department, so they were scrambling like mad. It's an hour and a half away from home, not my age group or subject (the most complex maths shit I teach is measurement and time). A lot of prep work in the weeks ahead. But hey, a job's a job, I'm excited for the challenge.


As long as you have a good team and support system, the transition should work out just fine. I was in a similar situation when I got my first job, though it was 7th grade rather than high school.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

New Year's group pic, I'm in the front with the HotRod shirt and Red Wings hat, HAPPY NEW YEAR. We have a theme each year, it was red and white this time around, in case people were wondering why the fuck most of us have the same colors on.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Catalanotto said:


> New Year's group pic, I'm in the front with the HotRod shirt and Red Wings hat, HAPPY NEW YEAR. We have a theme each year, it was red and white this time around, in case people were wondering why the fuck most of us have the same colors on.


Holy fuck, I though the zombie apocalypse came when I wasn't looking. :surprise:


----------



## Mox Girl

I came into possession of an AJ Styles shirt and even though I'm not his biggest fan, I think the design of it is pretty nice!


----------



## NoyK

*Few pics from my Christmas vacation and the best December of my whole life 
*


----------



## bonkertons

Catalanotto said:


> New Year's group pic, I'm in the front with the HotRod shirt and Red Wings hat, HAPPY NEW YEAR. We have a theme each year, it was red and white this time around, in case people were wondering why the fuck most of us have the same colors on.


Just assumed you were watching the WJC's or something


----------



## Lady Eastwood

It was actually Team Canada OR red and white, so, since my ass is the only one from the US of A, they knew I would not put that fucking red leaf on myself, so they added 'or red and white'. 

I got the last laugh outta them juniors, though 

The salt today was real.


----------



## AmbroseSucks




----------



## Stacey

this is a few weeks ago


----------



## Stacey

Rookie of the Year said:


> As a former substitute teacher who is making the jump from primary school to high school teaching next year, I figure this t-shirt is appropriate:


 haha oh my god I nearly spit out my fuckin drink! Dat shirt doe!


----------



## THE HAITCH

Stacey said:


> this is a few weeks ago


Better than Keibler-uhh.





:Tripslick


----------



## Reaper

THE HAITCH said:


> Better than Keibler-uhh.


You must be really desperate.


----------



## THE HAITCH

Carte Blanche said:


> You must be really desperate.


Sometimes men must do desperate shits-uhh.

To get a glimpse of fresh real tits-uhh.

:trips2


----------



## whelp

Rookie of the Year said:


> As a former substitute teacher who is making the jump from primary school to high school teaching next year, I figure this t-shirt is appropriate:


that tshirt is ace!

it is my name as well so even better.


----------



## krtgolfing

Just a little day drinking on New Years Eve! :liquor


----------



## Tater

Savage Ali Zugel said:


> Just dropping by to Roll Tide.


Just dropping by to Roll Tide.

:chrisholly


----------



## kristie wilson




----------



## Mox Girl

My purple hair is back :woo










Also Dean needs to stop creeping on me in the bg lol.


----------



## Gimme More

Kristie Wilson said:


>


*Omg! You seem sooo cool and I am glad you joined this forum and hope you stick around as I am already fangirling you! *


----------



## kristie wilson

Gimme More said:


> *Omg! You seem sooo cool and I am glad you joined this forum and hope you stick around as I am already fangirling you! *


thank you! i definitely plan to stick around. :smile2:


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Today was MANICIRE/PEDICURE day for my boys.

Oscar (left) does not like getting his nails cut so that is his betrayed face. He loves car rides so he was all excited to hop in and go for a cruise, probably will never happen again after today.

Elvis is just getting over abscess tooth, is still on meds for another week, so, he looks doped up as the medicine started to kick in on the way home.

They are 11 and 10 years old.

Oscar was being immature at home and wouldn't even look at me or let me pet him.

What a baby.


----------



## Pratchett

Catalanotto said:


> Today was MANICIRE/PEDICURE day for my boys.
> 
> Oscar (left) does not like getting his nails cut so that is his betrayed face. He loves car rides so he was all excited to hop in and go for a cruise, probably will never happen again after today.
> 
> Elvis is just getting over abscess tooth, is still on meds for another week, so, he looks doped up as the medicine started to kick in on the way home.
> 
> They are 11 and 10 years old.
> 
> Oscar was being immature at home and wouldn't even look at me or let me pet him.
> 
> What a baby.


LOL at Oscar's face. I have seen that look and others like it on animals many times. :lol

Just last night we had to take one of my wife's rabbits to the vet as she was clearly not doing well. She did have some issues and we were given medications and supplements to give her. Of course, my wife has to hold her while I use a small syringe to get it all into her mouth. And she spends the whole time looking at me like she wants me to know I will be the first to die when she gets free. :lmao


----------



## 50ShadesofReign

Just me


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I got a selfie with NXT's lovely ring announcer!!! :woo*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Nakamura snatched my phone and took the selfie so he could get his good side :lmao*


----------



## SMetalWorld




----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## THANOS

Legit BOSS said:


> *Nakamura snatched my phone and took the selfie so he could get his good side :lmao*


Tremendous :clap!!


----------



## NoyK

*I'm a motherfucking Disney Princess *:mormont


----------



## The RainMaker




----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Reaper

It's my birthday and this is one of my favorite pics of myself.


----------



## witchblade000

wkc_23 said:


>


You look like you could be the third twin of the Hodgetwins. ( A Youtube channel of two twins who report wacky and unusual news in a comedic style.)


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Carte Blanche said:


> It's my birthday and this is one of my favorite pics of myself.


You look like the main character in an action movie walking away from an explosion, without looking at the explosion :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0

When you drop in the PYP thirsty looking at the last page.


----------



## FreeSpirit




----------



## THANOS




----------



## Kenny

Legit BOSS said:


> *Nakamura snatched my phone and took the selfie so he could get his good side :lmao*


This is so damn cool. Super jealous.


----------



## witchblade000




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Me and my dope ass dog went for a swim.


----------



## Mox Girl

I went to the most nostalgic concert EVER tonight where four pop acts from my childhood played and I legit had the BEST time. And beforehand, I met one of my favourite girl groups from then, Atomic Kitten! They were so lovely.

And during the show, I got to sing into the mic of Kerry, the girl in the middle during their biggest hit 

Ahhhh best night ever.

(plus, one of the members followed me on Twitter, all of them retweeted me when I posted this pic and one replied :woo)


----------



## wpetroccio53

I met randy after shows a few times, but how does axxess VIP work? like how do you get your photo and stuff after they take it etc?


----------



## SonnenChael

I'm back.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Not my entire RE collection, just the games (updated for RE7).

Screenshot from my facebook so I didn't have to do the list all over again.


----------



## Pratchett

SonnenChael said:


> I'm back.


You remind me of a young Stephen Baldwin. :hmm:


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Me and my dope ass dog went for a swim.


tfw I find out Rated R Maryse has a dog and a pool and I now imagine him as a multimillionaire who sips wine while posting in WoW :mark:



Catalanotto said:


> Not my entire RE collection, just the games (updated for RE7).
> 
> Screenshot from my facebook so I didn't have to do the list all over again.


Resident Evil on Dreamcast :mark:


----------



## SonnenChael

Pratchett said:


> You remind me of a young Stephen Baldwin. :hmm:



Not Lebensborn? I mean I'm blonde, I have blue eyes, I'm german! My name is not Joe Blake but I do like the man in the high castle! But thanks. :grin2:


----------



## Death Rider

Picture taken of my on day 2 of a poker tournament


----------



## Brollins

This thread is magnificent.


----------



## Jam

Yes I wear a Mario Hat



















Graduation 2015


----------



## NoyK

*At today's Benfica 1 -0 Dortmund CL game *


----------



## Lady Eastwood

A GOOD MAN.


----------



## bálorisayiddo

Me (in the middle) off my face in Manchester a few weeks ago after City v Spurs :hkane


----------



## CALΔMITY

Heyo


----------



## Jam

Wore this Roman Reigns top to many wrestling events at bars recently & loved heeling it up each time :lol


----------



## 2Slick

A picture of my, "2Slick" tatt which was taken literally right after I had gotten it done. 

Got it about five years ago now.


----------



## BoT

I have no clue why I'm sharing pictures of myself to strangers on the internet, but here ya go:









A picture taken 4 days after my operation


----------



## Reaper

^You look great for someone that just got out of surgery.


----------



## Ruth




----------



## Gravyv321

:dean

^ this is what i look like irl


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Took this 2 years ago during summer. 
Cant show you a picture from now with all the pimples on my face.


btw. really weird thread imo


----------



## Corey

VitoCorleoneX said:


> btw. really weird thread imo


Why'd you post your picture then? :lol


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Corey said:


> Why'd you post your picture then? :lol



I was bored.


----------



## Gimme More

I don't really comfortable posting pics to this section tbh and it won't let me drag the pic so its users only. Oh well, I got a pic album for this type of thing :shrug


----------



## JafarMustDie

VitoCorleoneX said:


> btw. really weird thread imo


How is it weird?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

JafarMustDie said:


> How is it weird?


dont know to describe mannn maybe i used the wrong word.
i know most of the guys with their profile pics after seeing how they look in real life its mindblowing.
A user turns out that she is a girl as an example
or a other user turns out that he is more charismatic than some wrestlers in the wwe ^^


----------



## SMetalWorld

I'm strong!



















This is back in Halloween of 2010... surrounded by women >


----------



## NoyK

*Getting my dashing self ready for my internship starting Monday *


----------



## Genesis 1.0

NoyK said:


> *Getting my dashing self ready for my internship starting Monday *


Try that smooth shit on the clock (Don't deny it, I've known you for years bish) with the office broads & you're going to end up in HR.


----------



## NoyK

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Try that smooth shit on the clock (Don't deny it, I've known you for years bish) with the office broads & you're going to end up in HR.


*Hey, it's not just the clients who can give a "tip" brother :evil*


----------



## Jam

Ready for bed, look so tired..all these early starts at work are killing me


----------



## Sensei Utero

Me.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*It's been a while since I posted a few pictures. *


----------



## Genesis 1.0

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> *It's been a while since I posted a few pictures. *


Brother WINNING on deck once again looking like a gently used Apollo Crews.

:frank1


----------



## Headliner

"This is some bullshit" is the first phrase I thought of when I seen Winning's first picture.:lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Headliner said:


> "This is some bullshit" is the first phrase I thought of when I seen Winning's first picture.:lol


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

:bullshit


----------



## -XERO-

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> *It's been a while since I posted a few pictures. *





Genesis 1.0 said:


> Brother WINNING on deck once again looking like a gently used Apollo Crews.
> 
> :frank1


----------



## Lady Eastwood

More black people need to post their pictures, this thread is too white washed.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Specifically white women. We brothas need to know what we're working with here.


----------



## Jam

:lmao


----------



## Jam

Shit quality but hoods up cause some little prick insect bit me & I've got a painful red lump on the side of my ear right by where sideburns are meant to be so tryna cover up :lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

My dude look like he's about to rob some swishers and grape flavored Arizonas :mj4


----------



## Reaper

WINNING said:


> Specifically white women. We brothas need to know what we're working with here.


Not a whole lot.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

WINNING said:


> My dude look like he's about to rob some swishers and grape flavored Arizonas :mj4


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

That's *Mr. *Winning to you. :drose


----------



## Lady Eastwood

My fiancé and myself on our way to see LOGAN earlier today.

He then told me this was his first X-Men related movie he has ever seen.

OMFG, I turned my head and told him we are going to have an X-Men movie marathon day, he has a lot to learn. My passion for X-Men began when I was 7/8, in second grade. My friends and I used to role play X-Men in after school program. I was white Storm, cuz she is my favorite. Just so everyone knows I'm an old fuck, this was back in '92.


I cannot believe he has never seen an X-Men movie before. Mind blown.

The second picture is just one to remember me by from about a week ago.

I'm just sad Hugh is not gonna be Wolverine anymore, guys, holy shit, that's all I meant ?? It hits you once the credits roll.


----------



## Pratchett

@Catalanotto lowkey spoiling the ending of *Logan *for me.

:fuckthis


----------



## NotGuilty

are those hoop earrings or the brass rings Vince talks about.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Why did I visit this thread and read Cat's post? I haven't seen Logan yet. :mj2


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Oh cool your jets, ladies, I didn't tell you what happened and it's a number of things. Go and see it, the movie is awesome as balls. Edited out things that didn't even spoil anything cuz these guys are babies crying about it. Snowflakes, man. I'm sad Hugh's role is done, it was sad for me, Jesus lmfao nothing was spoiled there at all.

Also, Ryan Reynolds is trying to talk Jackman in to a Wolverine/Deadpool crossover <3


----------



## Jam

Still massively hungover & ill, work in 12 hrs :lol


----------



## Reaper

What interests me more is that you guys actually read the post instead of just looking at the pictures :evil


----------



## secondcitybarbie

.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Forgot to post this the other day lol.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

WINNING said:


> That's *Mr. *Winning to you. :drose


Brah went to SSJ2 with the Black Dynamite :zayn3


----------



## CALΔMITY

Lunch break selfie. I think I like short bangs more.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*IT'S DJ ENVY, ANGELA YEE, LEGIT BOSS, WE ARE THE BREAKFAST CLUB!!!*
@PaigeLover @swagger_ROCKS @Genesis 1.0 @Notorious


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

This is all you shitlords will get from me.









>Me IRL from 20 years ago. I WAS KINDA CUTE WHAT HAPPENED?!


----------



## SMetalWorld




----------



## Kenny




----------



## Genesis 1.0

Legit BOSS said:


> *IT'S DJ ENVY, ANGELA YEE, LEGIT BOSS, WE ARE THE BREAKFAST CLUB!!!*
> @PaigeLover @swagger_ROCKS @Genesis 1.0 @Notorious


:sodone

Well played brah. All you're missing is Charlamange & Birdman.


----------



## Jersey

Legit BOSS said:


> *IT'S DJ ENVY, ANGELA YEE, LEGIT BOSS, WE ARE THE BREAKFAST CLUB!!!*
> @PaigeLover @swagger_ROCKS @Genesis 1.0 @Notorious


 How often do you visit NY? First my cousin meets charlamane and now you met envy, I gotta go to NY more often now.


----------



## adamclark52

WHAT A FUCKING MARK!!!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Legit BOSS said:


> *IT'S DJ ENVY, ANGELA YEE, LEGIT BOSS, WE ARE THE BREAKFAST CLUB!!!*
> @PaigeLover @swagger_ROCKS @Genesis 1.0 @Notorious


I swear man...

I haven't been in this thread for a while, and YOU STILL OUT HERE!!! :mj2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PaigeLover said:


> How often do you visit NY? First my cousin meets charlamane and now you met envy, I gotta go to NY more often now.


*Envy came down to Jacksonville the other night. I moved to Florida for a promotion. I'll start going to NXT tapings when the show stops sucking. The live events are always fun though.*


----------



## Jersey

Legit BOSS said:


> *Envy came down to Jacksonville the other night. I moved to Florida for a promotion. I'll start going to NXT tapings when the show stops sucking. The live events are always fun though.*


Damn I just moved from Orlando not that ago before phoning home to NJ.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

Spoiler: me, myself, & I IV


----------



## THANOS

My Uncle Petey's Retirement Party!! #FAMLIFE


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

As I said, meeting Rich was awesome. He's family to one of my close friends and he got us into the show. Club seats, nontheless. 

Didn't get anything signed and I had more pictures taken but my phone messed up. Dude is easily the coolest wrestler I've ever met, and his gimmick isn't a gimmick at all. That's him. It's just how he is. And it's so bad ass. 

Turns out, he can also speak 100 percent Japanese. This is a screenshot of a Snap since none of the pictures saved. But yeah, there we go.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

from my last game at the Joe several weeks ago :mj2


----------



## Buhalovski

Vince shows would be even more boring without him


----------



## THANOS

I'm growing out my hair a bit, for once, trying to shed those Timberlake comparisons.


----------



## zrc

.
Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Savage Ali Zugel

This was taken 2(?) years ago. Miss that hair.


----------



## Mox Girl

I just got my hair dyed again today:










Dean, stop your creeping in the bg :lol


----------



## Kenny

Looks like you are truly in the AMBROSE ASYLUM. 

you need more :focus on a LUNATIC FRINGE tho.


----------



## zrc

.


----------



## Erik.

Just imagine I'm palming my face because this is my reaction heading into Wrestlemania.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Ambrose Girl said:


> I just got my hair dyed again today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean, stop your creeping in the bg :lol


At first I thought Dean was standing on your shoulder like a damn Parrot


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm in Orlando and we visited Madame Tussaud's today :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

I know I was the last person to post, but I gotta post this :lol










I finally met Seth, and completed my Shield trio :mark:


----------



## Rex Rasslin

Erik. said:


> Just imagine I'm palming my face because this is my reaction heading into Wrestlemania.


How long have you been growing him bro? 


Repped :banderas


----------



## Lm2

Me and my new beautiful girlfriend(I dont know if anyone remembers the last one but she's alot better)


----------



## Mox Girl

Here's some of the wrestlers I've met over Mania weekend (minus Seth, who is above):

Photo #4 with Deano and easily my fave so far, cos he had his arm around me 






















































@Mordecay I met Peyton  I told her I had a friend who was a big fan and she said "let's make him jealous then" :lol













































I went to the Performance Center today, which is why I met all the NXT superstars.


----------



## Mordecay

Ambrose Girl said:


> @Mordecay I met Peyton  I told her I had a friend who was a big fan and she said "let's make him jealous then" :lol


Well, mission accomplished haha. Thanks for mentioning me lol, it really means a lot. Is she as nice as she seems to be? All I've heard/read from people who have met her is that she is really cool.


----------



## Amber B

What up tho? It's been a while.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Amber B said:


> What up tho? It's been a while.


My future ex-wife tho









#StayThirstyMyFriends
@Headliner @A$AP


----------



## A$AP

Genesis 1.0 said:


> My future ex-wife tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #StayThirstyMyFriends
> 
> @Headliner @A$AP


----------



## zrc

.

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO-

Amber B said:


> What up tho? It's been a while.


Yes it has.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

zrc said:


> The sun's out, so naturally I'm inside lol.


That background tho.....


----------



## Headliner

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Yes it has.


Amber use to call Roman ducklips for years so I don't think that's the appropriate picture to use. You much better off using Uncle Dean-O or Jeff Hardy.


----------



## zrc

.

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Donnie

Ambrose Girl said:


> Here's some of the wrestlers I've met over Mania weekend (minus Seth, who is above):
> 
> Photo #4 with Deano and easily my fave so far, cos he had his arm around me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the Performance Center today, which is why I met all the NXT superstars.


:rusevyes You mentioned my name to him, right. Like you said "hey my friend, Donnie is your biggest fan" and he said "tell him I said hey" right, right.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Hashbrown filter.









I looked like crap this day. :serious:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

HerNotThem said:


> Hashbrown filter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked like crap this day. :serious:


Eyebrow game on-point :justsayin


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Rainmaka! said:


> Eyebrow game on-point :justsayin


Eh. :renee3


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

HerNotThem said:


> Eh. :renee3


:jjones


----------



## kristie wilson

Ambrose Girl said:


> Here's some of the wrestlers I've met over Mania weekend (minus Seth, who is above):
> 
> Photo #4 with Deano and easily my fave so far, cos he had his arm around me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mordecay I met Peyton  I told her I had a friend who was a big fan and she said "let's make him jealous then" :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the Performance Center today, which is why I met all the NXT superstars.



that is so cool. I am so envious. :grin2:


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Rainmaka! said:


> :jjones


:dana


----------



## kristie wilson

my husband & me.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Ambrose Girl said:


> Photo #4 with Deano and easily my fave so far, cos he had his arm around me


It looks like Dean is photobombing and you're just tolerating it. :lol


----------



## Refuse

I don't think I have ever posted a picture of myself on this forum so this is me:


----------



## zrc

.


----------



## Daud

My first time aswell


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

TBT to this past January









I really hope to go back to this hairstyle soon.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

HerNotThem said:


> TBT to this past January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope to go back to this hairstyle soon.


Please don't.



:mj


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Rainmaka! said:


> Please don't.
> 
> 
> 
> :mj


:tripsscust


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Amber B said:


> What up tho? It's been a while.



If I were a lesbian, Amber would be my chocolate.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Axxess photos y'all! Had the best time. Plus, Nikki greeted me with, "How's it going, stud?", so that made my week haha.























































Holy shit, Kane is huge. Compare me next to Angle, Balor, Jericho... then the Big Red Machine.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Was AJ standing on a platform to appear taller? :lol


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Nah, I'm only about 5'9" :lol


----------



## -XERO-

*Cat + Amber would be like....*



















@[USER]Catalanotto[/USER] @[USER]Amber B[/USER]


----------



## Erik.




----------



## SWITCHBLADE

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *Cat + Amber would be like....*





Erik. said:


>


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Typical Saturday. Eh.


----------



## SMetalWorld




----------



## Kenny

Catalanotto said:


> If I were a lesbian, Amber would be my chocolate.












wens3


----------



## Pratchett

Plenty of potential :thirst in this thread atm.

:bjpenn


----------



## BoT

I got the barcode stache bois


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie




----------



## The Masked One

A friend was appearantly filming during Taker v Reigns at Mania. He later sent me this.. Well played, well played.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Went back to this hairstyle.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Spoiler: Face















My new glasses.


----------



## Jam

Hangover #75430


----------



## Triple-B

It's been a long while. I'm back...


----------



## Tater

There's this great restaurant across the street from here called Monterrey Bay Canners and they have dollar fifty margaritas every day from 4-6 in the afternoon. This was not that time, so I had a mojito.


----------



## Kenny

something more recent. a pic i took yesterday before watching the football team i follow here in Aus losing in the finals. oh well.


----------



## Jam

It's a me

Got a haircut today so decided to cover it up? :wtf2


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

MMMMD said:


> It's a me
> 
> Got a haircut today so decided to cover it up? :wtf2


I just notices, most Roman fans I know are black. He must have a good number of fans in this demographic. Based of what I have seen.


----------



## Jam

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> I just notices, most Roman fans I know are black. He must have a good number of fans in this demographic. Based of what I have seen.


:lol:shrug


----------



## SonnenChael

Newest.


----------



## Clique

What's good


----------



## DeadGirl Inc

_First time posting my ugly mug...be nice lol_


----------



## Duck_Beak

HerNotThem said:


> Went back to this hairstyle.


Which look is this: Cleopatra or Powerpuff Buttercup?


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Duck_Beak said:


> Which look is this: Cleopatra or Powerpuff Buttercup?


Huh. You know, someone repped me with that Cleopatra comment :lol To be honest, I never really thought about it I just liked the hairstyle.  But the Buttercup comments kind of fits because she's my spirit animal. 0:x


----------



## SonnenChael

Sun and cat for wrestling fans here. Bonus: Myself.


----------



## SMetalWorld

I am strong


----------



## Lm2

Newest one of me.


----------



## DRINK-IT-IN-MAN!

Tater said:


> There's this great restaurant across the street from here called Monterrey Bay Canners and they have dollar fifty margaritas every day from 4-6 in the afternoon. This was not that time, so I had a mojito.



https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=q_R6YpLpV90


----------



## Genesis 1.0

DeadGirl Inc said:


> _First time posting my ugly mug...be nice lol_


Ugly? Nowhere near but I'd watch out if I were you. With all the fetish crews roaming these e-streets, you'll end up right clicked by some Teacher/Soccer Mom degenerate like @Headliner


----------



## Miss Sally

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Ugly? Nowhere near but I'd watch out if I were you. With all the fetish crews roaming these e-streets, you'll end up right clicked by some Teacher/Soccer Mom degenerate like @Headliner


Everyone knows Headliner wants Gimmiemore :surprise:


----------



## Headliner

Miss Sally said:


> Everyone knows Headliner wants Gimmiemore :surprise:


I'd rather drink bleach.


----------



## wkdsoul




----------



## Blade Runner

HerNotThem said:


> Huh. You know, someone repped me with that Cleopatra comment :lol To be honest, I never really thought about it I just liked the hairstyle.  But the Buttercup comments kind of fits because she's my spirit animal. 0:x


Honestly, the first thing your pictures with that haircut reminded me of was Amy Blue from The Doom Generation.


----------



## adamclark52




----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Honestly, the first thing your pictures with that haircut reminded me of was Amy Blue from The Doom Generation.


You have no idea how long it's been since I've seen that movie!


----------



## Corey

adamclark52 said:


>


Mugshot?
Save​


----------



## adamclark52

Corey said:


> Mugshot?
> Save​


Looks like it, doesn't it.

But no, passport photo.


----------



## adamclark52

Since there's no general Star Wars thread I'll post my pictures of my new costume here. I'm wearing it to Toronto FanEXPO in September:

http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Revan


----------



## shutupchico

haven't posted a photo here in a few years so fuck it


----------



## Lady Eastwood

From a cunty kid to a cunty adult.


----------



## Mra22




----------



## Genesis 1.0

Catalanotto said:


> From a cunty kid to a cunty adult.


Why is the room messy in both pics?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

The 2017 one, I am sitting on the floor, those are two recliners with pillows on them and my dog sleeping on one. My other dog is standing there. Ain't a mess, bruh, get some glasses.

The older pic was 1987/88, I don't know the fuck that bag is but the black thing looks like our chair.

I've got OCD, I don't like messes and shit outta order, ain't a mess here.


----------



## Triple-B

Me before ROH: War of the Worlds, Friday


----------



## Triple-B

Catalanotto said:


> From a cunty kid to a cunty adult.


Baby pic is almost Bayley-esque.


----------



## Lm2

Catalanotto said:


> From a cunty kid to a cunty adult.


Probably the best looking on this forum, i dont know if you take it as a compliment but it's true


----------



## THANOS

My sweet Cleo 









I'm still super skinny but I'm trying to get bigger. This is my progress after 3 months.


----------



## Master Bate

Grateful I can wear anything I want to work, plus my Gurren Lagann necklace came in the mail yesterday.. So I feel a perfect time to post in here.. First time in a year.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I just found this throwback pic from before cell phones even had cameras and we had to use disposable cameras (you had to bring the film to the store to get developed, CAN YOU EVEN IMAGINE??) I know it's not as old as the earlier one I posted as a kid, just showing that, even as a teenager, we still didn't have fucking cell phone cameras.

WAS JUST ABOUT TO GO RIDE MY TRICERATOPS TO SCHOOL LIKE WE USED TO IN THE OLD DAYS


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Me getting body slammed in my latest match, no one ever posts pics online of me getting offense in lol, heck I went over in this match.


----------



## Ruth

shaky, overly-bright, moving-train selfie in glorious 480p. guest-starring: faint neckbeard stubble.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*If I try to hard enough to look cool, does it work? :yoshi*


----------



## Jam

No.


----------



## -XERO-

IceTheRetroKid said:


> *If I try to hard enough to look cool, does it work? :yoshi*












....almost. :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Just got back from vacation in Vancouver BC. Beautiful place. Snifter of scotch and a walk in the park.


----------



## Reaper

Catalanotto said:


> (CAN YOU EVEN IMAGINE??) I know it's not as old as the earlier one I posted as a kid, just showing that, even as a teenager, we still didn't have fucking cell phone cameras.


I'm 36, so I definitely can :lol 

Here's one of mine from the era of film :woo 

OMG. I was such a 90's kid. It's actually embarrassing now (I'm 16 in this) :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

Here's me when I was 18 lol. Most people are like, YOU WERE 18 IN THAT PIC?! when I show it to them :lol










And here's me recently:










I haven't really changed that much lol, considering I'm now in my (very) late 20's


----------



## ChaoticMessiah

Here's Simply Flawless with Hello Kitty


----------



## Jam

Spent all day hungover, eye have gone west so hood down again :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Ran into Kenny again @Ace*


----------



## Corey

Legit BOSS said:


> *Ran into Kenny again @Ace*


How does one just run into Kenny Omega? :lol Where was this?


----------



## Ace

Legit BOSS said:


> *Ran into Kenny again @Ace*


 Should have asked him which match with Okada he preferred.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Corey said:


> How does one just run into Kenny Omega? :lol Where was this?


*He and Xavier attend a fighting game tournament called Community Effort Orlando every year. The organizer is a huge wrestling fan, so he invites wrestlers and lets the players come out to wrestling themes. I did Sasha this year. I was supposed to do Roman, but some asshole took the Shield theme, so I had to improvise :lol. *




Ace said:


> Should have asked him which match with Okada he preferred.


*It's not too late. He's here all weekend. I'll get back to you tomorrow.*


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Legit BOSS said:


> *Ran into Kenny again @Ace*


I don't hate that you met my favorite wrestler right now.









:fuckthis I had a chance to go to CEO this year too! :mj2


----------



## Tony

@Makoto Niijima @Son Goku Burakku

I finally made the pilgrimage, brothers. I got to see BABYMETAL live. What a fucking show. Being in the mosh pit and losing my mind was an amazing experience. The girls were great, the band was great, the energy was great. Can't believe I got to see them live :mj2 Would go again.










QUEENS


----------



## Vic

Got a new haircut yesterday, picture quality sucks cause iPhone 4.



Spoiler: New Pic


----------



## Chloe

Son Goku Burakku said:


> Got a new haircut yesterday, picture quality sucks cause iPhone 4.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New Pic


you done look like you telling your kid he can't watch TV no more :CENA


----------



## IceTheRetroKid




----------



## Pratchett

Catalanotto said:


> The 2017 one, I am sitting on the floor, those are two recliners with pillows on them and *my dog sleeping on one*. My other dog is standing there. Ain't a mess, bruh, get some glasses.


lol I thought that was a rabbit sitting on there. :mj4


----------



## The Tempest

Pratch still with us :CENA


----------



## THANOS




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Me and our dog, Lucy:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## THANOS




----------



## Lady Eastwood

Etc.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Throwback to....... This January? I think I was watching Bates Motel :lol


----------



## Lewdog1976

I little more gray hair now.


----------



## Ortega_Victor

HerNotThem said:


> Throwback to....... This January? I think I was watching Bates Motel :lol


10/10 Mug. Oh and nice coffee mug too. :laugh:


----------



## JafarMustDie

HerNotThem said:


> Throwback to....... This January? I think I was watching Bates Motel :lol


Is this where you gather the fuckboy tears? :hmmm


----------



## Magic

y'all thirsty as shit. :sodone


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Males posting on a wrestling forum, what do you expect. Dry ass mouths.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Ortega_Victor said:


> 10/10 Mug. Oh and nice coffee mug too. :laugh:


:laugh:



JafarMustDie said:


> Is this where you gather the fuckboy tears? :hmmm


How did you figure that out? 


:laugh:



Invictus said:


> y'all thirsty as shit. :sodone





Catalanotto said:


> Males posting on a wrestling forum, what do you expect. Dry ass mouths.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:lmao

I think some of these guys have legit never seen a woman until today.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

ShowStopper said:


> :lmao
> 
> I think some of these guys have legit never seen a woman until today.


We don't know their situations. For all we know, they've could've been on their own island for all their lives and females are a new concept to them. Kinda like Wonder Woman. :draper2




:mj4


----------



## Jam

Ffs fpalm :lol


----------



## Obfuscation

does this mean if I post my pic now, i'll get a bunch of neckbeards hitting on me?

good to know what I can avoid


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

To be fair, none of those comments are on the level of cringe I received months ago :lmao That's why I stopped posting selfies on here.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Obfuscation said:


> does this mean if I post my pic now, i'll get a bunch of neckbeards hitting on me?
> 
> good to know what I can avoid


Just wait for one female to post a picture and the rest will conveniently follow afterwards. That's how the thirsties time their attacks.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Catalanotto said:


> Just wait for one female to post a picture and the rest will conveniently follow afterwards. That's how the thirsties time their attacks.


Tis a struggle. :frown2:


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

The past two pages summarized in three gifs. opcorn :con2 :heston


----------



## THANOS

ShowStopper said:


> :lmao
> 
> I think some of these guys have legit never seen a woman until today.


Yep, pretty ridiculous :lol!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

This suddenly became my favorite thread :lmao


----------



## Lewdog1976

Wait I hope I'm not part of this drama. I just posted my pic to join in, not to hit on anyone. I'm an old man and I'm not looking for love on a wrestling forum.

:woolcock


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Lewdog1976 said:


> Wait I hope I'm not part of this drama. I just posted my pic to join in, not to hit on anyone. I'm an old man and I'm not looking for love on a wrestling forum.
> 
> :woolcock


You're good! :grin2::x


----------



## Yeah1993

Noooooo did I miss it.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I see plenty of women through my binoculars.


----------



## Chrome

MillionDollarProns said:


> I see plenty of women through my binoculars.


----------



## CamillePunk

Catalanotto said:


> Etc.


your dad seems nice shoe


----------



## The Masked One

Obfuscation said:


> does this mean if I post my pic now, i'll get a bunch of neckbeards hitting on me?
> 
> good to know what I can avoid


me:


----------



## kristie wilson

rockin' my sasha banks shades. :grin2:








[/URL]


----------



## JackArmstrong

This is me.


----------



## Jay Valero

There has been a disappointing lack of boobs ITT lately.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

If Jack's hair is not photoshopped, wow.


----------



## A-C-P

Jay Valero said:


> There has been a disappointing lack of boobs ITT lately.


I don't know I see plenty pictures of "boobs" in this thread :jericho2


----------



## Jay Valero

A-C-P said:


> I don't know I see plenty pictures of "boobs" in this thread :jericho2


Lol. Fair play.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Pre match in my wrestling gimmick with local indy legend and tag partner for that night Shane Morten legit cousin of Ricky 












ughh guess this pic did not work.


----------



## Jam

Don't watch how tired I look but got my haircut, haven't had any sort of pattern since I was a teen lol


----------



## JackArmstrong

Catalanotto said:


> If Jack's hair is not photoshopped, wow.


I'll confess. I did edit the hair on that image.

My real colour is more of a dirty blond.


----------



## THANOS




----------



## THANOS

JackArmstrong said:


> This is me.


The photoshop makes you look like:


----------



## JackArmstrong

THANOS said:


> The photoshop makes you look like:


Insightful comment, thanks.


----------



## Mox Girl

So I got my sling off today, and since I haven't taken a selfie in 6 weeks since my accident, I thought I was well overdue  I can wear regular clothes again, so I decided to wear the shirt I was wearing the day it happened. This shirt is of course a replacement since my other one got destroyed, but it's Seth's Kingslayer one. I feel like myself again and it's great :woo


----------



## deadcool

Ambrose Girl said:


> So I got my sling off today, and since I haven't taken a selfie in 6 weeks since my accident, I thought I was well overdue  I can wear regular clothes again, so I decided to wear the shirt I was wearing the day it happened. This shirt is of course a replacement since my other one got destroyed, but it's Seth's Kingslayer one. I feel like myself again and it's great :woo


Good to see that you have recovered.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Here's a Throwback Thursday picture of me when I was taking Senior Pictures of 2008.*


----------



## secondcitybarbie

Screwing around the other day and didn't even realize i had taken the pic but i weirdly like it, kinda haven't posted a pic in here in a while so here we go again.


----------



## The Tempest

You're a speedometer? :CENA


----------



## SMetalWorld

Reenacting the Titanic scene 










Hangin' out with group of friends


----------



## Reversoul

Here's a few photos of me...sorry they're attachments


----------



## Rugrat

First time showing my face in here. Here's a pic from a while ago


----------



## Dr. Middy

Me hanging out in Guatemala during my study abroad. I'm 22 in this picture btw, this was 2015 :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Doing Injustice 2 commentary at Dreamhack Atlanta:









At the Headquarters of FAKE NEWZ with my Ember Moon contacts. I use them as a prop for my Superman gimmick:









Showing off my giant Supergirl beadsprite:









With Xavier Woods at EVO:









With Rick Fox at EVO:







*


----------



## THANOS

My company held a Talent Competition last week for our annual Summer Party. I Won Best Talent! Someone must have paid off the judges 



Spoiler


----------



## Chrome

The Tempest said:


> You're a speedometer? :CENA


:tripsscust at people still using Photobucket in 2017.


----------



## Reversoul

Legit BOSS said:


> *Doing Injustice 2 commentary at Dreamhack Atlanta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the Headquarters of FAKE NEWZ with my Ember Moon contacts. I use them as a prop for my Superman gimmick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing off my giant Supergirl beadsprite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Xavier Woods at EVO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Rick Fox at EVO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I have to say, that's really cool you met those guys. You from the ATL area??


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Reversoul said:


> I have to say, that's really cool you met those guys. You from the ATL area??


*Nope, but I visit at least twice a year. *


----------



## Spike_BigBad96

Legit BOSS said:


> *Nope, but I visit at least twice a year. *


have you ever met cm punk and if you did was he a a-hole?


----------



## Adam Cool

Legit BOSS said:


> *Nope, but I visit at least twice a year. *


Are you related to chris tucker?


----------



## deadcool

Awesome thread.

We got some serious good looking people in this forum.


----------



## kristie wilson

can't seem to post the picture that i want.


----------



## LilOlMe

.


----------



## Mister Abigail




----------



## Sensei Utero




----------



## Kenny

something recent


----------



## MC

Just took it.


----------



## Mox Girl

Got my hair dyed again 










(yes that's a Seth Rollins phone case lol)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ambrose Girl said:


> Got my hair dyed again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yes that's a Seth Rollins phone case lol)


:nice I like it. Needs more cleavage though.


----------



## BoT

tfw my hairline is receding and i look like a serial killer and an edgy teen that hates his parents and the world and was born in the wrong generation


----------



## That Guy

*Before Work.*



*At a friend's wedding w/ girlfriend. *


----------



## AnalDosh

I'm new and i'm just 17 but nice to meet y'all


----------



## Rated Phenomenal




----------



## AnalDosh

Rated Phenomenal said:


>


Awesome beard,wish i had one but at this point if i ever have a son he will probably hit puberty and grow one before i do.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

AnalDosh said:


> Awesome beard,wish i had one but at this point if i ever have a son he will probably hit puberty and grow one before i do.


Haha, thanks dude.


----------



## FasihFranck

THIS IS WHAT REAL MAHARAJAH LOOKS LIKE


----------



## Reaper

^Lol. Pretty decent looking guy. 

Was having a good hair day so. Yes, this is indeed a car selfie because I'm a narcissistic fuck.


----------



## BoT

jesus


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Nothing wrong with narcissistic car shots, bruh.


----------



## That Guy

*Waking up in a hotel bed traveling not too long ago. *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*There's nothing like a fresh haircut!










I really love how these Ember Moon contacts look on me:







*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Just met up with another Sasha Super Fan during my trip to NY and she liked our pictures!*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid




----------



## Lm2

just two photos of me


----------



## adamclark52

So I went to Torontos FanExpo this past weekend cosplaying as Revan from the Star Wars video game 'Knights of the Old Repulbic'.My wife went as Rainbow Brite. We separated for most of the two days because she wanted to get photos and autographs with Stephen Amell and a few other celebrities she likes. So I was left wandering around by myself for most of the two days, which was fine with me. Only problem was a few hundred people asked me for a picture and I didn't have anyone around to get any for myself. ;So these are the only ones I've found on various social media pages:




























This is my wife as Rainbow Brite and me in the background









This one is honestly my favourite:









But it was a shit-ton of fun. Probably the most fun I've had in my life. Tomorrow it's back to being Adam, the borderline alcoholic who hates his job. But for those two days I was "Revan"!


----------



## THANOS




----------



## Master Bate

Only the 3rd piece of wrestling merchandise I bought.

Representing Gable lol


----------



## Ruth

laptop webcam test + blue mood lamp for* *~maximum aesthetic~**


----------



## Master Bate

Always wanted a jacket like this. My initials are A.D, so Dean Ambrose's jacket was perfect. Bought it in the summer, so it was cheap, but I can finally start wearing it now.


----------



## Sensei Utero




----------



## Tony

Went to watch No Mercy live. It was a fun time. I practically lost my voice during Cena/Reigns and it was fun seeing the crowd get so hot for that match. I thought tag team title match was great, the Fatal 5 Way was fun, and the main event was ass. Overall, fun night.

Bought myself a toy Universal title belt like the mark I am 










My seats


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I JUST MET IZZY AT THE BOOKSTORE!!! :woo

Charlotte's next :cudi @Flair Flop *


----------



## Red Hair

Legit BOSS said:


> *I JUST MET IZZY AT THE BOOKSTORE!!! :woo
> 
> Charlotte's next :cudi @Flair Flop *


How in the hell did you make this happen without it turning awkward OR creepy?? :kobelol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Don Quixote said:


> How in the hell did you make this happen without it turning awkward OR creepy?? :kobelol


*I was sitting in my car and her parents pulled up right next to me, so I looked out the window and asked "Excuse me, is that Izzy?" Her mom said "Yes it is!" so I asked for a pic. I told them I'm a Sasha fan and they said "OOOOHHHH!" like I cheer for the wrong sports team :lol. They were all nice and fun to talk to.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Flair Flop * I GOT THE GOODS!!! :woo :woo :woo









Time for some quality reading*


----------



## Flair Flop

Legit BOSS said:


> @Flair Flop * I GOT THE GOODS!!! :woo :woo :woo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for some quality reading*


So awesome. Did you get to chat with her?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Flair Flop said:


> So awesome. Did you get to chat with her?


*I actually talked to the camera crew more. They interviewed me while in line because I was the most outspoken. All I got to say to Charlotte was "HEYYYYYY CHARLOTTE, I LOVE YOU!!!" and "Do me a favor: See Bianca at the Performance Center :cudi" She smiled and nodded because she knew about that call out :curry









Bad news though: I heard Starrcade won't be streamed on the Network as of right now. The media guy said he will look into it though.*


----------



## Flair Flop

Legit BOSS said:


> *I actually talked to the camera crew more. They interviewed me while in line because I was the most outspoken. All I got to say to Charlotte was "HEYYYYYY CHARLOTTE, I LOVE YOU!!!" and "Do me a favor: See Bianca at the Performance Center :cudi" She smiled and nodded because she knew about that call out :curry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news though: I heard Starrcade won't be streamed on the Network as of right now. The media guy said he will look into it though.*


You... the most outspoken? No way. Lol. It’s close enough to me that I may seriously go if it’s not on the Network. Haven’t been to a show in years. Really happy you got to meet her.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Flair Flop said:


> You... the most outspoken? No way. Lol. It’s close enough to me that I may seriously go if it’s not on the Network. Haven’t been to a show in years. Really happy you got to meet her.


*
Please go. They've been changing titles at big house shows recently and I wouldn't want you to miss that special moment you literally dreamed of happening to her.*


----------



## Brie Wyatt

Hai guis


----------



## Triple-B

YO!


Spoiler: aspoiler


----------



## Corey

Triple-B said:


> YO!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: aspoiler


100% a Tama Tonga doppelganger.


----------



## Triple-B

Corey said:


> 100% a Tama Tonga doppelganger.


Ha! Never thought of that before.


----------



## Jam

It's getting cold so thought I'd get one more haircut before winter so I don't look like a microphone

This was also before my date last week (yes I wore the tie like a *** but by the time we got to drinks I threw it away :lol)


----------



## Overcomer

Froot said:


> Get the fuck off my site you fucking 9/10 normalshits. This is a wrestling forum. I expect a certain standard of uggo when I look in these threads. And where did all these females come from? Fuck, this really is facebook now. Fucking travesty this thread.


reminds me of a young dean ambrose for some reason lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I will take a better picture tomorrow when my bandage comes off, I drew this one, referenced a picture of Snow White (the one in my avatar), changed the colors to make it less 'happy', and added GOAT King Diamond's face paint.

It's my arm, in case anyone was like OMG WHAT THE FUCK BODY PART IS THAT?!!111!!??


----------



## Pratchett

Catalanotto said:


> I will take a better picture tomorrow when my bandage comes off, I drew this one, referenced a picture of Snow White (the one in my avatar), changed the colors to make it less 'happy', and added GOAT King Diamond's face paint.
> 
> It's my arm, in case anyone was like OMG WHAT THE FUCK BODY PART IS THAT?!!111!!??


That's messed up. :like


----------



## Overcomer

Since I come here and post somewhat regularly I decided to post in this thread so people will be able to put a face to the name. THis is what I look like, fairly recent photo.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

You look like a speedometer.


----------



## MC

Overcomer said:


> Since I come here and post somewhat regularly I decided to post in this thread so people will be able to put a face to the name. THis is what I look like, fairly recent photo.


That clock is so sexy.


----------



## Crasp

His face reminds me of someone...




_Oh_ yeah; Cogsworth.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Some pictures with friends in Orlando and Miami:

This is @Rated R Superstar. He's the one that showed me this forum. He doesn't post anymore because he hasn't followed wrestling regularly since 2015 and doesn't want to share an uninformed opinion. I keep telling him to come back anyway because that's 60% of the posts here:









Zerk Zulu is on the left zoned out. He's one of the people who beat Bayley at the Nintendo World Championships today:









Mandatory silly selfie with the greatest fighting game player in the world right now, Sonic Fox:*


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Day 2, bandage off, washed, healing well.

It's this:











Plus this:












GOAT, guys.

One eye is not bigger than the other, it's just the way my arm was stretched. I have short limbs so I can't take a picture without moving in weird ways like a midget.

I thought I had jaundice, but, it's just light bruising (the yellowish color) PHEW, MAN.


----------



## 751161

:avon


----------



## krtgolfing

Being a professional alcoholic over the weekend!


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Well since Photobucket fucked all my previous submissions, here's a couple newer ones.


----------



## Overcomer

Catalanotto said:


> You look like a speedometer.


lol i'm not sure what happened - i used the link from the photobucket account. I just saw it wasn't working. Not sure how to fix it.



Mugging of Cena said:


> Well since Photobucket fucked all my previous submissions, here's a couple newer ones.



Nice cat. I got a kitten recently and while I still like dogs, i've sorta taken a liking to cats.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Overcomer said:


> Nice cat. I got a kitten recently and while I still like dogs, i've sorta taken a liking to cats.


Thanks! Yeah I used to be a dog person but I married into owning a cat. It's pretty sweet and definitely low maintenance.

Just a heads up, photobucket went tits up a few months back. You'll need to find somewhere else to host photos unless you want to pay their $400 per year fee. I use imgur. It's pretty simple, and free.


----------



## BoT

This is the first "selfie" i've taken in a while and for some reason it's resonated with me.


Also, team #T H I C C


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Got a pic with Uncle Drew at an NXT Live Event:








@Chris JeriG.O.A.T @swagger_ROCKS I tried to steal a selfie with Liv, but she moves at 100 mph while she's high fiving fans around the ring during her entrance. *


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Legit BOSS said:


> *Got a pic with Uncle Drew at an NXT Live Event:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Chris JeriG.O.A.T @swagger_ROCKS I tried to steal a selfie with Liv, but she moves at 100 mph while she's high fiving fans around the ring during her entrance. *


No pic with Aliyah or Bianca...

you are forgiven.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

Legit BOSS said:


> He doesn't post anymore because he hasn't followed wrestling regularly since 2015 and doesn't want to share an uninformed opinion. *I keep telling him to come back anyway because that's 60% of the posts here*


We disagree on pretty much everything lol but I gotta give credit where credit's due, that's a solid burn.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

swagger_ROCKS said:


> No pic with Aliyah or Bianca...
> 
> you are forgiven.


*You gotta put in for this gas on the Bianca bandwagon :cudi. I still don't see you in the fan thread!*


----------



## Mox Girl

Legit BOSS said:


> *Got a pic with Uncle Drew at an NXT Live Event:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Chris JeriG.O.A.T @swagger_ROCKS I tried to steal a selfie with Liv, but she moves at 100 mph while she's high fiving fans around the ring during her entrance. *


I love how the way his eyes are make him look stoned :lol Awesome, though (Y)


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

So my neckbeard vanilla midget self hasn't really uploaded a photo in years, I think my last upload was...... 2014? Well I finally got some decent photos..... My employer asked me to get some photos professionally done and I think I look pretty snazy even if I also look like a total tool. :lol


----------



## Reaper

^ Using photobucket in 2017 :mj4


----------



## Nostalgia

I don't know why so many people still use these terrible image hosting sites. http://www.picresize.com/ always works perfect for me, quick uploads, good resizing options, and free to save as many photos as you want so the link will never fail.


----------



## Yeah1993

I google "free image hosting" and the first one that comes up usually works pretty well.


----------



## Mox Girl

I used tinypic before, but it sucks now so I switched to Imgur :shrug


----------



## Reaper

Imgur's where it's at these days :Shrug


----------



## SMetalWorld




----------



## LucasXXII

Photo from live show with my previous band



Spoiler


----------



## Chloe

Long time member, first time...uh...PYP Poster? <3


----------



## Reaper

I can't quite figure out what Flay is up to :hmmm


----------



## Overcomer

Finally got this thing going, this is what I look like


----------



## Rowdy Yates

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=60762&stc=1&d=1509113986

This is my pal of 25 years Mike at Summerslam in Brooklyn 8 weeks ago. During the trip to New York he started complaining about pain in his ribs and lower back, he had no appetite and was complaining about the lack of oxygen in the New York air. He deteriorated rapidly and was diagnosed with Myeloma cancer a week after we returned home. Sadly he passed away this morning aged 39. Mike was the biggest wrestling fan i ever met and often travelled alone miles from home to watch any wrestling show weather it be in a big arena or local leisure centre. His knowledge of all wrestling was unmatched

R.I.P big man


----------



## Not Lying

I'm quite happy with my Halloween make-up this year


----------



## BaeJLee

Tempting...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Life it too short and sweet to be stressing and fussing. Make it last and make it fun because you never know when it will be your last. *_


----------



## Jam

Halloween theme night tonight, going out in a couple hours to celebrate my 24th birthday (which is in 5 hours)

So I'm going as men in black :mj4 (I know I don't look 24)


----------



## 751161

@Jamaican Where's your Tommy Lee Jones? Can't not have a sidekick, dog.










:hb for tonight. Hope you have a good time.


----------



## Jam

The Fourth Wall said:


> @Jamaican Where's your Tommy Lee Jones? Can't not have a sidekick, dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hb for tonight. Hope you have a good time.


:becky2

Everyone's dressing up as well so luckily I won't be riding as a solo agent, hopefully someone takes some pictures as I'll be far too drunk to bother :lol


----------



## Sensei Utero

Liked and repped for that GOAT Hogan shirt roud @BTheVampireSlayer


----------



## Not Lying

Happy Birthday fellow Scorpio @Jamaican 

I'll be 24 next week. I am not looking forward to that age. I feel trapped in a 70 year old body ever since I turned 23 :cry2


----------



## LucasXXII

The Definition of Technician said:


> I'm quite happy with my Halloween make-up this year


Cody is that you?!


----------



## Not Lying

LucasXXII said:


> Cody is that you?!


I just noticed the resemblance in these pics :lmao I'll take it as a compliment haha. But I don't look like him usually :lol


----------



## Jam

The Definition of Technician said:


> Happy Birthday fellow Scorpio @Jamaican
> 
> I'll be 24 next week. I am not looking forward to that age. I feel trapped in a 70 year old body ever since I turned 23 :cry2


Thanks man! I feel the exact same way trust me :lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Chloe said:


> Long time member, first time...uh...PYP Poster? <3













Nah, I'm fucking with you (Pause), you are on point, love the wild hair and serial killer eyes.

In the Hierarchy of Thirst, you're beneath @Amber B & @brandiexoxo, over @Ambrose Girl, & standing on even ground with @Empress & @Cattalnotto. Impressive.

:frank


----------



## Mox Girl

^ Did you really need to tag me in that? :lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Ambrose Girl said:


> ^ Did you really need to tag me in that? :lol


Absolutely, we're SHIELD, we don't talk behind each other's backs. :frank1

I'll have to rep you for the next month as compensation :saddrake


----------



## DA

Jamaican said:


> Halloween theme night tonight, going out in a couple hours to celebrate my 24th birthday (which is in 5 hours)
> 
> So I'm going as men in black :mj4 (I know I don't look 24)
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/KkPG7K6.jpg


If you took off the MIB thingy, you could have been Argyle from Die Hard


----------



## Jam

This was me at Leeds Fest last year, no pictures this year but this sums up both years

I was an absolute state :lol


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Been a while since i posted in this thread... With good reason :lmao

And yes, i need a haircut.


----------



## DELETE

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Been a while since i posted in this thread... With good reason :lmao
> 
> And yes, i need a haircut.


You look like Idubbz and scarce had a baby. You can take that as a complement or be offended.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

DELETE said:


> You look like Idubbz and scarce had a baby. You can take that as a complement or be offended.


I've had a lot worse, so i'll take that as a positive.


----------



## 751161

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Been a while since i posted in this thread... With good reason :lmao
> 
> And yes, i need a haircut.












Can I be your Scooby-Doo? :mark:


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

The Fourth Wall said:


> Can I be your Scooby-Doo? :mark:


I'd be honoured roud

Someone at work does actually often refer to me as Shaggy, so i think you're onto something.


----------



## 751161

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I'd be honoured roud
> 
> Someone at work does actually often refer to me as Shaggy, so i think you're onto something.


That'd be a great Halloween costume. It was literally the first thought that came in to my head :lol

Keep your hair, I demand it!

:becky2


----------



## MC

...


----------



## brandiexoxo

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Nah, I'm fucking with you (Pause), you are on point, love the wild hair and serial killer eyes.
> 
> In the Hierarchy of Thirst, you're beneath @Amber B & @brandiexoxo, over @Ambrose Girl, & standing on even ground with @Empress & @Cattalnotto. Impressive.
> 
> :frank


I come back and this is one of the first things I see:lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0

brandiexoxo said:


> I come back and this is one of the first things I see:lol


Hey, it's good to be appreciated eh? :frank1


----------



## Mox Girl

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Hey, it's good to be appreciated eh? :frank1


I'll be waiting for that rep tbh :lmao :cudi


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Been a while since i posted in this thread... With good reason :lmao
> 
> And yes, i need a haircut.


I'm gone for a couple of months and they make you a mod?



Spoiler



Congratulations (Y)


----------



## SMetalWorld

My epic Halloween costume


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Went to a friend of mine's wedding this past Saturday and had a great time. Saw some friends that I hadn't seen since high school and college. Great time.

Me checking the wife's ass out while I'm buzzed. Thanks to my friend for taking this photo. :mj4










Me and my best friend's grandmother I've known since I was a teenager. She's a great lady:










Me and my friend I haven't seen since high school, got to meet his wife, too:


----------



## 751161

@ShowStopper Looking very dapper and handsome, friend. :Seth

Good to hear you had a good time. :yay


----------



## Clique

@Empress @Headliner @Genesis 1.0 @Chrome 

Sup


----------



## Genesis 1.0

@Clique my dude, insurance life does you well. :frank1


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

ShowStopper said:


> Me checking the wife's ass out while I'm buzzed. Thanks to my friend for taking this photo. :mj4


You out kicked your coverage...





Congrats to your friend!


----------



## Empress

Clique said:


> @Empress @Headliner @Genesis 1.0 @Chrome
> 
> Sup















Spoiler: Sup Yourself



Very handsome. 

What kind of necklace bead is that?


----------



## Clique

I half way expected a photo in that spoiler tag but I've seen you before, beautiful.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> You out kicked your coverage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to your friend!


Thanks, man. Believe me, I'm 100% aware. :lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Empress said:


> Spoiler: Sup Yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Very handsome.
> 
> What kind of necklace bead is that?


Oh, so you trading me in for @Clique? You hustling backwards bae, gonna have to get back on my Hotline Bling shit.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I'm pretty sure Empress and I are above Chloe, we comb our hair.


----------



## The Absolute

-


----------



## Reservoir Angel

... yeah...


----------



## Mox Girl

My Mum and I at a Beatles tribute concert last night. My Mum wanted to go but didn't want to go on her own, so I went with her. It was a really fun night, even though I was one of the youngest people there :lol


----------



## DELETE

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> You out kicked your coverage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to your friend!


Eh idk @ShowStopper looks like an attractive guy too me.















No ****


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DELETE said:


> Eh idk @ShowStopper looks like an attractive guy too me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No ****


Thanks, man. I think he just meant it as a compliment to my wife not an insult to me personally. I didn't take it personally.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

DELETE said:


> Eh idk @ShowStopper looks like an attractive guy too me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No ****





ShowStopper said:


> Thanks, man. I think he just meant it as a compliment to my wife not an insult to me personally. I didn't take it personally.


I meant it as a compliment to your wife in a serious way.

And an insult to you in a not serious way.


----------



## Sensei Utero

Just like The Smiths...


----------



## Not Lying

I took a trip to the philippine the past 4-5 days, visited a big farm where i stayed for 2 night and a then a community where i stayed with a family there... we played with the kids in the neighborhood, they were so happy, i made the mistake of carrying one child and then suddenly all of them wanted to go on my shoulders :lol 

In the end, what an amazing humbling experience that makes you appreciate every small thing in life: Hot water, toilet paper, a toilet that actually flushes, a decent sized bed for yourself.. and I even had some internet data, and for the first 2 nights Air Condition.. like it made me realize really how simple stuff to us are luxuries to others..


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Pre show shot with my tag partner.....I have my mask on. 










and me with the family


----------



## Pratchett

Greenlawler said:


> and me with the family


Christmas in Gatlinburg? :hmm:

(not judging at all, been there myself and it is quite a sight)


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Pratchett said:


> Christmas in Gatlinburg? :hmm:
> 
> (not judging at all, been there myself and it is quite a sight)


Nah, Disney-world hahaha Gatlinburg.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Greenlawler said:


> Pre show shot with my tag partner.....I have my mask on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me with the family


*WTF? You don't look 60 years old!*


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Legit BOSS said:


> *WTF? You don't look 60 years old!*


I'm not...I am in my 40's. Just a wrestling historian lol. I was raised by my grandfather on wrestling.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Greenlawler said:


> I'm not...I am in my 40's. Just a wrestling historian lol. I was raised by my grandfather on wrestling.


*Oh ok, you're my parents' age, but I thought this whole time you were my grandparents' age because you always talk about wrestlers from their era :lol*


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Legit BOSS said:


> *Oh ok, you're my parents' age, but I thought this whole time you were my grandparents' age because you always talk about wrestlers from their era :lol*


I have always been a student of history.....

The first match I remember was from like 1977. I remember the classic "Tupelo concession Stand Brawl" like it was yesterday. The forerunner of "hardcore" .

But my grandfather helped raise me and he shaped me to be an old school wrestling fan. I was buying Apter mags in 79 and highlighting names I did not know.


----------



## CMPrinny

Not sure how to post pictures.

Heres one from a week or so ago when i woke up after a coffee crash.

https://ibb.co/kKLuYG


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Your parents are in their 40's?

I am baffled at how young your parents are. Either your mom had you when she was like 15 or you're a lot younger than you look.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Eh it's been a minute. :fuckthis




Spoiler: Smiling? It's 2017 we off that.


----------



## Sensei Utero

Lovely, lovely man.


----------



## NoyK

*Time for an update, I guess (decided to start rocking a beard) *


----------



## Kenny

Enjoying a nice German beer on my birthday. 










German platter :mark: (No I did not eat this all my to myself, I did share it  )


----------



## Not Lying

Movember lasted 23 days. Had to shave today.


----------



## AnalDosh

How old do i look like to you guys ;D


----------



## DELETE

AnalDosh said:


> How old do i look like to you guys ;D


when I saw your name I thought i was going to get a different type of picture tbh.

The lack of hair on your arm makes me think you are about 12-14.


----------



## Corey

AnalDosh said:


> How old do i look like to you guys ;D


15


----------



## AnalDosh

DELETE said:


> when I saw your name I thought i was going to get a different type of picture tbh.


Haha,its a tribute to UberHaxorNova's account name who was my favorite YouTuber growing up


----------



## CMPrinny

Anyone else find it odd we're such a good looking bunch despite being insane? We should attend shows as a group to change the image of a fan.

Sure after 2 hours together we will probably end up committing felonies, but then we're improving the image of convicts.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I expected a picture of an asshole when I read that name, tbh.


----------



## DELETE

Catalanotto said:


> I expected a picture of an asshole when I read that name, tbh.


That Potato you used to take that picture is very high quality and advanced for a Potato.


----------



## Master Bate

CMPrinny said:


> Anyone else find it odd we're such a good looking bunch despite being insane? We should attend shows as a group to change the image of a fan.
> 
> Sure after 2 hours together we will probably end up committing felonies, but then we're improving the image of convicts.


I actually said that to myself the first time I posted in this thread, so many good looking people lol


----------



## AnalDosh

Nah,i'm a nice guy  I'm actually 19 in 2 months but i still look like i'm early teens xD


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I don't think you look early teens, you look your age.

I was in high school when you were born.


----------



## Jam

#nofilter


----------



## CMPrinny

Awful Waffle said:


> I actually said that to myself the first time I posted in this thread, so many good looking people lol


Hah, glad I'm not the only one to think it. It would come off stalkerish.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Portrait Mode Selfie on my new iPhone X



Spoiler: SPOILER


----------



## Reaper

AnalDosh said:


> Haha,its a tribute to UberHaxorNova's account name who was my favorite *YouTuber growing up*


I was 24 when Youtube launched ... Now we have kids on the internet that "grew up watching youtubers" :sodone


----------



## Oneiros

That's from like 9 months ago, cos I barely have any photos of myself on the pc.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Been on here for a decent while now...

Here I am in Rome downing a beer lol


----------



## Master Bate

Finally got a Bullet Club Hoodie. Wore it at work all day lol.


----------



## Gimme More

I wasn't ever supposed go to out like that!

Tonight marks a huge night of my life!!!

After all the pain and suffering I finally found my rhyme. I became a rapper tonight!

This bitch knows the struggle, the pain, the poverty, the suffering but I got something you don't, yeah I got something you don't! 

You can't ever take this away from me bitches!


----------



## Pratchett

Been a fair amount of time since the last time I posted a pic. Decided to take one today after I got off work before heading home in the car.










Oh yeah, I shaved my head completely bald the day before.

No real reason, I was just curious as to what I would look like. Turned out better than I thought, but I have to say maybe doing this with winter coming on may have been a questionable decision. :lol


----------



## Chrome

Pratchett said:


> No real reason, I was just curious as to what I would look like. Turned out better than I thought, *but I have to say maybe doing this with winter coming on may have been a questionable decision.* :lol


Ask your wife for some winter hats for Christmas. :jericho2


----------



## DesolationRow

Pratchett said:


> Been a fair amount of time since the last time I posted a pic. Decided to take one today after I got off work before heading home in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I shaved my head completely bald the day before.
> 
> No real reason, I was just curious as to what I would look like. Turned out better than I thought, but I have to say maybe doing this with winter coming on may have been a questionable decision. :lol


:sodone 

You look awesome with the shaved head approach, my friend. Outstanding! :clap


----------



## Reaper

Pratchett said:


> Been a fair amount of time since the last time I posted a pic. Decided to take one today after I got off work before heading home in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I shaved my head completely bald the day before.


You look pretty bad ass tbh. It's a good look for you. 

Meanwhile, I am the exact opposite these days:


----------



## CMPrinny

Catalanotto said:


> Your parents are in their 40's?
> 
> I am baffled at how young your parents are. Either your mom had you when she was like 15 or you're a lot younger than you look.


Meant to ask a while ago.

Sorry was never sure if directed at me because it does apply.

Yes my parents are in their 40s (48) and I am 31.

If i missed a previous chat you had with someone, my apologies I only went back a few pages.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

CMPrinny said:


> Meant to ask a while ago.
> 
> Sorry was never sure if directed at me because it does apply.
> 
> Yes my parents are in their 40s (48) and I am 31.
> 
> If i missed a previous chat you had with someone, my apologies I only went back a few pages.



hahaha ya I was asking Legit Boss, that's okay, no worries.


----------



## CMPrinny

Catalanotto said:


> hahaha ya I was asking Legit Boss, that's okay, no worries, but, damn, your parents are young, too. My mom is 54 and my dad is 64. The 3 of us were all born in the 3's of a decade ('53, '63, '83). Enter some fucking Twilight Zone music.


Hah. That makes sense. I just assumed i had off handedly mentioned my parents age elsewhere. 

The 3's definitely jump starts my Aspergers haha. Thats creepy

Edit: i had misunderstood use of "pique"


----------



## NoyK

*Few pics from my vacation last week *


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hugh was just on Jimmy Fallon (picture below) so here's an updated picture of me.


----------



## CMPrinny

NoyK said:


> *Few pics from my vacation last week*


*

Beautiful pics, where was that?*


----------



## NoyK

CMPrinny said:


> Beautiful pics, where was that?


*Gerês, Braga, Portugal. Most beautiful place in my country, in my opinion.
Last one was in Lisbon ferry terminal though. *


----------



## CMPrinny

NoyK said:


> *Gerês, Braga, Portugal. Most beautiful place in my country, in my opinion.
> Last one was in Lisbon ferry terminal though. *


Thank you for sharing, beautiful land :] The colors are something out of an anime.


----------



## AnalDosh

Catalanotto said:


> I don't think you look early teens, you look your age.
> 
> I was in high school when you were born.


haha,happy to hear that as i don't get it often.People think my 16 year old cousin looks older than me because he's a bit taller and has a beard.


----------



## BornBad

i'm not a fan this kind of Thread but after 12 years i'don't give a fuck anymore









Happy Christmas Folks

From Brux Hell with love


----------



## CMPrinny

BornBad said:


> i'm not a fan this kind of Thread but after 12 years i'don't give a fuck anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Christmas Folks
> 
> From Brux Hell with love


I really like the consistent color scheme in your photo.

I posted "1/2 asleep" bemusement pic that was a link and you posted art.

You fuck.


----------



## BornBad

Art really ? well thank Dude cause i took that random pic in the street with my mouth under anesthesia after i got a teeth removed early that day...


BTW it hurt like motherfucker


----------



## Corey

BornBad said:


> i'm not a fan this kind of Thread but after 12 years i'don't give a fuck anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Christmas Folks
> 
> From Brux Hell with love


Seth Rogen what's up


----------



## Not Lying

I recently got into the whole "bandana" look


----------



## Ronny

Pizzamorg said:


> Portrait Mode Selfie on my new iPhone X
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SPOILER


Holy shit, no kidding the camera looks amazing! The details on dat tongue :banderas


----------



## Pizzamorg

Ronald Claus said:


> Holy shit, no kidding the camera looks amazing! The details on dat tongue :banderas


That image is pretty compressed too for some reason but yeah, you can take sweet selfies on the X. You can take great photos on the other camera too but only in really bright light, otherwise it still does that muddy watercolour thing during low light/heavy noise.


----------



## CMPrinny

BornBad said:


> Art really ? well thank Dude cause i took that random pic in the street with my mouth under anesthesia after i got a teeth removed early that day...
> 
> 
> BTW it hurt like motherfucker


Damn, that had to hurt no doubt.

And yeah! All the bright whites and sharp blacks contrast well. Your pic amd NoyKs pics have great colors.


----------



## Mox Girl

Crossfit Jesus bitch :lol


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Haven't posted a picture in ages and I mean ages. My little gray cells are getting more fuller and fuller by the day.


----------



## Not Lying

Post-Finals 3 days vacation in Bangkok. I am IN LOVE with this city. It is amazing, I don't think I spent on ANYTHING more than $10. Food, Alcohol, Taxis, cloths, foot massages or full body massages, all under $10.. everything is so cheap and accessible. You get boat rides, culture, night markets, day markets, amazing parties, landscape views and all. 3 days is not enough for you BKK, you captured my heart.


----------



## B-Dawg

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Eh it's been a minute. :fuckthis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smiling? It's 2017 we off that.


hm


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Hi.


----------



## notfairtoflair

Mean muggin'


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Little Miss Ingobernable said:


> Hi.


Bye. :mj2


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Rainmaka! said:


> Bye. :mj2


cya


----------



## Pratchett

The Definition of Technician said:


> Post-Finals 3 days vacation in Bangkok. I am IN LOVE with this city. It is amazing, I don't think I spent on ANYTHING more than $10. Food, Alcohol, Taxis, cloths, foot massages or full body massages, all under $10.. everything is so cheap and accessible. You get boat rides, culture, night markets, day markets, amazing parties, landscape views and all. 3 days is not enough for you BKK, you captured my heart.


Too bad. 

I would have given you MAD REP if you posted a picture playing chess. :mj


----------



## DELETE

I only come here to see how many Grills is on his site.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

This was a good birthday.


----------



## Master Bate

I've become a walking NJPW Billboard. New L.I.J shirt and Bullet Club beanie.


----------



## Kenny




----------



## Genesis 1.0

Little Miss Ingobernable said:


> This was a good birthday.












/thirst


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Genesis 1.0 said:


> /thirst


----------



## Yeah1993

Hello with a capital Hell

[hide]


Spoiler: hopefully the pics still aren't huge



the heat making my hair puffer and my skin redder, plus the shitty Galaxy S5 camera being trash indoors, plus the white spots on the mirror reflecting onto me, plus the fact I never take photos so I had to try forever to get an angle that lead to me actually being in it, made this a slightly annoying couple of minutes






















my "to hell with it I'm over this" face:
















one of the attempts to make the photos smaller somehow lead to me doing this to one of them:











[/hide]


----------



## The Tempest

Wow2017


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

y doe


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Guys, I spent 6 months thinking about cutting my hair again because 20 straight years of dyeing it every color destroyed it, I'm hoping people I don't know personally on WF will accept me or I will have to kill myself.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

My wife and I last month at some concert I don't remember in Nashville.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

HAPPY FUCKING 2018 IN AN HOUR

Trying out our light glasses because they are fucking LIT


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Mom's at work, my other boys are at "social events". 

So it's just me and Brewer tonight counting down the New Year.

Happy New Year Everyone


----------



## adamclark52

*Happy New Year!!!!!*


----------



## Jam

Well my new year got fucked but we managed to salvage a night out of it










Dunno what this shit smile is all about but my face looks fucked :lol


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe

Myself when I first became a WWF/WWE fan back in 1994 










Current picture of me! One that currently despises the product since its lacking creativity!


----------



## Pratchett

Jamaican said:


> Well my new year got fucked but we managed to salvage a night out of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno what this shit smile is all about but my face looks fucked :lol


Cool hairline tho 8*D


----------



## Jam

Pratchett said:


> Cool hairline tho 8*D


It just went further back with this post :mj4


----------



## Genesis 1.0

My kitten is feeling some kind of way


----------



## AnalDosh

Happy Late New Year! Becoming 19 in a few weeks,hopefully grow facial hair too.


----------



## THANOS

Been awhile. Here's a few pics from New Years and with the GF!


----------



## why

Xena!


----------



## venkyrenga

.


----------



## Mox Girl

Here's a throwback vs now comparison pic thing I made.










...I wonder what the biggest difference about me is? 

(also yeah, I'm 30. Prob will surprise people if you didn't already know lol)


----------



## adamclark52

Joey Ryan and myself


----------



## Corey

The girlfriend and I on her birthday a couple days ago. She's 4'11" so that's why I look like a giant. :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket

Gigging in a dingy pub a few months back.


----------



## ElIdolo




----------



## adamclark52

Part 2 of my Final Fantasy sleeve


----------



## STUFF

https://imgur.com/a/riiIl

This was at NXT Takeover:Brooklyn this year. I scalped a 2nd row ticket that day for like 300 and she sat in front of me w/Dana Warrior for the entire show. Not gonna lie it was pretty cool. No I didn't get her number but I will not comment on whether or not I tried.


----------



## NoyK

*Haven't posted anything here for a while, what up peeps?*


----------



## Clique

At the *Black Panther* movie premiere


----------



## Master Bate

Wearing LIJN and Dean Ambrose today.


----------



## Iapetus

A lot of y’all up in here are cute. SHOOK!:clap



Clique said:


> At the *Black Panther* movie premiere


Ooh #blackexcellence. Love it!
:honoraryblack


----------



## Reaper

Moving day :woo


----------



## Sensei Utero

Look awful and standing weird because my social anxiety disorder took over, but I still find this pretty cool.


----------



## SMetalWorld

Yup, I was in Japan during December 























































What you see here is "SNAKE WINE!!!" Yup, that's an actual dead snake inside the wine in which a friend brought from Okinawa. It does taste strong in alcohol and you could feel the scale-y taste to is coming from the snake.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

With Will Ospreay after his epic match last night at PWA Black Label! Excuse my hair, I got soaked walking in the rain to the venue.


----------



## wkdsoul

Just hacked 10" of hair off so...


----------



## NoyK

Clique said:


> At the *Black Panther* movie premiere


*You look like a spiritual guide from a main character superhero movie flashback at a final boss fight. :lol
*


----------



## Clique

NoyK said:


> *You look like a spiritual guide from a main character superhero movie flashback at a final boss fight. :lol
> *


Thanks.:lol

It was a beautiful night full of excitement, culture, and love. One of my top movie going experiences ever!


----------



## deepelemblues

Clique said:


> At the *Black Panther* movie premiere


you look like you're about to EMBARRASS EVERYBODY and take ALL THEIR MONEY at the poker table thumbs up


----------



## The One




----------



## The One

Catalanotto said:


> Found my old blonde wig again, I will probably invest in just wearing a wig (not this one) until my hair grows out instead of dyeing it and going bald. 20+ years straight of coloring does wonders on your hair....


You look good in blonde Cat. Good shit.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

In Utero said:


> Look awful and standing weird because my social anxiety disorder took over, but I still find this pretty cool.


I couldn't tell with how good you were on TNA


----------



## NoyK

*Couple of pics of me and bae at our Valentine's Day cruise *


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

On the road to recovery.










Finally shaved off my hair and have embraced it. I've lost substantial muscle weight since I became ill five months ago and I'm still not able to eat solid foods, but hopefully things will get better in the coming months and I can get back in shape again.

Sorry for the quality. My camera phone is shit.


----------



## The Absolute

Gave up social media a couple of months ago and now I have nowhere to shamelessly post pictures for likes. So I figured I'd give y'all one last picture of my nerdy ass.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

The Absolute said:


> Gave up social media a couple of months ago and now I have nowhere to shamelessly post pictures for likes. So I figured I'd give y'all one last picture of my nerdy ass.


You look like a very charismatic person tbh. I'm in the same boat. Left social media going on 1 and a half years ago but occasionally I get the urge to shamelessly post douchebag ass selfies. That is today



Spoiler: big ass pics























Yikes, I gotta invest in a new phone/better camera. Shit looks like '05


----------



## adamclark52

I don't know who this Omega guy is but he really wanted a picture with me


----------



## adamclark52

From a convention this past weekend


----------



## DOPA

Hai


----------



## zrc

Hey twatbags


----------



## Nostalgia

I'm guessing that pic won't stay up long. ^



zrc said:


> .





zrc said:


> .
> 
> Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk





zrc said:


> .
> 
> Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk





zrc said:


> .


----------



## zrc

Nostalgia said:


> I'm guessing that pic won't stay up long. ^


Probably not lol.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

If you really must see my face...


----------



## Sensei Utero




----------



## Lady Eastwood

HAHAHAAGAHA


----------



## Hangman

Me at work.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod

Long-time lurker inching toward becoming more active on here.


----------



## Blade Runner

Catalanotto said:


> Found my old blonde wig again, I will probably invest in just wearing a wig (not this one) until my hair grows out instead of dyeing it and going bald. 20+ years straight of coloring does wonders on your hair....



That's a phenomenal pic. (no thirst)


----------



## zrc

Catalanotto said:


> Found my old blonde wig again, I will probably invest in just wearing a wig (not this one) until my hair grows out instead of dyeing it and going bald. 20+ years straight of coloring does wonders on your hair....


Bang tidy!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

A tear falls in honour of Piper on his birthday. /sad


----------



## yeahbaby!

Catalanotto said:


> A tear falls in honour of Piper on his birthday. /sad


I hope you've done a boatload of coke in his honor too?


----------



## Pizzamorg

Spoiler: Me















It is Graps Shirt Friday! 

Fun Fact One: I last wore this while going for minor surgery. 

Fun Fact Two: I’m allowed to wear casual clothes at work so every day is a Graps Shirt for me basically. Save for the odd band or video game shirt.


----------



## Sensei Utero




----------



## Ghost Lantern

Here's the "Old Man" who just beat 90% of runners lol


----------



## Carter84

Here's my Fiancé accidentally cut her head off lol!!!


----------



## Carter84

In Utero said:


>




Nice Taste in TShirts Dude, U Been Strumming long??

Peace .


----------



## Carter84

Catalanotto said:


> A tear falls in honour of Piper on his birthday. /sad



You are honoring him by doing that, many peeps saying there fans but honestly there not,

Nice to see,

Peace @Catalanotto.


----------



## Carter84

I'm Living Back my mama whilst I recover from being in hospital, I'm to Socially uneasy bout putting a recovery pic up as I'm not yet well enough, but here's a few snaps from when I was younger, and one from a couple of years ago , when I was going to a music festival in Leeds. ( I'm Bow tie was so cool and my mama had took to my aunts/Sisters hair with the hedge trimmers lol)

Peace y'all.


----------



## Carter84

Got my weed in for week lol.


----------



## Carter84

Forgot the pic that's why I'm not as I have red eyes lol


----------



## Carter84

In Utero said:


> Look awful and standing weird because my social anxiety disorder took over, but I still find this pretty cool.




@In Utero Was The belt heavy??? Nick Aldis is a cool guy in real life, I met him years ago when he was coming up years ago, he's really funny too!!

Peace @ In Utero


----------



## Carter84

The Proudest Day Of My Life So Far The Day My Aunty/Sister Got Married, I hate my photo being took, to put this up is a real challenge but I done it lol

Peace Y'all.

My Hero My Granda With My Mam as a kid

Love it haha got ya!!


----------



## Yeah1993




----------



## SMetalWorld

For any Bugs Bunny fans. Took my inspiration from:


----------



## Corey

Went to a wedding over the weekend. (Y)


----------



## THANOS




----------



## mkh

420


----------



## Blade Runner

Yeah1993 said:


>



YOU ARE WITNESSING A FRONT THREE-QUARTER VIEW OF TWO ADULTS SHARING A TENDER MOMENT


----------



## Not Lying

I recently moved to Paris to continue my studies, but we had a break, and instead of looking for a permanent place to live or apply for my summer internship, I decided to escape reality for 10 days and visit Amsterdam and Berlin. I loved those two cities. Amsterdam was the best escape trip of my life and as a big fan of techno music I loved partying in Berlin. ( The last pic of me is at a shop next to Checkpoint Charlie in Berlin.. channeling my inner Bludgeon Brother)


----------



## Black Metal

It me.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Spoiler: I am officially a homeowner + graps shirt + sick new Air Max


----------



## Reaper

Wife and I at a local very oppressive white people rock festival 

(Nah, I'm just kidding around. It wasn't that oppressive)


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## Ghost Lantern

So tonight I just realized I post here too often lol.....I think you all know what I look like by now. I can stop.


----------



## Adam Cool

I will post a pic later on


----------



## Crasp

Greenlawler said:


> So tonight I just realized I post here too often lol.....I think you all know what I look like by now. I can stop.


Which chipmunk is you?


----------



## Lyra

I was sewing Aj's logo (P1) on my scarf. I didn't finish it unfortunately because something came up and I needed to wake up early the day after the Greatest Royal Rumble. So I knew I couldn't attend 
Tho If I knew about Titus historical moment I would have cancelled everything XD


----------



## adamclark52

I was sitting on a couch minding my own business when whoever these two guys are sat down and wouldn't leave me alone until I took a picture with them:









*total fake smile from me


----------



## Lady Eastwood

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Chilling in bed after a long day being a cunt.


----------



## Master Bate

Still representing the L.I.J


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Yeah1993

The fog this morning made the atmosphere around my place really great.

[hide]


Spoiler: .



























































[/hide]


----------



## Obfuscation

So basically you live in the best place to film a Horror or Malick movie.

Outside of the frogs, I'm envious.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## Yeah1993

Obfuscation said:


> So basically you live in the best place to film a Horror or Malick movie.
> 
> Outside of the frogs, I'm envious.


I wouldn't have been mad at all had some shadowy figures with hooks for hands started to walk toward me. The time felt right. 

Instead all I got were old people.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah1993 said:


> I wouldn't have been mad at all had some shadowy figures with hooks for hands started to walk toward me. The time felt right.
> 
> Instead all I got were old people.


The ideal way to sum up the bad state of affairs that is Australian Horror.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Black Metal

*40% off bay bay.*


----------



## Master Bate

Finally bought a Best Friends shirt to support my 2 favs.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Here's my yearly photo with Kenny Omega.*


----------



## Corey

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Here's my yearly photo with Kenny Omega.*


You at the show tonight, brotherman?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Corey said:


> You at the show tonight, brotherman?


*Absolutely! Y'all are watching it too?*


----------



## Corey

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Absolutely! Y'all are watching it too?*


Waiting for the stream to finally start on Twitch.  Awesome that you're there. Main event looks great. (Y)


----------



## zrc

.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

My neck 3 days after I had a lump removed








10 days after the opp and healing nicely








Slowly recuperating with the girlfriend


----------



## zrc

Rowdy Yates said:


> My neck 3 days after I had a lump removed
> View attachment 76338
> 
> 
> 10 days after the opp and healing nicely
> View attachment 76340
> 
> 
> Slowly recuperating with the girlfriend
> View attachment 76342


Get well soon


----------



## Rowdy Yates

zrc said:


> Get well soon


Cheers for that. Slowly getting there now. I lost about 4 stone in 12 weeks but it has steadied last couple of weeks and slowly starting to gain weight again now. Feeling stronger and more energetic everyday


----------



## Narcisse

.


----------



## Rugrat

My fave pic of myself in my teens


----------



## SMetalWorld




----------



## Draykorinee

Bret “Hitman” Hart;75829158 said:


> My fave pic of myself in my teens


I hope you've moved on to some grown up drinks though. Get yourself some Doombar or something!


----------



## Rugrat

draykorinee said:


> I hope you've moved on to some grown up drinks though. Get yourself some Doombar or something!


:lol

I haven’t had a Doom Bar in a few years. I have tried the IPA’s which aren’t too bad tbf

I doubt your alcohol choice was sophisticated at 18 :cudi


----------



## Draykorinee

Bret “Hitman” Hart said:


> :lol
> 
> I haven’t had a Doom Bar in a few years. I have tried the IPA’s which aren’t too bad tbf
> 
> I doubt your alcohol choice was sophisticated at 18 :cudi


Lol, I had the worst taste in alcohol. Hooch and wkd, proper girl drinks.


----------



## Rugrat

draykorinee said:


> Lol, I had the worst taste in alcohol. Hooch and wkd, proper girl drinks.


I still drink Hooch to this day. It's like 4% alcohol which is the same as most beers. No shame bro

Regarding wkd, there are two types of people; those that drank it as teens and those that were sober during their teens.

I started drinking Fosters as I heard it was the manliest beer because it tasted the worst and then just got used to the taste and began to enjoy it :lol


----------



## Draykorinee

Bret “Hitman” Hart said:


> I still drink Hooch to this day. It's like 4% alcohol which is the same as most beers. No shame bro
> 
> Regarding wkd, there are two types of people; those that drank it as teens and those that were sober during their teens.
> 
> I started drinking Fosters as I heard it was the manliest beer because it tasted the worst and then just got used to the taste and began to enjoy it :lol


WKD and cider was a thing we used to do.


----------



## zrc

.


----------



## krtgolfing

Times Square back in May. Yes I know I drink to much. I look a lot more sober than I actually was!


----------



## Reaper

GUYSSSSS. I'm back in the gym. 










WIP. Keeping it lightweight for now. Making sure I don't fuck up my knee this time.


----------



## Rugrat

draykorinee said:


> WKD and cider was a thing we used to do.


I had K Cider and WKD last year, I'm ashamed to admit I enjoyed it.



Reap said:


> GUYSSSSS. I'm back in the gym.
> 
> WIP. Keeping it lightweight for now. Making sure I don't fuck up my knee this time.


Crank out a 500 pound deadlift before you're 41 :mj


----------



## Reaper

Bret “Hitman” Hart said:


> I had K Cider and WKD last year, I'm ashamed to admit I enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Crank out a 500 pound deadlift before you're 41 :mj


That would be a sure way to fuck it up tho ....


----------



## Rugrat

Reap said:


> That would be a sure way to fuck it up tho ....


You have four(?) years to build up to it :mj


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

zrc said:


> Yeah I look kinda stoned. Blame the pollen! :lmao


Think I said it before, but you're a pretty handsome man. :gaymj


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

Oda Nobunaga said:


> Think I said it before, but you're a pretty handsome man. :gaymj


If the forum ever needs a poster boy we found him :lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern




----------



## Not Lying

zrc said:


> Yeah I look kinda stoned. Blame the pollen! :lmao


Killing the "wrestling fans = fat neckbeard virgin" myth like a Boss :lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Ghost Lantern

The Definition of Technician said:


> Killing the "wrestling fans = fat neckbeard virgin" myth like a Boss :lmao


Well in all seriousness I have been doing that since 1972 lol


----------



## Vader

zrc said:


> Yeah I look kinda stoned. Blame the pollen! :lmao


So it's 3:30AM (ish) here and I've spent the last 4 hours typing out 3 weeks worth of meeting minutes. Thought I'd take a break and check out this forum. Noticed this thread had some new posts. This picture you posted came up and I am a very cynical person during these vampire hours, so I doubted the legitimacy of this pic. I did an image reverse of the quoted picture. It comes up with a twitter of a guy called Kenneth Wade (username is KennethWadeXXX), it's remarkably NSFW so proceed with caution.

Now either

1) You've taken this guy's picture and passed it off as your own, which is standard forum dork behaviour

or

2) You are Kenneth Wade. In which case you can thank me for the advertising.

I suspect it falls under number 1 as the alternative is being a gay cam model. Whatever the true answer, I'm going to have to burn this hard drive or some serious questions will be raised about my sexuality. My reputation won't make it through another scandal like the Mandingo scandal of 2010.


----------



## Chrome

Vader said:


> So it's 3:30AM (ish) here and I've spent the last 4 hours typing out 3 weeks worth of meeting minutes. Thought I'd take a break and check out this forum. Noticed this thread had some new posts. This picture you posted came up and I am a very cynical person during these vampire hours, so I doubted the legitimacy of this pic. I did an image reverse of the quoted picture. It comes up with a twitter of a guy called Kenneth Wade (username is KennethWadeXXX), it's remarkably NSFW so proceed with caution.
> 
> Now either
> 
> 1) You've taken this guy's picture and passed it off as your own, which is standard forum dork behaviour
> 
> or
> 
> 2) You are Kenneth Wade. In which case you can thank me for the advertising.
> 
> I suspect it falls under number 1 as the alternative is being a gay cam model. Whatever the true answer, I'm going to have to burn this hard drive or some serious questions will be raised about my sexuality. My reputation won't make it through another scandal like the Mandingo scandal of 2010.












zrc you've got some 'splainin to do.


----------



## Yeah1993

Well if he is Kenneth Wade then I have officially seen my first WF penis, as of today (other than my own obv). It took ten years but the stars takes more than one arm's length to reach for.


----------



## Corey

:lmao :lmao

Holy fucking shit. I always thought the pictures zrc posted were kind of... odd to be posting on a wrestling site and this fully explains it. (Y)


----------



## Vader

I, worryingly, carried on googling this to find out if it could be him. zrc is from England, as far as I can tell anyway as he's commented on some Eastenders thing here. The Kenneth Wade dude is also from England.

We might have a celebrity in our midst here!

WF's first ever gay cam model. I want some royalties if you get views/subscriptions, pal.

I'm still saying it's not him but the chances of it actually being him have shot up. Although knowing I've possibly seen a WF member's bumhole is something I'll be taking to my grave.


----------



## Mox Girl

I thought you couldn't post NSFW shit on Twitter, or did they change that rule? :shocked: I had to go check out that Twitter and wow lol, glad my Mum wasn't in the room when I opened it :lol


----------



## Vader

Do me a favour and DM that guy and ask if he's on Wrestling Forum. I really don't want to slide into a gay cam model's DMs.

I also noticed @zrc ; that your old posts in this thread have been edited to just be full stops. Would that be because they used to be pictures of someone else by any chance?


----------



## Chrome

Vader said:


> I, worryingly, carried on googling this to find out if it could be him. zrc is from England, as far as I can tell anyway as he's commented on some Eastenders thing here. The Kenneth Wade dude is also from England.
> 
> We might have a celebrity in our midst here!
> 
> WF's first ever gay cam model. I want some royalties if you get views/subscriptions, pal.
> 
> I'm still saying it's not him but the chances of it actually being him have shot up. Although knowing I've possibly seen a WF member's bumhole is something I'll be taking to my grave.


His IP also says he's from Europe too fwiw.


----------



## Not Lying

Vader said:


> So it's 3:30AM (ish) here and I've spent the last 4 hours typing out 3 weeks worth of meeting minutes. Thought I'd take a break and check out this forum. Noticed this thread had some new posts. This picture you posted came up and I am a very cynical person during these vampire hours, so I doubted the legitimacy of this pic. I did an image reverse of the quoted picture. It comes up with a twitter of a guy called Kenneth Wade (username is KennethWadeXXX), it's remarkably NSFW so proceed with caution.
> 
> Now either
> 
> 1) You've taken this guy's picture and passed it off as your own, which is standard forum dork behaviour
> 
> or
> 
> 2) You are Kenneth Wade. In which case you can thank me for the advertising.
> 
> I suspect it falls under number 1 as the alternative is being a gay cam model. Whatever the true answer, I'm going to have to burn this hard drive or some serious questions will be raised about my sexuality. My reputation won't make it through another scandal like the Mandingo scandal of 2010.


Dude I just wana say if it was him..it's kind of weird outing someone like that.. you could have PM'ed..


----------



## CamillePunk

Vader didn't do a google image reverse, he recognized that guy right away :mj


----------



## Vader

The Definition of Technician said:


> Dude I just wana say if it was him..it's kind of weird outing someone like that.. you could have PM'ed..


You're right, I could have. Thank you for telling me that.

It's not him though so don't let that trouble you.


----------



## Mister Abigail




----------



## Lady Eastwood

Males on wrestling forum know who a gay cam model is, nothing to see here, folks.


----------



## Jam

:sodone


----------



## Blackbeard

Well at least we all know what my new username will end up being when I inevitably lose my next forum bet. _Kenneth Wade XXX_ :mj2


----------



## Crasp

Just chillin' by a nice stonewall. My mum bought me these trunks.










PS pls don't reverse image search me @Vader


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

OMG. :lol

So...no response from the guy?


----------



## Adam Cool

why are you guys posting males in Trunks?


----------



## Crasp

Showstopper said:


> OMG. :lol
> 
> So...no response from the guy?


Well it _is_ currently peak hours for camshows here in the UK.


----------



## BRITLAND

Being the stupid idiot that I am I actually went to this Kenneth chap's Twitter to see what the fuss was about and now I need to burn my hard drive!


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Well this 46 year old feels justified....I've still got it....lol.


----------



## Vic

Me attending my cousin's wedding, don't mind me I'm drunk:


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Corey said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> Holy fucking shit. I always thought the pictures zrc posted were kind of... odd to be posting on a wrestling site and this fully explains it. (Y)


Nah some of us post our pics just to prove we are not goblins lol.


----------



## Corey

Greenlawler said:


> Nah some of us post our pics just to prove we are not goblins lol.
> 
> I mean seriously not all wrestling fans are neck beard creeps. I certainly don't care if you are a neck beard creep but don't pigeon hole us as social rejects.
> 
> I make a good living, and am totally secure about how I look, make good money......and love wrestling.
> 
> I destroy the stereotype. I bet most of you do too....stereotypes suck.


That isn't the problem, they were just odd photos. Like hey WF here I am laying on my floor looking at the ceiling or hey here I am laying shirtless on my bed or something.

But yeah dude, plenty of normal looking wrestling fans out there. A member on here reached out to me a couple years to maybe meet up at a PPV and said "here's my Facebook so you can tell I'm a normal dude and not a creepy stalker neckbeard" and it killed me :lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Corey said:


> That isn't the problem, they were just odd photos. Like hey WF here I am laying on my floor looking at the ceiling or hey here I am laying shirtless on my bed or something.
> 
> But yeah dude, plenty of normal looking wrestling fans out there. A member on here reached out to me a couple years to maybe meet up at a PPV and said "here's my Facebook so you can tell I'm a normal dude and not a creepy stalker neckbeard" and it killed me :lol


That's fair Corey....only because you are a poster I trust.


----------



## Sensei Utero

With my DIY punk inspired jacket with a bit of my own spin on it.


----------



## Carter84

Some wrestling drawings I found online there really good off wwe performers. @RavishingRickRules your a really good artist what do think off some off them , my mates have done some and I bought a couple of this cool guy in Japan for $20 for 5 so worth it d do, just wanted you to see them as I no how well your art is thought of on here.


Peace y'all.


----------



## Black Metal

When I sift through Bliss hate posts.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Spoiler: Me and my gf


----------



## Gift Of Jericho

SHIRLEY said:


> Spoiler: Me and my gf


Was this before or after she was reported missing ?


----------



## SHIRLEY

Gift Of Jericho said:


> Was this before or after she was reported missing ?


She's missing? :CENA


----------



## Gift Of Jericho

.


----------



## The Phantom




----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## Cheshire

.


----------



## Master Bate

Found my 5 dollar belt from high school.


----------



## The Phantom




----------



## adamclark52

I got part three of my Final Fantasy sleeve tattoo done today (Kain from Final Fantasy IV)


----------



## Black Metal

Channeling the Druid for October + Halloween + The Harvest Season


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Did something most of you neckbeards won’t do. This is a picture with my younger brother, not my husband, our pictures and videos will all be done and sent to us by Monday.


----------



## Jokerface17

Why not?


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Daryl said:


> Found my 5 dollar belt from high school.


You've missed a trick there. Could easily have told us it's a full size replica and convinced us that you're an absolute giant!


----------



## Carter84

Took a lot for me too put that up as I've got brown hair n a ginger beard m my mums said it's the Irish side of my nans side , this was the best weed called bubblegum I've smoked for Years

Peace.


----------



## Carter84

I suffer from real bad anxiety but I stopped weed for months , when I started again , I feel a lot less stressed

Just got this top off a mate it's says GEORDIE STRONG STYLE it represents Newcastle Wrestling indie scene which is on the rise thanks to Defiant , ngw ,ICW etc
@Leon Knuckles @SUPA HOT FIRE @The Fourth Wall @zrc @Jam
What do u guys think of the new top? 

Peace


----------



## Carter84

Thanks for the likes guys

Peace.


----------



## Carter84

Checking out my Zak dingle hat lol @The Fourth Wall @zrc

What do u guys think

Just got this jumper from next it's lush and keeps me warm , I'm in a happy mood as I have my new flat!!!!!!

Just enjoying a double vodka n o.j with ice and it feels like I've ten , it's only my second due to my meds lol


Peace guys


----------



## Carter84

Last supply till xmas nice 30g bag haha It's Blue Dream OG Kush Can't beat it. It was one of the first strains that was mass produced after solid.


Check out the the dusty , goldust and Cody lego I done haha.


@The Fourth Wall @zrc post some pics guys 


Peace.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Went as Pentagon Jr for Halloween. Wife and her friends were Zoya, Vickey the Viking, Liberty Bell and the Macho Man.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Got some new wrestling merch, repping my favourite Aussie wrestler and newest member of the Bullet Club, Robbie Eagles.


----------



## why

in Aruba with my girlfriend coupe months back. she hated how she looked so i blurred her face lol


----------



## Carter84

Just been to church , lit a candle for My granda , Nana And Roman .

I've lost four stone since last xmas so I'm happy with my weight , could lose a bit more which I will , doesn't happen over night though!! Just got this la coste jumper from house £120-60 I'm so happy , new flat on the 1st , new life !!!

:smile2:



why said:


> in Aruba with my girlfriend coupe months back. she hated how she looked so i blurred her face lol




Still looks a hottie though bruh , so u doing something wright haha


I had one for 11 years like that but she was a bitch by the end all about her , but I wish u nothing but happiness mate!!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Just a few wedding pictures. Same one with my brother, but, professional, and front view, to start.

The wedding party came out to wrestling theme songs. Ours was HBK with Sensational Sherri. He got the old school HBK shades. I wore red heart glasses (hard to tell in the picture, I have to go through the pics and find a better one) and gloves with a heart on each. My gloves are visible in the pic cutting the cake. I eventually took them off, they were awesome.

Our main wedding theme was Dallas Cowboys cuz we love sports and that's the only team we share. Our cake, my bouquet, my garter belt, the color scheme. Guest book was a Romo jersey. I'll post a pic, just waiting for it to get framed. 

We know our team fucking sucks, fuck off.

Outside pic is rocking the streets of downtown Buffalo on my way to rehearsal.


----------



## FROSTY

Catalanotto said:


> Just a few wedding pictures. Same one with my brother, but, professional, and front view, to start.
> 
> The wedding party came out to wrestling theme songs. Ours was HBK with Sensational Sherri. He got the old school HBK shades. I wore red heart glasses (hard to tell in the picture, I have to go through the pics and find a better one) and gloves with a heart on each. My gloves are visible in the pic cutting the cake. I eventually took them off, they were awesome.
> 
> Our main wedding theme was Dallas Cowboys cuz we love sports and that's the only team we share. Our cake, my bouquet, my garter belt, the color scheme. Guest book was a Romo jersey. I'll post a pic, just waiting for it to get framed.
> 
> We know our team fucking sucks, fuck off.
> 
> Outside pic is rocking the streets of downtown Buffalo on my way to rehearsal.




*Congrats my friend.*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu

Catalanotto said:


> Just a few wedding pictures. Same one with my brother, but, professional, and front view, to start.
> 
> The wedding party came out to wrestling theme songs. Ours was HBK with Sensational Sherri. He got the old school HBK shades. I wore red heart glasses (hard to tell in the picture, I have to go through the pics and find a better one) and gloves with a heart on each. My gloves are visible in the pic cutting the cake. I eventually took them off, they were awesome.
> 
> Our main wedding theme was Dallas Cowboys cuz we love sports and that's the only team we share. Our cake, my bouquet, my garter belt, the color scheme. Guest book was a Romo jersey. I'll post a pic, just waiting for it to get framed.
> 
> We know our team fucking sucks, fuck off.
> 
> Outside pic is rocking the streets of downtown Buffalo on my way to rehearsal.


He's a lucky man


----------



## FROSTY

Rookie of the Year said:


> Got some new wrestling merch, repping my favourite Aussie wrestler and newest member of the Bullet Club, Robbie Eagles.


That's exactly what I pictured you looking like.



Captain Utero said:


> With my DIY punk inspired jacket with a bit of my own spin on it.


The skin tight pants trend today is every bit as awful as the tight-rolled jeans look from my days as a youngster :lol


----------



## Rookie of the Year

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> That's exactly what I pictured you looking like.


I wasn't sure if you were insulting me until I saw the rep. :lol

Thanks brother!


----------



## Carter84

Catalanotto said:


> Just a few wedding pictures. Same one with my brother, but, professional, and front view, to start.
> 
> The wedding party came out to wrestling theme songs. Ours was HBK with Sensational Sherri. He got the old school HBK shades. I wore red heart glasses (hard to tell in the picture, I have to go through the pics and find a better one) and gloves with a heart on each. My gloves are visible in the pic cutting the cake. I eventually took them off, they were awesome.
> 
> Our main wedding theme was Dallas Cowboys cuz we love sports and that's the only team we share. Our cake, my bouquet, my garter belt, the color scheme. Guest book was a Romo jersey. I'll post a pic, just waiting for it to get framed.
> 
> We know our team fucking sucks, fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside pic is rocking the streets of downtown Buffalo on my way to rehearsal.





Congrats catalanotto , u look gorgeous , your husbands just won the lotto there ???


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Catalanotto said:


> Just a few wedding pictures. Same one with my brother, but, professional, and front view, to start.
> 
> The wedding party came out to wrestling theme songs. Ours was HBK with Sensational Sherri. He got the old school HBK shades. I wore red heart glasses (hard to tell in the picture, I have to go through the pics and find a better one) and gloves with a heart on each. My gloves are visible in the pic cutting the cake. I eventually took them off, they were awesome.
> 
> Our main wedding theme was Dallas Cowboys cuz we love sports and that's the only team we share. Our cake, my bouquet, my garter belt, the color scheme. Guest book was a Romo jersey. I'll post a pic, just waiting for it to get framed.
> 
> We know our team fucking sucks, fuck off.
> 
> Outside pic is rocking the streets of downtown Buffalo on my way to rehearsal.


Congrats. And incorporating HBK's old theme and sunglasses has me :mark: Awesome stuff.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

It's wedding season around these parts, which means it's time to suit up! From last weekend:










Andre shot for added height :lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I hate all of you.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Becky's new T Shirt Came In The Mail For Me!!! :mark


----------



## Blade

Out for a nice ride.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Catalanotto said:


> I hate all of you.


----------



## Black Metal

Channeling my "try hard" username


----------



## krtgolfing

Just me and a future hall of famer from Saturday night. Dude was super nice when I met him. I could tell some people were pissing him off when they had him sign like 15-20 belts. Hey if you spend the money for the tickets. I bet you those items were on Ebay that night. I checked Tuesday morning and yes they were for a nice 800 bucks!


----------



## The Phantom




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


Your eyes are more recessed than I'd imagined they would be.


----------



## Mox Girl

I haven't posted a photo in soooo long :lol (I just checked, it was in January! LOL) I just got my hair dyed today 










(yes that's Deano in the bg dressed up for Christmas :lol)


----------



## keto

hi


----------



## Zone

Damn, this guy got banned fast.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


Hmm are you human? ?


----------



## Zone

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Hmm are you human? ?


Wait, you're telling me that he's not human?









































OH NO!! THE LIES!!!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Me and my kitten sitting on the book shelf.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

The Xmas uniform


----------



## NoyK

*Guess it's time for an update since 2018 is almost over. 

Me & Bae (apologies for the cheesy Instagram filter) *


----------



## Dr. Middy

Forgot the last time I did this, but this is me a few years ago. Shame I lost that hat I had on, it was one of my favs.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

Been a while since I've posted in this thread.










Lookin' about as excited as usual. Resting bitch face for life.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

One more.


----------



## Kenny

a little snap from my time in vanuatu when a local put lizards all over my arms :lol was pretty cool










pretty awesome waterfall


----------



## NoyK

*Back to back page post, but hey  Trying out a new hairstyle.
*


----------



## Mox Girl

Hi everybody


----------



## Commissioner Michaels




----------



## The True Believer

It’s been a while...

Pardon the sideways angle -_-


----------



## Clique

@Empress @Big Draco Headliner @CROFT @Genesis 1.0 @Chrome @Blackbeard


----------



## Headliner

Clique said:


> @Empress @Big Draco Headliner @CROFT @Genesis 1.0 @Chrome @Blackbeard


Nice clean up. Where were you going?


----------



## Clique

Big Draco Headliner said:


> Nice clean up. Where were you going?


Unfortunately a funeral. I get spiffy for those occasions too. You know how we do!


----------



## Blackbeard

Clique said:


> @Blackbeard


Looking snazzy mate :squirtle

I'll be expecting you to be wearing the same outfit when the Oscars nominations are announced on Tuesday


----------



## Brock

Clique said:


> @Empress @Big Draco Headliner @CROFT @Genesis 1.0 @Chrome @Blackbeard


Looking very smart and respectful :up


----------



## SMetalWorld




----------



## secondcitybarbie

Ran into this guy


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Oscar doesn’t give a fuck about Snapchat.

Been playing RE2 since 230 this morning, as amazing as the original, FYI.


----------



## Titania

Just wanted to say 'hello' to my mafia buddies. @IMPULSE; @Curry; 
I was in Siem Reap last month.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Titania said:


> Just wanted to say 'hello' to my mafia buddies. IMPULSE; Curry;
> I was in Siem Reap last month.


Damn, you know lots of people with perfectly round heads! And why don't any of them have faces??

You know some really strange folks


----------



## Titania

Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> Damn, you know lots of people with perfectly round heads! And why don't any of them have faces??
> 
> You know some really strange folks


Lol I don't think my parents and our driver would necessarily want their faces to be shown here.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

it's been awhile....















































sup :draper1


----------



## Buttermaker

Bold move Cotton posting your entire name on here. Let’s see how that plays out.


----------



## Sensei Utero




----------



## Addychu

My kitty cat and I. 

Plus newest selfie.


----------



## HugoCortez

.


----------



## SMetalWorld




----------



## Death Rider




----------



## A-C-P

At a Poker Table, checks out as being legit pictures :bjpenn


----------



## Lady Eastwood

This giant pillow is fucking amazing.


----------



## cacaz

Pez E. Dangerously said:


> Been a while since I've posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' about as excited as usual. Resting bitch face for life.


N..new Daniel Bryan..?


----------



## Mox Girl

I met Seth Rollins for the second time this morning. He’s so great!!


----------



## Black Metal

From Tonight


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe




----------



## krtgolfing

Tour of Suntrust Park (Home of the Atlanta Braves)









Meet and Greet With Coheed & Cambria


----------



## kingnoth1n

Delete


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## Lady Eastwood

This post is going to be a tad fucking depressing, but, here goes....

I've posted my Boston Terriers here a few times before, the last time I posted a picture was in January of myself and Oscar, my oldest, where he didn't care about snap chat. In February, I lost both of them, a week apart. Elvis passed at home as I held him on my recliner from multiple issues. He had diabetes since 2017, cushings disease, heart problems, high blood pressure, he was a mess, had a few seizures last year, but, I paid out of my ass to save him because my pets are my kids and I would do anything for them.

The last time he wasn't well and we took him to the vet for some injections to help him (vitamins, etc), he didn't come out the same. He always returned to form, 100%, happy, excited, full of energy. When I picked him up after being there for the day, he wasn't the same. He was sad and didn't feel like doing anything. He started throwing everything up, couldn't hold his bowels, just laid there all day, hardly moving, couldn't stand up for more than a second when he did get up, I had to help him so he could get water, I had to force feed him.....I just had a feeling in my heart this was it. After 2 years of dealing with these awful diseases, his body couldn't take it anymore and he passed away February 18th, 2019 at the age of 12. That was a Monday. I brought Oscar over to see his body so he knew his friend wasn't going to come back from the vet this time to play and cuddle.

By that Wednesday, Oscar was in a shitty state. He couldn't eat, his body was getting skinny, really fast. He just laid around all day and I had to give him water and food through a syringe. The food, he usually spat out. To backtrack a bit, he had issues with his teeth (tooth pain) that he had entered this same state a few weeks before and was given medication to help ease the pain. He had started eating again, all was well. The meds were good for two weeks and then they wore off. This was lined right up during the passing week of Elvis. We took him to the vet to tell him it seemed to be happening again and the vet suggested bloodwork, so, of course I went ahead with that. The results came back that Oscar had bone marrow disease. His last bloodtest was August of last year and there were no issues with him, so, this seemed to randomly creep up in January as he was fine before. There was nothing that could be done about it. I had to put him down on February 25th, 2019, at the age of 13. He could barely lift his head by then.

My entire life, there has been dogs, I couldn't for the life of me even remember what it was like without a dog. A little over a month went by, I was losing my mind. I missed the noise they made in here. Elvis snored, and, though most people would hate it, I loved it, because it warmed my heart and never made me feel like this place was empty, if that makes any sense. I find it hard to look at pictures of them, still not ready to do that without filling an ocean with tears. I have their paw prints and ashes, I just wish they were still alive. 

The second week of April, I couldn't take it anymore. The days without them had been so fucking weak and depressing. It was so silent in here. I hated it. I have my 10 year old cat that I love so much, but, cats and dogs, man, two different worlds. She loves me more than anything, she cuddles, she misses me, but, she is independent, and I like the dependence of dogs, taking them for a walk, etc. so I now how a 3 month old pug puppy. She was born on February 16th, two days before Elvis passed. I remember everything I was doing that Saturday, taking care of my Elvis, not knowing this little savior would be born to ease my pain almost a month and a half later.

Her name is Layla, after the song by Derek and the Dominoes (I am not a huge fan of the later version Clapton did, it's okay, but, his original is better). One of the greatest songs of all time.

She can now make it up on the recliner, not always on the first try, she is still small, but, she has learned to jump forward with more agility and climb better, so, one picture is her assaulting me after jumping up on her own (she is in the biting stages). 

One picture is with that baby filter on snapchat. I had to check it out after seeing my favorite basketball player, GOAT Iverson, use it. What in the FUCK is all I gotta say about that.

Black and white because I'm EdGy GaIz.


----------



## Haza

Catalanotto said:


> This post is going to be a tad fucking depressing, but, here goes....
> 
> I've posted my Boston Terriers here a few times before, the last time I posted a picture was in January of myself and Oscar, my oldest, where he didn't care about snap chat. In February, I lost both of them, a week apart. Elvis passed at home as I held him on my recliner from multiple issues. He had diabetes since 2017, cushings disease, heart problems, high blood pressure, he was a mess, had a few seizures last year, but, I paid out of my ass to save him because my pets are my kids and I would do anything for them.
> 
> The last time he wasn't well and we took him to the vet for some injections to help him (vitamins, etc), he didn't come out the same. He always returned to form, 100%, happy, excited, full of energy. When I picked him up after being there for the day, he wasn't the same. He was sad and didn't feel like doing anything. He started throwing everything up, couldn't hold his bowels, just laid there all day, hardly moving, couldn't stand up for more than a second when he did get up, I had to help him so he could get water, I had to force feed him.....I just had a feeling in my heart this was it. After 2 years of dealing with these awful diseases, his body couldn't take it anymore and he passed away February 18th, 2019 at the age of 12. That was a Monday. I brought Oscar over to see his body so he knew his friend wasn't going to come back from the vet this time to play and cuddle.
> 
> By that Wednesday, Oscar was in a shitty state. He couldn't eat, his body was getting skinny, really fast. He just laid around all day and I had to give him water and food through a syringe. The food, he usually spat out. To backtrack a bit, he had issues with his teeth (tooth pain) that he had entered this same state a few weeks before and was given medication to help ease the pain. He had started eating again, all was well. The meds were good for two weeks and then they wore off. This was lined right up during the passing week of Elvis. We took him to the vet to tell him it seemed to be happening again and the vet suggested bloodwork, so, of course I went ahead with that. The results came back that Oscar had bone marrow disease. His last bloodtest was August of last year and there were no issues with him, so, this seemed to randomly creep up in January as he was fine before. There was nothing that could be done about it. I had to put him down on February 25th, 2019, at the age of 13. He could barely lift his head by then.
> 
> My entire life, there has been dogs, I couldn't for the life of me even remember what it was like without a dog. A little over a month went by, I was losing my mind. I missed the noise they made in here. Elvis snored, and, though most people would hate it, I loved it, because it warmed my heart and never made me feel like this place was empty, if that makes any sense. I find it hard to look at pictures of them, still not ready to do that without filling an ocean with tears. I have their paw prints and ashes, I just wish they were still alive.
> 
> The second week of April, I couldn't take it anymore. The days without them had been so fucking weak and depressing. It was so silent in here. I hated it. I have my 10 year old cat that I love so much, but, cats and dogs, man, two different worlds. She loves me more than anything, she cuddles, she misses me, but, she is independent, and I like the dependence of dogs, taking them for a walk, etc. so I now how a 3 month old pug puppy. She was born on February 16th, two days before Elvis passed. I remember everything I was doing that Saturday, taking care of my Elvis, not knowing this little savior would be born to ease my pain almost a month and a half later.
> 
> Her name is Layla, after the song by Derek and the Dominoes (I am not a huge fan of the later version Clapton did, it's okay, but, his original is better). One of the greatest songs of all time.
> 
> She can now make it up on the recliner, not always on the first try, she is still small, but, she has learned to jump forward with more agility and climb better, so, one picture is her assaulting me after jumping up on her own (she is in the biting stages).
> 
> One picture is with that baby filter on snapchat. I had to check it out after seeing my favorite basketball player, GOAT Iverson, use it. What in the FUCK is all I gotta say about that.
> 
> Black and white because I'm EdGy GaIz.


Hey again! Sorry to hear about the dugs, so glad you have Layla in your life now, she is precious!!! Here is me and Cooper last summer!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Catalanotto said:


> This post is going to be a tad fucking depressing, but, here goes....
> 
> I've posted my Boston Terriers here a few times before, the last time I posted a picture was in January of myself and Oscar, my oldest, where he didn't care about snap chat. In February, I lost both of them, a week apart. Elvis passed at home as I held him on my recliner from multiple issues. He had diabetes since 2017, cushings disease, heart problems, high blood pressure, he was a mess, had a few seizures last year, but, I paid out of my ass to save him because my pets are my kids and I would do anything for them.
> 
> The last time he wasn't well and we took him to the vet for some injections to help him (vitamins, etc), he didn't come out the same. He always returned to form, 100%, happy, excited, full of energy. When I picked him up after being there for the day, he wasn't the same. He was sad and didn't feel like doing anything. He started throwing everything up, couldn't hold his bowels, just laid there all day, hardly moving, couldn't stand up for more than a second when he did get up, I had to help him so he could get water, I had to force feed him.....I just had a feeling in my heart this was it. After 2 years of dealing with these awful diseases, his body couldn't take it anymore and he passed away February 18th, 2019 at the age of 12. That was a Monday. I brought Oscar over to see his body so he knew his friend wasn't going to come back from the vet this time to play and cuddle.
> 
> By that Wednesday, Oscar was in a shitty state. He couldn't eat, his body was getting skinny, really fast. He just laid around all day and I had to give him water and food through a syringe. The food, he usually spat out. To backtrack a bit, he had issues with his teeth (tooth pain) that he had entered this same state a few weeks before and was given medication to help ease the pain. He had started eating again, all was well. The meds were good for two weeks and then they wore off. This was lined right up during the passing week of Elvis. We took him to the vet to tell him it seemed to be happening again and the vet suggested bloodwork, so, of course I went ahead with that. The results came back that Oscar had bone marrow disease. His last bloodtest was August of last year and there were no issues with him, so, this seemed to randomly creep up in January as he was fine before. There was nothing that could be done about it. I had to put him down on February 25th, 2019, at the age of 13. He could barely lift his head by then.
> 
> My entire life, there has been dogs, I couldn't for the life of me even remember what it was like without a dog. A little over a month went by, I was losing my mind. I missed the noise they made in here. Elvis snored, and, though most people would hate it, I loved it, because it warmed my heart and never made me feel like this place was empty, if that makes any sense. I find it hard to look at pictures of them, still not ready to do that without filling an ocean with tears. I have their paw prints and ashes, I just wish they were still alive.
> 
> The second week of April, I couldn't take it anymore. The days without them had been so fucking weak and depressing. It was so silent in here. I hated it. I have my 10 year old cat that I love so much, but, cats and dogs, man, two different worlds. She loves me more than anything, she cuddles, she misses me, but, she is independent, and I like the dependence of dogs, taking them for a walk, etc. so I now how a 3 month old pug puppy. She was born on February 16th, two days before Elvis passed. I remember everything I was doing that Saturday, taking care of my Elvis, not knowing this little savior would be born to ease my pain almost a month and a half later.
> 
> Her name is Layla, after the song by Derek and the Dominoes (I am not a huge fan of the later version Clapton did, it's okay, but, his original is better). One of the greatest songs of all time.
> 
> She can now make it up on the recliner, not always on the first try, she is still small, but, she has learned to jump forward with more agility and climb better, so, one picture is her assaulting me after jumping up on her own (she is in the biting stages).
> 
> One picture is with that baby filter on snapchat. I had to check it out after seeing my favorite basketball player, GOAT Iverson, use it. What in the FUCK is all I gotta say about that.
> 
> Black and white because I'm EdGy GaIz.


I log in to roast some of these special needs applicants and instead you made me tear up. You're such a bitch Cat.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Cunt is the word you are looking for, my friend.


----------



## Beatles123

Genesis 1.0 said:


> special needs applicants



















:Hutz
BESIDES, IT'S CALLED CEREBRAL PALSY OKAY?! :cry 

:vincecry


----------



## Jam

Can't wait to get my top lip waxed tomorrow!


----------



## Sensei Utero

58 pounds in weight lost since August 2018. Pretty pleased.


----------



## Kenny




----------



## adamclark52

with some friends at a recent metal music festival in Baltimore










I'm the one with the black shoes...

...okay, I'm the one with the black t-shirt...

...okay, I'm the one with the long hair...

...okay, I'm the one with facial hair...

...okay, I'm the one with tattoos all over their arms...


----------



## SMetalWorld




----------



## Strike Force




----------



## Mugging of Cena

NOLA last fall










Florida this spring










California last spring


----------



## ToddsAutographs

Deleteskies


----------



## Cheshire

Not bad for just having turned 50-years-old....


EDIT: I kept the photo up for two weeks. Anyone who wanted to see it has seen it by now...


----------



## The Phantom

Cheshire said:


> Not bad for just having turned 50-years-old....


You look like hipster Doctor Strange; I love it.


----------



## Magic

@Reaper ; much darker


----------



## CamillePunk

KING SANTA said:


> @Reaper ; much darker


Everyone should have an Indian gym bro


----------



## 341714

KING SANTA said:


> @Reaper ; much darker


The state of that bathroom is so real


----------



## Magic

MaryChristine said:


> The state of that bathroom is so real


everything is clean...just messy.


----------



## 341714

KING SANTA said:


> everything is clean...just messy.


I appreciate the realness


----------



## Reaper

KING SANTA said:


> @Reaper ; much darker


Looking good bro. Looks like it was the weather that had lightened you up a bit 










Current tone and look.


----------



## 341714

Reaper said:


> Looking good bro. Looks like it was the weather that had lightened you up a bit [emoji14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current tone and look.


Those shades tho. You need purple mirrored ones


----------



## Honey Bucket

Me on stage with my band some point late last year. Made a mask out of a gimp mask and some fluorescent shoe laces.


----------



## TalkLoudHitHarder

Mugging of Cena said:


> NOLA last fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida this spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California last spring


did anyone ever tell you sorta look like ray romano


----------



## Conor?

.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Found this at the mall today, I’m moving August 1st, so, packing up my stuff and not gonna hang it here, but, holy shit, randomly in a store. Posting the picture of the poster. GOAT.


----------



## El Grappleador

I'm on the left.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I had a great time at CEO/AEW this weekend.*

https://www.imgur.com/a/Hnkp0FQ


----------



## Cheshire

For King.... (and Mary)

EDIT: The photo's been up for long enough. Anyone who wanted to see it has seen it by now.


----------



## Mox Girl

Today's my birthday and my best friend posted this Snapchat photo of us and I'm now slightly scared of my own face :lmao


----------



## 341714

Happy birthday


----------



## The One

I'm probably the coolest wrestling fans you'll meet on here haha.

Edit: Someone post my pic for me lol https://ibb.co/ZKdVNv3


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Someone on Facebook didn’t believe I had a vagina because I posted a picture of my cat in front of my tv while I played Shenmue, so, I made him feel like a bit of a dildo proving I don’t have a cock. Apparently, females aren’t real if they play video games and like sports.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Honestly I've never met a woman who even knew who King Diamond was.


----------



## CamillePunk

Catalanotto said:


> Someone on Facebook didn’t believe I had a vagina because I posted a picture of my cat in front of my tv while I played Shenmue, so, I made him feel like a bit of a dildo proving I don’t have a cock. Apparently, females aren’t real if they play video games and like sports.


Tbf you could still have a cock, it is 2019.


----------



## SMetalWorld




----------



## Lady Eastwood

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Honestly I've never met a woman who even knew who King Diamond was.


He is the greatest, I designed my tattoo, Snow White is my favorite Disney Princess, so, I drew her with King Diamond’s face paint and changed her dress colors to fit the “scary” look. Picture below. Excuse the ridiculous Snapchat shit, it’s the most recent picture I have where my tattoo is showing.


----------



## adamclark52

Catalanotto said:


> Kowalski's Killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I've never met a woman who even knew who King Diamond was.
> 
> 
> 
> He is the greatest, I designed my tattoo, Snow White is my favorite Disney Princess, so, I drew her with King Diamond’s face paint and changed her dress colors to fit the “scary” look. Picture below. Excuse the ridiculous Snapchat shit, it’s the most recent picture I have where my tattoo is showing.
Click to expand...

i hope he makes it to Toronto on one of his upcoming tours. That show in 2013 (or was it 2014?) was really good. Except the opener was boring. 

So I hope he comes back to Toronto on this tour _and_ brings a decent supporting act.


----------



## adamclark52

I literally threw my back out by STANDING UP yesterday. I couldn’t even sit up. Today was a bit better but I just need a wicked stretch. So I got my oldest son to hit me with a Bow and Arrow submission.










It felt good.


----------



## Carter84

I love my sisters dog so much he has really and he so loving he is a little prince among dogs , 
I was high when I took them upside down lol.
Peace .


----------



## Carter84

I put the tv on fot the dog to see if he would react to animals at the zoo damn I haven't laughed so hard . I couldn't belive he went mad such away I haven't seen him do as he he is only 1 yrs old , damn I love this little dog , he's loyal and more interesting than most of my social circle lol damn I see things more clearly when not smoking .

Peace .


----------



## Saritta

Here I am.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Was recently at Vegas, brehs! Living my best life! :dance


----------



## 341714

CamillePunk said:


> Tbf you could still have a cock, it is 2019.


Lololololllllll


----------



## Jam

Bye WF


----------



## Erik.

It's been emotional.










Here, have me and the dog before the forum dies.


----------



## The True Believer




----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## Legendary Killer

https://www.instagram.com/javihairs/

my Joker stint might not be a phase


----------



## Black Metal

Grabbed the shirt at Dynamite this week when I was there.


----------



## Corey

Ran into DARBY ALLIN and JOEY JANELA outside of Jimmy's Famous in Baltimore when we were leaving. I'm in the black sweatshirt. GO NATS


----------



## 341714

Lets get this picture posting bullshit out of the way.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Before you ask, yes those are real Gucci glasses


----------



## 341714

Seth Grimes said:


> Before you ask, yes those are real Gucci glasses


Whats that tatoo??


----------



## adamclark52

MaryChristine said:


> Seth Grimes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before you ask, yes those are real Gucci glasses
> 
> 
> 
> Whats that tatoo??
Click to expand...

it looks like that one My Chemical Romance album cover


----------



## 341714

adamclark52 said:


> it looks like that one My Chemical Romance album cover


I need to see more of it


----------



## adamclark52

Speaking of tattoos, I finished my Final Fantasy sleeve last weekend. All the red is the shading we did. It should heal lighter shades of grey. It's red in the pictures because of bruising.

If you look you'll see the logos for Final Fantasies IV, VIII, XIII and XV in there.





































Up next?

What's left of my left arm!


----------



## Reaper

MaryChristine said:


> Im new here but since I arrived Ive been called a cow and a catfish.


You mean to tell me a girl on a largely male dominated site isn't having a good experience simply existing? 

Ya don't say.


----------



## 341714

Reaper said:


> You mean to tell me a girl on a largely male dominated site isn't having a good experience simply existing?
> 
> 
> 
> Ya don't say.


Right... the good experiences will come... but catalango.or whatever was attacking the fuck out of me when i got here. Not Cool.


----------



## 341714

adamclark52 said:


> Speaking of tattoos, I finished my Final Fantasy sleeve last weekend. All the red is the shading we did. It should heal lighter shades of grey. It's red in the pictures because of bruising.
> 
> 
> 
> If you look you'll see the logos for Final Fantasies IV, VIII, XIII and XV in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up next?
> 
> 
> 
> What's left of my left arm!


Nice tattoos. Wow you get red af!! I origunally want black and grey work but with american traditional, you just have to do color on pale skin.


----------



## Haza

Fxin around in stoneham yesterday morning


----------



## Reaper

MaryChristine said:


> Right... the good experiences will come... but catalango.or whatever was attacking the fuck out of me when i got here. Not Cool.


Lol. I have thoughts (I read that thread and even watched a little bit of your video), but none I care to share cuz that would just add to the ongoing drama. 

Indifference is probably the best approach to these things. 

---

Pic thread, so Ima post a recent pic of myself and the misses.


----------



## 341714

Yeah wise move from a married man.


----------



## Pratchett

Graying around the temples there, Reaper.
Very distinguished. :quite


----------



## Reaper

Pratchett said:


> Graying around the temples there, Reaper.
> Very distinguished. :quite


TY. I'm loving it tbh.


----------



## adamclark52

I have zero problem with the prospect of going grey.


----------



## Haza

More from messin round in stoneham


----------



## Carter84

Feeling fresh back at work 1st dec . My Hugo and I chillin' . Weekend off no gym , thank blooody god I'm aching but weights down to 13 stone 9 Lbs down from 18 stone 6Lbs , smashing this diet to bits . Feel Bloody great .

Peace .


----------



## Carter84

adamclark52 said:


> I have zero problem with the prospect of going grey.


Same here @adamclark52 , I'm nearly 36 and my beard is going grey and I wouldn't ever dye my hair either just be myself and not follow society's way , I do my own thing , like the meerkats on tv say " Simples "

Peace .


----------



## Carter84

adamclark52 said:


> Speaking of tattoos, I finished my Final Fantasy sleeve last weekend. All the red is the shading we did. It should heal lighter shades of grey. It's red in the pictures because of bruising.
> 
> If you look you'll see the logos for Final Fantasies IV, VIII, XIII and XV in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up next?
> 
> 
> What's left of my left arm!



There sweet tattoo's them , I'm getting my mam and dads name on my chest , p,us I've got the Cero Miedo one to get aswell for xmas , my mate does them and he's the best in my area where I live .

Those tats are freaking sweet , did the coloring hurt dude?

Peace .


----------



## adamclark52

Carter84 said:


> adamclark52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of tattoos, I finished my Final Fantasy sleeve last weekend. All the red is the shading we did. It should heal lighter shades of grey. It's red in the pictures because of bruising.
> 
> If you look you'll see the logos for Final Fantasies IV, VIII, XIII and XV in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up next?
> 
> 
> What's left of my left arm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There sweet tattoo's them , I'm getting my mam and dads name on my chest , p,us I've got the Cero Miedo one to get aswell for xmas , my mate does them and he's the best in my area where I live .
> 
> Those tats are freaking sweet , did the coloring hurt dude?
> 
> Peace .
Click to expand...

the shading was brutal. Worst part was the tip of the elbow, followed by the wrist and then the closer he got to the armpit.

It’s already healed pretty light grey instead of red, I’ll post another picture in a few weeks when it’s all healed


----------



## Carter84

Found this tee today ain't seen it for ages , got some funny looks at the gym . Fuck them and I saw a guy looking at me I laughed and said still better than the toon army in my Geordie accent haha .

Peace .


----------



## Carter84

Stupid iPad ffs


----------



## Haza

Alright carter haha! Support your local team haha no time for glory supporters 

Just kidding mate, man u are just as shit as us now haha

Toon toon


----------



## Cheshire

EDIT: Pics had been up for a month. Anyone who wanted to see them has seen them by now....


----------



## THANOS

A few of the fiancee and I. Got engaged in early fall!


----------



## giyuhapo

hello guys!


----------



## kumintang

Congrats bro. You are a beautiful couple. 



THANOS said:


> A few of the fiancee and I. Got engaged in early fall!
> 
> View attachment 81438
> 
> 
> View attachment 81439
> 
> 
> View attachment 81440
> 
> 
> View attachment 81442
> 
> 
> View attachment 81443
> 
> 
> View attachment 81444
> 
> 
> View attachment 81445


----------



## THANOS

kumintang said:


> Congrats bro. You are a beautiful couple.


Thanks bro! Appreciate it


----------



## KlodKol

Здравствуй


----------



## Claro De Luna

Saritta said:


> Here I am.


Very pretty.


----------



## adamclark52

Mandatory tuff-guy metal pose


----------



## Carter84

THANOS said:


> Thanks bro! Appreciate it


Yeah man congratulations and I hope u find eternal happiness as there ain't a better feeling in the world than being in love,

Peace bro.


----------



## Carter84

giyuhapo said:


> View attachment 81668
> 
> 
> hello guys!



One post and u post a pic of a random person lol


----------



## Carter84

As you can see my hugo has started to fill out , finally after I thought he was gonna be just a little dog , but nah he is doing great in every way possible ,I'm thinking about getting him a new friend but still undecided, as I dont know what he would be like but I know he cant have pups which is due to the cruel owner before me getting him chopped, cruel bitch but I know one thing he has made my life more better in every way, he is always happy, never sad and when I get from work as he has a dig sitter as I wouldn't like him to be alone ever, he is straight to me , my best mate for life!!

Peace.

Peace Y'all.


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Spoiler: Me


----------



## Legendary Killer

What do you say? So I think I can pull off a skinny Seth Rollins. You know for those comedy segments where they beat up the weak look a like. I'll take the bumps.






Do I look like #sethrollins. Seth, do you need a skinny body double. #... | TikTok


24 Likes, TikTok video from javihairflick (@javihairflick): "Do I look like #sethrollins. Seth, do you need a skinny body double. #wwe #wwechallenge #wweraw #wwemondaynightraw". The Second Coming (Burn It Down) [Seth Rollins] - WWE & CFO$.




www.tiktok.com


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Fuck it.


----------



## El Conquistador

@THANOS she has some big ole jugs. mind sliding her my number? she probably doesnt want your tiny dick


----------



## Tater

They say I have to wear a mask now when I go into businesses. They didn't say I couldn't look like someone about to rob a 19th century train.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Me and the wife on St. Patrick's Day 2019. We went bar-hopping that Sunday (which St. Paddy's day fell on last year and walked into an old person bar. Drunk old people are a sight to behold. I'll tell you that. :mj4 .) :


----------



## BuckshotLarry

I'm the one in the middle, during days when we were allowed outside. I'm not that short honest - my two mates just happen to be "monsters among men."


----------



## Commissioner Michaels

edit


----------



## Reaper

Ask Vic to send you an invite to the thirsty WF denizens who moved on to Discord.


----------



## Carter84

*Me and bestie chillin' out, I gotta Braun club tee for my birthday last month off him, ain't posted a pic in ages so here's a couple.*


----------



## Carter84

New specks as I smashed the last ones when I was drunk!!


----------



## Carter84

Showstopper said:


> Me and the wife on St. Patrick's Day 2019. We went bar-hopping that Sunday (which St. Paddy's day fell on last year and walked into an old person bar. Drunk old people are a sight to behold. I'll tell you that. :mj4 .) :



Hey dude, your woman looks a bit like Kristen Cavaleri off The Hills, has anyone ever said that before?? I thought the same on smarks site but with my new specks I definitely think that now, props dude!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Carter84 said:


> Hey dude, your woman looks a bit like Kristen Cavaleri off The Hills, has anyone ever said that before?? I thought the same on smarks site but with my new specks I definitely think that now, props dude!!


Hahahaha, yes, actually she has gotten that a ton in the past and still does. I gotta tell her that someone on her sees it, too. Have a good one, dude.


----------



## Carter84

Showstopper said:


> Hahahaha, yes, actually she has gotten that a ton in the past and still does. I gotta tell her that someone on her sees it, too. Have a good one, dude.


Haha thought they might, you to have a good weekend, dude.


----------



## The Soul Priestess

..


----------



## Raven73

The Soul Priestess said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 3 mths ago:
> View attachment 91063
> 
> -
> Now:
> View attachment 91064
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> _Got about 6 inch of Hair cut. Too many split ends. I've always hated having short hair so I tried to keep it as long as I can. Usually don't cut it for almost a year in between_.


Smile freaking more. Dig the red locks. Pretty much it


----------



## The Soul Priestess

..


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Raven73 said:


> Smile freaking more. Dig the red locks. Pretty much it


Um...no Offense, But... You kinda sound like someone I know. 🤔 and Thanks.


----------



## Cheshire

Pandemic me....












For reference, this is what I looked like 6 months ago....


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Cheshire said:


> Pandemic me....
> 
> View attachment 91696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference, this is what I looked like 6 months ago....
> 
> View attachment 91697


For One... Love the Username and 2. WHOA, what a diffrence! I usually get my Hair trimmed Once a year.


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Raven73 said:


> Smile freaking more. Dig the red locks. Pretty much it


For you? I'd smile everyday! 
😜


----------



## The Phantom




----------



## The Soul Priestess

The Phantom said:


> View attachment 91715


Aaaand that's what I call a Photo Bomb, Ladies and Gents! 😂


----------



## shutupchico

still alive and shit


----------



## The Soul Priestess

shutupchico said:


> still alive and shit


_waves_
Hi🧛‍♀️


----------



## shutupchico

The Soul Priestess said:


> _waves_
> Hi🧛‍♀️


hey there


----------



## Christ_Benoit

Just fulfilling a request from this thread:
https://www.wrestlingforum.com/thre...e-in-general-these-days.2421606/post-78410378


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Christ_Benoit said:


> View attachment 91952
> 
> 
> Just fulfilling a request from this thread:
> https://www.wrestlingforum.com/thre...e-in-general-these-days.2421606/post-78410378


👏🏼


----------



## Christ_Benoit

The Soul Priestess said:


> 👏🏼


So.. this emoji stood a much better chance of besting me than Seth Grimes did in that thread. I'm still trying to figure out what the hell that is supposed to be. Much is riding on the outcome. I need to know if I should get ready to fight or fuck 

Are those hands clasping a flower?

Clapping hands?

A piece of toast, lightly buttered, with a generous layer of strawberry jelly?


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Christ_Benoit said:


> So.. this emoji stood a much better chance of besting me than Seth Grimes did in that thread. I'm still trying to figure out what the hell that is supposed to be. Much is riding on the outcome. I need to know if I should get ready to fight or fuck
> 
> Are those hands clasping a flower?
> 
> Clapping hands?
> 
> A piece of toast, lightly buttered, with a generous layer of strawberry jelly?
> 
> View attachment 92004


Where as I DO Love flowers but that Emoji is Hands Clapping. Lol. 
-
Do You drink?😉
🍷🍾


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Christ_Benoit said:


> Much is riding on the outcome. I need to know if I should get ready to fight or fuck


Heeeey, No Need for fighting... I'm bout as harmless as a Flower. 😇🐺


----------



## Christ_Benoit

The Soul Priestess said:


> Heeeey, No Need for fighting... I'm bout as harmless as a Flower. 😇🐺


That's good because I'm terrified of internet confrontations. I usually go down hard in defeat.


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Christ_Benoit said:


> That's good because I'm terrified of internet confrontations. I usually go down hard in defeat.


Yeah... Judging by that recent pic? Doesn't look like defeat to me! 😛


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Christ_Benoit said:


> That's good because I'm terrified of internet confrontations. I usually go down hard in defeat.


And Cute? 😏


----------



## The Soul Priestess

..


----------



## Musclestud

MrMister said:


> Ok reboot
> 
> I think we all know what to do at this point plus the title is self explanatory etc.


My girl and I are bodybuilders and looking to get into the pro style wrestling scene. More local scene. Opinions?


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Musclestud said:


> My girl and I are bodybuilders and looking to get into the pro style wrestling scene. More local scene. Opinions?


Where are you guys from? And wow, That's sounds awsome. I wish I could be a wrestler like My Dad..... He's From Kentucky. Don't know if he still wrestles though, Cause I hvnt seen him in a Very Long time. But you can look him up on YouTube: "Greg Adkins Purple Haze"
There is a Gym here in Ohio called the Buckeye Gym that Batista Trained at to become a Body Builder. (Even had his picture in their wall) My Mother is looking into becoming a Body Builder again and went to the Buckeye Gym for a bit (til one of the Trainers, an African American Guy, had her do a dead lift when she told him she didn't want to cause it would hurt her back, and sure enough She did. She threw her lower back out and had to sleep on the couch for about 4 mths) She's better now after seeing a Chiropractor. And she wants to get back in it. She just turned 50 last weekend and I'm 28 going on 29 Dec 1st. I'm 4'10 1/2 weighing at 98lbs and Would like to try my hand at A little body building someday. Nothing too extreme though.
Have You ever heard of Lou Ferrigno? He's a famous Body Builder Trainer. He trained my Mom abit last Summer.


----------



## Musclestud

The Soul Priestess said:


> Where are you guys from? And wow, That's sounds awsome. I wish I could be a wrestler like My Dad..... He's From Kentucky. Don't know if he still wrestles though, Cause I hvnt seen him in a Very Long time. But you can look him up on YouTube: "Greg Adkins Purple Haze"
> There is a Gym here in Ohio called the Buckeye Gym that Batista Trained at to become a Body Builder. (Even had his picture in their wall) My Mother is looking into becoming a Body Builder again and went to the Buckeye Gym for a bit (til one of the Trainers, an African American Guy, had her do a dead lift when she told him she didn't want to cause it would hurt her back, and sure enough She did. She threw her lower back out and had to sleep on the couch for about 4 mths) She's better now after seeing a Chiropractor. And she wants to get back in it. She just turned 50 last weekend and I'm 28 going on 29 Dec 1st. I'm 4'10 1/2 weighing at 98lbs and Would like to try my hand at A little body building someday. Nothing too extreme though.
> Have You ever heard of Lou Ferrigno? He's a famous Body Builder Trainer. He trained my Mom abit last Summer.


As a bodybuilder yes Loe is super famous. We have the muscle but now considering the switch to wrestling. From N.J.


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Musclestud said:


> As a bodybuilder yes Loe is super famous. We have the muscle but now considering the switch to wrestling. From N.J.


Interesting. Well, I say, Don't let that opportunity pass on by. If u feel that's what you really want to get into doing, the Wrestling, then You guys would have my Support!


----------



## Musclestud

Thanks She is 42 and has a lot of lean muscle but we both are working on moves and do not want big injuries. Her condition shows..







I know transitioning from bodybuilding to this sport can be hard.


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Musclestud said:


> Thanks She is 42 and has a lot of lean muscle but we both are working on moves and do not want big injuries. Her condition shows..
> View attachment 93056
> I know transitioning from bodybuilding to this sport can be hard.


You will def want to take some precautions.... Because You can and will get hurt, no matter how hard you practice the moves. Take it from my Father, I remember a time he did a Move of jumping into the ring, just as the cage was coming down, His Knee got pinned between the Ring and the bar of the steel cage. Needed surgery instantly.
I do forwarn though. Please be careful. Trust in your gut feelings. 🙂


----------



## Musclestud

You think fans would rather see her win or be one that gets defeated?


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Musclestud said:


> You think fans would rather see her win or be one that gets defeated?


She Appears to look like she'd be a winner.. The only other Body Building woman they had on WWE Was China. If she were Still Alive and Wrestling, It would've been interesting to've see Your GF and China Wrestle together. Now that WOULD have made for an interesting Story.


----------



## The Soul Priestess

..


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Raven73 said:


> Actions speak louder than words. I'll drink my liquor & play the guitar...
> 
> I'll play original music then take requests. Shit like that makes me a better player...
> 
> No singing. Cause liquor
> 
> 
> View attachment 93729
> 
> View attachment 93730
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93731
> 
> View attachment 93733


I bet You can sing Great, Rave!
Would actually Love to hear you play Your Guitar....Someday... 😎😄


----------



## Carter84

See this is alive again me and my dog Hugo.

Watch you're screens don't cracked with my ugly mush on them, mine has!!

Hugo on the other hand is the cutest ickle doggie in the whole world .










We Gotham some doggie stairs so he can climb up on to the sofa


----------



## Carter84

*BLESSED, TO HAVE SUCH A LOVING DOG KN MY FAMILIES LIFES, HE HAS BROUGHT US SO MUCH HHAPPINESS AND ACTUALLY BROUGHT US CLOSER TOGETHER.

LOVE U ICKLE LAD HUGOXX*​


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Carter84 said:


> View attachment 93806
> 
> 
> *BLESSED, TO HAVE SUCH A LOVING DOG KN MY FAMILIES LIFES, HE HAS BROUGHT US SO MUCH HHAPPINESS AND ACTUALLY BROUGHT US CLOSER TOGETHER.
> 
> LOVE U ICKLE LAD HUGOXX*​


Awww! HOW CUUUTE! 
🐶


----------



## Musclestud

Did a quick 3 round boxing and did it with jeans on..  also weight trained with my girl. We are the team..


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Musclestud said:


> Did a quick 3 round boxing and did it with jeans on..  also weight trained with my girl. We are the team..


Most ppl usually don't work out in Jean's. They'd rather work out in comfort. That just doesn't seem like it'd be comfortable to me. Normally I would wear my blk Work Out Pants.


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Musclestud said:


> Did a quick 3 round boxing and did it with jeans on..  also weight trained with my girl. We are the team..


Wow... Perhaps u should have a talk with a friend of mine from My Original WWE Forum. He does, I think it was MMA Fighting? Is that correct @Raven73 ??


----------



## Raven73

The Soul Priestess said:


> Normally I would wear my blk Work Out Pants.


I ONLY read the part where you're wearing workout pants. That, alone, was worth tagging me. 😼


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Raven73 said:


> I ONLY read the part where you're wearing workout pants. That, alone, was worth tagging me. 😼


@Raven73 Perhaps If you snuck in thru a window, You MIGHT catch a glimpse of the WORK out Pants.... 😜


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Whatever the fuck is happening in this forum, JFC.


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Catalanotto said:


> Whatever the fuck is happening in this forum, JFC.
> View attachment 94899


Heeey! I'm just teasing a Good Ol friend. Lol. We joke around alot. Whether here or on our Original Home Wrestling Forum. And I'll admit... that's a nice photo! 😎


----------



## BruiserKC

Catalanotto said:


> Whatever the fuck is happening in this forum, JFC.
> View attachment 94899


That’s the Cat we know and love. 😁


----------



## .christopher.

Catalanotto said:


> Whatever the fuck is happening in this forum, JFC.
> View attachment 94899


Bonus points for the mask.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Did another home COVID haircut today with the clippers and such. Definitely still in the "WTF have I done to myself." stage.


----------



## Raven73

Catalanotto said:


> Whatever the fuck is happening in this forum, JFC.
> View attachment 94899


It's natural to be offended by shit I say. Fill out this form if you need to....










The Soul Priestess said:


> Heeey! I'm just teasing a Good Ol friend. Lol. We joke around alot. Whether here or on our Original Home Wrestling Forum. And I'll admit... that's a nice photo! 😎


I'm a bad friend. My buddy pooped in a jar & I threw that stupid shit onto a freeway.

Show me a jar of shit & I get pissed...









I'd say you communicate fine, just a matter of taking time to understand your perspective


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Raven73 said:


> It's natural to be offended by shit I say. Fill out this form if you need to....
> View attachment 94974
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bad friend. My buddy pooped in a jar & I threw that stupid shit onto a freeway.
> 
> Show me a jar of shit & I get pissed...
> View attachment 94975
> 
> 
> I'd say you communicate fine, just a matter of taking time to understand your perspective


I beg to differ there Rave, You ARE a Great friend. I wouldn't have gotten this far in life if it wasn't for you and a select few of the others on the other site. You have been a big Help. Bully or Not... I really dnt care. 😎


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Raven73 said:


> It's natural to be offended by shit I say. Fill out this form if you need to....
> View attachment 94974
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bad friend. My buddy pooped in a jar & I threw that stupid shit onto a freeway.
> 
> Show me a jar of shit & I get pissed...
> View attachment 94975
> 
> 
> I'd say you communicate fine, just a matter of taking time to understand your perspective



I'll give you a pass as it's obvious you know nothing about me if you feel I need to fill out a butthurt report, I am quite sure many members can step in and confirm I am one of the last people in this place who would need one. I have no idea what the fuck you're going on about as my comment had nothing to do with you, I didn't read any of your posts, and hardly anything offends me. I am sure you can't.

I do believe you need to promptly fill out that form for jumping on comments not even directed at you, junior.


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Catalanotto said:


> I'll give you a pass as it's obvious you know nothing about me if you feel I need to fill out a butthurt report, I am quite sure many members can step in and confirm I am one of the last people in this place who would need one. I have no idea what the fuck you're going on about as my comment had nothing to do with you, I didn't read any of your posts, and hardly anything offends me. I am sure you can't.
> 
> I do believe you need to promptly fill out that form for jumping on comments not even directed at you, junior.


He's just a Forum "Bully". Don't take what he says Seriously. Trust me, I kno when he's serious or when he's just trying to stir up "trouble". I would know. He's the GODZILLA of the Forums. Lol. 😏 and a Long time friend.


----------



## The Soul Priestess




----------



## Raven73

Catalanotto said:


> I'll give you a pass as it's obvious you know nothing about me if you feel I need to fill out a butthurt report, I am quite sure many members can step in and confirm I am one of the last people in this place who would need one. I have no idea what the fuck you're going on about as my comment had nothing to do with you, I didn't read any of your posts, and hardly anything offends me. I am sure you can't.
> 
> I do believe you need to promptly fill out that form for jumping on comments not even directed at you, junior.


No pass needed. You wrote 2 paragraphs of boring, lame snake piss. 
_Grabs beer_




The Soul Priestess said:


> View attachment 95031


Pretty hot in my book. Yeah.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

You’ll need to fill out 2 butthurt reports now for yourself.


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Catalanotto said:


> You’ll need to fill out 2 butthurt reports now for yourself.


_laughs uncontrollably_
@Raven73 ...... Don't you be causing trouble, Mr! Lol. Too bad they gotta feel offended when you talk. If I'm used to it, I'm sure they're bound to at some point. 😁.
_Grabs Rave's Beer and Downs the whole bottle_


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Literally no one is offended by anything the two of you say. No one.

Anyway, I am gonna do the proper thing and keep the insults in rants, as we are supposed to, instead of derailing this thread any further. I expect the two of you to grow a pair and chill there instead of looking foolish in here.


----------



## Raven73

Catalanotto said:


> You’ll need to fill out 2 butthurt reports now for yourself.





Catalanotto said:


> Literally no one is offended by anything the two of you say. No one.
> 
> Anyway, I am gonna do the proper thing and keep the insults in rants, as we are supposed to, instead of derailing this thread any further. I expect the two of you to grow a pair and chill there instead of looking foolish in here.


I don't need to get banned cause you fart out weak, unoriginal crap booty juice.

Pics are cool. This thread a cool serve a purpose here.


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Progress AFTER My Surgery.
September 22 2019:
3 days AFTER Teeth Surgery (and after the pics Cata Shared):


Spoiler













1 mth later October 29 2019:









And lastly Dec 19 2019. My Family originated from Ireland so I wanted to bring out more of the reddish color. I have natural Brown Wavy/Curly hair but decided to change the color.
I often times Straighten it.


----------



## The Soul Priestess

..


----------



## THANOS




----------



## The Soul Priestess

THANOS said:


>


That's actually a very nice and professional photo.


----------



## The Soul Priestess

..


----------



## The Soul Priestess

yeahbaby! said:


> View attachment 94922
> 
> 
> Did another home COVID haircut today with the clippers and such. Definitely still in the "WTF have I done to myself." stage.


You have a Matt Damon look.


----------



## THANOS

The Soul Priestess said:


> That's actually a very nice and professional photo.


Thank you!


----------



## Erik.

THANOS said:


>


Looking good my man.

Happy New Year to you both!


----------



## THANOS

Erik. said:


> Looking good my man.
> 
> Happy New Year to you both!


Thanks brother! Happy New Year my man!


----------



## Cheshire

Cheshire said:


> Pandemic me....
> 
> View attachment 91696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference, this is what I looked like 6 months ago....
> 
> View attachment 91697



UPDATE: I think it's time for a haircut.....


----------



## Cheshire

.


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Cheshire said:


> Ummmmm..... Maybe a little TOO much taken off.
> 
> View attachment 95392


Wow... what a difference a Haircut makes.


----------



## Lm2




----------



## The Soul Priestess

Lm2 said:


> View attachment 95440


Hey! Nice suit! Looks like a "men in black" movie scene. Lol


----------



## The Soul Priestess

May 2018:


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Dec 19 2019:









1993/1994:








My Father, whom I hvnt seen in many years, on the far right. 
U can look him up on Youtube:
Greg Adkins Purplehaze.


----------



## REALCellWaters

This is me with The Hardy BoyZ in December 2017:


----------



## The Soul Priestess

REALCellWaters said:


> This is me with The Hardy BoyZ in December 2017:
> View attachment 98848


AAAW! NO WAY! 
-
I would give anything to get a pic with Balor and Jeff Hardy.


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Spoiler


----------



## The Soul Priestess




----------



## $Dolladrew$

2 birds 1 stone heres a recent pic of me with my best buddy NANNERS. He passed away a few months ago this was 2 weeks before his unexpected passing. He was 8 years old and the happiest, friendliest, cheerful lil fella I've ever known. He would just chill on my shoulder and watch tv, I could walk around outside, take him on car rides(he had a leash) and he enjoyed chin and body scratches. RIP MY BOY 😭😰😢🍺

Anyway heres a pic of my lil buddy and an updated shot of my ugly mug.









(Bonus pic)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

$Dolladrew$ said:


> 2 birds 1 stone heres a recent pic of me with my best buddy NANNERS. He passed away a few months ago this was 2 weeks before his unexpected passing. He was 8 years old and the happiest, friendliest, cheerful lil fella I've ever known. He would just chill on my shoulder and watch tv, I could walk around outside, take him on car rides(he had a leash) and he enjoyed chin and body scratches. RIP MY BOY 😭😰😢🍺
> 
> Anyway heres a pic of my lil buddy and an updated shot of my ugly mug.
> 
> View attachment 104356
> 
> (Bonus pic)
> View attachment 104357


dude! So cute

your pet too


----------



## Klitschko

Shitty quality, but here is one of me getting punched right in the face for not blocking properly during sparring. Looks hilarious.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Klitschko said:


> Shitty quality, but here is one of me getting punched right in the face for not blocking properly during sparring. Looks hilarious.
> 
> View attachment 105080


lol dude - still took it like a champion

that’s why i stopped all that shit - getting punched sucks balls 

kudos for sticking with it


----------



## Klitschko

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol dude - still took it like a champion
> 
> that’s why i stopped all that shit - getting punched sucks balls
> 
> kudos for sticking with it


Thank you brother, I appreciate it.


----------



## taker_2004

Klitschko said:


> Shitty quality, but here is one of me getting punched right in the face for not blocking properly during sparring. Looks hilarious.


that is fuckin hilarious


----------



## taker_2004

yeahbaby! said:


> Did another home COVID haircut today with the clippers and such. Definitely still in the "WTF have I done to myself." stage.


Definitely not bad for a self-cut. Been doing the same. 

You're not at all what I thought you'd look like.


----------



## yeahbaby!

taker_2004 said:


> Definitely not bad for a self-cut. Been doing the same.
> 
> You're not at all what I thought you'd look like.


What did you imagine? Bald and 300 pounds?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahbaby! said:


> What did you imagine? Bald and 300 pounds?


hey, stop describing me


----------



## taker_2004

yeahbaby! said:


> What did you imagine? Bald and 300 pounds?


That or more...chavvy. Chavish? Chavesque? Either way, better than expected lol.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Back to decent shape, thanks to my feiendship with Adam Cole, as well as this forum, after recently dropping over 20 lbs due to real life stress 💪


----------



## B0D2017

REALCellWaters said:


> This is me with The Hardy BoyZ in December 2017:
> View attachment 98848


had no idea Tony Khan was browsing this forum


----------



## B0D2017

YamchaRocks said:


> View attachment 106111
> 
> 
> Back to decent shape, thanks to my feiendship with Adam Cole, as well as this forum, after recently dropping over 20 lbs due to real life stress 💪


keep it up dude, one day you will be as huge as Adam Swole


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Every time this thread is bumped I think Cat posted a new photo, then I check and I'm met with heartache.


----------



## Garty

YESTERDAY








TODAY









TOMORROW


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Catalanotto said:


> View attachment 106384
> View attachment 106385
> 
> 
> Shot of my wrestling figures on that top shelf.


Catching Britt Baker Vibes......mmmmhmmm haha😉👍


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Christmas in August. What a time to be alive! Thank you, Cat.


----------



## Klitschko

Looking good @Catalanotto.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Me, my mum and my dad.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

A PG Attitude said:


> View attachment 106946
> Me, my mum and my dad.


you really are going against the whole 'fat neckneard' narrative


----------



## 749129

A PG Attitude said:


> View attachment 106946
> Me, my mum and my dad.


Still at 3g network?


----------



## The One




----------



## The One




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

@The One has the eyes of an angel, pass it around


----------



## A PG Attitude

CAPTAINAR said:


> Still at 3g network?


Nah bud I'm double jabbed so I'm 5g now 🤣


----------



## The One

LifeInCattleClass said:


> @The One has the eyes of an angel, pass it around


Hey thank you ❤🥂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This is me posted up like Raven in an AEW ring. Swerve, bro.







*


----------



## Big Booty Bex

The Legit DMD said:


> This is me posted up like Raven in an AEW ring. Swerve, bro.












Yes! I'm loving the jacket, Boss. Boss taking us to the lost city of gold!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> *This is me posted up like Raven in an AEW ring. Swerve, bro.
> View attachment 108184
> *


look at that swaggggg

You a beautiful man LegitDMD


----------



## Honey Bucket

Pretending to be a rock star yesterday evening.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Honey Bucket said:


> View attachment 108188
> 
> 
> Pretending to be a rock star yesterday evening.


Barin Corbin??


----------



## Honey Bucket

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Barin Corbin??


Haha that’s definitely a first.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Honey Bucket said:


> Haha that’s definitely a first.


its the chin beard and the manly physique


----------



## Chip Chipperson

LifeInCattleClass said:


> @The One has the eyes of an angel, pass it around


The eyes are the windows to the soul, brutha.


----------



## YoshiMadness

Here's the newest picture of me. If there's one thing I like about my appearance, it's my fabulous hair!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

YoshiMadness said:


> View attachment 108404
> 
> 
> Here's the newest picture of me. If there's one thing I like about my appearance, it's my fabulous hair!


I mean, that really is some pretty hair!


----------

